# knitting tea party 12 may '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 12 June 15

Six day until the first day of summer. That means the year is half over and if you are giving knitted goods for Christmas you should be well started by now. Thought I would just throw that it here.

Our days have been warm  actually warmer outside than inside for some reason. The nights are cool  just right for sleeping. No really over the top hot weather yet  Im waiting.

We have several new animals in our pet menagerie. Norma  a good friend of Heidis showed up last week with a new born kitten that was one left out of four and mother was refusing to feed it. She showed up with formula, bottle and kitten. A very cute grey tiger.

We also have a raccoon named Olaf  which thrills Gary to no end. He always had them as a child and loves them to death. This one is very cute  as all baby animals are cute  rides around on Gary like he would his mother. The children cart him around over their shoulders and all in all he is making a very good summertime pet. If you remember  we had one last year  Midnight by name  he has been coming around to eat the cat food but will not allow Gary to hold him. The same thing will happen to Olaf come fall  the call of the wild eventually catches up with them. We have a preserve next door  quite a good size  I have an idea that is where they will spend the winter with forays into the barn for food.

We also have a new black and white kitten. Im not sure how we got this one  I will ask Heidi and report. I think it is safe to say that the Moser household will never be empty of pets or children (think grandchildren).

We are going to Indianapolis 21 June for number two granddaughters graduation party. They were here Sunday for Alexiss so we will make the trip for Rebecca. Heather has home schooled her children  which mean they are in no way prepared for further education. I think it is a pity but they werent my children. They have been raised to believe that man is their superior in all things  and that their duty is but to serve him. What a load of crap. I need to get off this subject.

I spent this afternoon garnering some recipes so think I will just list a few right here.

I love this first recipe  I need to fix it at Heidis for dinner sometime. Think is sounds like fun.

Lasagna Cups

YIELD: 12 CUPS

PREP TIME: 1 HOUR

COOK TIME: 1 HOUR

TOTAL TIME: 2 HOURS

INGREDIENTS:

for the sauce-

2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 large onion
1/2 pound lean ground beef cooked and drained
1/2 red bell pepper, chopped
1 small zucchini, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1-6 oz. can tomato paste
1-8 oz. can tomato sauce {+1/2 can water to wash out can}
1-14.5 oz. can diced tomatoes
1 tablespoon dried basil
1/2 tablespoon dried oregano
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon sugar
salt & pepper to taste

for the cheese filling-

1-10 oz. tub Philadelphia Italian Herb & Cheese Cooking Cream
1/3 cup grated parmesan cheese
3/4 pound mozzarella cheese, grated & divided
1/3 cup ricotta cheese
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 egg

21 lasagna pasta sheets

DIRECTIONS:

For the sauce- heat olive oil over medium heat and saute onions, pepper, zucchini and garlic until tender, 5 minutes. Stir in cooked ground beef and tomato paste until well incorporated. Stir in remaining ingredients and bring to simmer. Reduce heat to low and cook 30 minutes or so. {The longer it cooks, the better it will taste!} This will be very thick.

For the cheese filling- stir all ingredients together excluding half of the grated mozzarella cheese. Set aside.

For the pasta- Bring large pot of salted water to boil. Cook pasta sheets 2 minutes less than package directions and drain. Place pasta on greased baking sheet until you are ready for assembly.

For assembly- Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Line 12 jumbo muffin tins with squares of parchment paper. If they don't stay in on their own, that's ok--the pasta will help with that.

Line the edges of the muffin tins with 1 pasta sheet per cup. {Pasta sheet will overlap about 2 inches.}

Spoon about 1/2 tablespoon of sauce into the bottom of each cup

Next cut 9 pasta sheets into quarters and press one of these pieces of pasta into the bottom on top of the sauce

Top pasta sheet with a generous tablespoon of sauce and then a generous tablespoon of cheese filling

Repeat this pasta-sauce-cheese layering one more time being sure to press out any air bubbles.

Top these lasagna cups off with a 3rd piece of pasta, more sauce and the remaining mozzarella cheese.

Bake for 25-30 minutes or until everything is hot and bubbly. Serve hot.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/lasagna-cups/

Doesnt that make you want to run out to the kitchen and make them.

This is a recipe made with me in mind. Living alone I find it real difficult to cook for one  hence the opening and eating out of the can syndrome I find myself in every so often. Well  with this I can put everything in the foil and instead of putting it on the grill just put it in the oven for an hour or so.

Honey Sriracha Chicken Foil Packs

15 min prep time
45 min total time
8 ingredients
4 servings

Ingredients

½ cup uncooked instant brown rice
½ cup water
1 box (7 oz) Green Giant healthy weight frozen vegetables (sliced carrots, sugar snap peas, black beans and edamame lightly tossed with butter sauce), thawed
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts (from 20-oz package)
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon Sriracha sauce
1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro

Steps

Heat oven to 350°F. In small bowl, mix rice and water. Soak 5 minutes; drain. Stir in thawed vegetables.

Cut 4 (10x12-inch) sheets of Reynolds Wrap® Heavy Duty Foil. Spray center of one side of each with cooking spray. Spoon one-fourth of the rice mixture on center of each sheet. Top each with 1 chicken breast.

In small bowl, mix honey, lime juice and Sriracha sauce. Spoon evenly over chicken.

Bring up 2 sides of foil so edges meet. Seal edges, making tight 1/2-inch fold; fold again, allowing space for heat circulation and expansion. Fold other sides to seal. Place packets on ungreased cookie sheet with sides.

Bake about 30 minutes or until juice of chicken is clear when center of thickest part is cut (at least 165°F). Let stand 5 minutes. Sprinkle with cilantro.

Place packets on gas grill over medium-low heat or on charcoal grill over medium-low coals; cover grill.

Cook 20 to 30 minutes, rotating packets 1/2 turn after 10 minutes, until juice of chicken is clear when center of thickest part is cut (170°F)

Expert Tips: Add Sriracha sauce as desired to your preferred heat level.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/honey-sriracha-chicken-foil-packet

I think this recipe could be done as the above was done again making a recipe for one rather simple.

ZAATAR SPICED GRILLED CHICKEN by Liz DellaCroce

Zaatar Spiced Grilled Chicken breasts are tender and juicy thanks to a simple marinade of lemon juice, olive oil, garlic and zaatar.

Serve with Middle Eastern Salad with Lemon, Mint and Garlic

PREP TIME 30 mins
COOK TIME 14 mins
TOTAL TIME 44 mins

These Za'atar Spiced Grilled Chicken breasts are tender and juicy thanks to a simple marinade of lemon juice, olive oil, garlic and za'atar.

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl
Recipe type: Entree
Cuisine: Middle Eastern
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

4 six-ounce boneless, skinless chicken breasts
¼ cup olive oil
¼ cup lemon juice
¼ cup za'atar
4 garlic cloves - minced
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

Place chicken breasts in a large glass baking dish or resealable plastic bag.

In a small bowl, whisk together olive oil, lemon juice, za'atar, garlic, salt and pepper then pour marinade over the chicken. Move chicken breasts around to ensure they are evenly coated in mixture. Refrigerate for 30 minutes or up to overnight.

Grill chicken breasts on medium-high heat for 7-8 minutes per side or until internal temperature reaches 155 degrees or higher. Let rest 5-10 minutes before serving to allow juices to re-distribute.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving size: 1 chicken breast Calories: 287 Fat: 16.4 g Saturated fat: 1.8 g Unsaturated fat: 14.6 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 2 g Sugar: .4 g Sodium: 1530 mg Fiber: .1 g Protein: 34.5 gCholesterol: 90 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2015/06/zaatar-spiced-grilled-chicken

MIDDLE EASTERN SALAD WITH LEMON, MINT AND GARLIC - SYRIAN SALAD by Liz DellaCroce

This flavorful Lebanese salad is dressed with lemon juice, fresh garlic, olive oil and mint.

Prep time 10 mins 
Total time 10 mins

This flavorful Lebanese salad is dressed with lemon juice, fresh garlic, olive oil and mint.
Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl
Recipe type: Salad
Cuisine: Middle Eastern
Serves: 4

Ingredients

6 c romaine - chopped
1 large tomato - chopped
4 white radishes - thinly sliced
1 red pepper - diced
1 peeled cucumber - chopped
¼ cup chopped parsley
¼ cup chopped mint or 2 tablespoons dried mint
Juice of one lemon
2 garlic cloves - grated/crushed
4 tsp olive oil
2 tablespoons za'atar (optional)
salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

Place your salad ingredients of choice in a large bowl.

Add fresh herbs.

Squeeze juice of one lemon around the bowl, carefully holding your opposite hand underneath to catch the seeds.

Grate garlic directly over the salad using a microplane.

Drizzle olive oil around the edge of the salad (this will help ensure the salad is dressed evenly as you toss.)

Using, hands, gently toss the salad together. Sprinkle with zaatar, salt and pepper to taste.

Notes: Excellent source of mono-unsaturated fatty acid, Vitamin C and Vitamin A.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 Calories: 120 Fat: 5.2g Saturated fat: .8g Carbohydrates: 16.9g Sodium: 11mg Fiber: 4.6g Protein: 3.5g Cholesterol: 0

http://thelemonbowl.com/2010/08/syrian-salad.html

I love pasta salads  this one sounds very good.

Pasta with Vegetables Recipe by Danielle

READY IN 25 mins

"You can include almost any vegetables you have in your fridge in this recipe. It is popular even with those who normally scorn vegetarian food."

makes 4 servings

Ingredients

1/3 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried oregano
salt and pepper to taste
1 red bell pepper, chopped
1 green bell pepper, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 carrots
1 1/2 cups broccoli florets, lightly steamed or blanched
4 cups uncooked rotini pasta

Directions

Mix together the oil, vinegar, basil, oregano, salt and pepper. Set aside.

Bring a large pot of salted water to boil; add rotini and bring to a boil again. Cook until rotini is al dente; Drain well. Return the rotini to the pot.

While rotini is cooking heat oil in a frying pan and saute red bell pepper, green bell pepper, garlic and carrots. Cook until vegetables are softened. Place the broccoli in the frying pan and cook another 2 minutes.

Pour the cooked vegetables into the pot with the pasta. Pour the vinaigrette over the pasta and vegetables. Toss to distribute vegetables and vinaigrette evenly.

Nutrition: Calories 516 kcal; 26% -Carbohydrates 72.5 g; 23% - Cholesterol 0 mg;0% - Fat 19.7 g; 30% - Fiber 6 g; 24% - Protein 13 g; 26% - Sodium 44 mg; 2%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Pasta-with-Vegetables

Heidi makes this pasta salad or at least something a great deal like it except she uses diced bologna instead pepperoni and no croutons.

Pizza Salad Recipe

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 15 min. + chilling
MAKES: 16 servings

Ingredients

1 pound spiral macaroni, cooked and drained
3 medium tomatoes, diced and seeded
16 ounces cheddar cheese, cubed
1 to 2 bunches green onions, sliced
3 ounces sliced pepperoni
3/4 cup canola oil
2/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
2 teaspoons dried oregano
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
Croutons, optional

Directions

In a large bowl, combine macaroni, tomatoes, Cheddar cheese, green onions and pepperoni.

In a small bowl, combine oil, Parmesan cheese, vinegar and seasonings. Pour over macaroni mixture; toss to coat.

Cover and refrigerate for several hours.

Top with croutons just before serving if desired. Yield: 16 servings.

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 cup) equals 362 calories, 24 g fat (9 g saturated fat), 37 mg cholesterol, 489 mg sodium, 24 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 13 g protein.

Originally published as Pizza Salad in Taste of Home August/September 1993, p39

Light-Bodied White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied white wine such as Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Grigio.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/pizza-salad

Farm Stand Potato Salad

SERVES 8
CHILL TIME 1 Hr
COOK TIME 20 Min
READY IN 1 Hr 20 Min

What You'll Need:

3 pounds red potatoe
1/4 cup olive oil
3 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
2 cups frozen cut green beans, thawed and drained
1 cup frozen corn, thawed
2 stalks celery, sliced
1/2 red bell pepper, cut into 1/2-inch chunks
1/2 red onion, coarsely chopped

What To Do:

Place potatoes in a large pot and cover with water; bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Cook 20 to 25 minutes, or until fork-tender; remove from heat and drain. Allow potatoes to cool, then cut into 1-inch chunks.

In a large bowl, combine oil, vinegar, basil, sugar, salt, and; mix well. Add remaining ingredients, including potatoes, and toss to coat.

Cover and chill at least one hour before serving.

Notes: You can use fresh green beans, if you prefer. Just trim, cut in half, and add them to the potatoes for the last 10 minutes of cooking. Drain and proceed as above.

http://www.mrfood.com/Deli-Salad/Farm-Stand-Potato-Salad#5AAB2Vr27qRmbzI4.99

Another good recipe if there is only one or two in the house. I could snack on these all evening.

Maybe we should have some bread sticks to eat along with our salad.

Garlic Parmesan Bread Sticks By Simply Gloria

Fresh garlic and Italian seasonings infused with melted butter, brushed upon the pillowy tops of homemade dough. Sprinkled with Parmesan cheese and baked until golden brown. Garlic Parmesan Bread Sticks are melt in your mouth goodness!

Ingredients

1 tablespoon dry active yeast (I use Fleischmann's)
1 tablespoon granulated sugar
1 1/4 cup warm water (105°F to 115°F)
1/4 cup milk (I use whole milk.)
8 tablespoons unsalted butter, divided
1 tablespoon honey
3 - 3 1/2 cups bread flour
1 teaspoon salt
5 fresh garlic cloves, pressed or minced
2 teaspoons Italian seasoning
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Instructions

Put yeast and sugar in a small bowl, add the warm water and stir. Set aside for 10 minutes.

Heat the milk with 2 tablespoons of butter, until melted. Stir in honey with milk mixture. Set aside.

Put 2 cups of bread flour and salt into a large mixing bowl.

Add the proofed yeast and milk mixture into the flour mixture. Mix by hand or with a dough hook on low speed. Slowly add the rest of the flour while it is mixing. Keep mixing until the dough has pulled away from the sides of the bowl. Add additional flour one tablespoon at a time, if needed.

Take dough out of the bowl and set onto a lightly floured surface. Knead it for a few more minutes. Allow the dough to rest for 10 minutes, covered.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

Melt 6 tablespoons of butter. Stir in the pressed or minced garlic with Italian seasoning, garlic and onion powders. Brush onto the bottom of baking pan. Set aside.

Put the dough on an unfloured surface and shape into a wide oblong loaf.

Mark about 12 -14 lines in the dough and cut. Roll each piece of cut dough to the width of the baking pan. (About 10 inches wide.) Place each rolled dough about 1/4 inch from each other onto the already buttered surface. Brush the rest of the melted butter mixture on top of each rolled dough. Sprinkle on Parmesan cheese.

Bake on the bottom rack in the oven for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown.

Notes: Stays fresh in a closed stored container for up to 3 days. Makes 12 to 14 ten inch bread sticks.

http://simplygloria.com/garlic-parmesan-bread-sticks/

Tuna Briks by kay chun

TOTAL TIME: 30 MIN

SERVINGS: MAKES 8 SMALL PIES

Briks are small, triangular, savory pastries made throughout Tunisia with fillings that range from meat and egg to mashed potato, with harissa being a constant. This fantastic version is phyllo-dough-based and filled with scallions, capers and parsley.

INGREDIENTS

Two 7-ounce cans tuna packed in water, drained well and flaked
1/4 cup finely chopped scallion
1/4 cup chopped drained capers 
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons harissa
Kosher salt
Pepper
6 sheets of phyllo dough 
1 large egg, beaten 
anola oil, for frying

Directions

In a medium bowl, combine the tuna, scallions, capers, parsley, olive oil and harissa. Season with salt and pepper and mix gently.

On a work surface, make 2 stacks  of 3 phyllo sheets each. Cut each stack crosswise into four 4-by-12-inch strips. Keep the phyllo dough covered with a damp kitchen towel.

Place a heaping 1/4 cup of the tuna filling at the end of a strip closest to you. Brush the edge of the other end with the beaten egg. Fold the corner of the phyllo over the filling to form a triangle. Continue folding the triangle up and over itself until you reach the end of the phyllo strip; press to adhere. Repeat with the remaining phyllo strips, filling and beaten egg.

In a large cast-iron skillet, heat 1/4 inch of canola oil until it shimmers. Fry 4 of the phyllo triangles over moderately low heat, turning occasionally, until golden and crisp, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer the briks to a paper towel-lined plate to drain. Repeat with the 4 remaining  phyllo triangles. Serve hot.

MAKE AHEAD: The filled phyllo triangles can be refrigerated for 3 hours before frying.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Serve these savory pastries with a lively, fruit-forward sparkling wine.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/tuna-briks

Arent slow cookers wonderful when you dont want to heat the kitchen but still want a decent dinner.

Slow Cooker Cashew Beef and Broccoli Stir Fry

Delicious melt in your mouth beef that cooks right in your slow cooker with veggies and cashews hidden throughout. One of the best meals that you will make in your slow cooker and so much better than takeout!

AUTHOR: ALYSSA
PREP TIME: 10 MINS
COOK TIME: 6 HOURS
TOTAL TIME: 6 HOURS 10 MINS
SERVES: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 lb. boneless, beef chuck roast, sliced into thin strips
1 cup beef consume or beef broth
½ cup low sodium soy sauce
⅓ cup dark brown sugar
1 tbsp. sesame oil
3 garlic cloves minced
2 tbsp cornstarch
3 cups Frozen Broccoli Florets
1 cup cashews
1 cup frozen carrots
White or brown rice, cooked

INSTRUCTIONS

In a mixing bowl, whisk together the beef consume, soy sauce, dark brown sugar, sesame oil, and garlic.

Lay the beef strips in the crockpot and pour the sauce over, tossing the strips to coat.

Turn the crockpot on low and cook for about 6 hours. You dont want to cook the beef too long or it will start to shred.

When it is just about done, take 4 Tbsp of the sauce and whisk it in a small bowl with the cornstarch. Slowly stir this into the crockpot.

Add the broccoli, cashews and carrots and stir. Cook an additional 30 minutes so that the sauce can thicken and frozen broccoli and carrots can cook.

You dont want to add the broccoli until the very end or it will be mushy. If you are using fresh broccoli, steam before or add about an hour before it is done cooking to heat through.

http://therecipecritic.com/2015/04/slow-cooker-cashew-beef-and-broccoli-stir-fry/

PORK SHOULDER CUTLETS WITH FENNEL AND ASPARAGUS SALAD

CLAIRE SAFFITZ - BON APPÉTIT APRIL 2015

YIELD: 4 servings
ACTIVE TIME: 30 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes

INGREDIENTS

1 1/4 pounds boneless pork shoulder (Boston butt), fat trimmed to 1/4", cut into 4 steaks
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
2 large eggs, room temperature
1 1/2 cups dried breadcrumbs
2 tablespoons cornstarch
Kosher salt, freshly ground pepper
3/4 cup vegetable oil
Flaky sea salt
1 small fennel bulb, cored, thinly sliced, plus 2 tablespoons fennel fronds
6 asparagus, shaved lengthwise into ribbons with a vegetable peeler
1/2 small red onion, thinly sliced
1/2 cup fresh parsley leaves
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, plus lemon wedges for serving
2 tablespoons olive oil

PREPARATION

Pound pork steaks between 2 layers of plastic wrap to 1/4" thick. Place flour in a shallow bowl. Lightly beat eggs in another shallow bowl. Toss breadcrumbs and cornstarch in a third shallow bowl; season with kosher salt and pepper.

Working one at a time, season cutlets with kosher salt and pepper, then dredge in flour, shaking off excess. Transfer to bowl with egg and turn to coat. Lift from bowl, allowing excess to drip off. Coat with breadcrumb mixture, pressing to adhere.

Heat vegetable oil in a large skillet over medium-high. Working in 2 batches, cook cutlets, shaking pan occasionally, until golden brown and cooked through, about 3 minutes per side. Transfer to a wire rack; season with sea salt.

Combine fennel, fennel fronds, asparagus, onion, and parsley in a medium bowl. Toss with lemon juice and olive oil; season with kosher salt and pepper. Serve salad alongside cutlets with lemon wedges for squeezing over.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/pork-shoulder-cutlets-with-fennel-and-asparagus-salad

Some lite fare for on the grill.

Grilled Scallop and Orange Kebabs with Honey Ginger Glaze

A few tips for success when grilling scallops. You'll want to be sure your grates are cleaned and very well oiled to prevent the scallops from sticking. Scallops are very delicate, so if it sticks you'll break them. Using a double prong metal skewer will prevent the scallops and orange from rotating on the stick. If you don't have them, you can use wooden skewers (soaked in water 30 minutes) and just double them up.

Grilled Scallop and Orange Kebabs with Honey-Ginger Glaze
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 2  Serving Size: 2 skewers  Old Points: 4 pt  Points+: 5 pts

Calories: 229  Fat: 1  Carbs: 26 g  Fiber: 2  Protein: 28 g  Sugar: 16 g - Sodium: 890 mg  Cholesterol: 55 mg

Ingredients:

1 tbsp raw honey (I like to buy local)
1 large navel orange (or 2 small)
1 tbsp fresh grated ginger
oil for the grill
12 jumbo sea scallops, about 1lb
kosher salt and black pepper
double prong metal skewers

Directions:

Cut the ends off the orange, and cut the remaining orange into 4 1/2-inch thick slices. Cut each slice into 4 pieces. Squeeze the juice from the remaining orange to get 2 tablespoons.

In a small bowl combine honey, 2 tbsp orange juice and ginger.

Heat the grill or a grill pan to high. Clean grates oil well so the scallops don't stick to the grates.

Thread the orange and scallops onto the skewers, starting and finishing with the orange.

Season with salt and pepper.

Grill about 2 minutes on each side, until the scallops are opaque throughout, then brush and baste with the sauce and cook 30 to 60 more seconds on each side.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/06/grilled-scallop-and-orange-kebabs-with

Tex Mex Burgers

Serve with large leaf fresh lettuce that can wrap around the meat and toppings.

Ingredients for burgers:

1 pound lean ground beef
1 egg
1/4 cup fine bread crumbs
1 tbsp milk
1/4 cup grated onion
1/2 tbsp dry taco seasoning
Using your hands mix all ingredients together well. Form into 4 burger patties.

Ingredients for Pico de Gallo: (goes on top of the hot burger)

3-4 Roma tomatoes, diced
3/4 cup diced yellow and red pepper, combined
1/2 cup red onion, diced
1 small seeded jalapeno pepper, dice very small
1/4 cup finely chopped cilantro or parsley
2-3 grinds fresh pepper
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar
juice of one fresh lime (do not use bottled lime juice)
Add all ingredients together in a non metallic bowl. This can be made earlier in the day, covered and refrigerated.

Ingredients for spicy mayo and other toppings:
3/4 cup mayonnaise
1 tsp Sambal Oelek, which is ground fresh chili paste. You could substitute with hot sauce, or if you don't like it hot use ketchup.
2 avocados, sliced
Tex Mex cheese
4 kaiser buns

Method: Once you have all your toppings ready, fire up the barbecue. The last few minutes the burgers are on the grill top with cheese. Build your burger and enjoy!

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/06/tex-mex-burgers-flashback-friday

And in case you want some mayo  have none and dont want to go to the store  try this.

Homemade Mayo in 10 seconds

Make your own mayonnaise with healthy ingredients in only 10 seconds.

Ingredients for Homemade Mayo

1 egg (room temperature  very important)
2 cups of olive oil
salt to taste
essential oils (I used basil, oregano and lemon for separate batches). I buy them at wholesale price.

You will also need Immersion Hand Blender.

How to make your own mayonnaise

Break egg into the glass jar (wide enough to fit your hand stick blender in). Make sure your egg has been out of the fridge for at least 1 hour. Its very important.
Add oil and salt.

Place the blender at the bottom of the jar (covering the egg yolk with the blades). Turn the blender on and pulse it for few seconds. Do not just keep blending as if you are making pancake batter.
After you see some white stuff forming at the bottom, start lifting your blender and pulsing again. Do the same until you get a preferred mayonnaise consistency. It should take you anywhere from 8-15 seconds.

Add essential oils and gently mix it with a spoon. I only use 1-2 drops of essential oil in each batch since they are pretty strong.

Your homemade mayonnaise is done and is ready to be added to your delicious pasta salads, potato salads, eggs and what not .

http://playtivities.com/homemade-mayo/

Rain  think we have had rain every day this week  this one caught me be surprise  had to mop the floor by the front door and wipe off the wooden arm of my couch where the rain had reached. There was a lot of wind behind it. Think we may get more as it is pretty dark toward the south west. Well  Im not planning on going anywhere so let it rain.

Hickory is spread out on the bed sound asleep  Sophie kitty is somewhere in the house no doubt in the arms of Morpheus. Heidi is cleaning Katys  havent heard any thumps or blood so everything must be going well next door.

I need to finish this up  it is later in the day than I thought  I just looked at the clock  guess I slept later than what I was aware. Think I woke up in the same position I went to sleep in  I was really tired.

Lets think salad for a minute.

Does this recipe make you remember card club or Tupperware partiers of the 70s?

ORANGE SHERBET JELLO SALAD BY LORI LANGE

The orange sherbet is stirred into the jello mixture until its completely melted, and it gives this jello salad a wonderful flavor and velvety texture. Yes, that makes it more like dessert but thats perfectly okay when youre making jello. Its a treat!

YIELD: 6 TO 8 SERVINGS
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES + CHILL TIME

INGREDIENTS:

One 6-ounce box orange Jell-O
1 cup boiling water
One 15-ounce can mandarin orange slices, juice reserved
1 pint orange sherbet (2 cups), softened

DIRECTIONS:

In a medium bowl, stir hot water into Jell-O powdered gelatin until it is completely dissolved. Add the mandarin orange juice and the softened sherbet and continue to mix until the sherbet is melted.

Spray a jello mold (or an 8x8-inch glass pan) with nonstick spray. Pour the Jell-O mixture into the mold and gently scatter the orange slices into the mixture.

Refrigerate for several hours (or overnight) until well set. Carefully turn out the chilled jello mold onto a decorative plate (see tips below). Or if you used a square dish, you can just put it out for scooping and serving. Keep refrigerated until ready to serve.

*Tips for getting the Jell-O out of the mold: Use a small rubber spatula or a knife to loosen the edges of the salad. Place a serving plate on top of the mold and gently flip it over. If the Jell-O doesn't seem to be coming out, you can always place the bottom of the pan in warm water for about 10 seconds, then flip it over. It should slide right out.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2015/06/11/orange-sherbet-jello-salad/

Tortellini and Pepperoni Pasta Salad

serves 8

Ingredients

1 (20-ounce) package refrigerated cheese tortellini
1 cup fresh mozzarella, cubed
1 cup pepperoni, chopped 
1 cup cherry tomatoes, cut in half
1/3 cup fresh basil, chopped
2/3 cup Caesar Vinaigrette salad dressing

Directions

Cook tortellini according to package directions; drain. Rinse with cold water and allow to completely drain.

In a large bowl, combine cooked tortellini, mozzarella, pepperoni, tomatoes and basil.

Pour Caesar salad dressing over mixture, toss well to coat.

Transfer cooked tortellini to a large bowl and add remaining ingredients. Toss well. Refrigerate at least 1 hour before serving.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2015/06/tortellini-pepperoni-pasta-salad

Alice Waters' Baked Goat Cheese with Spring Lettuce Salad

Serves 4

Ingredients

12 ounces fresh, mild goat cheese (such as Haystack's Boulder Chèvre)
Leaves from 4 sprigs thyme, chopped
Leaves from 1 small sprig rosemary, chopped
1 1/2 cups extra-virgin olive oil 
1 cup panko
1/2 baguette loaf, cut into eight 1/4-inch-thick slices 
1 teaspoon sherry vinegar
1/2 teaspoon coarse kosher or sea salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 1/2 tablespoons walnut or extra-virgin olive oil 
1/2 pound baby lettuces or salad mix, washed and dried 
1/2 cup toasted walnuts, coarsely chopped

Directions

Shape the goat cheese into eight 1-inch-thick disks and put in a container just big enough to hold them in one layer. Sprinkle cheese with herbs and pour on olive oil. Cover and chill at least 12 hours and up to a week. One hour before baking, pop them in the freezer to firm up.

Preheat oven to 400°F. Remove cheese from marinade and roll all sides in panko, pressing gently so the crumbs adhere. Arrange on a large baking sheet and bake until golden, about 15 minutes, turning over halfway through. Add baguette slices for last 5 minutes of baking.

Whisk together vinegar, salt, pepper, and walnut oil. Put lettuces in a large bowl, drizzle with just enough dressing to coat, and toss gently and thoroughly.

Divide lettuces among 4 plates, sprinkle with walnuts, and to each plate add 2 goat-cheese disks and a baguette slice. Serve immediately.

→ Check out the book! Chez Panisse Cafe Cookbook by Alice Waters, David Tanis, and Fritz Streiff

Reprinted with permission from Chez Panisse Cafe Cookbook by Alice Waters, David Tanis, and Fritz Streiff, copyright © 1999. Published by Harpercollins.

Per serving, based on 4 servings. (% daily value): Calories 552  Fat 35.7g; (54.9%)  Saturated 14.4g; (71.9%) p Trans 0g  Carbs 35.2g; (11.7%)  Fiber 4.1g; (16.5%)  Sugars 4 g  Protein 25.4g; (50.8%)  Cholesterol 39.1mg; (13%)  Sodium 921.9mg; (38.4%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-alice-waters-baked-goat-cheese-with-spring-lettuce-salad

Spring Salad With Ginger Peach Tea Dressing

Prep Time 15 min
Total Time 15 min
Servings 6

INGREDIENTS

Dressing

1 container (6 oz) Yoplait® Original 99% Fat Free peach sweet tea yogurt
2 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger

Salad

6 cups spring mix salad greens
1 mango, peeled, sliced
1 cup sliced strawberries
1/4 cup broken pecans

DIRECTIONS

In medium bowl, beat Dressing ingredients with whisk until smooth.

Arrange greens on 6 individual plates; top with mango, strawberries and pecans. Drizzle with dressing.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 120 - Calories from Fat 35 - Total Fat 3 1/2g - Saturated Fat 1/2g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 0mg  Sodium 30mg - Total Carbohydrate 18g - Dietary Fiber 3g - Sugars 10g  Protein 2g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A80%; Vitamin C 70%; Calcium 8%; Iron 6%;

Exchanges: 0 Starch; 1/2 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

Yoplait is a registered trademark of YOPLAIT MARQUES (France) used under license.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/spring-salad-with-ginger-peach-tea-dressing

Next-Level Broccoli-Bacon Salad

It's officially cookout season, and grilled goodies need scoopable salads to go with 'em. (That's just how it's done.) Prepare to meet your new go-to summer side dish...

Prep: 20 minutes 
Cook: 20 minutes

Ingredients:

6 strips center-cut bacon or turkey bacon 
4 cups small broccoli florets 
1/4 cup light mayonnaise 
2 tbsp. seasoned rice vinegar 
1 cup chopped red bell pepper 
1/2 cup finely chopped sweet onion 
1 cup chopped tomatoes 
1 cup halved grapes

Directions:

Bring a large pot of water to a boil.

While waiting for the water to boil, cook bacon until crispy, either in a skillet or in the microwave. (See package for cook time and temperature.)

Fill a large bowl with ice and cold water.

Add broccoli to the boiling water. Cook until bright green and crisp-tender, about 2 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer broccoli to the ice water.

In a medium bowl, whisk mayo with vinegar until uniform. Chop or crumble bacon.

Once broccoli is completely cool, drain water and remove any ice cubes. Pat dry, if needed. Add bacon, pepper, and onion. Top with mayo mixture, and stir to coat. Fold in tomatoes and grapes.

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

Serving Size: 1/6th of recipe (about 1 cup)- Calories: 123 - Fat: 5.5g - Sodium: 370mg - Carbs: 15g - Fiber: 3g -Sugars: 9g - Protein: 5g

PointsPlus® value 3*

HG Tip: If making this dish the day before serving it, don't add the bacon until you're ready to serve. Soggy bacon = sad times.

www.hungrygirl.com

I think this recipe could be considered a salad even though it has been sauted.

Peppery Kale Stir-Fry by Marla Hingley

Author: Marla Hingley
Prep time: 5 mins
Cook time: 8 mins
Total time: 13 mins
Serves: 4

A simple way to add nutritious kale to you diet.

Ingredients

2 Tbsp oil
1 red pepper, sliced
2 tsp fresh ginger, minced
½ tsp salt
1 bunch kale, rib removed, chopped
1 Tbsp GF soy sauce
½ tsp sesame oil
1 tsp sesame seeds, toasted

Instructions

In a skillet heat oil and sauté peppers and ginger for 3 minutes over medium-high heat.

Add salt, kale, and soy sauce and cooking until tender, stirring occasionally.

Remove from heat, stir in sesame oil and seeds, and serve.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/peppery-kale-stirfry/

The sun is trying to shine but the darkening clouds moving ever closer dulls its penetration  I think we are going to see some really muggy weather here which is fine with me. Its harder to breathe in heavy muggy air but at least I am warm. I will no doubt run the a/c somewhere along the line but no more than I need to. I dont need to be sitting around with a shawl around my shoulders in the middle of summer because the a/c is too cold.

Slow Cooker Chicken Ropa Vieja

Prep time 15 mins 
Cook time 4 hours 
Total time 4 hours 15 mins

Total Cost: $7.89
Cost Per Serving: $1.32
Serves: 6 (3/4 cup each)

Ingredients

1.5 to 2 lb.s chicken pieces (boneless skinless) $3.41
4 cloves garlic $0.32
½ Tbsp oregano 0.15
1 tsp cumin $0.10
⅛ tsp red pepper flakes $0.02
Freshly cracked black pepper $0.05
1 medium yellow onion $0.37
1 medium green bell pepper $0.69
1 medium red bell pepper $1.79
1 15oz. can diced tomatoes $0.75
3 Tbsp tomato paste $0.22
Salt to taste (1/2 to 1 tsp) $0.02

Instructions

Trim the chicken pieces of excess fat, if desired. Place the chicken pieces in the bottom of the slow cooker (4qt. or larger). Mince the garlic and add it to the slow cooker. Sprinkle the oregano, cumin, red pepper flakes, and some freshly cracked pepper over the chicken.

Slice the onion, green bell pepper, and red bell pepper into strips. Place the onion and bell peppers on top of the chicken in the slow cooker.

Add the can of diced tomatoes (with juices) and tomato paste to the slow cooker. The tomato paste can be added in dollops and will be stirred in after cooking.

Place the lid on the slow cooker and cook on high for four hours.

After four hours, remove the lid and use tongs to stir the contents. Break the chicken into shreds as you stir the slow cooker.

If the juices in the slow cooker are too thin, allow the pot to continue simmering on high without the lid for about 15 minutes to reduce the liquid. Taste and season with salt as needed (I added ½ tsp).

Serve the ropa in a bowl, over rice, or in a warm tortilla.

www.budgetbites.com

Orange Grilled Beer Can Chicken

Prep Time 15 min
Total Time 1 hr 55 min
Servings 4

INGREDIENTS

2 whole chickens (about 4 lb each), washed, dried and giblets removed
4 teaspoons olive oil
4 to 6 tablespoons seasoned salt or dry rub of your choice
2 cans (12 oz each) beer
4 cloves garlic
2 oranges, each cut in half and 1 half cut into quarters

DIRECTIONS

Heat gas or charcoal grill for indirect grilling. Rub chickens with oil. Sprinkle seasoned salt over each chicken and inside cavities.

Discard half of beer in each can, leaving remaining half in each can. Place 2 garlic cloves in each can. Place each chicken over top of beer can by holding chicken up and pressing can into cavity. Place 1 quarter of orange in top cavity of each chicken. Insert ovenproof meat thermometer in each chicken so tip of thermometer is in thickest part of inside thigh muscle and does not touch bone.

Balance chickens on beer cans; place on grill over indirect medium heat. Cover grill; cook about 1 hour 30 minutes or until thermometers read at least 165°F and legs move easily when lifted or twisted.

Place orange halves and remaining quarters, flesh side down, directly on grill; cover and cook 3 to 5 minutes.

Remove chickens and oranges from grill; let chickens rest on beer cans 10 to 15 minutes before attempting to remove cans and carve chickens. Before serving, squeeze 2 of the orange halves over tops of chickens; serve others on the side.

TIPS: Make sure the chickens are not placed over direct heat on the grill. If youre using a gas grill, heat only one side of the grill. Then, place the chickens on the unheated side. If youre using a charcoal grill, push the hot coals to one side and cook the chickens on the other. Or, push the coals to both sides and cook the chickens in the center.

Be sure to let the chickens cool for at least 10 to 15 minutes before trying to remove the cans of beer. Grill tongs will make this job easier.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/orange-grilled-beer-can-chickens

Fried Italian Turkey-and-Cheese Meatballs
CONTRIBUTED BY ANYA VON BREMZEN

ACTIVE: 1 HR
TOTAL TIME: 2 HR 15 MIN
SERVINGS: MAKES ABOUT 24 MEATBALLS

Fried meatballs are a Florentine specialty; this version can be made with any cooked meat, from roast or boiled beef to chicken and pork.

INGREDIENTS

1 pound medium Yukon Gold potatoes, peeled
1 pound cooked turkey, shredded or chopped
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
1/2 cup minced parsley
2 garlic cloves, minced
Pinch of freshly grated nutmeg
4 large eggs, lightly beaten
Kosher salt
Pepper
1 cup all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
2 cups plain breadcrumbs
Vegetable oil, for frying
Lemon wedges, for serving

Directions

In a saucepan, cover the potatoes with water and bring to a boil. Cook over high heat until tender, about 15 minutes. Drain the potatoes and let cool for 5 minutes, then mash.

In a food processor, pulse the turkey until finely chopped. Add the potatoes, cheese, parsley, garlic, nutmeg and half of the beaten eggs. Season with salt and pepper and pulse until well mixed. Scrape the mixture into a bowl, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 1 hour or overnight.

On a lightly floured work surface, knead the turkey mixture into a ball. Cut the ball in half, then roll each half into a 17-inch-long rope, about 1 inch thick. Cut the ropes into 11/2-inch pieces and roll each piece into a ball.

Put the 1 cup of flour in a shallow bowl, the remaining beaten eggs in a second bowl and the breadcrumbs in a third bowl. Dredge each turkey meatball in the flour, then dip in the egg and coat with the breadcrumbs. Arrange the coated meatballs on a baking sheet.

In a large, deep skillet, heat 1 inch of oil to 375°. Working in 2 batches, fry the meatballs, turning, until golden and cooked through, about 4 minutes per batch. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the meatballs to paper towels to drain. Sprinkle with salt; serve with lemon.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Pair these meatballs with a lively Italian sparkling wine.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/fried-italian-turkey-and-cheese-meatballs

SWEET AND SPICY SHRIMP DISH

Ingredients You Need

1 Pound Thin Spaghetti
1 1/2 Pounds Shrimp, peeled and deveined
1 Tablespoon Butter
Clove of Garlic
1/2 Cup Mayo
1/2 Cup Thai Sweet Chili Sauce
2 Tablespoons Lime Juice
1 Teaspoon Garlic

Instructions

Step 1  Bring a pot of water to a boil and cook the pasta, drain well

Step 2  Mix together the mayo, Thai sweet chili sauce, lime juice and 1 teaspoon of garlic in a small bowl and set a side

Step 3  Melt the butter in a skillet before adding the garlic and cooking slightly

Step 4  Add the shrimp to the skillet and cook until its pink (about 7 minutes)

Step 5  In a large bowl mix the pasta, shrimp and sauce together and serve! I added a little bit of chives on top for some color.

http://www.thetaylor-house.com/sweet-and-spicy-shrimp-dish/

Now would this be a quick dinner or what.

Cajun Caesar Grilled Chicken

serves 4

Ingredients

1 cup caesar vinaigrette dressing (Kraft)
2 Tbsp cajun seasoning
1 lemon, juiced
4 boneless chicken breasts

Directions

Whisk together dressing, cajun seasoning and lemon juice. Pour over chicken and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes, up to overnight.

Remove chicken from marinade and grill until done, approximately 10 minutes per side.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2015/05/cajun-caesar-grilled-chicken.html

Zucchini So Low Mein with Chicken

1/2 of recipe (about 2 1/4 cups): 277 calories, 6.5g fat, 633mg sodium, 24g carbs, 5.5g fiber, 15.5g sugars, 34g protein -- PointsPlus® value 7*

We're all over the spiralized zucchini noodle (a.k.a. zoodle) trend. And now we're applying it to the calorie disaster that is lo mein!

Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 15 minutes

Ingredients:

2 tbsp. reduced-sodium/lite soy sauce 
1 1/2 tsp. granulated white sugar 
1 tsp. sesame oil 
1/2 tsp. crushed garlic 
1/2 tsp. onion powder 
20 oz. (2 - 3 medium) zucchini 
8 oz. raw boneless skinless chicken breast, cut into bite-sized pieces 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1 cup frozen Asian-style stir-fry vegetables 
1 cup bean sprouts 
1 cup quartered mushrooms 
1/4 cup chopped scallions

Directions:

To make the sauce, in a small bowl, combine soy sauce, sugar, oil, crushed garlic, and 1/4 tsp. onion powder. Mix well.

Using a spiral veggie cutter like the Veggetti, cut zucchini into spaghetti-like noodles. (If you don't have a spiralizer, peel zucchini into super-thin strips, rotating the zucchini as you slice it.)

Bring a wok (or large skillet) sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Add chicken pieces, and sprinkle with garlic powder and remaining 1/4 tsp. onion powder. Add frozen veggies, bean sprouts, and mushrooms. Cook and stir for about 5 minutes, until chicken is cooked through and veggies are hot and tender.

Add zucchini noodles and scallions. Cook and stir until hot and slightly softened, about 3 minutes.

Transfer wok contents to a strainer, and thoroughly drain excess liquid.

Return wok to medium-high heat, and return drained mixture to the wok. Add sauce, and cook and stir until sauce is evenly distributed and mostly absorbed, about 2 minutes.

MAKES 2 SERVINGS

www.hungarygirl.com

California Girlfredo

Entire recipe: 298 calories, 11g fat, 465mg sodium, 16.5g carbs, 7g fiber, 5g sugars, 33.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 7*

creamy fettuccine with tomato, bacon, and avocado.

Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 15 minutes

Ingredients:

1 bag House Foods Tofu Shirataki Fettuccine Shaped Noodle Substitute 
One 4-oz. raw boneless skinless chicken breast cutlet, pounded to 1/2-inch thickness 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1/4 tsp. onion powder 
1/4 cup chopped onion 
1 wedge The Laughing Cow Light Creamy Swiss cheese 
1 tbsp. fat-free plain Greek yogurt 
1 tbsp. precooked real crumbled bacon (like the kind by Oscar Mayer) 
1/4 cup seeded and chopped tomato 
1 oz. (about 2 tbsp.) chopped avocado 
Optional seasonings: salt, black pepper

Directions:

Use a strainer to rinse and drain noodles. Thoroughly pat dry. Roughly cut noodles.

Bring a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Season chicken with 1/8 tsp. each garlic powder and onion powder. Cook for about 4 minutes per side, until cooked through. Transfer to a cutting board.

Remove skillet from heat; clean, if needed. Re-spray, and return to medium heat. Cook and stir onion until partially softened, about 2 minutes.

To the skillet, add noodles and remaining 1/8 tsp. each garlic powder and onion powder. Add cheese wedge, breaking it into pieces. Cook and stir until cheese has melted and coated noodles, about 2 minutes.

Transfer cheesy noodles to a medium bowl, and stir in yogurt. Roughly chop chicken, and add to the bowl. Add bacon and tomato, and stir to mix. Top with avocado.

MAKES 1 SERVING

www.hungrygirl.com

Gluten Free French Toast

Ingredients

5 eggs
1 1⁄2 c. milk
1 c. half & half
1 tsp. almond extract
1 loaf of Really Good Sandwich Bread, sliced 1-inch thick
1⁄2 c. butter
1 c. dark brown sugar 
2 Tbsp. maple syrup 
1 c. pecans, chopped

Directions

Whisk eggs, milk, cream and vanilla.

Soak bread slices in egg mixture for one minute, making sure that both sides of each slice are coated and place in double layer in a lightly greased 9x13 inch baking pan.

Cover with plastic wrap and press on the plastic to help the bread soak up the egg mixture.

Refrigerate overnight.

The next morning, preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Combine butter, sugar, maple syrup and pecans in a small bowl.

Spoon pecan mixture over bread.

Bake until golden, about 40 minutes. Let stand 5 minutes before serving.

[email protected]; on behalf of; Mary at The Gluten Free Cooking School < [email protected]>

and I think we will finish up this week with a few desserts.

Banana Coffee Cake

Ingredients:

4 oz. of sour cream
1/4 cup softened butter
1 egg
3/4 cup sugar
1 ripe banana, mashed
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1-1/8 Cup flour
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda

Topping:

1/2 cup chopped walnuts or pecans
1 Tablespoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In a large bowl, beat the sour cream, butter and sugar until blended.

Add egg, beating well.

Add the banana and vanilla.

Combine flour, baking powder and baking soda

Gradually add these dry ingredients to the creamed mixture.

Combine topping ingredients; add half to batter.

Transfer to a greased 9-in. x 9-in. baking pan.

Sprinkle with the remaining topping.

Bake at 350° for 25-30 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean.

Cool on a wire rack.

Yield: 6-8 servings.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/06/banana-coffee-cake

NO BAKE CAPPUCCINO BROWNIES BY RACHELLE FERNEAU

The brownies are gluten free (perfect for Pesach!), dairy free and can be made vegan by substituting agave syrup for the honey.

Prep Time : 20 min
Ready Time : 20 min
Servings 8

Ingredients

For the brownies

2 cups walnuts, pecans or a mixture of both (I like 1 cup of each)
1 pound medjool dates, pitted
1/2 cup natural cocoa powder (not dutch processed)
1/4 tsp salt
1 tbsp pure instant espresso
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp pure vanilla extract
1-2 tbsp honey or agave syrup, or to taste (I use 2)

For the ganache frosting:

1/4 cup unsweetened soy milk
4 tbsp good quality non-dairy margarine (I like Earth Balance)
Pinch salt
9 oz. good quality non-dairy dark chocolate, chopped
1 tsp pure vanilla extract

Directions

Place the nuts in the bowl of a food processor and process until they are coarsely ground and crumbly.

Add the dates to the ground nuts and process again until the mixture sticks together and the dates are completely broken down.

Add the remaining ingredients to the food processor and pulse until the mixture becomes a rich, chocolatey brown (beware the cocoa dust cloud at first!). Stop before the mixture becomes too fine and pasty  it should still look crumbly and moist.

Transfer the mixture to an 8 x 8 square pan and press down firmly using clean hands. Refrigerate until cold (the brownie is much easier to slice when cold and firm).

In the meantime, make the ganache frosting: in a small saucepan, heat the soy milk, margarine and salt until the margarine is melted and the soy milk just comes to a boil.

Remove the saucepan from the heat and add the chopped chocolate. Let it sit for a minute until softened, then gently stir with a spatula until the chocolate is completely melted. Add the vanilla extract and stir. The ganache should be smooth and glossy.

Spread the ganache evenly over the chilled brownie and refrigerate until set.

Cut into squares and store in the refrigerator. Makes 16 2 squares.

Ideas for variations on this recipe: Use different spices/flavorings in the brownie (such as ginger, cardamom, cayenne). Add dried fruit or other add-in to the brownie  mix in by hand after processing (such as dried cherries or cranberries, chopped dried apricots, chopped crystallized ginger). Use a darker, more intense chocolate for the ganache with a sweeter brownie or vice versa. If you like a thicker brownie, double the recipe for the brownie portion

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/no-bake-cappuccino-brownies/

Lemon Bars

Ingredients

For the crust:

1c.unsaltedbutter, softened (not melted) 
2c.all-purposeflour
1c.powderedsugar
1/8 tsp. salt

For the lemon filling:

6largeeggs
3c.sugar
4T.gratedlemonzest
1/2c.freshlemonjuice
1 c. all-purpose flour

Additional powdered sugar for dusting

Directions

Preheat oven to 350°. Spray a 9″ x 13″ pan with cooking spray and set aside.

To make the crust, combine the butter, flour, powdered sugar, and salt in a medium bowl. Mix with a large spoon or your fingers until well combined. Shape dough into a ball and then pat evenly into your prepared pan. Bake for 15 to 20 minutes, or until set and just beginning to turn color.

Prepare the lemon filling while the crust is baking. With an electric mixer on medium speed, beat together the eggs, sugar, lemon zest, lemon juice, and flour.

Pour mixture over the baked crust and bake for an additional 30 to 35 minutes, or until golden brown.

Although you dont want to overbake, you dont want to underbake either, as the lemon filling will not set up properly. My oven bakes a bit on the light side, and I always bake this for 35 minutes. If you find yours not set up enough the first time around, dont give up on this recipe. Give it another try and increase the baking time. It will work!

Let cool completely, then sift additional powdered sugar over the top.

These keep very well on the kitchen counter for a few days, although I do prefer eating them with a slight chill. So I like to store some in the refrigerator and pull them out about 10 minutes before serving. They also freeze well.

Yield: 24 large or 48 small bars

Source: adapted from Paula Deen & Friends  Living It Up, Southern Style

Banana Pudding with roasted bananas

Why this recipe works: We opted for half-and-half instead of milk in our Banana Pudding recipe. If we were going to go to the trouble of making this recipe, we wanted it to be rich and creamy. Roasting the bananas intensified their flavor and helped break them down so we could incorporate them more easily into the pudding. Adding a squeeze of lemon juice to the roasted bananas prevented them from browning in the refrigerator. When building the pudding, we used whole cookies, as crushed cookies disintegrated in the finished dessert. We waited until the pudding cooled a little before layering the cookies. Otherwise, the cookies became sodden and pasty.

Serves 12

If your food processor bowl holds less than 11 cups, puree half the pudding with the roasted bananas and lemon juice in step 3, transfer it to a large bowl, and whisk in the rest of the pudding.

INGREDIENTS PUDDING

7 large bananas, slightly under ripe
1 1/2 cups sugar
8 large egg yolks
6 tablespoons cornstarch
6 cups half-and-half
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
3 tablespoon lemon juice
1 (12-ounce) box vanilla wafers

WHIPPED TOPPING

1 cup heavy cream, chilled
1 tablespoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

INSTRUCTIONS

ROAST BANANAS Adjust oven rack to upper-middle position and heat oven to 325 degrees. Place 3 unpeeled bananas on baking sheet and bake until skins are completely black, about 20 minutes. Let cool 5 minutes.

MAKE PUDDING:

Meanwhile, whisk 1⁄2 cup sugar, egg yolks, and cornstarch in medium bowl until smooth.

Bring half-and-half, remaining sugar, and salt to simmer over medium heat in large saucepan.

Whisk 1⁄2 cup simmering half- and-half mixture into egg yolk mixture.

Slowly whisk tempered yolk mixture into saucepan.

Cook, whisking constantly, until mixture is thick and large bubbles appear at surface, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in butter and vanilla.

PROCESS PUDDING:

Transfer pudding to food processor.

Add warm peeled roasted bananas and 2 tablespoons lemon juice and process until smooth. Scrape into large bowl and place plastic wrap directly on surface of pudding. Refrigerate until slightly cool, about 45 minutes.

ASSEMBLE AND CHILL:

Cut remaining bananas into 1⁄4-inch slices and toss in bowl with remaining lemon juice.

Spoon one-quarter of pudding into 3-quart trifle dish and top with layer of cookies, layer of sliced bananas, and another layer of cookies. Repeat twice, ending with pudding.

Place plastic wrap directly on surface of pudding and refrigerate until wafers have softened, at least 8 hours or up to 2 days.

TOP AND SERVE:

With electric mixer on medium speed, beat cream, sugar, and vanilla until stiff peaks form, about 2 minutes. (Whipped cream can be refrigerated for 4 hours.)

Top banana pudding with whipped cream. Serve.

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/print/25754/

I have a link here that I think some of you creative women would enjoy  give it a look.

How to make a wrist cuff  faux wood & embroidery

http://www.kootoyoo.com/2010/01/how-to-make-wrist-cuff-faux-wood.html

Yeah  it cleared up and the sun is actually coming out  still fairly overcast but the dark clouds are gone  maybe they will have a ball game tonight after all  if the field is dry enough. One day this week they spent hours pushing off the water and raking trying to dry the fields enough that they could play on them. We will see.

Im feeling a little eleven oclockish  think it is time for a peanut butter with cream cheese sandwich  both spread thick. Hickory is quite fond of it also. With a tall glass of yummy cold V-8 juice.

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 5th June, 2015* by Darowil

*pearlones* DH's 10th surgery on his oesophagus this Monday.-havent heard back yet. She has been unable to come up with any affordable way to take the recommended drug for her RA so is likely to continue with the current one.

*Spiders* DH has been having some bad nights with pain.

*vabchnonnie* had her dental surgery. Very uncomfortable early in the week.

*busyworkerbees* DN again in ED Saturday night this time with the twitching again-no cause found.

*Gwen's* DH cataract Thursday-seems to have gone well.

*flyty1ns* DS has a very painful nephritis and a partial bowel blockage which she is recovering from but now also has shingles.

*Normadeans* diverticulitis playing up.

*Swedenmes* youngest son has been given the diagnosis of epilepsy following his fit a couple of weeks ago. Her husbands heart is slightly better than last time it was checked and he does not need more visits for 6 months- though this is because there is nothing more they can do to help his heart.

*sugarsugars* mother has been moved to transitional care- where ideally they will be able to get her strong enough to go back home again. After a mix up with the pain relief she was on this is now under control.

*Caren* has moved house! No longer has the farm. Staying with Amy and feeling much less stressed and is sleeping well.

*Kate* (as you can tell from her posting this for me) has returned from her cruise round the Mediterranean  see her photo listing below if you didnt see the pictures.

*Grandmapaula* away for a weekend. Oldest daughter had surgery Wednesday last week and as she is not allowed to drive for a week Paula has been driving for her. And in between she has been baking bread for a stall this weekend.

*angelam* has been working for a couple of weeks and has very little spare time!

*Martina* might actually get a completion date for her new house next Wednesday at last. Also her friend Val has moved to the rehab unit and will be allowed home as soon as a home check has been done.

*Purples* wedding anniversary this coming Monday

*Sassafras* is on her break (remember she was concerned she was going to have to cancel it) and left Saturday arrived in Charleston Sunday afternoon as planned and is having a wonderful time - seeing friends and family and lots of tourist things as well. She sounds like she is really enjoying the time away.

Last weekend *Gwen's* DstepD got engaged Saturday. Maybe Sept/Oct wedding.

*busyworkerbee* hopes to go to a show camping for 2 nights this weekend.

*cashmeregma* leaving again for her mothers Saturday

*Lurker* heard from *Azsticks* that they are both doing well, but have not yet replaced the kitten.

Julie also contacted *Gagesmom's* friend who replied, _"Mel is coming along pretty good. Some spots in her brain have started to heal. The "cyst" they thought was there is now gone. It wasn't a cyst it was a blood clot which was where her major stroke was. They are thinking that she has MS and is being tested for it right now."_ Julie passed on all our love & good wishes for Mel.

PHOTOS
8 - *Lurker* - Replacement shrug for DD
8 - *Purple* - Photos of WI show
12 - *Cashmeregma* - Bathing Belle Mom/Bridesmaids/Mum & GKs
12 - *Cashmeregma * - Old picture of relatives
13 - *Spider* - View to Lake
17 - *Darowil* - 12 week 3D scan pictures
19 - *Swedenme* - Beginning of baby dress
20 - *Lurker* - Progress on shrug
28 - *Purple* - Evening sun on the garden
28 - *Lurker* - Further progress on the shrug
29 - *Swedenme* - Baby outfits
31 - *jknappva* - Corolla Wild horses
33 - *Caren* - Folding picnic table/Coffee
34 - *Kate* - Leaning Tower of Pisa/Pompeii
39 - *jknappva* - Photo from the Wild Horses of Corolla Foundation
42 - *Darowil* - Brownies in oranges
43 - *Kate* - Caitlin wearing Gran's knitting
44 - *Caren* - Breakfast/New house
44 - *Spider* - House at the Lake
62 - *Caren* - Coffee/Swing seats
72 - *Kiwifrau* - Marshmallows, chocolate & strawberries
72 - *Lurker* - Progress on shrug
78 - *Caren* - DIY cutlery containers & shelving
79 - *Swedenme* - Whitby
82 - *Kiwifrau* - Breakfast club
83 - *Kiwifrau* - Garden flower baskets
88 - *Sassafras* - The twins
89 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena
92 - *Caren* - Coffee
94 - *Caren* - Seth weeding the cucumbers

RECIPES
22 - *Cashmeregma* - Vegetable curry
48 - *Cashmeregma* - Plantain pancakes
49 - *Lurker* - Pumpkin soup
50 - *Lurker* - Corn chowder/Home made almond milk
50 - *Lurker* - Almost Pumpernickel Bread
62 - *Gwen* - Squash casserole

CRAFTS
9 - *Sam* - Container herb garden (link)
11 - *Sam* - Baby bootees pattern (link)
39 - *Sam* - Crochet bedspread/Tiny tile quilt (links)
71 - *Sam* - Sweet & simple baby dress (link)

OTHERS
9 - *Sam* - South Beach Diet Special (link)
27 - *Sam* - MinneapolisSaint Paul 
30 - *Lurker* - Why food labels are wrong about calories (link)
41 - *Sam* - New Zealand's beauty (link)
63 - *Bonnie* - Pop up plant cover (link)
63 - *jknappva* - Funnies
72 - *Lurker* - Funnies
76 - *Purple* - Wartime bake off and craft event (link)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for another great start.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great start, Sam. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Haven't read Sam's start yet - just making sure I get the updates! Have to go out shortly- not sure for how long! Taking my knitting with me this time- and of course the need will not arise!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Haven't read Sam's start yet - just making sure I get the updates! Have to go out shortly- not sure for how long! Taking my knitting with me this time- and of course the need will not arise!


Of course!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Of course!!


I swore I would not leave the house without it, when the occasion arose again! I am working on the cables and yo's of the Kelvinway scarf (supposed to be shawl size, but mine won't be) that is in my Ravelry projects.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for great start.
Kate, thank you for summary.
Had lunch with June and Sam, their son, Sam Neill and girlfriend Madeline, and nephew Jim. Then we toured two homes Sam designed. As they are on Kiawah, where the property alone is 1-2 million you can imagine the loveliness of the homes. And these are vacation homes. If you visit:
Sam Furrows Architect you can see some of his work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam thank you for the great start although I skipped over the recipes as I have been feeling a bit nauseous for the last couple of hours and food is the last thing I want to look at
I have to say Sam I thought I had an interesting family but I think your family beats mine &#128516;
And thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summary 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate and darowil - great summary. --- sam



KateB said:


> *Summary of 5th June, 2015* by Darowil


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the wonderful start to another busy week. I will work all weekend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the opening, Sam (love a pb and cream cheese sandwich--have you ever tried pb and Miracle Whip? I love that too!), and the summaries, ladies. I tried to keep up last week, but some days, when I am finished with work, I just don't want to look at a computer screen for a while...

I've been working on a new design, and I tried out one thing and then didn't like it so I frogged back and am now trying another. I'm working with DK yarn as I want to use up the bigger yarns and make a little space. I have NO idea if this crazy idea will work, but I plan to find out. Heh.

Glad to hear news of Mel, but hoping it's not MS. She really doesn't need anything else on her plate.

Hope all are well/mending and enjoying the day. Be back later--hugs & blessings.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Great opening and recipes once again Sam. I will be trying the Garlic Parmesan Bread Sticks for certain as I already had Parmesan Cheese on my shopping list.

Thanks also to Margaret & Kate for the summary.

Should've been shopping today, but it's been raining basically the whole day so I just stayed in.
Good way of keeping up with KTP, lol!

It is difficult deciding what to eat when one is alone, just finished 2 slices of a Vegetable Pizza by Dr. Oetker. Added extra tomato's as they are so ripe who knows if tomorrow they wouldn't be rotten. Also added garlic. Good I am staying in this evening. Ha!

Back to some knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free ebook - nine knitting patterns for children. sam

http://www.knittingdaily.com/freemium-downloads-confirmation-childrens/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to look at this - especially if you like planters - hanging planters that is. come on - it will only take a minute. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/tiny-garden-plant-pocket


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks all for the opening and summary. More lovely recipes, especially the shrimp. More pets Sam, keeps you all on your toes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to say that doctor told DH he could go to work Monday. Said that as strong as he is he was fine; just not to stain lifting or stay bending over. DH was happy.

Caren loved the picture of Seth helping you in the garden. Made me think of when my oldest DD was a toddler and would help my mom in her garden. Sweet memories.

As always, great opening and summary. Must say I've never heard of a pb and cream cheese sandwich. Must give it a try.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These knitted planters are a hoot! I just may have to make some.


thewren said:


> you have to look at this - especially if you like planters - hanging planters that is. come on - it will only take a minute. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/tiny-garden-plant-pocket


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> free ebook - nine knitting patterns for children. sam
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/freemium-downloads-confirmation-childrens/


Love the fair isle one, also the little pinafore.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely day, tell you all about it yomo6. Night, night.

Sam, no cello results yet, but he did come top in most of his school exams.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> you have to look at this - especially if you like planters - hanging planters that is. come on - it will only take a minute. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/tiny-garden-plant-pocket


I saw this morning and laughed at the little knitted pockets, thought they were unique.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg! I forgot to use this recipe today. --- sam

LEMON POUND CAKE WITH STRAWBERRY SAUCE

Ingredients You Need

3/4 Cup Butter, softened
1 1/2 Cup Flour
2 Teaspoons Baking Powder
1 Teaspoon Salt
1 1/2 Cup Ricotta Cheese
1 1/2 Cups Sugar
3 Eggs
1 Teaspoon Rodelle Vanilla Extract
2 Tablespoons Lemon Juice

Instructions

Step 1  Preheat the oven to 375 Degrees and grease a loaf pan

Step 2  Cream the butter, sugar and cheese together in a stand mixer

Step 4  Add the eggs one at a time

Step 5  Add the Vanilla and Lemon juice

Step 6  Mix in the Flour, baking powder and salt last

Step 7  Pour into the loaf pan and bake for an hour (the first time I made this I used a glass pan and it took closer to an hour and 15 minutes)

Top with Strawberry Sauce and enjoy!

HOW TO MAKE STRAWBERRY SAUCE

Ingredients You Need

3 Cups Strawberries, hulled and halved
1/2 Cup Water
1/2 Cup Sugar
2 TBSP Cornstarch

Instructions

Step 1  Place the strawberries in a medium pot and turn the heat on high

Step 2  Mix int he sugar, water and cornstarch and mix every so often.

I like to mash my strawberries a little bit too. The sauce will thicken as it heats.

www.thetaylorhouse.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't they wonderful - I think they would look great hanging on my dog yard fence. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> These knitted planters are a hoot! I just may have to make some.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then he will certainly do well on his cello exam --- sam


PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day, tell you all about it yomo6. Night, night.
> 
> Sam, no cello results yet, but he did come top in most of his school exams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought this might interest some of you with pets - I really don't like putting "font line" on hickory but it is better than getting ticks etc. I'm wondering if using thse on the cats - especially sophie kitty - would be of benefit. --- sam

you will find the following here. all you do is click on the one you want and it takes you there.

http://www.primallyinspired.com/homemade-flea-powder-repellent/

Pingback: DIY Natural Flea Powder for Pets | With Angel Wings

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder  Self Sufficiency Magazine

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder (Recommended by Holistic Vets!) - Nutritionally Wealthy!

Pingback: Natural Flea Control: How To Get Rid of Fleas Naturally | Primally Inspired

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder | Health & Natural Living

Pingback: A homemade recipe for an effective flea powder | Creative Home Ideas

Pingback: Doggie Days of Summer - DIY Flea Powder | That Comfy FeelingThat Comfy Feeling

Pingback: » Thoughtful Thursday Kibby's Blended Life

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder For Dogs  Homestead and Survival

Pingback: Home made Flea Powder?? - Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder | All Natural Home and Beauty

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder - Lil Moo Creations

Pingback: Natural Control Of Fleas In The Home -

Pingback: Homemade Tomato Fertilizer With Powdered Milk

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder Recipe | Content inspirations

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder Recipe | Diy & Crafts

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder Recipe | DIY Cozy Home

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder Recipe | Herbs and Oils Hub

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder Recipe | DIY Cozy Home | Health Daily Artile

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder | Primally Inspired | redemptionforanimals

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder | Health & Natural Living | Craft Gater

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder Recipe | DIY Cozy Home | Craft Gater

Pingback: Do it yourself natural insect repellant | Creative Home Ideas

Pingback: Homemade Grain Free Dog Treats | Primally Inspired

Pingback: Como hacer un efectivo tratamiento natural contra pulgas y garrapatas para sus mascotas! | Medicinas Naturales

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder Recipe - Amazing Interior Design

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder | Primally Inspired | Changing lives daily!

Pingback: Natural flea repellent instead of turning your pet into a pesticide dispenser | In the Web of Life

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder - Info You Should Know

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder - SHTF & Prepping Central

Pingback: Best DIY Pet Projects to Keep Your Furry Friends Happy DIY Projects & Creative Crafts  How To Make Everything Homemade - DIY Projects & Creative Crafts  How To Make Everything Homemade

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder - Healthy Holistic LivingHealthy Holistic Living

Pingback: Easy, Natural Tick Repellent That Really Works - Primally Inspired

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder Recipe - Diy interesting

Pingback: Homemade Flea Powder-Effectively Repels And Kills FLEAS, TICKS & Other Bugs With Natural Minerals And Herbs!Health & Weight Loss Done!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam, it's almost 6 pm here and your recipes have made me very hungry. My two daughters are bringing dinner tonight, and then we are going to "plan" our day together tomorrow. Bless them; they are coming for the day to help me carry on the process of downsizing, simplifying, discarding, giving away in preparation for moving. i know it's going to feel really good when it's done.

All the grandkids are so darn cute. Love Serena's little pig tails, and it's delightful hearing about and seeing all the helping and accomplishments of these little ones. 

Hugs to you who are dealing with mum care and other relatives and friends you are helping. You will never regret it.

Gwen, may I join the BW (that's Bubble Wrap) club with you? Today I took a spill as I was leaving the public library. Sooooo embarrassing. I believe I'm going to survive--no broken skin, but quite a bump on one shin. I iced it this afternoon. 

I picked up a watch band that had to be special ordered for a lovely watch that Jack had given to me. I almost fainted when I got the price. (Do you think I maybe should have asked the question before I had them order it?) Well, the first one lasted quite a few years.

I think I might need to tide myself over with a bit of cheese and crackers. Maybe I should test the white wine I have chilling for us to have with dinner tonight too.

Prayers for our Mel. She has had way too much to deal with. Glad her friend is sticking with her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, it's way too early to mention Christmas. I don't want to think about it yet because it also means that four letter word "SNOW". How are you managing with all those extra pets?

Hope you are looking forward to the Indianapolis graduation do. My great nephew's graduation is next week and I was hoping to go but I understand they are only allowed a certain number of tickets, parents and grandparents count...great aunts don't.

Thanks for the variety of recipes. I like the banana cake and lemon bars. Will try those soon since I have bananas in the freezer.

Kate and Darowil, thanks for the summary. Helps a lot. Glad to hear that Melody is improving and hope that she doesn't have MS. She has had enough on her plate.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for another great opening and lots of recipes,Sam. You should be here in Tidewater VA for the next week or so. We're having temperatures of 95/98F with 75% humidity. Our feel like temperature today was 106F. If you've ever accidentally tried to breathe underwater, you'd know what it's like outside. It's like being under a heavy, wet blanket. I've had enough of summer and it's not even officially summer yet!!
Kate and Margaret, thank you so much for the updates..they remind me of items I might have forgotten.
Hope everyone has a great night or day depending on where you are and all of our loved ones are better tomorrow.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another great selection of recipes. 
Baby raccoons are so cute but the adults can sure do alot of damage. We fortunately have very few around here. 
My friends in Ontario raised one many years ago, one of the kids fed it a banana which he loved but it gave him the trotts so he created several messes in the house & barely escaped with his life.

I'm afraid I also have strong opinions about home-schooling. It seems to me most don't get a proper education & lack the social aspects of school too.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Sam, and Summary ladies! Marking my spot, then going back to finish last week. Only a few pages to go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Haven't read Sam's start yet - just making sure I get the updates! Have to go out shortly- not sure for how long! Taking my knitting with me this time- and of course the need will not arise!


Of course not! But take it with you anyway. Murphy's law: if we don't take our knitting, we will need it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam thank you for the great start although I skipped over the recipes as I have been feeling a bit nauseous for the last couple of hours and food is the last thing I want to look at
> I have to say Sam I thought I had an interesting family but I think your family beats mine 😄
> And thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summary
> Sonja


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the wonderful start to another busy week. I will work all weekend.


Mary, rest as you can. M is also working the weekend. I, on the other hand, am going up to Linden, Michigan for the day, for an anniversary and birthday party all in one. I will think of you on my way up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> free ebook - nine knitting patterns for children. sam
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/freemium-downloads-confirmation-childrens/


Thanks Sam. There are a couple I can use for Arianna for winter, and the others I will have to wait a year or two for!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to say that doctor told DH he could go to work Monday. Said that as strong as he is he was fine; just not to stain lifting or stay bending over. DH was happy.
> 
> Caren loved the picture of Seth helping you in the garden. Made me think of when my oldest DD was a toddler and would help my mom in her garden. Sweet memories.
> 
> As always, great opening and summary. Must say I've never heard of a pb and cream cheese sandwich. Must give it a try.


That is good news for Brantley. I hope he remembers the instructions at the time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> omg! I forgot to use this recipe today. --- sam
> 
> LEMON POUND CAKE WITH STRAWBERRY SAUCE
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious! c & p & saved


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


I am so sorry to hear this. Can you not re-apply?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so sorry you didn't get your loan.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day, tell you all about it yomo6. Night, night.
> 
> Sam, no cello results yet, but he did come top in most of his school exams.


Congrats to him....you must be very proud.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


Sorry to hear about this. I hope you are able to get a loan elsewhere.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to look at this - especially if you like planters - hanging planters that is. come on - it will only take a minute. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/tiny-garden-plant-pocket


Those look really neat. I use to fix lasagna cups for my new all he time when they were little. It made good lunch box food, they would eat then cold. Many times other kids would try and trade lunches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a disappointment railyn - hopefully the loan can be reinstated and another home found before too long. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just marking my spot.Sorry I haven't been around too much. DH surgery went well, but he had a rough recovery. Is just now starting to feel like himself. I went to our heart institute today and had 3 tests done. Trying to determine why I am hypertensive. Was there 4 hours.

Sam love some of those recipes. Want to especially make the lasagna ones in muffin tins. Thanks again ladies for the updates. Don't know how I would keep up otherwise. Know is alot of work for you, but is so appreciated us all.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to say that doctor told DH he could go to work Monday. Said that as strong as he is he was fine; just not to stain lifting or stay bending over. DH was happy.
> 
> Caren loved the picture of Seth helping you in the garden. Made me think of when my oldest DD was a toddler and would help my mom in her garden. Sweet memories.
> 
> As always, great opening and summary. Must say I've never heard of a pb and cream cheese sandwich. Must give it a try.


Glad DH surgery went well. Don't think I will try pb and cream cheese together.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Caran love the pictures of Seth, what a sweetie he is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Just marking my spot.Sorry I haven't been around too much. DH surgery went well, but he had a rough recovery. Is just now starting to feel like himself. I went to our heart institute today and had 3 tests done. Trying to determine why I am hypertensive. Was there 4 hours.
> 
> Sam love some of those recipes. Want to especially make the lasagna ones in muffin tins. Thanks again ladies for the updates. Don't know how I would keep up otherwise. Know is alot of work for you, but is so appreciated us all.


Cheryl, I am glad things went well for your DH. Prayers for you both. Hope you get answers soon. I would think that all the pain you are in with your RA would be part of the reason your BP is so high. Hope they can figure it out and get you back where you should be.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn, sorry your loan has fallen through, hope you can get a new ne soon. 

Pearlone, glad your DH surgery went well & he's better. Hope all the tests will sort out your HT problems.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! The final count on all the bread I've baked this week is 28 loaves! Several different kinds, mostly made from scratch, although Bob brought home a few boxed mixes which we made up. I don't want to make bread for a very long time!

I'm going to head to bed - I have to meet some of the folks from church at 7:30 tomorrow morning to set up our stand in the park. I think it's going to be a long day - but I'm taking my knitting just in case!

We had a couple of really nasty thunderstorms here this evening. Lots or rain, thunder, lightening and very windy. Just a few small branches fell out of the maple trees, but no damage. It's calmed down now, thank goodness. see you all tomorrow afternoon, Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


How very unfortunate. Hoping you are able to reconcile with remaining in that house- I know it is not where you want to be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Of course not! But take it with you anyway. Murphy's law: if we don't take our knitting, we will need it!


It actually did arise and I got quite a few rows completed on my cousin's scarf, the one in silk.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My 2 cents. Homeschooling opportunities have come a long way in the last several years. There are many different curricula and chances to socialize. My grandchildren are being homeschooled and I'm amazed at their progress. I think they'll do just fine in higher education if they choose it. Also I've read some impressive statistics on the test scores of homeschooled kids and their readiness for the job market. They get out of it what they and their parents put into it, which quite often is a lot.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the opening and recipes and the summary. I need to head to be and rest my back (all day cashier). I'll probably catch up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


Sorry to hear this Lyn. Fingers crossed that you will be able to sort out another loan.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kate your summary is so welcome. I seem to forget what has happened!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Sorry to hear this Lyn. Fingers crossed that you will be able to sort out another loan.


This is a pity. I do hope it sorts out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Caught up at last. Thanks for another huge batch of recipes Sam. I will definitely be trying some of those. Thanks for the summaries Kate and Margaret they have been a godsend these last couple of weeks. Hope I can spend some more time here now that I've got my life back.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


So sorry to hear of this further disappointment Marilyn. House moving is never easy is it. I'm glad you have no pressure on you to move out of your present house but it would be nice to find the house of your dreams..........maybe round the next corner.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! The final count on all the bread I've baked this week is 28 loaves! Several different kinds, mostly made from scratch, although Bob brought home a few boxed mixes which we made up. I don't want to make bread for a very long time!
> 
> I think you have the makings of a very good diet there. After baking 28 loaves I would feel I never wanted to look at bread again!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, I forgot to say how adorable Seth looked in the garden.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. Lots of rain overnight and the garden smells lovely. Had a great time yesterday, but will tell you about it when I managee to get MY laptop off Mr P as typing on this tablet takes ages.

Healing vvibes and hugs to all x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Lots of rain overnight and the garden smells lovely. Had a great time yesterday, but will tell you about it when I managee to get MY laptop off Mr P as typing on this tablet takes ages.
> 
> Healing vvibes and hugs to all x


Good morning Josephine. Had plenty of rain here too overnight and now looking as if it could rain any minute. My poor garden desperately needs it though so maybe next week I can get out there and do some tidying up. Have a good day. x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Next door sounds busy with allthe extra pets to care for. Do they look after them themselves or does it fall to Heidi to looks after them?
Some lovely recipes there as well thanks Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, it's way too early to mention Christmas. I don't want to think about it yet because it also means that four letter word "SNOW". How are you managing with all those extra pets?
> 
> Hope you are looking forward to the Indianapolis graduation do. My great nephew's graduation is next week and I was hoping to go but I understand they are only allowed a certain number of tickets, parents and grandparents count...great aunts don't.
> 
> ...


Christmas means a baby! Somehow I don't this baby will be overly interested in Christmas though. Not even next year. Better make sure my Christmas knitting is done early this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


How really frustrating when it had nothing to do with you that the first sale fell through so long into the proceedings. Will you be able to reapply?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! The final count on all the bread I've baked this week is 28 loaves! Several different kinds, mostly made from scratch, although Bob brought home a few boxed mixes which we made up. I don't want to make bread for a very long time!
> 
> I'm going to head to bed - I have to meet some of the folks from church at 7:30 tomorrow morning to set up our stand in the park. I think it's going to be a long day - but I'm taking my knitting just in case!
> 
> We had a couple of really nasty thunderstorms here this evening. Lots or rain, thunder, lightening and very windy. Just a few small branches fell out of the maple trees, but no damage. It's calmed down now, thank goodness. see you all tomorrow afternoon, Love and hugs, Paula


I'm glad it was you not me making so much bread. Hope tomorrow is (or should say today was?) a good day- both sales wise and weatherise.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good heavens, where did the week go? Thanks Sam and ladies again.

Sam... good to hear that you have the warm weather that you have been waiting for. Wow another graduation.. are you up to being able to go to this one? I hope you are now feeling much better. What fun it must be at your place with the grandkids and the pets.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning. We are taking my family to brunch, hopefully Poogans Porch, but you can't make reservations on weekends. Then we'll head to airport. Arrive LAX 9p.m. tonight.
Wonderful trip. I know I was brassy to make it this soon after illness. And several times I almost crashed physically. Important part, I didn't, I bucked up, soldiered through. And as DH said, when I get home I can sleep for a week.
Betty insists when I come again I have to bring her so I'm pretty sure she enjoyed trip too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. We are taking my family to brunch, hopefully Poogans Porch, but you can't make reservations on weekends. Then we'll head to airport. Arrive LAX 9p.m. tonight.
> Wonderful trip. I know I was brassy to make it this soon after illness. And several times I almost crashed physically. Important part, I didn't, I bucked up, soldiered through. And as DH said, when I get home I can sleep for a week.
> Betty insists when I come again I have to bring her so I'm pretty sure she enjoyed trip too.


That is great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens, where did the week go? Thanks Sam and ladies again.
> 
> Sam... good to hear that you have the warm weather that you have been waiting for. Wow another graduation.. are you up to being able to go to this one? I hope you are now feeling much better. What fun it must be at your place with the grandkids and the pets.


Cathy, how is Mum, today?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just been watching the queens birthday celebrations and I can tell you now little George is going to be all over the papers tomorrow 
They were all on the balcony and he smiled and waved constantly to the crowds . But what was funny was the look on his face as he spotted the red arrows and how he kept looking for them when they had gone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been watching the queens birthday celebrations and I can tell you now little George is going to be all over the papers tomorrow
> They were all on the balcony and he smiled and waved constantly to the crowds . But what was funny was the look on his face as he spotted the red arrows and how he kept looking for them when they had gone


Pity I have no TV, I'll have to see what I can find on the internet! Kids are a major drawcard. I liked the photos his Mum took of the two children- nice to see the little boy snuggling up to his sister.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It actually did arise and I got quite a few rows completed on my cousin's scarf, the one in silk.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. We are taking my family to brunch, hopefully Poogans Porch, but you can't make reservations on weekends. Then we'll head to airport. Arrive LAX 9p.m. tonight.
> Wonderful trip. I know I was brassy to make it this soon after illness. And several times I almost crashed physically. Important part, I didn't, I bucked up, soldiered through. And as DH said, when I get home I can sleep for a week.
> Betty insists when I come again I have to bring her so I'm pretty sure she enjoyed trip too.


I am so glad you were able to go and have had such a good time. Safe travels home, then rest my friend!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy, how is Mum, today?


Pretty much the same. I stayed a bit longer today then came home about 3.30 to stay. It was the first day I have done that, usually I stay till about 1 then go back about 4.30 till around 6pm. I have rung and they said that they helped her with her dinner and she is snuggled and settled in bed.
She has been having problems swallowing tablets the last few days so they are crushing them. I dont know why there is a problem though. She still is slightly confused occasionally ( I am a bit worried by that) but still painfree and still sleeps quite a lot. I did manage to get her to do some leg raises etc... she is stronger than she was so that is good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity I have no TV, I'll have to see what I can find on the internet! Kids are a major drawcard. I liked the photos his Mum took of the two children- nice to see the little boy snuggling up to his sister.


I don't really think much of half of the royal family well more than half if I'm honest but I do like the 2 princes and now George hopefully they take after prince Philip and auntie Ann . Funnily enough the one who actually does the most work for charity and never gets mentioned in the press is Sophie prince Edwards wife 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


Oh, Marilyn. That's so disappointing. Could you not reapply for the loan? I'm so sorry. I hope things work out better in the very near future.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty much the same. I stayed a bit longer today then came home about 3.30 to stay. It was the first day I have done that, usually I stay till about 1 then go back about 4.30 till around 6pm. I have rung and they said that they helped her with her dinner and she is snuggled and settled in bed.
> She has been having problems swallowing tablets the last few days so they are crushing them. I dont know why there is a problem though. She still is slightly confused occasionally ( I am a bit worried by that) but still painfree and still sleeps quite a lot. I did manage to get her to do some leg raises etc... she is stronger than she was so that is good.


Joyce, (Flyt1in) did say the confusion might last as long as 6 weeks. I agree though it can be very disconcerting. I have always believed sleep to be a healer- hope that is what it is for her. Some leg exercise is a lot better than none- hope you get a good night's rest, did you get to see your little darling?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't really think much of half of the royal family well more than half if I'm honest but I do like the 2 princes and now George hopefully they take after prince Philip and auntie Ann . Funnily enough the one who actually does the most work for charity and never gets mentioned in the press is Sophie prince Edwards wife
> Sonja


Had not caught up with that about Sophie. I know the Princess Royal is quite a hard worker.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! The final count on all the bread I've baked this week is 28 loaves! Several different kinds, mostly made from scratch, although Bob brought home a few boxed mixes which we made up. I don't want to make bread for a very long time!
> 
> I'm going to head to bed - I have to meet some of the folks from church at 7:30 tomorrow morning to set up our stand in the park. I think it's going to be a long day - but I'm taking my knitting just in case!
> 
> We had a couple of really nasty thunderstorms here this evening. Lots or rain, thunder, lightening and very windy. Just a few small branches fell out of the maple trees, but no damage. It's calmed down now, thank goodness. see you all tomorrow afternoon, Love and hugs, Paula


I'm glad you're safe. The weather on the tv in your area looked really scary.
Hope the bake sale goes well.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty much the same. I stayed a bit longer today then came home about 3.30 to stay. It was the first day I have done that, usually I stay till about 1 then go back about 4.30 till around 6pm. I have rung and they said that they helped her with her dinner and she is snuggled and settled in bed.
> She has been having problems swallowing tablets the last few days so they are crushing them. I dont know why there is a problem though. She still is slightly confused occasionally ( I am a bit worried by that) but still painfree and still sleeps quite a lot. I did manage to get her to do some leg raises etc... she is stronger than she was so that is good.


It's good that your mum is getting stronger but still a worry about her being slightly confused maybe it's because she is still not very well hopefully as the days go on and she regains more of her strength the confusion will disappear completely 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. We are taking my family to brunch, hopefully Poogans Porch, but you can't make reservations on weekends. Then we'll head to airport. Arrive LAX 9p.m. tonight.
> Wonderful trip. I know I was brassy to make it this soon after illness. And several times I almost crashed physically. Important part, I didn't, I bucked up, soldiered through. And as DH said, when I get home I can sleep for a week.
> Betty insists when I come again I have to bring her so I'm pretty sure she enjoyed trip too.


I'm so glad you were able to make the trip. I know it's been wonderful. 
As Gwen says, traveling mercies for an uneventful trip home. I love flying but I sure do hate all the delays in the airport!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce, (Flyt1in) did say the confusion might last as long as 6 weeks. I agree though it can be very disconcerting. I have always believed sleep to be a healer- hope that is what it is for her. Some leg exercise is a lot better than none- hope you get a good night's rest, did you get to see your little darling?


One of the nurses mentioned that it could still be the end of the delirium also. No I still havent managed to spend time with Serena yet. I really did need to come home and catch up a bit on stuff and just chill by myself. I am hoping if I can just go in once again tomorrow then I might see if I can have Serena for a couple of hours later on.... She will be forgetting who I am...!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have undone back to the lace body on the Shrug- it was just going to have been too small- Bronwen and I have worked out now what the dimensions need to be and I am working towards the second cuff again. Better to find this out now, than after I have bought the postage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> One of the nurses mentioned that it could still be the end of the delirium also. No I still havent managed to spend time with Serena yet. I really did need to come home and catch up a bit on stuff and just chill by myself. I am hoping if I can just go in once again tomorrow then I might see if I can have Serena for a couple of hours later on.... She will be forgetting who I am...!!


I don't think her memory will be quite that short term!!!! But it would be lovely to have time with her- to lift your spirits. Hope tomorrow works out the way you would like!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

:shock: 11pm here, my eyes dont want to to do this anymore. LOL Goodnight everyone and take care.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon I have managed to get hold of my laptop while Mr P is vacuuming the gazebo - don't ask!

We had a lovely time at LMs school yesterday, she sang beautifully and we had a lovely afternoon tea at the school. Later went went to a very old coaching in (16th century) for a family meal, it was delicious, I had sea bream. Everyone had a good time and I was quite tired by the time we got home.

Hope everyone is having a good week end.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: 11pm here, my eyes dont want to to do this anymore. LOL Goodnight everyone and take care.


Night night, sleep well xx


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, those recipes sound delicious specially the lasagna cups which I can make with the help of my two granddaughters when we get back home to So. Cal. Presently DH and I are in Lenexa, Kansas where one of my KP friends lives. She and I have been corresponding through PM messages for over 4 years now and we met last year when she and her DH went to San Diego. In honor of National Knitting in Public Day we are going to visit a yarn shop that she likes, knit a bit and tonight enjoy Kansas style bbq. Our drive from Denver to Lenexa was quite interesting as it was pouring rain and I just so wished we could take it back to California. Other adventure was flying from La Guardia in New York to Denver, talk about stormy but our pilot was on top of things and made our flight almost turbulance free. He got an applause when we landed in Denver. Have a great week, all of you and safe travels to all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have undone back to the lace body on the Shrug- it was just going to have been too small- Bronwen and I have worked out now what the dimensions need to be and I am working towards the second cuff again. Better to find this out now, than after I have bought the postage!


That is very true! I do hope it goes well now. I do think it is very pretty.

:thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

She is adorable!!! How proud must you be of her,


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon I have managed to get hold of my laptop while Mr P is vacuuming the gazebo - don't ask!
> 
> We had a lovely time at LMs school yesterday, she sang beautifully and we had a lovely afternoon tea at the school. Later went went to a very old coaching in (16th century) for a family meal, it was delicious, I had sea bream. Everyone had a good time and I was quite tired by the time we got home.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

LM looks sooo pretty! Takes after her Grandmother :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon I have managed to get hold of my laptop while Mr P is vacuuming the gazebo - don't ask!
> 
> We had a lovely time at LMs school yesterday, she sang beautifully and we had a lovely afternoon tea at the school. Later went went to a very old coaching in (16th century) for a family meal, it was delicious, I had sea bream. Everyone had a good time and I was quite tired by the time we got home.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.


Hello Josephine sounds like you had a lovely time . Your granddaughter is beautiful I bet you used lots of tissues 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have undone back to the lace body on the Shrug- it was just going to have been too small- Bronwen and I have worked out now what the dimensions need to be and I am working towards the second cuff again. Better to find this out now, than after I have bought the postage!


At least you will know it fits and that she will wear it . I love the colour and will look forward to seeing it finished . I would think that you will look forward to it finished too 
I finished the dress I was making and I have now spent over a day trying to find a pattern for a pair of little shoes to go with it . I was positive I had bookmarked one from kp but I can't find it anywhere . Think I will give up 
Sonja
Edit just as I give up I remembered were I stored them why couldn't I have done that a few hours ago


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Greetings to another week: Another dental update, pain is almost gone, that is no migranes. Doctor has asked me to put in my OLD dentures just to eat or be in public, reason is I just don't have enough money for the new dentures. I must pay in full BEFORE the dentures are made, consequently must save up more to get to that point. I knew this in the beginning, just needed to get rid of the migranes etc. Haven't felt quite human for some time with all this mouth bit etc. For now it is on hold...

Thanks for the beginning of another great week. Some recipes to try etc. Also hope I can pick up my needles and work a little. House-wise, well that's another story, terribly far behind. As June mentioned, it is terribly hot and humid. Must take my puppy outside around 8 - 9 AM, then again around 3 PM which is the hottest part of the day, and again around 9 PM. That's the only times I'm outside, just too hot.

Best to each of you, hope you have a wonderful day..VA Sharon


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> At least you will know it fits and that she will wear it . I love the colour and will look forward to seeing it finished . I would think that you will look forward to it finished too
> I finished the dress I was making and I have now spent over a day trying to find a pattern for a pair of little shoes to go with it . I was positive I had bookmarked one from kp but I can't find it anywhere . Think I will give up
> Sonja
> Edit just as I give up I remembered were I stored them why couldn't I have done that a few hours ago


That looks very pretty Sonja. Thanks everyone for your nice comments about LM x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. We are taking my family to brunch, hopefully Poogans Porch, but you can't make reservations on weekends. Then we'll head to airport. Arrive LAX 9p.m. tonight.
> Wonderful trip. I know I was brassy to make it this soon after illness. And several times I almost crashed physically. Important part, I didn't, I bucked up, soldiered through. And as DH said, when I get home I can sleep for a week.
> Betty insists when I come again I have to bring her so I'm pretty sure she enjoyed trip too.


Glad you enjoyed each others company,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to another week: Another dental update, pain is almost gone, that is no migranes. Doctor has asked me to put in my OLD dentures just to eat or be in public, reason is I just don't have enough money for the new dentures. I must pay in full BEFORE the dentures are made, consequently must save up more to get to that point. I knew this in the beginning, just needed to get rid of the migranes etc. Haven't felt quite human for some time with all this mouth bit etc. For now it is on hold...
> 
> Thanks for the beginning of another great week. Some recipes to try etc. Also hope I can pick up my needles and work a little. House-wise, well that's another story, terribly far behind. As June mentioned, it is terribly hot and humid. Must take my puppy outside around 8 - 9 AM, then again around 3 PM which is the hottest part of the day, and again around 9 PM. That's the only times I'm outside, just too hot.
> 
> Best to each of you, hope you have a wonderful day..VA Sharon


Wonderful that the pain is gone at least. Will be great when you can avfford more teeth but at least you can have a life again without the headaches.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, that is pretty!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> My 2 cents. Homeschooling opportunities have come a long way in the last several years. There are many different curricula and chances to socialize. My grandchildren are being homeschooled and I'm amazed at their progress. I think they'll do just fine in higher education if they choose it. Also I've read some impressive statistics on the test scores of homeschooled kids and their readiness for the job market. They get out of it what they and their parents put into it, which quite often is a lot.


I agree, Noni, but have seen a few students and parents who really were not successful with either side of that process. I would never have chosen that for my kids or grands. Teaching other peoples's children is difficult enough without having to live in the same house with your students 24/7.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to another week: Another dental update, pain is almost gone, that is no migranes. Doctor has asked me to put in my OLD dentures just to eat or be in public, reason is I just don't have enough money for the new dentures. I must pay in full BEFORE the dentures are made, consequently must save up more to get to that point. I knew this in the beginning, just needed to get rid of the migranes etc. Haven't felt quite human for some time with all this mouth bit etc. For now it is on hold...
> 
> Thanks for the beginning of another great week. Some recipes to try etc. Also hope I can pick up my needles and work a little. House-wise, well that's another story, terribly far behind. As June mentioned, it is terribly hot and humid. Must take my puppy outside around 8 - 9 AM, then again around 3 PM
> 
> ...


Hello Sharon I'm glad you are at least almost pain free.
My house also needs a good clean everywhere I look there is something that needs doing but I keep saying I will do it tomorrow . Well I can't put it off any longer and this week touch wood I don't have to be any where so I think it's housework week for me 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I agree, Noni, but have seen a few students and parents who really were not successful with either side of that process. I would never chosen that for my kids or grands. Teaching other peoples's children is difficult enough without having to live in the same house with your students 24/7.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I couldn't have coped- and Maraynne wouldn't have learnt anything much from me. She just didn't listen to me for longer than 30 seconds, and I wouldn't have had the skills to know how to help her learn. Vicky would have been OK I think.
But some families do it well. Around here there are lots of options fo them- and many social occasions for th ekids to get together. But I so still feel that it is not the same as school and they need to learn to work with others not just play.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm considering killing off my continental jasmine that covers a small wooden fence because it has become so invaded by poison ivy and I could replace it with these. Would be quite colorful.


thewren said:


> aren't they wonderful - I think they would look great hanging on my dog yard fence. --- sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon I have managed to get hold of my laptop while Mr P is vacuuming the gazebo - don't ask!
> 
> We had a lovely time at LMs school yesterday, she sang beautifully and we had a lovely afternoon tea at the school. Later went went to a very old coaching in (16th century) for a family meal, it was delicious, I had sea bream. Everyone had a good time and I was quite tired by the time we got home.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.


She's so lovely....I know you're more than proud of her. It sounds like a wonderful day.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, that is pretty!


Thank you Norma and Josephine 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this Marilyn. Perhaps you can reapply a bit later and that it will all be for the best. What a disappointment though. Keepig you and Ray in prayer.


Railyn said:


> Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to another week: Another dental update, pain is almost gone, that is no migranes. Doctor has asked me to put in my OLD dentures just to eat or be in public, reason is I just don't have enough money for the new dentures. I must pay in full BEFORE the dentures are made, consequently must save up more to get to that point. I knew this in the beginning, just needed to get rid of the migranes etc. Haven't felt quite human for some time with all this mouth bit etc. For now it is on hold...
> 
> Thanks for the beginning of another great week. Some recipes to try etc. Also hope I can pick up my needles and work a little. House-wise, well that's another story, terribly far behind. As June mentioned, it is terribly hot and humid. Must take my puppy outside around 8 - 9 AM, then again around 3 PM which is the hottest part of the day, and again around 9 PM. That's the only times I'm outside, just too hot.
> 
> Best to each of you, hope you have a wonderful day..VA Sharon


I'm glad you're pain free. It must be such a relief. 
And, yes, it's miserable outside....even though you're nearer the ocean than I am, I'm sure it's still hot there. The only comfortable time to be outside is early morning.
I know exactly what you mean about the finances. I have to get another vehicle. And I'll be facing another car payment...nothing to look forward to but can't even contemplate being without one. 
Hope the old dentures don't give you too much pain when you wear them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma and Josephine
> Sonja


The little green dress is just darling. I look forward to seeing the shoes you make to go with it!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you've had a good trip and able to physically manage. I also hope you make the trip again sometime so I can hopefully meet up! Sending you traveling mercies as you head home. And absolutely....rest up for at least a week when you get there! Of course I imagine Maya will be glad to see you!


sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. We are taking my family to brunch, hopefully Poogans Porch, but you can't make reservations on weekends. Then we'll head to airport. Arrive LAX 9p.m. tonight.
> Wonderful trip. I know I was brassy to make it this soon after illness. And several times I almost crashed physically. Important part, I didn't, I bucked up, soldiered through. And as DH said, when I get home I can sleep for a week.
> Betty insists when I come again I have to bring her so I'm pretty sure she enjoyed trip too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. We are taking my family to brunch, hopefully Poogans Porch, but you can't make reservations on weekends. Then we'll head to airport. Arrive LAX 9p.m. tonight.
> Wonderful trip. I know I was brassy to make it this soon after illness. And several times I almost crashed physically. Important part, I didn't, I bucked up, soldiered through. And as DH said, when I get home I can sleep for a week.
> Betty insists when I come again I have to bring her so I'm pretty sure she enjoyed trip too.


Your vacation sure went quickly, I'm glad you had a great time & were well enough to enjoy yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LM looks like a little pro; wonderful picture.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon I have managed to get hold of my laptop while Mr P is vacuuming the gazebo - don't ask!
> 
> We had a lovely time at LMs school yesterday, she sang beautifully and we had a lovely afternoon tea at the school. Later went went to a very old coaching in (16th century) for a family meal, it was delicious, I had sea bream. Everyone had a good time and I was quite tired by the time we got home.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is so pretty! I just love the leaf like design.


Swedenme said:


> At least you will know it fits and that she will wear it . I love the colour and will look forward to seeing it finished . I would think that you will look forward to it finished too
> I finished the dress I was making and I have now spent over a day trying to find a pattern for a pair of little shoes to go with it . I was positive I had bookmarked one from kp but I can't find it anywhere . Think I will give up
> Sonja
> Edit just as I give up I remembered were I stored them why couldn't I have done that a few hours ago


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So thankful that the migraines/headaches are now gone! You really had a time with that. Be careful when you go out in the heat and humidity.


vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to another week: Another dental update, pain is almost gone, that is no migranes. Doctor has asked me to put in my OLD dentures just to eat or be in public, reason is I just don't have enough money for the new dentures. I must pay in full BEFORE the dentures are made, consequently must save up more to get to that point. I knew this in the beginning, just needed to get rid of the migranes etc. Haven't felt quite human for some time with all this mouth bit etc. For now it is on hold...
> 
> Thanks for the beginning of another great week. Some recipes to try etc. Also hope I can pick up my needles and work a little. House-wise, well that's another story, terribly far behind. As June mentioned, it is terribly hot and humid. Must take my puppy outside around 8 - 9 AM, then again around 3 PM which is the hottest part of the day, and again around 9 PM. That's the only times I'm outside, just too hot.
> 
> Best to each of you, hope you have a wonderful day..VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree June. It takes a very special and dedicated not to mention educated parent to homeschool and so many just aren't qualified or dedicated enough.



jheiens said:


> I agree, Noni, but have seen a few students and parents who really were not successful with either side of that process. I would never chosen that for my kids or grands. Teaching other peoples's children is difficult enough without having to live in the same house with your students 24/7.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Purple, LM looks lovely. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your vacation sure went quickly, I'm glad you had a great time & were well enough to enjoy yourself.


From me, too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your vacation sure went quickly, I'm glad you had a great time & were well enough to enjoy yourself.


I too am glad you had a lovely holiday especially visiting your sister and like you say once you get home again you can rest all you want 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is so pretty! I just love the leaf like design.


Thank you Gwen and June 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, the little dress is beautiful., isn't it frustrating looking for patterns, you couod probably have had the booties made in the time spent looking, at least that's how I feel sometimes.


Va Sharon, so glad the surgery has gotten rid of the pain, not great to have to live with no teeth but better than to be in agony. Hopefully the funds will become available before too long. Are there no government assistance programs you could acess? Or a school where they teach making them where you could get a break on the price?

Purple, lovely photo of LM, she sure is growing up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree June. It takes a very special and dedicated not to mention educated parent to homeschool and so many just aren't qualified or dedicated enough.


So true, it seems around here the ones wh try to home school are the least qualified to educate someone else. I feel sorry for the kids, I know one of my older sons classmates was taken out of school after grade 3 & spent most of his time working on the farm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, the little dress is beautiful., isn't it frustrating looking for patterns, you couod probably have had the booties made in the time spent looking, at least that's how I feel sometimes.
> 
> I definitely could have I've been looking since last night . That's what I get for having patterns here there and everywhere
> Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LM looks like a little pro; wonderful picture.


Takes after her Mother. Hope you are feeling a bit easier xx


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Rather sad news. As you know we couldn't purchase the home we had bid on as the seller and his agent didn't have their ducks lined up. Wednesday we went house hunting again and found one we liked even better. Well, to make a long story short, DH got a call today stating that we have lost our loan. Guess we will stay where we are at awhile longer. Thankfully this is DD house so there is no problem having a place to live. We are disappointed but will get over it.


So sorry to hear about your loan. Maybe the house just wasn't meant to be at this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very true! I do hope it goes well now. I do think it is very pretty.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thank you Norma! Bronwen pointed out that as a busy Mum she can knit only at lunchtime and when things have settled down at night- and she just had had no idea how fast I was going! Fortunately my method of sewing up- usually ladder stitch- is relatively easy to locate and undo, and I knew which end was cast off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> LM looks sooo pretty! Takes after her Grandmother :thumbup:


And so nice that she sings well- I used to love hearing my older girl singing- listening to her practising was a delight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> At least you will know it fits and that she will wear it . I love the colour and will look forward to seeing it finished . I would think that you will look forward to it finished too
> I finished the dress I was making and I have now spent over a day trying to find a pattern for a pair of little shoes to go with it . I was positive I had bookmarked one from kp but I can't find it anywhere . Think I will give up
> Sonja
> Edit just as I give up I remembered were I stored them why couldn't I have done that a few hours ago


 :thumbup: That is a lovely pattern- glad you found the shoe pattern!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?&#128533;&#128533;

My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.

From the one summary I have read, it sounds as if many of my TP friends have continuing major problems, which is very sad. I suppose I should not have hoped that in my absence, all the bad stuff would have gone away.
I'm going to finish posting now, and try to catch up with your news, but meanwhile, best wishes to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


Neither have we heard from TNS for a very long time. I know in her case it is largely life issues.
Glad it was nothing serious, Chris! Good that you have joined us again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: That is a lovely pattern- glad you found the shoe pattern!


Thank you Julie . All the bootie patterns I have but only one would do . I don't know why I was so fussy 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome back Kathleendoris. Sam saves a place at the table for all of us. Sometimes we are busy with life things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . All the bootie patterns I have but only one would do . I don't know why I was so fussy
> Sonja


That is from Knithit if I remember right. Don't forget to show us the whole set when you finish!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Kathleen, hope the gks are all better now. Lovely to see you xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


Hello nice to hear from you again by the sounds of it you have been quite busy , but I know what you mean about fitting far less into the days. I seem to be like the song " I'm busy doing nothing working the whole day through trying to find lots of things not to do " ( are you all singing along now 😄) 
And I can certainly find a lot not to do 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Welcome back Kathleen, hope the gks are all better now. Lovely to see you xx


Yep, they will soon be spot-free, now! :thumbup: :

The youngest one was allowed back to nursery on Thusday, and all the older ones have already had chicken pox, so, with any luck, we don't need to worry about that particular problem any more! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello nice to hear from you again by the sounds of it you have been quite busy , but I know what you mean about fitting far less into the days. I seem to be like the song " I'm busy doing nothing working the whole day through trying to find lots of things not to do " ( are you all singing along now 😄)
> And I can certainly find a lot not to do
> Sonja


Yes, that sums me up pretty well!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello nice to hear from you again by the sounds of it you have been quite busy , but I know what you mean about fitting far less into the days. I seem to be like the song " I'm busy doing nothing working the whole day through trying to find lots of things not to do " ( are you all singing along now 😄)
> And I can certainly find a lot not to do
> Sonja


I can add that to my songs list for our WI singers :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I can add that to my songs list for our WI singers :thumbup:


Glad to be of assistance now I know I won't be the only one singing it 😄
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to be of assistance now I know I won't be the only one singing it 😄
> Sonja


There willebe lots of us xx


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> At least you will know it fits and that she will wear it . I love the colour and will look forward to seeing it finished . I would think that you will look forward to it finished too
> I finished the dress I was making and I have now spent over a day trying to find a pattern for a pair of little shoes to go with it . I was positive I had bookmarked one from kp but I can't find it anywhere . Think I will give up
> Sonja
> Edit just as I give up I remembered were I stored them why couldn't I have done that a few hours ago


Such a lovely dress. You are so creative and it is always a pleasure to see what you knit up next.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to another week: Another dental update, pain is almost gone, that is no migranes. Doctor has asked me to put in my OLD dentures just to eat or be in public, reason is I just don't have enough money for the new dentures. I must pay in full BEFORE the dentures are made, consequently must save up more to get to that point. I knew this in the beginning, just needed to get rid of the migranes etc. Haven't felt quite human for some time with all this mouth bit etc. For now it is on hold...
> 
> Thanks for the beginning of another great week. Some recipes to try etc. Also hope I can pick up my needles and work a little. House-wise, well that's another story, terribly far behind. As June mentioned, it is terribly hot and humid. Must take my puppy outside around 8 - 9 AM, then again around 3 PM which is the hottest part of the day, and again around 9 PM. That's the only times I'm outside, just too hot.
> 
> Best to each of you, hope you have a wonderful day..VA Sharon


So happy to hear that you are starting to feel better. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks very pretty Sonja. Thanks everyone for your nice comments about LM x


She is adorable and such talented grandchildren you have. LM is certainly growing up too quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Such a lovely dress. You are so creative and it is always a pleasure to see what you knit up next.


Thank you Mary


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


So glad that you could join us once again. You have been missed, but it does sound like you were a bit on the busy side of life for a bit.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . All the bootie patterns I have but only one would do . I don't know why I was so fussy
> Sonja


You have a good eye for what looks good together. I love to see your completed outfits. How are you boys doing?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear from you!! Hope all the illnesses are long gone. 
And hope you can join us more often now.
hugs,
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back Kathleendoris. Sometimes life just gets in the way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> You have a good eye for what looks good together. I love to see your completed outfits. How are you boys doing?


Youngest is doing fine seems to tire out easily and fall asleep early for a 19 year old but doing ok . Oldest one I'm worrying over as he seems to be coughing more than usual but he does have allergies so I might just be worrying for the sake of it . We will see in a couple if weeks when he has a scan 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Youngest is doing fine seems to tire out easily and fall asleep early for a 19 year old but doing ok . Oldest one I'm worrying over as he seems to be coughing more than usual but he does have allergies so I might just be worrying for the sake of it . We will see in a couple if weeks when he has a scan
> Sonja


I really hope the scan results will be good. There is no way you can help worrying, and it would be really good if your worries were unfounded. {{Hugs}}


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, thanks for the link to this new KAP. I loved the updates and the pictures. Sam, you are fantastic for caring for the new little animals. 
Did my lawn last evening, and Judy, feeling a bit better, came and did the weed eating and we trimmed back the rose bushes..they'd gotten out of hand. Now need to dead head, but the 36 more flies have to be done first I do have 12 egg sucking leeches and 4 of the woolly buggers tied..have to do some Fred the Red nymphs and a bunch of streamers and egg patterns for Alaska salmon. It is amazing to me how many ways a simple hook can be dressed for fishing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to wrap you both up in warm healing goodness. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Just marking my spot.Sorry I haven't been around too much. DH surgery went well, but he had a rough recovery. Is just now starting to feel like himself. I went to our heart institute today and had 3 tests done. Trying to determine why I am hypertensive. Was there 4 hours.
> 
> Sam love some of those recipes. Want to especially make the lasagna ones in muffin tins. Thanks again ladies for the updates. Don't know how I would keep up otherwise. Know is alot of work for you, but is so appreciated us all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really is good pearl - try just a little piece. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Glad DH surgery went well. Don't think I will try pb and cream cheese together.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you are back! I hope your trips were pleasant.Sorry to hear of the grandsons having chicken pox; so like here it it then grandma to the rescue. I look at loss of time management as a twisted blessing; I can never say I have nothing to do! LOL


Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nor have we heard from Shirley.


Lurker 2 said:


> Neither have we heard from TNS for a very long time. I know in her case it is largely life issues.
> Glad it was nothing serious, Chris! Good that you have joined us again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your last sentence tells the tale nittergma - they get out of it what they and their parents put into it. --- sam



nittergma said:


> My 2 cents. Homeschooling opportunities have come a long way in the last several years. There are many different curricula and chances to socialize. My grandchildren are being homeschooled and I'm amazed at their progress. I think they'll do just fine in higher education if they choose it. Also I've read some impressive statistics on the test scores of homeschooled kids and their readiness for the job market. They get out of it what they and their parents put into it, which quite often is a lot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you joy - I titled it right - I just put the wrong date in somewhere - it is not may - I didn't sleep that long. lol honestly - sometimes I think I need a keeper. did no one else catch the fact that I dated this wrong - again. sorry - hope everyone is able to find us. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary looks after all the pets regardless of whom they belong to - except for Hickory. everyone want to claim the pets as theirs as long as they don't need to take care of them. lol isn't that always the way? --- sam



darowil said:


> Next door sounds busy with allthe extra pets to care for. Do they look after them themselves or does it fall to Heidi to looks after them?
> Some lovely recipes there as well thanks Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe trip home joy - it is always good to sleep in your own bed. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. We are taking my family to brunch, hopefully Poogans Porch, but you can't make reservations on weekends. Then we'll head to airport. Arrive LAX 9p.m. tonight.
> Wonderful trip. I know I was brassy to make it this soon after illness. And several times I almost crashed physically. Important part, I didn't, I bucked up, soldiered through. And as DH said, when I get home I can sleep for a week.
> Betty insists when I come again I have to bring her so I'm pretty sure she enjoyed trip too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

red arrows? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just been watching the queens birthday celebrations and I can tell you now little George is going to be all over the papers tomorrow
> They were all on the balcony and he smiled and waved constantly to the crowds . But what was funny was the look on his face as he spotted the red arrows and how he kept looking for them when they had gone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for improved strength - just remember - you need to take care of yourself also - sending you gentle soothing energy. ---- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Pretty much the same. I stayed a bit longer today then came home about 3.30 to stay. It was the first day I have done that, usually I stay till about 1 then go back about 4.30 till around 6pm. I have rung and they said that they helped her with her dinner and she is snuggled and settled in bed.
> She has been having problems swallowing tablets the last few days so they are crushing them. I dont know why there is a problem though. She still is slightly confused occasionally ( I am a bit worried by that) but still painfree and still sleeps quite a lot. I did manage to get her to do some leg raises etc... she is stronger than she was so that is good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> red arrows? --- sam


The Royal airforces top display team. Nine red planes doing amazing stuff. Try googling them. Evening Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> At least you will know it fits and that she will wear it . I love the colour and will look forward to seeing it finished . I would think that you will look forward to it finished too
> I finished the dress I was making and I have now spent over a day trying to find a pattern for a pair of little shoes to go with it . I was positive I had bookmarked one from kp but I can't find it anywhere . Think I will give up
> Sonja
> Edit just as I give up I remembered were I stored them why couldn't I have done that a few hours ago


Very pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> red arrows? --- sam


The Royal Air force aerobatic team. They did a fly past with red, white and blue coloured smoke coming out at the back.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Because of the low cloud there wrre only 2 fly oasts for the Queen. But in the afternoon the sky cleared and we saw all the other planes fly over our house on their way back to base. We saw a hurricane, a group of 5 wartime planes and several others


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - but I have to ask - vacuuming the gazebo? and what is sea bream? LM is quite a cutie - she will break a few hearts I'm thinking. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon I have managed to get hold of my laptop while Mr P is vacuuming the gazebo - don't ask!
> 
> We had a lovely time at LMs school yesterday, she sang beautifully and we had a lovely afternoon tea at the school. Later went went to a very old coaching in (16th century) for a family meal, it was delicious, I had sea bream. Everyone had a good time and I was quite tired by the time we got home.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful job Sonja - love the color - that is going to be one lucky little girl. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> At least you will know it fits and that she will wear it . I love the colour and will look forward to seeing it finished . I would think that you will look forward to it finished too
> I finished the dress I was making and I have now spent over a day trying to find a pattern for a pair of little shoes to go with it . I was positive I had bookmarked one from kp but I can't find it anywhere . Think I will give up
> Sonja
> Edit just as I give up I remembered were I stored them why couldn't I have done that a few hours ago


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news about the lack of migraines - it's good to stay inside when it is so cold. ---- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to another week: Another dental update, pain is almost gone, that is no migranes. Doctor has asked me to put in my OLD dentures just to eat or be in public, reason is I just don't have enough money for the new dentures. I must pay in full BEFORE the dentures are made, consequently must save up more to get to that point. I knew this in the beginning, just needed to get rid of the migranes etc. Haven't felt quite human for some time with all this mouth bit etc. For now it is on hold...
> 
> Thanks for the beginning of another great week. Some recipes to try etc. Also hope I can pick up my needles and work a little. House-wise, well that's another story, terribly far behind. As June mentioned, it is terribly hot and humid. Must take my puppy outside around 8 - 9 AM, then again around 3 PM which is the hottest part of the day, and again around 9 PM. That's the only times I'm outside, just too hot.
> 
> Best to each of you, hope you have a wonderful day..VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think it would look great gwen - I would be getting rid of the poison ivy also. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm considering killing off my continental jasmine that covers a small wooden fence because it has become so invaded by poison ivy and I could replace it with these. Would be quite colorful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you kathleendoris - life does indeed get in the way a great deal of the time - always good to see you. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy wrapping up both boys in warm healing energy. hope it is just allergies. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Youngest is doing fine seems to tire out easily and fall asleep early for a 19 year old but doing ok . Oldest one I'm worrying over as he seems to be coughing more than usual but he does have allergies so I might just be worrying for the sake of it . We will see in a couple if weeks when he has a scan
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - we definitely need pictures of these flies - captioned of course so we know what they are. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Julie, thanks for the link to this new KAP. I loved the updates and the pictures. Sam, you are fantastic for caring for the new little animals.
> Did my lawn last evening, and Judy, feeling a bit better, came and did the weed eating and we trimmed back the rose bushes..they'd gotten out of hand. Now need to dead head, but the 36 more flies have to be done first I do have 12 egg sucking leeches and 4 of the woolly buggers tied..have to do some Fred the Red nymphs and a bunch of streamers and egg patterns for Alaska salmon. It is amazing to me how many ways a simple hook can be dressed for fishing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Josephine - we have the "blue angels" - a team of air force planes that also do amazing things. I always wanted to ride along when they were doing their show. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> The Royal airforces top display team. Nine red planes doing amazing stuff. Try googling them. Evening Sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh - but I have to ask - vacuuming the gazebo? and what is sea bream? LM is quite a cutie - she will break a few hearts I'm thinking. --- sam


I said don't ask, but I think he was hoovering up the leaves that had blown in during winter. Sea bream is a fish we get here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right now - 6:10PM my thermometer shows 100° with almost 60% humidity. I have the a/c going. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am duly chastised - won't ask again. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I said don't ask, but I think he was hoovering up the leaves that had blown in during winter. Sea bream is a fish we get here.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all - well, we sold 45 of the 50 loaves of bread that we had. One of the ladies took the others back to church to put in the refrigerator. We will see if anyone wants to buy them tomorrow after services. If not they willbe frozen for the next bake sale in the fall. 

I bought 2 chicken halves to bring home for dinner - I need to go throw them in the oven to warm up and find something to go with them. Won't be anything fancy - I left home at 7:30 a.m. to help set up and got home about 3:30 after helping take things down. Came in, got a glass of water, sat in my chair and fell asleep! 

Guess I'd better go before I fall asleep again.Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Youngest is doing fine seems to tire out easily and fall asleep early for a 19 year old but doing ok . Oldest one I'm worrying over as he seems to be coughing more than usual but he does have allergies so I might just be worrying for the sake of it . We will see in a couple if weeks when he has a scan
> Sonja


Is the oldest son the one who recently married?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all - well, we sold 45 of the 50 loaves of bread that we had. One of the ladies took the others back to church to put in the refrigerator. We will see if anyone wants to buy them tomorrow after services. If not they willbe frozen for the next bake sale in the fall.
> 
> I bought 2 chicken halves to bring home for dinner - I need to go throw them in the oven to warm up and find something to go with them. Won't be anything fancy - I left home at 7:30 a.m. to help set up and got home about 3:30 after helping take things down. Came in, got a glass of water, sat in my chair and fell asleep!
> 
> Guess I'd better go before I fall asleep again.Love and hugs, Paula


At least all that baking paid off. Matthew would have loved some of that bread as he is my bread eater. He loves this cheese bread that I get when vacationing in Wisconsin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you Liz 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> right now - 6:10PM my thermometer shows 100° with almost 60% humidity. I have the a/c going. lol --- sam


Too hot for my liking. It isn't quite so hot here which I am thankful for.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful job Sonja - love the color - that is going to be one lucky little girl. --- sam


Thank you Sam . I see others explained about the red arrows 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Is the oldest son the one who recently married?


Yes nearly 3 weeks now 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am duly chastised - won't ask again. --- sam


That's ok, l was just surprised to see him hoovering in the garden. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> right now - 6:10PM my thermometer shows 100° with almost 60% humidity. I have the a/c going. lol --- sam


Could do witn that here, it's dropped from mid 70s yesyerday to low 60s today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Could do witn that heat here, it's dropped from mid 70s yesyerday to low 60s today.


My boys and I like those temperatures.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed now. Night night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


Hadn't even noticed that Sam had put May!
Welcome back. It is because my time management skills are so poor that I spend so much time here! I should do other things. Mind you you do seem to have been doing a bit. Away is hard as is a few weeks with sick grand kids. Good to know nothing major though I'm sure two sick kids seemed big enough at the time. I assume they recovered OK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now. Night night


And I've just woken up. Sleep well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I almost forgot - guess what we are doing today? Bentley is two years old today. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I almost forgot - guess what we are doing today? Bentley is two years old today. --- sam


Happy birthday, Bentley! My GD (Miss S) turned two yesterday!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nor have we heard from Shirley.


Shirley has been posting somewhat regularly on a few threads on the KP in recent weeks.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Youngest is doing fine seems to tire out easily and fall asleep early for a 19 year old but doing ok . Oldest one I'm worrying over as he seems to be coughing more than usual but he does have allergies so I might just be worrying for the sake of it . We will see in a couple if weeks when he has a scan
> Sonja


I always keep your boys and DH in my prayers and you,too. I pray the scan will have some good results.
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news about the lack of migraines - it's good to stay inside when it is so cold. ---- sam


Sam, I don't think Sharon meant it was cold. It's been miserably hot and humid for the last week!!! You'd love it....cold weather here is just a faint memory!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I almost forgot - guess what we are doing today? Bentley is two years old today. --- sam


And a very happy birthday to Bentley. Those 2 years really went by quickly, didn't they!???
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> I almost forgot - guess what we are doing today? Bentley is two years old today. --- sam


Getting another pet? :XD: :XD: :XD: Happy birthday Bentley!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I almost forgot - guess what we are doing today? Bentley is two years old today. --- sam


Happy birthday Bentley 🎂🎂🍰


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well -- happy birthday miss s! --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Bentley! My GD (Miss S) turned two yesterday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really did mean hot. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Sam, I don't think Sharon meant it was cold. It's been miserably hot and humid for the last week!!! You'd love it....cold weather here is just a faint memory!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way too fast. --- sam



jknappva said:


> And a very happy birthday to Bentley. Those 2 years really went by quickly, didn't they!???
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh mary - I hope not. lol --- sam



pacer said:


> Getting another pet? :XD: :XD: :XD: Happy birthday Bentley!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having a nice summer storm - thunder and lightening - and lots of water coming down. wish I could send some to you pat. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just read the news about Mel. So sorry to hear how poorly she is doing and now a possible diagnosis of MS. Pray it is wrong.

Didn't go to Ohio. Sis wants to try some tough love with mom and I think it might be working. Mom finally said that she thinks she is her own worst road block. Shows she is thinking about her attitude. Hope she can. It would be nice if she had some quality days ahead and not just sitting and waiting to die like she has been. It is good that I got to stay here and get a little more rest. Will go down a week from now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bentley. How the years roll on. Such a precious little guy!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bentley.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy time sure has flown by! Happy Birthday to Bentley!


thewren said:


> I almost forgot - guess what we are doing today? Bentley is two years old today. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear that. At least we know she is still active.


jheiens said:


> Shirley has been posting somewhat regularly on a few threads on the KP in recent weeks.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good for your sister! I do hope it works positively for your mom. And so good that you will get more rest. I do worry about you with all this going on. How is DH?


Cashmeregma said:


> Just read the news about Mel. So sorry to hear how poorly she is doing and now a possible diagnosis of MS. Pray it is wrong.
> 
> Didn't go to Ohio. Sis wants to try some tough love with mom and I think it might be working. Mom finally said that she thinks she is her own worst road block. Shows she is thinking about her attitude. Hope she can. It would be nice if she had some quality days ahead and not just sitting and waiting to die like she has been. It is good that I got to stay here and get a little more rest. Will go down a week from now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good for your sister! I do hope it works positively for your mom. And so good that you will get more rest. I do worry about you with all this going on. How is DH?


DH is so busy that he is great. He thrives on being busy. LOL Come the 23rd he is all mine though. :wink:

How is your DH and how are you? Saw he had cataract surgery and you had a fall. Yikes. Hope you didn't hurt your hip. How wonderful that your beautiful step-daughter is engaged. A happy time for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nor have we heard from Shirley.


Shirley is enjoying other aspects of the KP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> red arrows? --- sam


Probably already answered, but they are an RAF Aerobatic Team


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy time sure has flown by! Happy Birthday to Bentley!


ditto


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> oh mary - I hope not. lol --- sam


Would anyone even notice since the family has a zoo going already. Do they still have the lizard or bearded dragon-I can't remember exactly which one they had?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all! The final count on all the bread I've baked this week is 28 loaves! Several different kinds, mostly made from scratch, although Bob brought home a few boxed mixes which we made up. I don't want to make bread for a very long time!
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have undone back to the lace body on the Shrug- it was just going to have been too small- Bronwen and I have worked out now what the dimensions need to be and I am working towards the second cuff again. Better to find this out now, than after I have bought the postage!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> At least you will know it fits and that she will wear it . I love the colour and will look forward to seeing it finished . I would think that you will look forward to it finished too
> I finished the dress I was making and I have now spent over a day trying to find a pattern for a pair of little shoes to go with it . I was positive I had bookmarked one from kp but I can't find it anywhere . Think I will give up
> Sonja
> Edit just as I give up I remembered were I stored them why couldn't I have done that a few hours ago


Oh gosh, this is b-e-a-u-t-f-u-l... Can I express this better....
Truly, gorgeous and love, love the color.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


Oh don't ever feel bad at not keeping up. Well I will talk for myself, as there are times when I also can't keep up, seems that you and I aren't the only ones missing a week or 2 here and there.

I buzz in when I have the time, as for myself I truly miss not being able to be up to date. Have managed to do so with last weeks, will see how far I can keep up this week...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


So sorry you are feeling lousy. I know it just takes time to get over something like this but hope it will be as short as possible. Terrible to get something like this when there is a new baby you want to be around. Healing wishes coming your way!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


So sorry to hear this. She is in my prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


Oh poor Shirley! Sending her lots of healing wishes.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


Hugs from me, hope you are felling better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Bentley! My GD (Miss S) turned two yesterday!


Happy Birthday to your DGD Sorlenna.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh poor Shirley! Sending her lots of healing wishes.


Yes, and Ill tell her to send you some too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


Oh goodness, lets hope things turn around for Designer1234, as I was so happy that they moved out to BC, her photo's of the apartment and complex were so lovely. Healing hugs being sent her way too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Had sad news this afternoon. Wont vent now, maybe later! Not concerning myself or daughter, I will say that much. 
Had a little cry for everyone with Cancer, just wish they would find a cure for so many people Worldwide.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all - well, we sold 45 of the 50 loaves of bread that we had. One of the ladies took the others back to church to put in the refrigerator. We will see if anyone wants to buy them tomorrow after services. If not they willbe frozen for the next bake sale in the fall.
> 
> I bought 2 chicken halves to bring home for dinner - I need to go throw them in the oven to warm up and find something to go with them. Won't be anything fancy - I left home at 7:30 a.m. to help set up and got home about 3:30 after helping take things down. Came in, got a glass of water, sat in my chair and fell asleep!
> 
> Guess I'd better go before I fall asleep again.Love and hugs, Paula


No wonder you were tired.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Had sad news this afternoon. Wont vent now, maybe later! Not concerning myself or daughter, I will say that much.
> Had a little cry for everyone with Cancer, just wish they would find a cure for so many people Worldwide.


So sorry to hear this. My sis just buried her dear friend who died of a brain tumor way too young. Strange thing is her husband died of a brain tumor too when he was in his early 40's. So sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> your last sentence tells the tale nittergma - they get out of it what they and their parents put into it. --- sam


My sister's home-schooled children tested above the high school children. They did finish by going to high school but all the other grades were home-schooled. They did great in school too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, you must have been so proud of LM singing her solo. Warms one's heart to hear such pure sweet voices.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear that. At least we know she is still active.


Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall. I just wanted to let you know that I am doing okay so far . I have a mess in my mouth and still have to be really careful and watch for a brain bleed.

What is happening with Mel? It sounds far from good.

I am sorry I haven't been on here much. I have been a bit 
wobbly, and not feeling that great and I just haven't posted here that much. I have been in touch with some of you and I consider you all my friends.

Since Christmas I have been in the hospital 3 times - twice with a bad kidney infection, which has taken a long time to start me feeling better. I seem to get over one thing and 
into something else. I am extremely lucky with the fall. It was unbelievable. I will post the details in a few minutes.

Prayers will be much appreciated and helpful. I have just been quite down and have been floating around some of the 
threads, Politics and chit chat, and mainly Pictures, although I have been keeping up to date about a lot of things here. The workshops are in abeyance not sure whether we will have a few this fall - it seems we might.
----
Here is the story of what happened a week ago. Pat is watching me closely and I am trying to get a bit of walking in but I am wobbly to say the least. Aging is not fun.

I mentioned on line that I had an adventure in Ladysmith, last Friday but never 
got around to telling you all about it.

I had a major fall - I was carrying two hotdogs toward a bench that Pat was sitting on (we had decided to share a hot dog ) I was not aware that one corner of the concrete base that the bench was built on, was jutting up about 4 or 5 inches. The ground under it had washed away last winter I guess.

Anyway I didn't see it and tripped - the hotdogs went flying and I went straight into the cement, face first with a bang. Pat said it sounded like a shot. I lost consciousness for a minute or two and then I rolled off the cement onto the grass. Blood all over - I wear dentures and the top denture was split lengthwise in two- two teeth were gone in the front of the plate and that part went through my upper lip and the roof of my mouth was sliced by the sharp edge. Blood everywhere and I was really wobbly. The other part of the denture started sliding down my throat but I was awake enough to stop it from choking although the inside of my mouth was like raw meat.

What a mess.

Anyway I ended up in the small hospital there and the doctor after checking me out said that I was extremely lucky and I 'had dodged a big bullet" as rarely would a fall as hard and sudden as that cause no major problems,

He warned me to take it extremely easy for 2 weeks as he was concerned about a 'brain bleed' from the whiplash. It is now a week and I seem to be okay except my mouth was all sliced up and the lip was 3 times the size. Anyway I am taking it easy. I will be glad however when this week is over as I have a mild headache and have had it looked at again. -Dr. was concerned and I have to see him again on Monday. It is likely okay. So good thoughts would really be appreciated. - I am okay, wobbly and my face is really sore (mostly inside my mouth) so eating is a problem. I am living on soup and pudding. It is still a bit of a blur but it seems I got through it. Will know for sure next Friday. Interesting experience as I have had dentures since I was 21 and no one EVER sees me without my top plate (until now). I am past the point now of even minding it . Can't get my knickers in a knot , as I am really really lucky.

Prayers would be much appreciated. Best to Sam and if any of you are having problems You are all in my Prayers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall. I just wanted to let you know that I am doing okay so far . I have a mess in my mouth and still have to be really careful and watch for a brain bleed.
> 
> Prayers will be much appreciated and helpful. I have just been quite down and have been floating around some of the
> threads, Politics and chit chat, and mainly Pictures, although I have been keeping up to date about a lot of things here. The workshops are in abeyance not sure whether we will have a few this fall - it seems we might.
> ...


Prayers for quick healing and blessings as you deal with that sore mouth. That can be most miserable. Thank you for the update. Be sure to let the doctor know if you suddenly find that you have difficulty seeing, are extremely dizzy or faint or have a sudden, terrible headache..warning signs of impending trouble.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, back from a 3 day wet, cold, muddy, dusty trip to the Sunshine Coast Show as support for my niece, the 15yo that has the health issues. DN, while not winning, did well. In the Junior Parader, she missed a ribbon just, all the kids in her age group were at the same level. It was cold enough that, on the second day, I sat in my little camp and made a set of fingerless gloves. Made them a little lose so that I could slip them onto my wrists when I needed to wash my hands.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Will be popping in now and then over the next few weeks as time permits while moving seniors to new unit and setting up my unit.

Hope everyone is doing well, and those with health issues are getting all the answers and help they need. Know that even when I cannot get on here often, I do keep you all in mind.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bentley and Little Ms S.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Shirley so very sorry to hear of your accident. Prayers and blessings sent your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Railyn sorry your hopes for a new home have been put on hold for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


Summer flu's are the pits!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


Thanks for letting us know, Daralene.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rather than quoting Shirley's lengthy post about her accident, just to say how sorry I am to hear about the fall. It goes without saying that one wishes her all the very best as she recovers. Soup and pudding can get very boring, but when needs must one must do it. Hopefully she, or Daralene, or someone can keep us in the loop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On a lighter note, this came from mjs a few days ago:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Dy3h6--fMBA&feature=youtu.be

I think people will enjoy it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall.
> 
> Dear Shirley,
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


Sorry you've been feeling poorly. I hope you're better soon. Not fair to have to miss a visit with the new baby.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


Poor Shirley, I've been meaning to PM her as the last message I ad from her she was waiting for some more tests & wasn't feeling great. Not good that she added a fall to her other problems.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, I'm so sorry to hear f your terrible fall, bad as your injuries sound, you are certainly lucky you didn't do mre damage. I hope yu heal well with no more complications, take care.

Happy birthday to Bentley & Sorleenas GD, they sure grow fast.

Machriste, hope you have fun at the theatre.

KathleenDoris, good to see you back with us. I hope your 2 vacations were good & I'm glad your GKs are done with the chickenpox, such a miserable disease. MY youngest had them at 17, what a mess, even in his mouth. I hope your GKs weren't too severe, it seems the older you are when you get them the more miserable it is.

We have had a cool day, 10C/50F & down to 6/42 tonight. We didn't get much rain today but about 3/4 inch in the last 1 1/2 days. Supposed To remain cool for the next several days.
DH decided at 4:30 ths afternoon to go to Lloydminster as he wanted to pick up a ladder that was on sale so I went along & got groceries, we can't get much for decent produce locally & we went out for pizza.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Had sad news this afternoon. Wont vent now, maybe later! Not concerning myself or daughter, I will say that much.
> Had a little cry for everyone with Cancer, just wish they would find a cure for so many people Worldwide.


Sorry you had bad news, my condolences & hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On a lighter note, this came from mjs a few days ago:-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Dy3h6--fMBA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I think people will enjoy it.


That's lovely. One of my favorites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's lovely. One of my favorites.


I am glad you liked it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just read the news about Mel. So sorry to hear how poorly she is doing and now a possible diagnosis of MS. Pray it is wrong.
> 
> Didn't go to Ohio. Sis wants to try some tough love with mom and I think it might be working. Mom finally said that she thinks she is her own worst road block. Shows she is thinking about her attitude. Hope she can. It would be nice if she had some quality days ahead and not just sitting and waiting to die like she has been. It is good that I got to stay here and get a little more rest. Will go down a week from now.


I hope the tough love works & your mom is doing better soon. Hope you can get some rest since you don't have to travel for a few days.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> I almost forgot - guess what we are doing today? Bentley is two years old today. --- sam


Happy Birthday to Brantley. I hope he and you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I have just noticed your new avatar. Very beautiful! Where is it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kate, I will send you loads of sympathy. I am sorry you feel ill and I hope you get better soon!!{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Many prayers for Shirley.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> On a lighter note, this came from mjs a few days ago:-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Dy3h6--fMBA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I think people will enjoy it.


Thank you. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, thanks for the link to this new KAP. I loved the updates and the pictures. Sam, you are fantastic for caring for the new little animals.
> Did my lawn last evening, and Judy, feeling a bit better, came and did the weed eating and we trimmed back the rose bushes..they'd gotten out of hand. Now need to dead head, but the 36 more flies have to be done first I do have 12 egg sucking leeches and 4 of the woolly buggers tied..have to do some Fred the Red nymphs and a bunch of streamers and egg patterns for Alaska salmon. It is amazing to me how many ways a simple hook can be dressed for fishing.


Love the names for your flies. I've never heard them before!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> thank you joy - I titled it right - I just put the wrong date in somewhere - it is not may - I didn't sleep that long. lol honestly - sometimes I think I need a keeper. did no one else catch the fact that I dated this wrong - again. sorry - hope everyone is able to find us. --- sam


Went right over my head Sam. If you hadn't mentioned it I would never have noticed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I have just noticed your new avatar. Very beautiful! Where is it?


It is from the garden, at my Grandparents' old house 'Corrienessan' in Aberfoyle, looking north to Loch Ard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I enjoyed it very much.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is from the garden, at my Grandparents' old house 'Corrienessan' in Aberfoyle, looking north to Loch Ard.


It is lovely. I have been to Aberfolye and liked it a great deal.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. It's a bit grey today.

Julie, love the avatar, spent quite a few holidays around there.

Shirley, sending you tons of healing vibes and live and hugs.

Also healing vibes to Mel and Kate and everyone else who needs them.

Planning on doing not much today.

Here's a couple of photos taken from the bedroom....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> yeah for improved strength - just remember - you need to take care of yourself also - sending you gentle soothing energy. ---- sam


I promise I am looking after me too. Thanks Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I almost forgot - guess what we are doing today? Bentley is two years old today. --- sam


Wow- already. Happy Birthday to Bentley. He is old enough now to get enjoment out of being the centre of attention even if he doesn't understand why.
And to Miss S as well


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Planning on doing not much today.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos taken from the bedroom....


They are so beautiful. I am glad you are having a day "busy doing nothing"!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just read the news about Mel. So sorry to hear how poorly she is doing and now a possible diagnosis of MS. Pray it is wrong.
> 
> Didn't go to Ohio. Sis wants to try some tough love with mom and I think it might be working. Mom finally said that she thinks she is her own worst road block. Shows she is thinking about her attitude. Hope she can. It would be nice if she had some quality days ahead and not just sitting and waiting to die like she has been. It is good that I got to stay here and get a little more rest. Will go down a week from now.


It will certainly be better for you to have another week at home- especially if you can get yourself to relax for some of the time. And sometimes tough love is the only thing that works- and maybe she is ready to at least try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


Do hope you feel better soon. You sure don't give it to Caitlyn but what a shame to miss seeing her. While your granis right it doesn't really help much does it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


Thanks for letting us know- doesn't sound good. Praying that she recovers well and quickly. As I'm sure goes for everyone here send her my love and best wishes.
Bonnie just you behave- our Canadian friends are not doing well please don't follow suit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall. I just wanted to let you know that I am doing okay so far . I have a mess in my mouth and still have to be really careful and watch for a brain bleed.
> 
> What is happening with Mel? It sounds far from good.
> 
> ...


Sure does sound like it could have been a lot worse. Thankful that it wasn't and praying that you have no delayed effects.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Will be popping in now and then over the next few weeks as time permits while moving seniors to new unit and setting up my unit.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, and those with health issues are getting all the answers and help they need. Know that even when I cannot get on here often, I do keep you all in mind.


Bet its nice to be back in a nice warm house again. Glad your niece did well even if she has no ribbon to show for it. Is she happy with how she performed?
Does this mean your sister is back or soon will be so don't need to worry about your nieces now? Having your own place will be really good for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I almost forgot - guess what we are doing today? Bentley is two years old today. --- sam


Oh Wow, two already!! Happy Birthday


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


Aaaw! It does sound like you should see the doctor. Get better soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


Oh dear, not good. I hope she recovers well. I imagine she will have some decent bruising. Very lucky that she didnt break any bones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary looks after all the pets regardless of whom they belong to - except for Hickory. everyone want to claim the pets as theirs as long as they don't need to take care of them. lol isn't that always the way? --- sam


Sounds fairly typical. Gary is good to look after them. The girls knew I wouldn't unless there was a good reason for them not doing it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've been feeling poorly. I hope you're better soon. Not fair to have to miss a visit with the new baby.


So sorry you are not feeling well Kate hope it goes soon .not been feeling to good myself . I have a headache that seems to start in my forehead and go right down into my neck and I feel sick . Hate feeling sick . Finally gave in and took something for the pain / ache . You will have to make do with just looking at pictures of your granddaughter till you are back to feeling a 100% 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Will be popping in now and then over the next few weeks as time permits while moving seniors to new unit and setting up my unit.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, and those with health issues are getting all the answers and help they need. Know that even when I cannot get on here often, I do keep you all in mind.


I gather you are going to have a place of your own? Good luck with organising and moving everyone (again). Lets hope seniors settle well in their new place and you will settle and enjoy having your very own space.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's ok, l was just surprised to see him hoovering in the garden. :roll:


Well after living with you for 47 years you couldn't expect him to be too sensible could you? But it does sound tahter unusaul indeed. :-D


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the tough love works & your mom is doing better soon. Hope you can get some rest since you don't have to travel for a few days.


I too hope the tough love works Daralene On the more positive side you will be able to get a bit more rest and spend a bit more time with your husband and hopefully the weather will be a lot nicer for traveling next week 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kiwifrau...So sorry to hear that you have heard more bad news of cancer. Take care and know that we are here for you.

Kate...So sorry to hear that you are not well. Could it be something that you picked up on the trip? Take care and drink those fluids.

Shirley...So sorry to hear that you are not well and the fall was not a desired addition to your year. I certainly do miss you. I will continue to pray for you.

Julie...Your avatar is lovely and thanks for sharing that beautiful video with us. How is the shrug coming along?

Busyworkerbee...Matthew says you can't be a winner if you don't enter the competition. Not everyone will be a winner, but you must try to have the chance. He was so happy for the winners of the art contest and I hope your niece is happy for the winners of her competition as well. I hope she is feeling better.

Not much time to sit around today. My day is full already and I have to figure out some time for some chores.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's a bit grey today.
> 
> Julie, love the avatar, spent quite a few holidays around there.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures Josephine .have you had rain like us , a nice summer rain mainly over night but a bit more today . At least everywhere is getting watered grass to the side certainly needs it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh gosh, this is b-e-a-u-t-f-u-l... Can I express this better....
> Truly, gorgeous and love, love the color.


Thank you very much 
And I'm so sorry you have had some sad news

Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the new avatar. Is this place near you?


Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Kate so sorry you are under the weather. Do you think you might have pick up this bug on your recent travels? I do hope it clears up quickly. 


KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! This is terrible news. Will be praying for her quick recovery and am thankful this wasn't worse. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Spent last evening and today with my two daughters who were just the best at helping me get a very good start on paring, down, sorting, and packing up loads for charities. There's more to do, but the start is very motivating. Tomorrow we five )two daughters, SIL and DGS and I)are all going to see The Children's Theatre performance of Peter Pan. This repertory theatre company in Minneapolis does excellent productions. This was part of my Mother's Day gift--a nice reward to our recent work!!!


Glad you are getting help with sorting everything out . Isn't it surprising how many things we think we need but never use . I'm forever getting rid of things but my husband puts things up in the attic I'm surprised the ceiling doesn't come down 
Hope you have a nice time at the theatre sounds like you all deserve a reward after being so busy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Will be popping in now and then over the next few weeks as time permits while moving seniors to new unit and setting up my unit.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, and those with health issues are getting all the answers and help they need. Know that even when I cannot get on here often, I do keep you all in mind.


I'm glad your neice did so well Heather and hopefully enjoyed herself 
Are you looking forward to having your own unit 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful and peaceful


Lurker 2 said:


> On a lighter note, this came from mjs a few days ago:-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Dy3h6--fMBA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I think people will enjoy it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja hope you feel better soon. Sending you healing hugs and prayers.


Swedenme said:


> So sorry you are not feeling well Kate hope it goes soon .not been feeling to good myself . I have a headache that seems to start in my forehead and go right down into my neck and I feel sick . Hate feeling sick . Finally gave in and took something for the pain / ache . You will have to make do with just looking at pictures of your granddaughter till you are back to feeling a 100%
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I really did mean hot. --- sam


After I answered, I wondered if you were pulling a fast one on us!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just read the news about Mel. So sorry to hear how poorly she is doing and now a possible diagnosis of MS. Pray it is wrong.
> 
> Didn't go to Ohio. Sis wants to try some tough love with mom and I think it might be working. Mom finally said that she thinks she is her own worst road block. Shows she is thinking about her attitude. Hope she can. It would be nice if she had some quality days ahead and not just sitting and waiting to die like she has been. It is good that I got to stay here and get a little more rest. Will go down a week from now.


Sometimes tough love is needed, unfortunately. And it's not easy if it's your mom, I'm sure. I am glad you can be at home with your DH and rest yourself. You've been pushing way too hard. You have to take care of yourself,too, dear friend.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja hope you feel better soon. Sending you healing hugs and prayers.


Thanks Gwen . I've took some tablets and now I'm going to see if I can drink a coffee haven't felt like one or food for a while so really should try something while the tablets are doing there job 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to have some breakfast. Stay safe and have fun everyone. TTYL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


Everybody needs to moan once in a while. And you do it so seldom. That baby will still be there when you're well. Hope you can see the dr and start feeling better.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Had sad news this afternoon. Wont vent now, maybe later! Not concerning myself or daughter, I will say that much.
> Had a little cry for everyone with Cancer, just wish they would find a cure for so many people Worldwide.


My sympathy as it must have been a dear one that you had sad news of. 
Cancer is such a horrible disease...it knows no age. You'd think with all the miracles medicine has come up with, they would find a cure for it!
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this. My sis just buried her dear friend who died of a brain tumor way too young. Strange thing is her husband died of a brain tumor too when he was in his early 40's. So sad.


It's amazing that sometimes close family members have the same cancer. I had an uncle who died of pancreatic cancer and less than 5 years later, my aunt, his wife, died of the same thing. And their daughter died less than 5 years after her mother of multiple myeloma!!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, Shirley - I'm so sorry that you are hurting. Many prayers winging your way from Bob and me. Hugs, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall. I just wanted to let you know that I am doing okay so far . I have a mess in my mouth and still have to be really careful and watch for a brain bleed.
> 
> What is happening with Mel? It sounds far from good.
> 
> ...


Oh, my dear Shirley. I am so sorry to hear about your fall. It seems very negligent of the restaurant/business not to be sure it was safe walking where you fell. That is a very large gap in the concrete. I always keep you and Pat in my prayers daily and now I will say extra ones. I'm glad it wasn't worse but sorry that it's as bad as it is.
I pray that the dr's visits will find nothing wrong. 
Please take care of yourself and know you're always in my heart and prayers.
Hugs, sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Will be popping in now and then over the next few weeks as time permits while moving seniors to new unit and setting up my unit.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, and those with health issues are getting all the answers and help they need. Know that even when I cannot get on here often, I do keep you all in mind.


Hoping things work out for you in the move. Have you decided where you're setting up housekeeping for yourself?
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


I missed hearing about Shirley. When did this happen? I sure hope she gets over it quickly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's a bit grey today.
> 
> Julie, love the avatar, spent quite a few holidays around there.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


Sure sounds like you've got the flu. You're entitled to moan. We all need a little sympathy sometime. Hope you'll be over this soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Belated Happy Birthday to Bentley and Miss S


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sympathy as it must have been a dear one that you had sad news of.
> Cancer is such a horrible disease...it knows no age. You'd think with all the miracles medicine has come up with, they would find a cure for it!
> Hugs, dear friend,
> Junek


We had a wonderful talk by a senior oncologist in May and she said a lot of women who had cancer wrre very low in Vitamin D and encouraged women to take it as a suppliment, I have now started taking it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Belated Happy Birthday to Bentley and Miss S


And from me too xxx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme/Sonja, Hope you are soon feeling better. I know you have so much going on in your life that it is not surprising you are having headaches, but it sure doesn't help. Thinking of you and sending healing wishes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall. I just wanted to let you know that I am doing okay so far . I have a mess in my mouth and still have to be really careful and watch for a brain bleed.
> 
> What is happening with Mel? It sounds far from good.
> 
> ...


Shirley, how awful for you. Prayers heading your way for a quick recovery. I hope the doctor gives you a good report tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's a bit grey today.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos taken from the bedroom....


Simply beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Sometimes tough love is needed, unfortunately. And it's not easy if it's your mom, I'm sure. I am glad you can be at home with your DH and rest yourself. You've been pushing way too hard. You have to take care of yourself,too, dear friend.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks June. It sure isn't easy to do tough love. There was a link on depression in an article I was reading and the doctor is fantastic. He said it isn't always caused by mood but can be caused by many things: diseases like parkinson's, alzheimer's, dementia; occurences in the brain such as serious injuries, pressure on the brain, strokes, transient ischemic attacks, body chemistry, life circumstances, etc. So very interesting. Not always a matter of pulling one's boot straps up. Helps me to understand more. If tough love helps break her out of this and strive for quality days then it will be wonderful, but I sure wish she could see this doctor. He starts assessing a patient from before he even sees them, such as are they able to get there on time, does someone have to drive them because they can't find their way to places and get lost, how do their eyes look, what is their posture, how do they walk, talk, smile. Are there tremors. For those dealing with someone who has depression, here is the link on You Tube. 



Even if you don't have anyone with depression, this is so interesting. Just don't watch it and then think you have one of the mentioned illnesses. :wink: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's amazing that sometimes close family members have the same cancer. I had an uncle who died of pancreatic cancer and less than 5 years later, my aunt, his wife, died of the same thing. And their daughter died less than 5 years after her mother of multiple myeloma!!
> Junek


Oh no June. I hope this won't happen in their family. We had friends here in NY who both died of brain tumors too and they died about 5 yrs. apart and sadly, still had teenagers. The other family I mentioned that both parents died in Ohio had a young daughter who was a teenager when her mom got it and had a new baby when her mom died. This is one reason we filter our water and won't eat GMO and spend the money on organic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee wrote:
Will be popping in now and then over the next few weeks as time permits while moving seniors to new unit and setting up my unit.

Hope everyone is doing well, and those with health issues are getting all the answers and help they need. Know that even when I cannot get on here often, I do keep you all in mind.
_____________________________________

Sorry you are having to move again. How exhausting, but I hope it will be a very positive move. I'm thinking seniors means your parents. May this bring some peace in your life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I missed hearing about Shirley. When did this happen? I sure hope she gets over it quickly.


Not sure when, but I see she posted, so perhaps in her post. Fairly recently.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> At least you will know it fits and that she will wear it . I love the colour and will look forward to seeing it finished . I would think that you will look forward to it finished too
> I finished the dress I was making and I have now spent over a day trying to find a pattern for a pair of little shoes to go with it . I was positive I had bookmarked one from kp but I can't find it anywhere . Think I will give up
> Sonja
> Edit just as I give up I remembered were I stored them why couldn't I have done that a few hours ago


Very pretty!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
I hope the tough love works & your mom is doing better soon. Hope you can get some rest since you don't have to travel for a few days.



Swedenme said:


> I too hope the tough love works Daralene On the more positive side you will be able to get a bit more rest and spend a bit more time with your husband and hopefully the weather will be a lot nicer for traveling next week
> Take care
> Sonja


Bonnie and Sonja, thank you. One great thing is that now I can make the trip with Bill and we can drive back together instead of separate cars. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to another week: Another dental update, pain is almost gone, that is no migranes. Doctor has asked me to put in my OLD dentures just to eat or be in public, reason is I just don't have enough money for the new dentures. I must pay in full BEFORE the dentures are made, consequently must save up more to get to that point. I knew this in the beginning, just needed to get rid of the migranes etc. Haven't felt quite human for some time with all this mouth bit etc. For now it is on hold...
> 
> Thanks for the beginning of another great week. Some recipes to try etc. Also hope I can pick up my needles and work a little. House-wise, well that's another story, terribly far behind. As June mentioned, it is terribly hot and humid. Must take my puppy outside around 8 - 9 AM, then again around 3 PM which is the hottest part of the day, and again around 9 PM. That's the only times I'm outside, just too hot.
> 
> Best to each of you, hope you have a wonderful day..VA Sharon


I am glad you are finally almost pain free.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Busyworkerbee...Matthew says you can't be a winner if you don't enter the competition. Not everyone will be a winner, but you must try to have the chance. He was so happy for the winners of the art contest and I hope your niece is happy for the winners of her competition as well. I hope she is feeling better.
> 
> Not much time to sit around today. My day is full already and I have to figure out some time for some chores.


How wonderful of Matthew to say this. I'm sure I hear you in this too. :wink: What a beautiful person he is. How proud you must be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Awwww Haven't gotten to everything but must get off now. Hugs all. Will still be dropping in from time to time. Apologies to all I've missed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme/Sonja, Hope you are soon feeling better. I know you have so much going on in your life that it is not surprising you are having headaches, but it sure doesn't help. Thinking of you and sending healing wishes.


Thanks Daralene I finally gave in and took something . I don't think the weather is helping at the moment as we have a low pressure hanging over us 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Tammi 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a beautiful scene from your window Purplefi. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We had a wonderful talk by a senior oncologist in May and she said a lot of women who had cancer wrre very low in Vitamin D and encouraged women to take it as a suppliment, I have now started taking it.


I stated it yesterday because my levels are low.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We had a wonderful talk by a senior oncologist in May and she said a lot of women who had cancer wrre very low in Vitamin D and encouraged women to take it as a suppliment, I have now started taking it.


I've been taking Vitamin D for several years. My dr found my levels were low when I had my annual blood work done. I've read that most people in the northern hemisphere don't get an adequate amount of sun to make enough Vitamin D so should take a supplement.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks June. It sure isn't easy to do tough love. There was a link on depression in an article I was reading and the doctor is fantastic. He said it isn't always caused by mood but can be caused by many things: diseases like parkinson's, alzheimer's, dementia; occurences in the brain such as serious injuries, pressure on the brain, strokes, transient ischemic attacks, body chemistry, life circumstances, etc. So very interesting. Not always a matter of pulling one's boot straps up. Helps me to understand more. If tough love helps break her out of this and strive for quality days then it will be wonderful, but I sure wish she could see this doctor. He starts assessing a patient from before he even sees them, such as are they able to get there on time, does someone have to drive them because they can't find their way to places and get lost, how do their eyes look, what is their posture, how do they walk, talk, smile. Are there tremors. For those dealing with someone who has depression, here is the link on You Tube.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you don't have anyone with depression, this is so interesting. Just don't watch it and then think you have one of the mentioned illnesses. :wink: :shock:


My daughter takes medicine for depression and has for several years. She's like a different person. I'm so glad her dr. was good enough to realize she needed the medication.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no June. I hope this won't happen in their family. We had friends here in NY who both died of brain tumors too and they died about 5 yrs. apart and sadly, still had teenagers. The other family I mentioned that both parents died in Ohio had a young daughter who was a teenager when her mom got it and had a new baby when her mom died. This is one reason we filter our water and won't eat GMO and spend the money on organic.


I doubt there's a medical reason for members of the same family having the same type of cancer...it may be a fluke but it does make you wonder. After their daughter was diagnosed with cancer, my daughter said, I'd be wondering if there was something in the water or the environment since the daughter had moved back into their house before her mother died. It does make you wonder!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwww Haven't gotten to everything but must get off now. Hugs all. Will still be dropping in from time to time. Apologies to all I've missed.


Sending you lits of love snd hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful scene from your window Purplefi. Thanks for sharing it.


Your welcome. X


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Shirley, I am so sorry to hear about your fall. That can be very frightening at any age, but is even more dangerous as we get on in years. I hope whoever is responsible for the maintenance of the area where you fell will quickly take action to make it safe, before someone else has a similar accident. Meanwhile, perhaps they should be thinking about compensating you for the cost of new dentures etc. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry you are not feeling well Kate hope it goes soon .not been feeling to good myself . I have a headache that seems to start in my forehead and go right down into my neck and I feel sick . Hate feeling sick . Finally gave in and took something for the pain / ache . You will have to make do with just looking at pictures of your granddaughter till you are back to feeling a 100%
> Sonja


I hope you are feeling better soon. Sometimes when I get headaches I end up with a sore neck from trying to keep my head still so it doesn't hurt, do you think that could be the trouble? I sometimes use my warmed bag of wheat on my neck or a Salonpas patch, seems to help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I gather you are going to have a place of your own? Good luck with organising and moving everyone (again). Lets hope seniors settle well in their new place and you will settle and enjoy having your very own space.


 Heather I hope your new place is great for you. You deserve some settled happy time after all the turmoil you have had the last year or so.

Im glad your niece did well in the competition, too bad it was so cold that you couldn't enjoy being outside.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no June. I hope this won't happen in their family. We had friends here in NY who both died of brain tumors too and they died about 5 yrs. apart and sadly, still had teenagers. The other family I mentioned that both parents died in Ohio had a young daughter who was a teenager when her mom got it and had a new baby when her mom died. This is one reason we filter our water and won't eat GMO and spend the money on organic.


There certainly seems to be environmental factors associated with cancer. The parents of one of our neighbours lived about 10 miles north of our & both died of a rare type of stomach cancer within a year of each other.

We have been told that we live in an area with the highest incidence of Cancer in the Province. My DH says he thinks all the oilfield activity (lots of H2S released) plus all the chemicals used in farming are probably causing it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just read the news about Mel. So sorry to hear how poorly she is doing and now a possible diagnosis of MS. Pray it is wrong.
> 
> Didn't go to Ohio. Sis wants to try some tough love with mom and I think it might be working. Mom finally said that she thinks she is her own worst road block. Shows she is thinking about her attitude. Hope she can. It would be nice if she had some quality days ahead and not just sitting and waiting to die like she has been. It is good that I got to stay here and get a little more rest. Will go down a week from now.


Glad you got to spend a bit more time at home and got some more rest. Maybe your sister has the right idea. Tough love is hard but sometimes it's needed. As you say it would be good if your Mom can have some quality time ahead. Lots of love to you and to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is lovely. I have been to Aberfolye and liked it a great deal.


It is a lovely village. And special to me, because it is my birth place. I was born under the skylight that you can see- the lower level was the garage- my parents' flat upstairs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


Hope you're feeling better by now Kate. Could this be some Mediterranean bug you picked up on holiday?? Hope it clears up real quick. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


Oh no, so sorry to hear this. Poor Shirley - sending lots of love and healing hugs her way. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's a bit grey today.
> 
> Julie, love the avatar, spent quite a few holidays around there.
> 
> ...


Of course! Mr P has Scottish connections!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall. I just wanted to let you know that I am doing okay so far . I have a mess in my mouth and still have to be really careful and watch for a brain bleed.
> 
> What is happening with Mel? It sounds far from good.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Shirley. It does sound like you were extremely lucky. Please take care of yourself and rest as much as you can. Lots of healing hugs coming your way. x


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, lovely photos, everything is so green& lush.

Purple, as always your garden looks great.

Pacer, Matthew sure has a good outlook on the competitions


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kiwifrau...So sorry to hear that you have heard more bad news of cancer. Take care and know that we are here for you.
> 
> Kate...So sorry to hear that you are not well. Could it be something that you picked up on the trip? Take care and drink those fluids.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pacer! the Shrug grew by only a few rows yesterday- and this morning I am typing! but it should not be too long and I will have cast off again! 
I am so glad I don't have your hectic schedule, Pacer- a virtue of being retired and solo, one can choose when to nap!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the new avatar. Is this place near you?


No it is 12,000 miles away- but the garden of the Big House belonging to the Chauffeur's Cottage that I was born in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful and peaceful


 :thumbup: I just wished there had been a little more snow on the Alps- but obviously filmed in Summer time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja hope you feel better soon. Sending you healing hugs and prayers.


I too, am sorry you are feeling so poorly, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely photos, everything is so green& lush.
> 
> Purple, as always your garden looks great.
> 
> Pacer, Matthew sure has a good outlook on the competitions


That is because of the Scottish rainfall, that everyone either moans or jokes about!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are feeling better soon. Sometimes when I get headaches I end up with a sore neck from trying to keep my head still so it doesn't hurt, do you think that could be the trouble? I sometimes use my warmed bag of wheat on my neck or a Salonpas patch, seems to help.


I've took something for it and they seem to be doing there job at the moment It doesn't help that I'm trying to cast on using the cable method and the loop keeps slipping of the stupid needle . Must be taking me about three goes for each one 😤
Sonja
Edit and now I've just realised I have done 2 left feet 😱


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've took something for it and they seem to be doing there job at the moment It doesn't help that I'm trying to cast on using the cable method and the loop keeps slipping of the stupid needle . Must be taking me about three goes for each one 😤
> Sonja


Is it a steel needle- I find I really have to be careful if that is what I am having to use!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Those of you in the States may be familiar with this- it appealed to my warped sense of humour! Thanks mjs!

http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/bud_lite.html#.VQ727PQbxwU.mailto


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is because of the Scottish rainfall, that everyone either moans or jokes about!


Julie 
I'm doing ok at the moment . Have some good pain killers because of the knee , and if I take a couple of them they get rid of any pain in the body now if they can just get rid of how I managed to get two left feet I will be quite happy and yes I am using metal needles and I'm almost finished its just a pair of little shoes /booties to go with the dress used the oddments of yarn I had left 
, your pictures of your birthplace look lovely Julie . I like Scotland although I don't go far over the border . Would love to travel some of the islands like the Shetlands or Orkney 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie
> I'm doing ok at the moment . Have some good pain killers because of the knee , and if I take a couple of them they get rid of any pain in the body now if they can just get rid of how I managed to get two left feet I will be quite happy and yes I am using metal needles and I'm almost finished its just a pair of little shoes /booties to go with the dress used the oddments of yarn I had left
> , your pictures of your birthplace look lovely Julie . I like Scotland although I don't go far over the border . Would love to travel some of the islands like the Shetlands or Orkney
> Sonja


I am glad the medication works! Sounds like an unpick to me, because you are probably short on yarn- or two right feet?!!!!! I would love to be able to visit Scotland again- but doubt it will happen! Certainly not on my income!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely village. And special to me, because it is my birth place. I was born under the skylight that you can see- the lower level was the garage- my parents' flat upstairs.


Thanks for the lovely scenery. Scotland holds a special place in my heart even though I've never been there! But I guess it's understandable with a maiden name of McGuriman. Guess it's in my genes!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the lovely scenery. Scotland holds a special place in my heart even though I've never been there! But I guess it's understandable with a maiden name of McGuriman. Guess it's in my genes!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, I loved the beautiful pictures..thanks.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall. I just wanted to let you know that I am doing okay so far . I have a mess in my mouth and still have to be really careful and watch for a brain bleed.
> 
> What is happening with Mel? It sounds far from good.
> 
> ...


Feeling for you and hoping no major issues have developed through this terrible fall. Seems as we age so many what I would consider silly things send us into a fall or whatever.

Hugs and get well wishes on there way. Please take care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard from Carol (cmaliza) and she is having computer problems (won't connect to the internet). She asked that I tell everyone hello and that she sends prayers for us. She will join us when she can. Her computer wiz child is in the middle of finals so it will be a while before the computer can be looked at.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, Matthew sure has a good outlook on the competitions


Just a slightly different perspective on winners and losers from me. This is about an incident a few weeks back at my grandson Ben's school sports day. I have mentioned Ben before, so some of you may remember that he has a range of physical and learning problems, one of which means that he cannot really run more that a few paces without tripping himself up. Sports Day is never going to be an occasion where he will excel!

This year, the children competed in sets of four, so in each race, someone was first, second, third - and nowhere! In his first few races, Ben romped home to fourth place, and got a lot of praise and applause for at least making it to the finishing line. In the last race, two of the children raced off and claimed first and second places, but one little boy (we are dealing with 6-year olds here), deliberately slowed down to Ben's speed and ran alongside him up to the tape, at which point, he slowed down a little more, so Ben crossed the line ahead of him, and took third place.

For me, that child was the real Champion of the day. I still cannot think about it without tears in my eyes. I hope his parents were watching, because they have a son to be proud of!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There is a small community about 5 miles from us that several people have developed cancer. Research was done and there used to be a tanning (as in leather) company there and they think the cancer can be linked to some of the chemical waster years and years ago. Unfortunately this is a very economically deprived community and nobody moves away. Very sad.


jknappva said:


> I doubt there's a medical reason for members of the same family having the same type of cancer...it may be a fluke but it does make you wonder. After their daughter was diagnosed with cancer, my daughter said, I'd be wondering if there was something in the water or the environment since the daughter had moved back into their house before her mother died. It does make you wonder!!
> Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No it is 12,000 miles away- but the garden of the Big House belonging to the Chauffeur's Cottage that I was born in.


I really thought it was somewhere in the tropics! It looks beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely area Julie. 


Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely village. And special to me, because it is my birth place. I was born under the skylight that you can see- the lower level was the garage- my parents' flat upstairs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, I loved the beautiful pictures..thanks.


Thank you, Joyce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ooops a Gwennie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've took something for it and they seem to be doing there job at the moment It doesn't help that I'm trying to cast on using the cable method and the loop keeps slipping of the stupid needle . Must be taking me about three goes for each one 😤
> Sonja
> Edit and now I've just realised I have done 2 left feet 😱


Well just do 2 right feet and you'll have 2 pair. These are the baby booties correct? Sorry you are having such a time today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been chuckling outloud Julie. That was a riot! Thanks for sharing it.


Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you in the States may be familiar with this- it appealed to my warped sense of humour! Thanks mjs!
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/bud_lite.html#.VQ727PQbxwU.mailto


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is the sweetest story Kathleendoris. I too hope his parents praised him for his compassion. What a thrill Ben must have had getting 3rd place also.


Kathleendoris said:


> Just a slightly different perspective on winners and losers from me. This is about an incident a few weeks back at my grandson Ben's school sports day. I have mentioned Ben before, so some of you may remember that he has a range of physical and learning problems, one of which means that he cannot really run more that a few paces without tripping himself up. Sports Day is never going to be an occasion where he will excel!
> 
> This year, the children competed in sets of four, so in each race, someone was first, second, third - and nowhere! In his first few races, Ben romped home to fourth place, and got a lot of praise and applause for at least making it to the finishing line. In the last race, two of the children raced off and claimed first and second places, but one little boy (we are dealing with 6-year olds here), deliberately slowed down to Ben's speed and ran alongside him up to the tape, at which point, he slowed down a little more, so Ben crossed the line ahead of him, and took third place.
> 
> For me, that child was the real Champion of the day. I still cannot think about it without tears in my eyes. I hope his parents were watching, because they have a son to be proud of!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> On a lighter note, this came from mjs a few days ago:-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Dy3h6--fMBA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I think people will enjoy it.


Oh my goodness, one of my most favorite musical instruments and what a good looking man to boot, lol! Oh dear he's married, besides I'm old enough to be his Oma, lol!

Have saved this and tonight I'm going online to see other videos of his, plus want to see where he lives.

Oh I couldn't wait, curiosity got the better of me.

He is 35 years old and was born in Kazakhstan, Central Asia in 1980. Their official language is Turkic Kazakh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I really thought it was somewhere in the tropics! It looks beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is a very beautiful spot, temperate climate and all!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is from the garden, at my Grandparents' old house 'Corrienessan' in Aberfoyle, looking north to Loch Ard.


Beautiful scenery, perhaps one day another trip around the World.......
Well I can dream can't I!

:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely area Julie.


It is a special spot, Gwen part of what is known as the Trossachs and the Gateway to the Highlands. Much is a Regional Park - correct me Kate I am not sure I have the right term!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been chuckling outloud Julie. That was a riot! Thanks for sharing it.


I am glad you appreciated it Gwen! Nice to know we have a similar sense of humour!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just do 2 right feet and you'll have 2 pair. These are the baby booties correct? Sorry you are having such a time today.


Only the strap so didn't take much to put them right they are now finished and my little dress now has shoes to match shall knit the pattern again as it is quite a nice pattern and free which is always a bonus 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is the sweetest story Kathleendoris. I too hope his parents praised him for his compassion. What a thrill Ben must have had getting 3rd place also.


I obviously missed this when you posted it, Chris! What a lovely gesture from a caring child- and how nice that Ben did not have to come 'nowhere' yet again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness, one of my most favorite musical instruments and what a good looking man to boot, lol! Oh dear he's married, besides I'm old enough to be his Oma, lol!
> 
> Have saved this and tonight I'm going online to see other videos of his, plus want to see where he lives.
> 
> ...


And he is good looking- pity I am not available- a toy boy might be fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful scenery, perhaps one day another trip around the World.......
> Well I can dream can't I!
> 
> :lol:


I sort of assumed you'd be coming our way again! But how nice if you were able to go to Britain! You could meet up with Purple and Angela and Kate and Martina- so many Tea Party friends! Which reminds me we've not heard from Agnes in a while- but she has been posting on facebook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Only the strap so didn't take much to put them right they are now finished and my little dress now has shoes to match shall knit the pattern again as it is quite a nice pattern and free which is always a bonus
> Sonja


Photo?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just a slightly different perspective on winners and losers from me. This is about an incident a few weeks back at my grandson Ben's school sports day. I have mentioned Ben before, so some of you may remember that he has a range of physical and learning problems, one of which means that he cannot really run more that a few paces without tripping himself up. Sports Day is never going to be an occasion where he will excel!
> 
> This year, the children competed in sets of four, so in each race, someone was first, second, third - and nowhere! In his first few races, Ben romped home to fourth place, and got a lot of praise and applause for at least making it to the finishing line. In the last race, two of the children raced off and claimed first and second places, but one little boy (we are dealing with 6-year olds here),
> 
> ...


 What a lovely story Kathleen brought tears to my eyes too . We adults could learn a lot from children . Must admit when I first started reading your post I thought there was going to be a set of those horrible parents you read about that shout abuse at children thank goodness it was a lovely story instead 
Sonja


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And he is good looking- pity I am not available- a toy boy might be fun!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just a slightly different perspective on winners and losers from me. This is about an incident a few weeks back at my grandson Ben's school sports day. I have mentioned Ben before, so some of you may remember that he has a range of physical and learning problems, one of which means that he cannot really run more that a few paces without tripping himself up. Sports Day is never going to be an occasion where he will excel!
> 
> This year, the children competed in sets of four, so in each race, someone was first, second, third - and nowhere! In his first few races, Ben romped home to fourth place, and got a lot of praise and applause for at least making it to the finishing line. In the last race, two of the children raced off and claimed first and second places, but one little boy (we are dealing with 6-year olds here), deliberately slowed down to Ben's speed and ran alongside him up to the tape, at which point, he slowed down a little more, so Ben crossed the line ahead of him, and took third place.
> 
> For me, that child was the real Champion of the day. I still cannot think about it without tears in my eyes. I hope his parents were watching, because they have a son to be proud of!


What a blessing that classmate is!! His parents did a wonderful job of raising him!
JUnek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photo?


Not a very good one as its off the iPad but you get the picture 😀first time I've knit a pair in the round will definitly knit them again now I know what I'm doing 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good one as its off the iPad but you get the picture 😀first time I've knit a pair in the round will definitly knit them again now I know what I'm doing
> Sonja


What a lovely, and sweet set this will be! Did you use dpn's?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Purple, LM looks lovely. Glad you had a good time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Norma! Bronwen pointed out that as a busy Mum she can knit only at lunchtime and when things have settled down at night- and she just had had no idea how fast I was going! Fortunately my method of sewing up- usually ladder stitch- is relatively easy to locate and undo, and I knew which end was cast off.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


Hello! We have missed you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello to everyone who remembers me! It feels like a long time since I posted or even kept up with the Tea Party, so please bear with me while I try to catch up. As for you all trying to hide from me under the '12th May' heading, well that seems a little extreme - surely I am not such a problem?😕😕
> 
> My excuses for absence are pretty thin - a week away in Suffolk, another week up in Cumbria, two grandsons down with Chicken Pox (so, no nursery, grandma's house their only refuge!), various hospital visits, etc. etc. The truth is, my time management skills are appalling and are getting worse. I seem to fit far less into my days than most of you, I feel quite ashamed.
> 
> ...


Hello! We have missed you!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello! We have missed you!


You must have missed me a lot, to tell me twice!    :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lovely, and sweet set this will be! Did you use dpn's?


No I can't use them .I just use circular needles and the magic loop 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> You must have missed me a lot, to tell me twice!    :thumbup:


I like that . Funny :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I can't use them .I just use circular needles and the magic loop
> Sonja


Whereas I can't use magic loop, problem being the cables!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sonja, loved the booties xx


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No I can't use them .I just use circular needles and the magic loop
> Sonja


Strange, isn't it? I never worry about dpns, but have yet to attempt Magic Loop. It just sounds scary to me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Strange, isn't it? I never worry about dpns, but have yet to attempt Magic Loop. It just sounds scary to me!


Magic loop is easy . I'm too clumsy with Dpns they get in the way 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Sonja, loved the booties xx


Thank you . I'm sat here wondering what to do next . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Magic loop is easy . I'm too clumsy with Dpns they get in the way
> Sonja


Each to his own!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the lovely scenery. Scotland holds a special place in my heart even though I've never been there! But I guess it's understandable with a maiden name of McGuriman. Guess it's in my genes!
> Junek


I think it must be--I feel homesick for Scotland every time I see photos...and have never been there, as well as my Scots ancestors having been here in the States for ages. Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> In the last race, two of the children raced off and claimed first and second places, but one little boy (we are dealing with 6-year olds here), deliberately slowed down to Ben's speed and ran alongside him up to the tape, at which point, he slowed down a little more, so Ben crossed the line ahead of him, and took third place.
> 
> For me, that child was the real Champion of the day. I still cannot think about it without tears in my eyes. I hope his parents were watching, because they have a son to be proud of!


 :thumbup: Good on that fellow, and yes, his parents should be proud!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've caught up, I think. Shirley, my goodness--I am so glad it was not worse! Gentle hugs & healing thoughts to you, dear lady.

Healing thoughts for all else in need and for those family members also.

We went out for brunch and now just having a lazy-ish day. I'm thinking my experiment may just be working, but the length is not going as fast as I hoped. Well, that is the way of knitting, especially when one is as slow as I am. :XD:

Sonja, beautiful booties--I love that color, too.

Off to work on the "thing" some more (I've been calling it that for now, heh).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it must be--I feel homesick for Scotland every time I see photos...and have never been there, as well as my Scots ancestors having been here in the States for ages. Interesting, isn't it?


Can you imagine how much greater that homesickness is, for one born and living there most of my first decade? The tug of the hills speaks to every true Scot.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you imagine how much greater that homesickness is, for one born and living there most of my first decade? The tug of the hills speaks to every true Scot.


I can imagine something like it, as I don't live in the place I was born and raised now, also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can imagine something like it, as I don't live in the place I was born and raised now, also.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Strange, isn't it? I never worry about dpns, but have yet to attempt Magic Loop. It just sounds scary to me!


I have tried magic loop but find it awkward, I learned to use DPN as a child so find them easy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, such cute booties. I rarely make booties as I have found they don't stay on but those look like they would

KathleenDoris, what a wonderful thing the other child did for Ben, as you I hope his parents commended him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I'm sat here wondering what to do next .
> Sonja


Did you see the new pattern by Marianna Mel? I tried to post the link but wasn't allowed :roll: it's a really pretty little sweater, I saw it in Facebook.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news for both of you - you can use the "me" time at home and mom can work on a change of attitude. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just read the news about Mel. So sorry to hear how poorly she is doing and now a possible diagnosis of MS. Pray it is wrong.
> 
> Didn't go to Ohio. Sis wants to try some tough love with mom and I think it might be working. Mom finally said that she thinks she is her own worst road block. Shows she is thinking about her attitude. Hope she can. It would be nice if she had some quality days ahead and not just sitting and waiting to die like she has been. It is good that I got to stay here and get a little more rest. Will go down a week from now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I knew I missed one - yes - the bearded dragon is still here - twice as big as he was when they brought him home from florida. we are buying stock in the company that collects the crickets. --- sam



pacer said:


> Would anyone even notice since the family has a zoo going already. Do they still have the lizard or bearded dragon-I can't remember exactly which one they had?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you come moan to us any time you want kate - not feeling good for several days is worth several moans. sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have tried magic loop but find it awkward, I learned to use DPN as a child so find them easy


And Margaret (darowil) does magic loop almost without looking!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it must be--I feel homesick for Scotland every time I see photos...and have never been there, as well as my Scots ancestors having been here in the States for ages. Interesting, isn't it?


I would really want to go there someday, my dads family came from there many generations ago & moms from Ireland. 
I have been back to Ontario where I lived until 13 but other than I like to visit my cousins I don't miss it because there are so many people there & so much has changed


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - sending tons of healing energy her way to wrap her up in warm healing goodness. that must have been a really bad fall. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I knew I missed one - yes - the bearded dragon is still here - twice as big as he was when they brought him home from florida. we are buying stock in the company that collects the crickets. --- sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I knew I missed one - yes - the bearded dragon is still here - twice as big as he was when they brought him home from florida. we are buying stock in the company that collects the crickets. --- sam


I don't think I could live with one of those, they creep me out :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I could live with one of those, they creep me out :roll:


Oh, I love them and have always wanted a couple. To each his/her own!  I used to have two iguanas (one was a little over 5 ft, nose to tip of tail). They were awesome.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you ladies have been talking up a storm while I have wiled away a warm muggy summer day - a steady breeze keeps it from being too much. the weather man is still calling for rain later today - I had heard a few rumbles of thunder a while back but now the sky is blue with clouds and lots of sunshine. I have the window open here beside the computer - the breeze feels lovely.

Heidi, gary and the boys are at a graduation party this afternoon - one of Alexis's closest friends. hope she remembers I am out of cat food and stops at Meijer on her way home. lol

Heidi had gotten me four containers of red raspberries and I have been eating them while playing many games of hearts and solitaire. they are so good. love raspberries.

Bentley is very into horases - neigh neighs as he calls them - we have five horses )think it's five) at the second hosue down the road from us. he likes to go over and see them - they are fairly tame and allow him to pet them. my birthday gift to him was a grass green t-shirt with a galloping horse on the front and back with brown cargo shorts to go with. think he will look very cute. as soon as I finish this baby blanket I am going to start a sweater for him.

I best keep reading --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing vibes to surround you and help you grieve. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Had sad news this afternoon. Wont vent now, maybe later! Not concerning myself or daughter, I will say that much.
> Had a little cry for everyone with Cancer, just wish they would find a cure for so many people Worldwide.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to you to surround you in warm healing goodness - your are right - aging is not for the weak of heart. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall. I just wanted to let you know that I am doing okay so far . I have a mess in my mouth and still have to be really careful and watch for a brain bleed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was great - pan pipes. -- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> On a lighter note, this came from mjs a few days ago:-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Dy3h6--fMBA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I think people will enjoy it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was great - pan pipes. -- sam


And mountain scenery! Apart from the eye candy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

certainly showcases the great work that mr p does on your garden - thanks for sharing Josephine. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's a bit grey today.
> 
> Julie, love the avatar, spent quite a few holidays around there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you see the new pattern by Marianna Mel? I tried to post the link but wasn't allowed :roll: it's a really pretty little sweater, I saw it in Facebook.


I will go and look . For some reason I don't think kp isn't letting any one post links to her patterns anymore , I've read were they have been talking about it on main 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would really want to go there someday, my dads family came from there many generations ago & moms from Ireland.
> I have been back to Ontario where I lived until 13 but other than I like to visit my cousins I don't miss it because there are so many people there & so much has changed


I was born in Falun Sweden which still is a beautiful place . But I grew up in Linkoping which while still a lovely place has changed from a small town to the third largest city in Sweden which is not saying much as Sweden has a population of less than 10 million so it still does not feel like a great big city 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was born in Falun Sweden which still is a beautiful place . But I grew up in Linkoping which while still a lovely place has changed from a small town to the third largest city in Sweden which is not saying much as Sweden has a population of less than 10 million so it still does not feel like a great big city
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

certainly showcases the great work that mr p does on your garden - thanks for sharing Josephine. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's a bit grey today.
> 
> Julie, love the avatar, spent quite a few holidays around there.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just a slightly different perspective on winners and losers from me. This is about an incident a few weeks back at my grandson Ben's school sports day. I have mentioned Ben before, so some of you may remember that he has a range of physical and learning problems, one of which means that he cannot really run more that a few paces without tripping himself up. Sports Day is never going to be an occasion where he will excel!
> 
> This year, the children competed in sets of four, so in each race, someone was first, second, third - and nowhere! In his first few races, Ben romped home to fourth place, and got a lot of praise and applause for at least making it to the finishing line. In the last race, two of the children raced off and claimed first and second places, but one little boy (we are dealing with 6-year olds here), deliberately slowed down to Ben's speed and ran alongside him up to the tape, at which point, he slowed down a little more, so Ben crossed the line ahead of him, and took third place.
> 
> For me, that child was the real Champion of the day. I still cannot think about it without tears in my eyes. I hope his parents were watching, because they have a son to be proud of!


You have a grandson to be proud of as well. He never gave up and that means a lot to everyone. Now I want to tear up because I know that feeling all to well. Congratulations to Ben.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures Julie - beautiful country. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely village. And special to me, because it is my birth place. I was born under the skylight that you can see- the lower level was the garage- my parents' flat upstairs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least you can do it - that is one cast on I have never been able to master. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've took something for it and they seem to be doing there job at the moment It doesn't help that I'm trying to cast on using the cable method and the loop keeps slipping of the stupid needle . Must be taking me about three goes for each one 😤
> Sonja
> Edit and now I've just realised I have done 2 left feet 😱


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures Julie - beautiful country. --- sam


And it is a particularly beautiful part of the country!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is wonderful Julie - every once in a while they churn out an advertisement that is worth looking at more than once. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you in the States may be familiar with this- it appealed to my warped sense of humour! Thanks mjs!
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/bud_lite.html#.VQ727PQbxwU.mailto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that boy has the makings of being a real man. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Just a slightly different perspective on winners and losers from me. This is about an incident a few weeks back at my grandson Ben's school sports day. I have mentioned Ben before, so some of you may remember that he has a range of physical and learning problems, one of which means that he cannot really run more that a few paces without tripping himself up. Sports Day is never going to be an occasion where he will excel!
> 
> This year, the children competed in sets of four, so in each race, someone was first, second, third - and nowhere! In his first few races, Ben romped home to fourth place, and got a lot of praise and applause for at least making it to the finishing line. In the last race, two of the children raced off and claimed first and second places, but one little boy (we are dealing with 6-year olds here), deliberately slowed down to Ben's speed and ran alongside him up to the tape, at which point, he slowed down a little more, so Ben crossed the line ahead of him, and took third place.
> 
> For me, that child was the real Champion of the day. I still cannot think about it without tears in my eyes. I hope his parents were watching, because they have a son to be proud of!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

picture? --- please --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Only the strap so didn't take much to put them right they are now finished and my little dress now has shoes to match shall knit the pattern again as it is quite a nice pattern and free which is always a bonus
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - they will go great with the dress. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not a very good one as its off the iPad but you get the picture 😀first time I've knit a pair in the round will definitly knit them again now I know what I'm doing
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is very tame bonnie - he could ride on your shoulder. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I could live with one of those, they creep me out :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did you keep such a large one? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I love them and have always wanted a couple. To each his/her own!  I used to have two iguanas (one was a little over 5 ft, nose to tip of tail). They were awesome.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how did you keep such a large one? --- sam


I had built them a 2x2x6 foot cage (plywood/2x4 frame with chicken wire). Most of the time, though, the big iguana sat on top of it in the sun--after he got so big, he was impossible to lose (LOL), so I left the door open and he went in and out as he pleased (he went inside the cage to eat and use his papers--they tend to use the same spot, so no muss no fuss with his toilet). He also liked riding on my shoulder!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is wonderful Julie - every once in a while they churn out an advertisement that is worth looking at more than once. --- sam


 :thumbup 
Very occasionally we have had excellent ads for companies like Toyota, with a Kiwi theme.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good one as its off the iPad but you get the picture 😀first time I've knit a pair in the round will definitly knit them again now I know what I'm doing
> Sonja


Those will match the dress very nicely. I love them. What a good job for being the first time. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures Julie - beautiful country. --- sam


Just watched a lovely programme on Loch Lomond and the Trossachs this evening.

Sam, thanks for nice compliment for Mr P and his garden.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely village. And special to me, because it is my birth place. I was born under the skylight that you can see- the lower level was the garage- my parents' flat upstairs.


Our birth places always have a special spot in our hearts. The cottage looks charming. Is Loch Ard part of Aberfoyle? Lovely picture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you in the States may be familiar with this- it appealed to my warped sense of humour! Thanks mjs!
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/bud_lite.html#.VQ727PQbxwU.mailto


Funny!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good one as its off the iPad but you get the picture 😀first time I've knit a pair in the round will definitly knit them again now I know what I'm doing
> Sonja


They're darling. That is a beautiful set that some mother will love!!Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Each to his own!!!!!!


I agree!! I have no problems with dpn's but I know I'd make a tangled mess trying to do the magic loop!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it must be--I feel homesick for Scotland every time I see photos...and have never been there, as well as my Scots ancestors having been here in the States for ages. Interesting, isn't it?


I'm the same way...my Scots ancestor came over to the States before they were States in the early 1700's.
Guess we both have that genetic memory!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good one as its off the iPad but you get the picture 😀first time I've knit a pair in the round will definitly knit them again now I know what I'm doing
> Sonja


So pretty.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all.
Today is DH birthday. We had a busy weekend celebrating with our one son and his wife and then some friends. So tonight I am wore out.
So we decided to get up,early and then drive into work. 
The weather this weekend was just perfect but changed today. 
Loved the story on the young man letting some finish ahead of him. What a wonderful person!,
Hope Shirley is healing.
Happy birthday to Brentley.
Flowers are looking good. Off to knit for awhile
Sonya, very pretty set.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> At least all that baking paid off. Matthew would have loved some of that bread as he is my bread eater. He loves this cheese bread that I get when vacationing in Wisconsin.


I made 3 loaves this afternoon. But no cheese.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I almost forgot - guess what we are doing today? Bentley is two years old today. --- sam


Happy Birthday Bentley!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you in the States may be familiar with this- it appealed to my warped sense of humour! Thanks mjs!
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/bud_lite.html#.VQ727PQbxwU.mailto


Thanks for the giggle :thiumbup: I know a few people that would donate clothing for the beer. :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, Bonnie, Julie, Gwen, Martina, sam, thank you. i am home. yeah.
now that i am home i should say someone should have beat the tar out of me for going at this time. a lot bigger energy needed than i thought. but did it and survived. yesterday was really hard.
so glad to be home but i could cry. it is 106 degrees and DH did not start cooler for the summer. we do not have air conditioning s0 without the evaporative cooler working it is 100 inside. it needs pads, etc. before you can start it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our birth places always have a special spot in our hearts. The cottage looks charming. Is Loch Ard part of Aberfoyle? Lovely picture.


The Loch is formed of three 'pools' of increasing size, and the Village stretches along the banks, from the south.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Funny!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree!! I have no problems with dpn's but I know I'd make a tangled mess trying to do the magic loop!
> Junek


When I first started knitting in the round, dpn's were the only option we had- and I needed both socks and gloves or mitts for the two girls in Christchurch's much colder winters- especially when I sold the car and they started bicycling. Christchurch is very flat over much of the City and consequently many people bike.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for the giggle :thiumbup: I know a few people that would donate clothing for the beer. :mrgreen: :XD:


 :thumbup: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Bonnie, Julie, Gwen, Martina, sam, thank you. i am home. yeah.
> now that i am home i should say someone should have beat the tar out of me for going at this time. a lot bigger energy needed than i thought. but did it and survived. yesterday was really hard.
> so glad to be home but i could cry. it is 106 degrees and DH did not start cooler for the summer. we do not have air conditioning s0 without the evaporative cooler working it is 100 inside. it needs pads, etc. before you can start it.


Oh boy, it is always the wheels within wheels! that must be very uncomfortable.
It was good you had time with your twin and the other family members.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good evening from a soggy GreatBend. Spent the weekend at camp relaxing and crocheting on my snowflakes. I need to start tucking in ends before I get many more me. 

A really neat idea for those that like corn dogs but want to make them at home. Amy made a gluten free cornbread mix put it into muffin tins, cut hot dogs to fit and pressed one piece into each muffin tin. Baked them for about 12 minutes at 350f/176c/ gas mark4. 

Healing thoughts to all those in need and hugs for everyone


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a soggy GreatBend. Spent the weekend at camp relaxing and crocheting on my snowflakes. I need to start tucking in ends before I get many more me.
> 
> A really neat idea for those that like corn dogs but want to make them at home. Amy made a gluten free cornbread mix put it into muffin tins, cut hot dogs to fit and pressed one piece into each muffin tin. Baked them for about 12 minutes at 350f/176c/ gas mark4.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all those in need and hugs for everyone


Your snowflakes are really lovely. Sorry you had a soggy weekend, but you had some corn dogs to eat!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have been reading along this week, but not commenting much as I seem to have some sort of flu bug & I'm feeling lousy.  I was supposed to be taking my niece and a friend to visit Caitlin on Monday, but that won't be happening....which has made me feel loads better....not! Sorry to moan, but it's 2.30am and this is the 4th day I've woken feeling no better..depressing. I may have to see if I can get an appointment with the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if this doesn't look like shifting. I hate that sore, shivery feeling & I've got a cough :roll: Oh well, as my gran would have said, " Count your blessings...There's always somebody worse of than yourself....You never get more than you can cope with.....This too will pass." You can tell she wasn't big on sympathy can't you! :roll: Sorry for the moan.


Hope you are soon better


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley - Designer1234 had a really bad fall where they were afraid she might even have a brain bleed. She lost consciousness, broke her dental plates and almost swallowed one part but regained consciousness on time to keep that from happening with 2 teeth missing from her plates. She can't eat solid foods right now. Thank goodness she will be alright but could sure use some prayers for healing. A lovely time out with her husband turned into near tragedy and it sure ended the fun time.


So sorry Shirley had such a bad fall. Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Had sad news this afternoon. Wont vent now, maybe later! Not concerning myself or daughter, I will say that much.
> Had a little cry for everyone with Cancer, just wish they would find a cure for so many people Worldwide.


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall. I just wanted to let you know that I am doing okay so far . I have a mess in my mouth and still have to be really careful and watch for a brain bleed.
> 
> What is happening with Mel? It sounds far from good.
> 
> ...


That was really a bad fall! I am sending you gentle hugs and healing prayers. It is good to see you post though!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, back from a 3 day wet, cold, muddy, dusty trip to the Sunshine Coast Show as support for my niece, the 15yo that has the health issues. DN, while not winning, did well. In the Junior Parader, she missed a ribbon just, all the kids in her age group were at the same level. It was cold enough that, on the second day, I sat in my little camp and made a set of fingerless gloves. Made them a little lose so that I could slip them onto my wrists when I needed to wash my hands.


I am glad your DN did well and no health issues at the show. Go snuggle in and warm up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Will be popping in now and then over the next few weeks as time permits while moving seniors to new unit and setting up my unit.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, and those with health issues are getting all the answers and help they need. Know that even when I cannot get on here often, I do keep you all in mind.


Be careful while doing the move. Keeping you in prayers also.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Your snowflakes are really lovely. Sorry you had a soggy weekend, but you had some corn dogs to eat!


Thank you very much. Just friday night and tonight were soggy the rest of the weekend was rather nice for a change. Tonight I made my curry of Chicken, those that were at the first KAP might remember it. I posted the recipe on here a while ago now I left the coconut flakes out I because they bother Amy. I use chicken breast and cut it into approximate 1 inch pieces.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Those corn dog bites look good--may try those if we have an evening cool enough to turn the oven on soon. Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just a slightly different perspective on winners and losers from me. This is about an incident a few weeks back at my grandson Ben's school sports day. I have mentioned Ben before, so some of you may remember that he has a range of physical and learning problems, one of which means that he cannot really run more that a few paces without tripping himself up. Sports Day is never going to be an occasion where he will excel!
> 
> This year, the children competed in sets of four, so in each race, someone was first, second, third - and nowhere! In his first few races, Ben romped home to fourth place, and got a lot of praise and applause for at least making it to the finishing line. In the last race, two of the children raced off and claimed first and second places, but one little boy (we are dealing with 6-year olds here), deliberately slowed down to Ben's speed and ran alongside him up to the tape, at which point, he slowed down a little more, so Ben crossed the line ahead of him, and took third place.
> 
> For me, that child was the real Champion of the day. I still cannot think about it without tears in my eyes. I hope his parents were watching, because they have a son to be proud of!


What a wonderful little boy! And a great example to his peers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> You must have missed me a lot, to tell me twice!    :thumbup:


I did :lol: I am reading on my phone. I didn't realize I had double posted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what happened to them? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I had built them a 2x2x6 foot cage (plywood/2x4 frame with chicken wire). Most of the time, though, the big iguana sat on top of it in the sun--after he got so big, he was impossible to lose (LOL), so I left the door open and he went in and out as he pleased (he went inside the cage to eat and use his papers--they tend to use the same spot, so no muss no fuss with his toilet). He also liked riding on my shoulder!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Margaret (darowil) does magic loop almost without looking!


As do I!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday spider's husband - hope it was a good one - did he blow out all the candles? --- sam



Spider said:


> Good evening all.
> Today is DH birthday. We had a busy weekend celebrating with our one son and his wife and then some friends. So tonight I am wore out.
> So we decided to get up,early and then drive into work.
> The weather this weekend was just perfect but changed today.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

smack him good and send him out for the pads and tell him to put a rush on it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Bonnie, Julie, Gwen, Martina, sam, thank you. i am home. yeah.
> now that i am home i should say someone should have beat the tar out of me for going at this time. a lot bigger energy needed than i thought. but did it and survived. yesterday was really hard.
> so glad to be home but i could cry. it is 106 degrees and DH did not start cooler for the summer. we do not have air conditioning s0 without the evaporative cooler working it is 100 inside. it needs pads, etc. before you can start it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking snowflakes - I love hot dogs any way you want to serve them - those look yummy. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a soggy GreatBend. Spent the weekend at camp relaxing and crocheting on my snowflakes. I need to start tucking in ends before I get many more me.
> 
> A really neat idea for those that like corn dogs but want to make them at home. Amy made a gluten free cornbread mix put it into muffin tins, cut hot dogs to fit and pressed one piece into each muffin tin. Baked them for about 12 minutes at 350f/176c/ gas mark4.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all those in need and hugs for everyone


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Bonnie, Julie, Gwen, Martina, sam, thank you. i am home. yeah.
> now that i am home i should say someone should have beat the tar out of me for going at this time. a lot bigger energy needed than i thought. but did it and survived. yesterday was really hard.
> so glad to be home but i could cry. it is 106 degrees and DH did not start cooler for the summer. we do not have air conditioning s0 without the evaporative cooler working it is 100 inside. it needs pads, etc. before you can start it.


I hope your DH gets the cooler working tomorrow. You can't rest up from your trip in that kind of heat. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a soggy GreatBend. Spent the weekend at camp relaxing and crocheting on my snowflakes. I need to start tucking in ends before I get many more me.
> 
> A really neat idea for those that like corn dogs but want to make them at home. Amy made a gluten free cornbread mix put it into muffin tins, cut hot dogs to fit and pressed one piece into each muffin tin. Baked them for about 12 minutes at 350f/176c/ gas mark4.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all those in need and hugs for everyone


Good evening from a slightly soggy Ohio. The corn dog muffins look good. Love the snowflakes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Margaret (darowil) does magic loop almost without looking!


I learned from Margarets classes. I thought before I started that I would never get it. Lots of practice and now I use Magic loop for my sleeves in my sweaters, on the bottom of pullovers, around necks, socks (many) mittens etc. I never us straight needles if there is any tube involved.

Same as socks. I was sure for many many years (my whole life) that I could never make socks. Since I took Zoe's class using dpns and then Margarets class with top down magic loop I have been knitting socks and always have a pair on the needles. I have finished l8 pairs. ( 9 for Pat and 9 for me). Hang in there and don't give up. read the instructions closely and carefullly, and SLOWLY and do one row at a time. The hardest part is pulling the needles to change the knit- on point in comparison to the knitoff off point. One day it clicked andI do it automatically. check out her class it is worth it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a soggy GreatBend. Spent the weekend at camp relaxing and crocheting on my snowflakes. I need to start tucking in ends before I get many more me.
> 
> A really neat idea for those that like corn dogs but want to make them at home. Amy made a gluten free cornbread mix put it into muffin tins, cut hot dogs to fit and pressed one piece into each muffin tin. Baked them for about 12 minutes at 350f/176c/ gas mark4.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all those in need and hugs for everyone


Mmmmm! Delicious, just may make these for one of our Breakfast Club gathering.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was born in Falun Sweden which still is a beautiful place . But I grew up in Linkoping which while still a lovely place has changed from a small town to the third largest city in Sweden which is not saying much as Sweden has a population of less than 10 million so it still does not feel like a great big city
> Sonja


I just looked up the areas of Sweden (almost 500000 sq KM)& Saskatchewan, (691000 sq KM) & our whole population is about 1 million so you can see why I don't like the crowded areas in the East :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> he is very tame bonnie - he could ride on your shoulder. --- sam


Not in this lifetime :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As do I!


As we've been saying, it takes all sorts, and what a dull world it would be if we were all the same!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I learned from Margarets classes. I thought before I started that I would never get it. Lots of practice and now I use Magic loop for my sleeves in my sweaters, on the bottom of pullovers, around necks, socks (many) mittens etc. I never us straight needles if there is any tube involved.
> 
> Same as socks. I was sure for many many years (my whole life) that I could never make socks. Since I took Zoe's class using dpns and then Margarets class with top down magic loop I have been knitting socks and always have a pair on the needles. I have finished l8 pairs. ( 9 for Pat and 9 for me). Hang in there and don't give up. read the instructions closely and carefullly, and SLOWLY and do one row at a time. The hardest part is pulling the needles to change the knit- on point in comparison to the knitoff off point. One day it clicked andI do it automatically. check out her class it is worth it.


I am wondering what brand of circulars you are using?, Shirley, because those available locally are not very flexible at all, and from what I could see while Margaret was knitting while we were in Goulburn, they work best when nice and supple.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Those will match the dress very nicely. I love them. What a good job for being the first time. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Caren I like the pattern will definitely use it again

Your snowflakes look real pretty
Where do you go to camp ? Is it an actual place or do you sent up tents ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> So pretty.


Thank you Liz , June and Linda 
I liked the idea of knitting the shoe in the round 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just looked up the areas of Sweden (almost 500000 sq KM)& Saskatchewan, (691000 sq KM) & our whole population is about 1 million so you can see why I don't like the crowded areas in the East :lol:


Think of poor England then so tiny yet has an estimated population of 64 million people which in reality is more likely to be 70 million I'm surprised we don't sink . Actually saw a documentary a couple of month ago that said just that . UK is slowly but surely sinking tipping southwards , 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just think - someday you may have beach front property. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Think of poor England then so tiny yet has an estimated population of 64 million people which in reality is more likely to be 70 million I'm surprised we don't sink . Actually saw a documentary a couple of month ago that said just that . UK is slowly but surely sinking tipping southwards ,
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> just think - someday you may have beach front property. --- sam


That's funny . But actually there have been some real bad landslides round the northeast coastal area in the last few years were literally people have lost there houses . The councils are spending lots of money on trying to shore up the cliffs . Scarborough has a coastal road going from one bay to the other with open topped double decker bus rides for tourists and you can see all the big rocks and rubble that have been coming down the cliff . They should give the tourists hard hats 😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just a slightly different perspective on winners and losers from me. This is about an incident a few weeks back at my grandson Ben's school sports day. I have mentioned Ben before, so some of you may remember that he has a range of physical and learning problems, one of which means that he cannot really run more that a few paces without tripping himself up. Sports Day is never going to be an occasion where he will excel!
> 
> This year, the children competed in sets of four, so in each race, someone was first, second, third - and nowhere! In his first few races, Ben romped home to fourth place, and got a lot of praise and applause for at least making it to the finishing line. In the last race, two of the children raced off and claimed first and second places, but one little boy (we are dealing with 6-year olds here), deliberately slowed down to Ben's speed and ran alongside him up to the tape, at which point, he slowed down a little more, so Ben crossed the line ahead of him, and took third place.
> 
> For me, that child was the real Champion of the day. I still cannot think about it without tears in my eyes. I hope his parents were watching, because they have a son to be proud of!


Wow what an amazing thing for a 6 yo to do. Tearing up at the thought that a 6yo could be so thoughtful and selfless as to do this. Presumably his parents set the example for him. And just for Ben to get to the finish line is a great achievement for him as well so well done on Ben for persevering.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you in the States may be familiar with this- it appealed to my warped sense of humour! Thanks mjs!
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/bud_lite.html#.VQ727PQbxwU.mailto


A memorable day at the office!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A memorable day at the office!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Magic loop is easy . I'm too clumsy with Dpns they get in the way
> Sonja


And they prefer being on the ground to where I want them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it must be--I feel homesick for Scotland every time I see photos...and have never been there, as well as my Scots ancestors having been here in the States for ages. Interesting, isn't it?


It really is a country that pulls at people even when they have never been. I had this pull long before I ever got here. In 1978 after I finsihed my nursing training I travelled around the UK and Europe with 2 friends. A few times two of us would get a 'feeling' about a place and all though England we sensed the same emotion. We wne to Stirling in Scotland and I got a really oppressive feeling and Joyce a positive feeling. Doing things backwards we then read up on the history. It had been the site of a major battle between the English and the Scots- at which the Scots were well beaten. So cleary we picked up the same thing but had different impacts on us.
Had a few times like this on that trip and yet rarely if ever before or after.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And they prefer being on the ground to where I want them.


Exactly or disappearing even though I haven't moved anywhere at least with a circular you know where it is although I have been known to forget and start looking around for it 😄
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just a slightly different perspective on winners and losers from me. This is about an incident a few weeks back at my grandson Ben's school sports day. I have mentioned Ben before, so some of you may remember that he has a range of physical and learning problems, one of which means that he cannot really run more that a few paces without tripping himself up. Sports Day is never going to be an occasion where he will excel!
> 
> This year, the children competed in sets of four, so in each race, someone was first, second, third - and nowhere! In his first few races, Ben romped home to fourth place, and got a lot of praise and applause for at least making it to the finishing line. In the last race, two of the children raced off and claimed first and second places, but one little boy (we are dealing with 6-year olds here), deliberately slowed down to Ben's speed and ran alongside him up to the tape, at which point, he slowed down a little more, so Ben crossed the line ahead of him, and took third place.
> 
> For me, that child was the real Champion of the day. I still cannot think about it without tears in my eyes. I hope his parents were watching, because they have a son to be proud of!


What a lovely story!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree!! I have no problems with dpn's but I know I'd make a tangled mess trying to do the magic loop!
> Junek


I'm with you there June x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a soggy GreatBend. Spent the weekend at camp relaxing and crocheting on my snowflakes. I need to start tucking in ends before I get many more me.
> 
> A really neat idea for those that like corn dogs but want to make them at home. Amy made a gluten free cornbread mix put it into muffin tins, cut hot dogs to fit and pressed one piece into each muffin tin. Baked them for about 12 minutes at 350f/176c/ gas mark4.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all those in need and hugs for everyone


Glad you had a good weekend Caren. I love your snowflakes but don't think I'd have the patience to do them. The corn dogs look good enough to eat!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later. 

Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.

Today Mr P and I celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary. After the KnitWIts are here this morning we are goung to a lovely pub overlooking a lake for lunch. 

Caren gorgeous snowflakes, are they crochet or tatting?

Healing vibes and hugs al, round. Catch you later x.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, Josephine! Have a lovely day :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on 47 years. Have a lovely lunch - the weather is not too bad so maybe you'll get to sit outside. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Bonnie, Julie, Gwen, Martina, sam, thank you. i am home. yeah.
> now that i am home i should say someone should have beat the tar out of me for going at this time. a lot bigger energy needed than i thought. but did it and survived. yesterday was really hard.
> so glad to be home but i could cry. it is 106 degrees and DH did not start cooler for the summer. we do not have air conditioning s0 without the evaporative cooler working it is 100 inside. it needs pads, etc. before you can start it.


Oh no- and how are you meant to recover in that sort of heat. How long will it take to get it working?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just looked up the areas of Sweden (almost 500000 sq KM)& Saskatchewan, (691000 sq KM) & our whole population is about 1 million so you can see why I don't like the crowded areas in the East :lol:


Thats not many for that area. The population of Adelaide with all its suburbs is about that much. Prompted me to check out South Australia. And here are the figures for us -probably not all that different but only about 400,000 live outside of Adelaide
Area 
- Total	1,043,514 km² (4th), 402,903 sq mi
- Land	983,482 km², 379,725 sq mi
- Water	60,032 km² (5.75%), 23,178 sq mi
Population
(End of March 2014)[2] 
- Population	1,682,600 (5th)
- Density	1.67/km² (6th)
4.3 /sq mi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering what brand of circulars you are using?, Shirley, because those available locally are not very flexible at all, and from what I could see while Margaret was knitting while we were in Goulburn, they work best when nice and supple.


Assuming your stock is the same as ours SPotlight do not have any that work for magic loop. As you only seem to have Lincraft in the SOuth Island you don't have that as an option-look online maybe Sullivans bamboo. Otherwise it is likely the expensive ones from a LYS. I love Hiya Hiya, though most of the name brands have decent cords now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly or disappearing even though I haven't moved anywhere at least with a circular you know where it is although I have been known to forget and start looking around for it 😄
> Sonja


You see they have little legs that tuck up inside until your not looking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.
> 
> ...


Congrats on 47 years together- enjoy your day together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm with you there June x


Definitely part of the dpn brigade, for me!!!!!
But I use circulars when appropriate, with the suitable cable length, like for my Guernseys. Down to dpn's for the lower sleeve/cuff. Traditionally in Scotland knitted on 5 long dpn's for the body.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your 47th, Mr and Mrs P!!!!!!!!!
Wow, only 5 more days of green legged Purple. Hope the lunch was superb- made me think of some of those waterside shots of pubs in Morse, even though they would be in the wrong County!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Assuming your stock is the same as ours SPotlight do not have any that work for magic loop. As you only seem to have Lincraft in the SOuth Island you don't have that as an option-look online maybe Sullivans bamboo. Otherwise it is likely the expensive ones from a LYS. I love Hiya Hiya, though most of the name brands have decent cords now.


My Chiao Goo's would be the most flexible I have, but obviously with Interchangeables you would need a second set- have not encountered Hiya Hiya- and the closest LYS (the one in Papakura that was closed early, when we were there) lady was quite sniffy with me when I enquired about Bamboo circulars. I have bought from the Christchurch Lincraft, but had trouble with the parcel going astray. They were very good and on the third attempt the parcel arrived. I since have a new letterbox!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just popping in before I catch up...... Mum had the physio today... and she managed to stand up with them helping, then again and they werent needed to hold her once up. Not for long but it is a good start.  She is to continue excersises as much as we can manage and physio guy will see her again on Thurs....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in before I catch up...... Mum had the physio today... and she managed to stand up with them helping, then again and they werent needed to hold her once up. Not for long but it is a good start.  She is to continue excersises as much as we can manage and physio guy will see her again on Thurs....


That is a major step in the right direction- so glad for you, Cathy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from another rainy day here in Chicagoland.

Happy Anniversary to Mr. & Mrs. P...have a wonderful lunch.

Sassafrass - hope you get the A/C going soon so that you can rest up and recover from a tiring vacation. I am glad that you went ahead with the trip...although tiring, it was memorable.

Shirley - so sorry to hear about your fall. How terrible you must feel with the aches and pains after that and the hassle lf getting new dentures, etc. Glad Pat was there with you to help you.

SugarSugar & CashmereGma - Glad to hear your Moms are doing better.

Caren - love the snowflakes.

SwedenMe - love the little outfit and shoes. So darling.

Love the photos of Scotland and of the gardens in England. Makes me want to travel.

Unfortunately, my brother brought his chest cold germs with him when he visited and I've been down the past 3 days with achy head, sore throat, plugged ears, and cough. Sounds very much like what Kate has - that's one far reching virus!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those corn dog bites look good--may try those if we have an evening cool enough to turn the oven on soon. Thanks!


they were so close to the real thing it was amazing. I have bought some permed gluten free corn dogs and they were retched. Not even the dog would eat them and she ate everything. If you have a toaster oven take it outdoors and make them in it. That is what I have always done when it's too hot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Loch is formed of three 'pools' of increasing size, and the Village stretches along the banks, from the south.


It is very pretty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a major step in the right direction- so glad for you, Cathy!


 :thumbup: My internet is starting and stopping.... I think I have caught up but havent posted.. just lurking. Hugs to everyone. Take care.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A really neat idea for those that like corn dogs but want to make them at home. Amy made a gluten free cornbread mix put it into muffin tins, cut hot dogs to fit and pressed one piece into each muffin tin. Baked them for about 12 minutes at 350f/176c/ gas mark4.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all those in need and hugs for everyone


Mmmm. Corn dogs look good. Your snowflakes are very nice. I made some about 25 years ago. Think I still have one or two in my Christmas box. It was fun making them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi all! Things have been crazy busy both at work and at home. Learning all there is to wrapping up the school year and getting ready for the next one. DS3 finally found an apartment, not much at all really but will do them for the first year to start building some credit and having the baby etc. Meanwhile, trying to get my house back in order and cleaning and rearranging. I'm exhausted but happy to be an "empty nester" took a few days of adjusting and at times I still find myself looking for DS3 or thinking when he gets home I will have him do... DH has come around some which I hoped and prayed he would after just having some time and space to adjust to the news. Still doesnt think DS3 is doing things the "right" way I tried to explain to him yet again that his way is not the "right" way just his way and everyone has to do things their own way.

Have not even had time for reading summaries will try to go back and catch up once things settle down a bit. OH, DH's second supervisor since he got hired walked out last Wednesday and he has now worked 9 days in row and not sure yet when he will get a day off. Thankfully two of those days were only half shifts (6 hours instead of 12). They dont pay overtime either! 

Prayers and hugs for all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Chiao Goo's would be the most flexible I have, but obviously with Interchangeables you would need a second set- have not encountered Hiya Hiya- and the closest LYS (the one in Papakura that was closed early, when we were there) lady was quite sniffy with me when I enquired about Bamboo circulars. I have bought from the Christchurch Lincraft, but had trouble with the parcel going astray. They were very good and on the third attempt the parcel arrived. I since have a new letterbox!


Need a second set of what?
I haven't used Chaio Goo's so don't know what the cable is like-but it would probably work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary, Josephine. Hope you and Mr P enjoy your lunch. Also, that is a beautiful rose.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in before I catch up...... Mum had the physio today... and she managed to stand up with them helping, then again and they werent needed to hold her once up. Not for long but it is a good start.  She is to continue excersises as much as we can manage and physio guy will see her again on Thurs....


Thats progress which is encouraging.
Haveyou managed to see Serena yet?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in before I catch up...... Mum had the physio today... and she managed to stand up with them helping, then again and they werent needed to hold her once up. Not for long but it is a good start.  She is to continue excersises as much as we can manage and physio guy will see her again on Thurs....


Good for your mum.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

O


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary Josephine and Mr P 
Hope you have a lovely day 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Things have been crazy busy both at work and at home. Learning all there is to wrapping up the school year and getting ready for the next one. DS3 finally found an apartment, not much at all really but will do them for the first year to start building some credit and having the baby etc. Meanwhile, trying to get my house back in order and cleaning and rearranging. I'm exhausted but happy to be an "empty nester" took a few days of adjusting and at times I still find myself looking for DS3 or thinking when he gets home I will have him do... DH has come around some which I hoped and prayed he would after just having some time and space to adjust to the news. Still doesn't think DS3 is doing things the "right" way I tried to explain to him yet again that his way is not the "right" way just his way and everyone has to do things their own way.
> 
> Have not even had time for reading summaries will try to go back and catch up once things settle down a bit. OH, DH's second supervisor since he got hired walked out last Wednesday and he has now worked 9 days in row and not sure yet when he will get a day off. Thankfully two of those days were only half shifts (6 hours instead of 12). They dont pay overtime either!
> 
> Prayers and hugs for all!


Can't expect DH tobe too able to do anything when he is working those crazy sorts of hours- and expect him to be functioning well at work as well. Can be hard to realsie that what is right for one person may not be right for others. And to accept that the time comes when they have to be allowed to do things their way even if is not going to work out.
You don't get schools holidays do you? But I assume work will be calmer while the students aren't there, at least most of the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is very pretty.


It is a lovely spot!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in before I catch up...... Mum had the physio today... and she managed to stand up with them helping, then again and they werent needed to hold her once up. Not for long but it is a good start.  She is to continue excersises as much as we can manage and physio guy will see her again on Thurs....


That's wonderful news Cathy . A very good start . I bet she is already feeling better in herself to now 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: My internet is starting and stopping.... I think I have caught up but havent posted.. just lurking. Hugs to everyone. Take care.


I wonder what is up with it?! Hoping for more progress for Mum tomorrow!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from another rainy day here in Chicagoland.
> 
> SwedenMe - love the little outfit and shoes. So darling.
> 
> Unfortunately, my brother brought his chest cold germs with him when he visited and I've been down the past 3 days with achy head, sore throat, plugged ears, and cough. Sounds very much like what Kate has - that's one far reching virus!


Thank you Rookie and sorry to hear that you haven't been well . Hope you are now feeling much better 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Need a second set of what?
> I haven't used Chaio Goo's so don't know what the cable is like-but it would probably work.


you get only the one lot of tips in any one size. The cables have no 'memory' so they don't spiral or loop, which is brilliant.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all.
> Today is DH birthday. We had a busy weekend celebrating with our one son and his wife and then some friends. So tonight I am wore out.
> So we decided to get up,early and then drive into work.
> The weather this weekend was just perfect but changed today.
> ...


Happy belated birthday to your DH. I hope he's getting some pain relief.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend Where we are getting it romantic drizzly rain. Stopping in real quick before heading out and about.I will try to catch up when I get back. 

Coffee today 

Healing energy going out to all those in need. HUGS all the way round the world. Have a great day


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking snowflakes - I love hot dogs any way you want to serve them - those look yummy. --- sam


Thank you they are fun to make up as long as I read the proper snowflake pattern and don't try to combine two different ones. :mrgreen: :XD: Which I have done more than once.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful rose!! And so appropriate on your anniversary. Happy, happy!! Have a wonderful anniversary lunch!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> you get only the one lot of tips in any one size. The cables have no 'memory' so they don't spiral or loop, which is brilliant.


But unless like me you can't find the item with the tips on it you only need one set of tips. You remove the tips put the ends on the cables and mark what needle tips you took off and of you go with the next item and swap back when you want to. One of the major advantages of interchangeables. One tip in each size and numerous cables of different lengths. But I want my 3mm and can't work out what the tips are on! Trying to decide whether to get another one or use fixed as I'm sure the other will turn up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in before I catch up...... Mum had the physio today... and she managed to stand up with them helping, then again and they werent needed to hold her once up. Not for long but it is a good start.  She is to continue excersises as much as we can manage and physio guy will see her again on Thurs....


I'm glad she's making some progress....slowly but surely!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend Where we are getting it romantic drizzly rain. Stopping in real quick before heading out and about.I will try to catch up when I get back.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy going out to all those in need. HUGS all the way round the world. Have a great day


Thanks for sharing the coffee. Hope your rain stops soon. From what you've said, you really don't need anymore.
Hugs backatcha!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary!! and many more. 
Thank you  they are crocheted and in need of finishing up. Once I get her the end of the book there are 3D snowflakes that look fun to make. I am determined not to make before I get the others done. :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for sharing the coffee. Hope your rain stops soon. From what you've said, you really don't need anymore.
> Hugs backatcha!!
> Junek


No we really don't need any more rain I will gladly share with others at this point. 
Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in before I catch up...... Mum had the physio today... and she managed to stand up with them helping, then again and they werent needed to hold her once up. Not for long but it is a good start.  She is to continue excersises as much as we can manage and physio guy will see her again on Thurs....


Well done Mum! That is progress, hopefully you will begin to see a little improvement each day now. The physio will help a lot.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs P. 
I have just had a phone call from my son to say the agent has been told the seller has seen their solicitor and as far as they are concerned all systems are go. We now have to wait to hear from our solicitor that all is ok and that we will be getting a date. So, still keep everything crossed please. 
Nice weather here today. Take care all. Just going to write to VaL, she sent me a letter today, she is progressing but anxious to get home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG it is suppose to be 97 F today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfect. Probably the cutest booties I've seen.


Swedenme said:


> Not a very good one as its off the iPad but you get the picture 😀first time I've knit a pair in the round will definitly knit them again now I know what I'm doing
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But unless like me you can't find the item with the tips on it you only need one set of tips. You remove the tips put the ends on the cables and mark what needle tips you took off and of you go with the next item and swap back when you want to. One of the major advantages of interchangeables. One tip in each size and numerous cables of different lengths. But I want my 3mm and can't work out what the tips are on! Trying to decide whether to get another one or use fixed as I'm sure the other will turn up.


I was thinking more of magic loop, and assuming one needs two lots of needles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy anniversary, Mr. P & Josephine!

Martina, I'm crossing my toes (need my fingers and eyes to type!). :XD:

Today we might get rain--a welcome thing here, to be sure--but we are expecting 95F+ the rest of the week. I don't mind it, actually!

I've hit a wall with the "thing" I've been knitting. Last night I realized that I had a plan for the first part but hadn't sorted the rest, so have just been winging it and it's not working (well, the knitting is fine; I just don't like it). So will let it sit in time out for a while and think on it.

Sugarsugar, I'm sending good thoughts for you & yours and am glad to hear your mum's doing a bit better.

Healing thoughts for all in need and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Still coughing like a mad thing and feeling very weak, but I feel as though I am on the mend at last.
Purple - Happy Anniversary to you & Mr P!
Sugarsugar - Glad to hear that your mum's improving. :thumbup:
Martina - Keeping fingers and toes crossed that everything goes right this time.
Rookie - Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perfect. Probably the cutest booties I've seen.


Thank you Gwen . I have now decided I'm going to make a pair of baby sandals myself no pattern I think the pain killers I took yesterday have affected my brain 😄so far I've got a sole with a little edge round 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking more of magic loop, and assuming one needs two lots of needles.


I just use one set 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Still coughing like a mad thing and feeling very weak, but I feel as though I am on the mend at last.
> Purple - Happy Anniversary to you & Mr P!
> Sugarsugar - Glad to hear that your mum's improving. :thumbup:


Glad to hear you are finally on the mend Kate hopefully the cough won't linger to long 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Forgot to say I brought two knitting projects with me......and never knit aa stitch. But, don't know about you, but I would probably have shakes from panic if i didm[t have knitting with me.
Shirley, I am so very sorry you had such a nasty fall. Prayers for you and DH. So wonderful to see you on KTP again. 
Josephine happy happy anniversary.
Have number to call handyman to start cooler. My DH has never "let" me do this and at 83 with macular degeneration and loss of peripheral vision on his left side, still insists he will do it. Sorry Sam, but MEN.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking more of magic loop, and assuming one needs two lots of needles.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83vuC-SL1RM





Here are some videos on magic loop knitting. I've become a fan of the knitting with two circulars which seems to need less adjusting of needles and cables while going from round to round. I've been doing the hexi-puffs with two circulars and it works great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Still coughing like a mad thing and feeling very weak, but I feel as though I am on the mend at last.
> Purple - Happy Anniversary to you & Mr P!
> Sugarsugar - Glad to hear that your mum's improving. :thumbup:
> Martina - Keeping fingers and toes crossed that everything goes right this time.
> Rookie - Hope you feel better very soon.


Kate - same back to you. I've had this gunk since Wednesday and it's starting to loosen up now. Our weather is adding to the problem with being rainy and low barometric pressure since last Sunday and no let up in sight. I've just switched from my usual cold medicine to some mucus relief. Hope you found something to make you feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdSpc0EZpnk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Rookie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

My niece, nephew, grandnephew and girlfriend, friend Betty standing, my nephew and me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Warm and muggy here and the temps will likely rise to near 90 degrees and some more thunder storms throughout the day.


Best wishes to you, Josephine and MR P. Hope it is a lovely day for celebrating.

So glad to hear that your mothers are improving, Cathy and 
Daralene.

Aurora (DGGD) came in about 5:15 am today and will be here until about dinner time. Fortunately she went back to sleep until about 8:30 and then had some breakfast. Too wet to play out just now.

Don has a follow-up appointment with the lung specialist today. He seems to be doing well but looks so thin and aged--stooping at the shoulders as so many older men do--when he carried himself tall and proud like the Marine veteran he is. That 18 pounds he lost in a week did not do him a favor. 

Tim is doing fine but easily distracted by Aurora because he is not used to her being here so much and we would normally go and do, when and where we pleased. Not so easy to do with her as she is not inclined to stay near by when distracted by whatever catches her eye.

I've started the 9th triangle on the wingspan, Sam. I think I'll add some sort of edging on the bottom to add a little length. When the A/C kicked in during worship service yesterday, even my linen blazer afforded little comfort. On the last Sunday of this month, just before Pastor and family go on vacation, we will have a ''hymn sing'' under the pavilion recently completed on the additional property our church purchased about 5 years ago and paid off the 20-year loan in just 3 years. With any luck, the congregation can be persuaded to follow the service with a picnic dinner there. They are not inclined to fellowship too often--probably because so many of them are rather closely related and see each other more than they really care to do outside of church. It seems easy for them to forget that some of us do not have large, extended families here.

I think that I've discovered a pattern for a summer top (bias lace sweater) to knit up in the orange-ish cotton yarn I inherited from a deceased member of my knitting group. The color is not one of my favorites but it will work with what summery wardrobe I have. Our warm/hot season is a relatively short one so I don't have much of a variety and that is further reduced by the fact that I've lost about 8 pounds since the end of last year. I'm to see my PCP for a consult about that next week. I'm feeling very well but when I mentioned the lost weight without any conscious effort on my part, she asked for a follow-up check on it.

I'd better get back to the laundry.

TTYL Ohio Joy


Joy, what a lovely family picture you've posted!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My niece, nephew, grandnephew and girlfriend, friend Betty standing, my nephew and me.


What a lovely family!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a soggy GreatBend. everyone


What a great idea Amy had. The muffins looks yummy! And the snow flakes are so beautiful. My Mum made lots of them, one of my daughters now has many of them on her Christmas tree every year. I still have a few too!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a lovely family!


Agreed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think of poor England then so tiny yet has an estimated population of 64 million people which in reality is more likely to be 70 million I'm surprised we don't sink . Actually saw a documentary a couple of month ago that said just that . UK is slowly but surely sinking tipping southwards ,
> Sonja


That's more than twice the population of all of Canada, you mipust not be able to move without tripping over someone. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely rose.
Happy anniversary.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG it is suppose to be 97 F today.


Can we trade, we had a frost warning last night :roll: didn't happen but came close. Why did my family homestead in this crazy country??


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope you get your A/C going soon, it must be very hard to sleep in that heat. Thanks for sharing the family photo.

Rookie & Kate, hope you ate both on the mend soon

Caren, looking forward to seeing all your snowflakes, the 3-D ones sound very interesting. I've made a few but nit had much sucess starching them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's more than twice the population of all of Canada, you mipust not be able to move without tripping over someone. :lol:


And the EU are demanding that England takes in more people even though there are not enough houses to house everybody already living here and countries like like France and Germany are way bigger than England and have far less populations and that's my little rant finished 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG it is suppose to be 97 F today.


Sounds like your weather is like ours...HOT, HOT, HOT!! Another week of hot wet blanket days!! Thank the lord for air conditioning!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Still coughing like a mad thing and feeling very weak, but I feel as though I am on the mend at last.
> Purple - Happy Anniversary to you & Mr P!
> Sugarsugar - Glad to hear that your mum's improving. :thumbup:
> Martina - Keeping fingers and toes crossed that everything goes right this time.
> Rookie - Hope you feel better very soon.


Sure hope you can shake this stuff soon. Summer/spring colds are the pits!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Forgot to say I brought two knitting projects with me......and never knit aa stitch. But, don't know about you, but I would probably have shakes from panic if i didm[t have knitting with me.
> Shirley, I am so very sorry you had such a nasty fall. Prayers for you and DH. So wonderful to see you on KTP again.
> Josephine happy happy anniversary.
> Have number to call handyman to start cooler. My DH has never "let" me do this and at 83 with macular degeneration and loss of peripheral vision on his left side, still insists he will do it. Sorry Sam, but MEN.


Sometimes wives just have to go ahead and do what they think is right....Men may think they are always right but they sure aren't a lot of the times!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My niece, nephew, grandnephew and girlfriend, friend Betty standing, my nephew and me.


I'm sure you have a lot of happy memories of your trip and time with your family!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Warm and muggy here and the temps will likely rise to near 90 degrees and some more thunder storms throughout the day.
> 
> Best wishes to you, Josephine and MR P. Hope it is a lovely day for celebrating.
> 
> ...


Having an active 5 yr old all day can be very tiring and distracting!! 
I hope your DH can regain the weight he lost.
I used to say if I lost weight without real effort on my part, I needed to be checked for cancer. I definitely can't say that now as most of the time I have no appetite. But then I do very little so what I eat, I really don't use quickly.
HOpe it's nothing serious causing the weight loss.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> My niece, nephew, grandnephew and girlfriend, friend Betty standing, my nephew and me.


What a lovely family you have Joy 
Have you managed to get your house to cool down yet 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> My niece, nephew, grandnephew and girlfriend, friend Betty standing, my nephew and me.


That was great to see :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Warm and muggy here and the temps will likely rise to near 90 degrees and some more thunder storms throughout the day.
> 
> Best wishes to you, Josephine and MR P. Hope it is a lovely day for celebrating.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you Joy 
I hope everything goes alright with both your husband and your own check ups at the doctors . Do you think now that he is on the mend that maybe he will put the weight he lost back on 
You made me smile with what you said about the families in your congregation . My older brothers and sisters were a bit like that they could only stand each other's company for so long . Me I only have a problem with my middle brother the other 5 I got / get along with great . But that s families for you . I hope you get your picnic dinner and enjoy it and the company 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As we've been saying, it takes all sorts, and what a dull world it would be if we were all the same!


It sure would be!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in before I catch up...... Mum had the physio today... and she managed to stand up with them helping, then again and they werent needed to hold her once up. Not for long but it is a good start.  She is to continue excersises as much as we can manage and physio guy will see her again on Thurs....


That is good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from another rainy day here in Chicagoland.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Mr. & Mrs. P...have a wonderful lunch.
> 
> ...


Feel better soon. Don't forget the cinnamon and honey!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That is good news!


I agree. Progress is good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs P.
> I have just had a phone call from my son to say the agent has been told the seller has seen their solicitor and as far as they are concerned all systems are go. We now have to wait to hear from our solicitor that all is ok and that we will be getting a date. So, still keep everything crossed please.
> Nice weather here today. Take care all. Just going to write to VaL, she sent me a letter today, she is progressing but anxious to get home.


Good news. Everything is still crossed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary to you and mr p and may you have many more. enjoy your lunch. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but I think it is supposed to brightenup later.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to walk down to the shops and back, knee felt fine. Only 5 more days of green socks.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> My niece, nephew, grandnephew and girlfriend, friend Betty standing, my nephew and me.


Lovely family photo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like she is getting stronger - continuous healing energy to help her get up to running speed. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in before I catch up...... Mum had the physio today... and she managed to stand up with them helping, then again and they werent needed to hold her once up. Not for long but it is a good start.  She is to continue excersises as much as we can manage and physio guy will see her again on Thurs....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy Jeanette - hopefully you will be up and around soon. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from another rainy day here in Chicagoland.
> 
> Unfortunately, my brother brought his chest cold germs with him when he visited and I've been down the past 3 days with achy head, sore throat, plugged ears, and cough. Sounds very much like what Kate has - that's one far reching virus!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it wonderful - so nice and warm. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG it is suppose to be 97 F today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more healing energy zooming your way kate - did you go to the doctor? --- sam



KateB said:


> Still coughing like a mad thing and feeling very weak, but I feel as though I am on the mend at last.
> Purple - Happy Anniversary to you & Mr P!
> Sugarsugar - Glad to hear that your mum's improving. :thumbup:
> Martina - Keeping fingers and toes crossed that everything goes right this time.
> Rookie - Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they can be very stubborn. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Have number to call handyman to start cooler. My DH has never "let" me do this and at 83 with macular degeneration and loss of peripheral vision on his left side, still insists he will do it. Sorry Sam, but MEN.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> more healing energy zooming your way kate - did you go to the doctor? --- sam


No, but I spoke to my friend who's a GP and he basically said that there's nothing they can give you for a virus, you just have to 'ride it out' :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking family joy - looks like you were having a good time. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> My niece, nephew, grandnephew and girlfriend, friend Betty standing, my nephew and me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround don with warm healing goodness. hopefully if he gains his weight back his "marine stature" will also return.

joy - the final direction of the windspan "Sl1p, knit all stitches on needle removing markers as you go." - I think you could knit back and forth for as often as you wanted to and then bind off. at one time I was going to make a wingspan with 180 sts to make it longer - haven't quite got that one started yet. lol --- sam



jheiens said:


> Warm and muggy here and the temps will likely rise to near 90 degrees and some more thunder storms throughout the day.
> 
> Best wishes to you, Josephine and MR P. Hope it is a lovely day for celebrating.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdSpc0EZpnk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the two circulars, too, Rookie. They seem less fiddly to me. I hope you get over this gunk and get well soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Feel better soon. Don't forget the cinnamon and honey!


And anything Olbas!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Still coughing like a mad thing and feeling very weak, but I feel as though I am on the mend at last.
> Purple - Happy Anniversary to you & Mr P!
> Sugarsugar - Glad to hear that your mum's improving. :thumbup:
> Martina - Keeping fingers and toes crossed that everything goes right this time.
> Rookie - Hope you feel better very soon.


I have had that cough for over a weeks now, finally can talk to people without coughing up a storm and feeling like my chest will explode.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, good to hear your mom seems to be improving a little, I'm sure getting better pain management has helped a lot.

Ohio Joy, I hope all goes well with both your & your DH checkups. Having Don lose that much weight is bound to make him look older, hopefully he can get feeling better & put it back n, too bad I couldn't donate a little to him. Lol. Maybe having your 5 yr old to chase every day is making you drop some pounds? Hope it's nothing serious.

DH took some photos of the wild rose blooming along the field where he was working, they smell so good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, good to hear your mom seems to be improving a little, I'm sure getting better pain management has helped a lot.
> 
> Ohio Joy, I hope all goes well with both your & your DH checkups. Having Don lose that much weight is bound to make him look older, hopefully he can get feeling better & put it back n, too bad I couldn't donate a little to him. Lol. Maybe having your 5 yr old to chase every day is making you drop some pounds? Hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> DH took some photos of the wild rose blooming along the field where he was working, they smell so good.


I love wild roses!

Edit : just spotted the knitting- vibrant colours!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, hope you get your A/C going soon, it must be very hard to sleep in that heat. Thanks for sharing the family photo.
> 
> Rookie & Kate, hope you ate both on the mend soon
> 
> Caren, looking forward to seeing all your snowflakes, the 3-D ones sound very interesting. I've made a few but nit had much sucess starching them.


 :shock: :shock: OH no my biggest fear is not being able to get them starched properly   :shock: I've not had the best of luck in the past am hoping I will get it right this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

An interesting premise from Earth Sky News:

http://earthsky.org/earth/north-america-once-linked-to-australia?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=f8079991ba-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-f8079991ba-394023553


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great knitting - love the color or colors I guess. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, good to hear your mom seems to be improving a little, I'm sure getting better pain management has helped a lot.
> 
> Ohio Joy, I hope all goes well with both your & your DH checkups. Having Don lose that much weight is bound to make him look older, hopefully he can get feeling better & put it back n, too bad I couldn't donate a little to him. Lol. Maybe having your 5 yr old to chase every day is making you drop some pounds? Hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> DH took some photos of the wild rose blooming along the field where he was working, they smell so good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try dipping them in heavy starch and the slap them on the refrigerator and kind of pull them into shape - I used to starch Phyllis's nursing caps that way. --- sam



 NanaCaren said:


> :shock: :shock: OH no my biggest fear is not being able to get them starched properly   :shock: I've not had the best of luck in the past am hoping I will get it right this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Desert Joy, I hope you get your cooler fixed up so you can be comfortable and rest up. You do have a lovely family!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everybody, I'm a little late, but better late than never. 
It's been nice hot and sunny here the last week, but it's rained almost every night, today though is cool with a high of 67F/9.4C and mostly cloudy, tomorrow is supposed to be back up in the 80's again though. 
Well congrats on the new additions, babys of any kind are always cute. 
Friday we went to Cheyenne to go to Sams and do some other shopping that we needed to do, Saturday morning, David headed out to Texas with a load and I worked at Marla's helping to get her bookshelves in some sem·blance of order (that only took about 4-41/2 hours), then I planted my roses when I got home and weeded around the others. Sunday I got the chicken wire up around the garden, poor Ryssa is not happy with me, all her entrance points into the garden are blocked now, she runs out, tries to get in, checks another place and tries to get in, then sits down and looks back at the kitchen door like I've completely ruined her life. lol I feel so bad, NOT.  
I hope that everyone is doing well, recovering, having good trips, and so on. Now that I've written a short story, I will go back and read the summary to see what I missed Thursday evening and Friday, and try to get caught up. OOOH! That sucks, the car in the left lane in front of David (he's in the middle lane), just lost their sun roof, it flew up and over Davids truck and crashed into the pavement. Thank goodness it didn't hit anyone and no one was injured. 
Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, good to hear your mom seems to be improving a little, I'm sure getting better pain management has helped a lot.
> 
> Ohio Joy, I hope all goes well with both your & your DH checkups. Having Don lose that much weight is bound to make him look older, hopefully he can get feeling better & put it back n, too bad I couldn't donate a little to him. Lol. Maybe having your 5 yr old to chase every day is making you drop some pounds? Hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> DH took some photos of the wild rose blooming along the field where he was working, they smell so good.


The rose is lovely. 
I love the yarn you used, thaat is so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Anniversary!


From me too!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have had that cough for over a weeks now, finally can talk to people without coughing up a storm and feeling like my chest will explode.


Sending healing prayers your way also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, good to hear your mom seems to be improving a little, I'm sure getting better pain management has helped a lot.
> 
> Ohio Joy, I hope all goes well with both your & your DH checkups. Having Don lose that much weight is bound to make him look older, hopefully he can get feeling better & put it back n, too bad I couldn't donate a little to him. Lol. Maybe having your 5 yr old to chase every day is making you drop some pounds? Hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> DH took some photos of the wild rose blooming along the field where he was working, they smell so good.


I love the scent of wild roses. Your stole is beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody, I'm a little late, but better late than never.
> It's been nice hot and sunny here the last week, but it's rained almost every night, today though is cool with a high of 67F/9.4C and mostly cloudy, tomorrow is supposed to be back up in the 80's again though.
> Well congrats on the new additions, babys of any kind are always cute.
> Friday we went to Cheyenne to go to Sams and do some other shopping that we needed to do, Saturday morning, David headed out to Texas with a load and I worked at Marla's helping to get her bookshelves in some sem·blance of order (that only took about 4-41/2 hours), then I planted my roses when I got home and weeded around the others. Sunday I got the chicken wire up around the garden, poor Ryssa is not happy with me, all her entrance points into the garden are blocked now, she runs out, tries to get in, checks another place and tries to get in, then sits down and looks back at the kitchen door like I've completely ruined her life. lol I feel so bad, NOT.
> ...


You have been busy! Poor Ryssa but nicely protected garden. Glad no one was injured when the sunroof was lost


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody, I'm a little late, but better late than never.
> It's been nice hot and sunny here the last week, but it's rained almost every night, today though is cool with a high of 67F/9.4C and mostly cloudy, tomorrow is supposed to be back up in the 80's again though.
> Well congrats on the new additions, babys of any kind are always cute.
> Friday we went to Cheyenne to go to Sams and do some other shopping that we needed to do, Saturday morning, David headed out to Texas with a load and I worked at Marla's helping to get her bookshelves in some sem·blance of order (that only took about 4-41/2 hours), then I planted my roses when I got home and weeded around the others. Sunday I got the chicken wire up around the garden, poor Ryssa is not happy with me, all her entrance points into the garden are blocked now, she runs out, tries to get in, checks another place and tries to get in, then sits down and looks back at the kitchen door like I've completely ruined her life. lol I feel so bad, NOT.
> ...


You have been busy! Poor Ryssa but nicely protected garden. Glad no one was injured when the sunroof was lost


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> try dipping them in heavy starch and the slap them on the refrigerator and kind of pull them into shape - I used to starch Phyllis's nursing caps that way. --- sam


Thanks for that tip I'll give it a try fingers crossed it works for me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy -- hope Don regains his strength and weight soon and also his posture. Hope your weight loss is not something serious and just a result of burning more than you're taking in...with all you have going, I'll bet that it's the latter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I love the scent of wild roses. Your stole is beautiful!


I love it to Bonnie the colours are lovely . Lovely pictures of wild roses too 
Are you going to take some pictures of your gardens that you planted ? 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have had that cough for over a weeks now, finally can talk to people without coughing up a storm and feeling like my chest will explode.


Sorry to hear you've had this also...I have another few days to go then if yours lasted over a week. It is beginning to loosen up so I'm blowing my nose constantly, but at least it's taken some of the pressure off the sinus and headache is gone--ears are still clogged though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :shock: :shock: OH no my biggest fear is not being able to get them starched properly   :shock: I've not had the best of luck in the past am hoping I will get it right this time. :thumbup:


I found using the sugar solution worked the best on the Christmas bells I made several years ago...they even stored okay with tissue stuck in the bell part. Once set with the sugar, I sprayed with some finishing spray. I don't suppose you could use this in the warmer climates, but works up North.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie - love the shawl. What yarn is that - it's so pretty!

Love the wild roses too - don't think I've ever seen them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My niece, nephew, grandnephew and girlfriend, friend Betty standing, my nephew and me.


Beautiful family Joy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You have been busy! Poor Ryssa but nicely protected garden. Glad no one was injured when the sunroof was lost


 I figure I'm at least getting in extra exercise. 
Yes poor Ryssa, and to add insult to injury, I won't let her bring her cow hoof up into my chair as they stink the more the dogs chew on them. She's very put out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caren, glad that the cough is going away, hopefully it keeps going away and doesn't come back.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, good to hear your mom seems to be improving a little, I'm sure getting better pain management has helped a lot.
> 
> Ohio Joy, I hope all goes well with both your & your DH checkups. Having Don lose that much weight is bound to make him look older, hopefully he can get feeling better & put it back n, too bad I couldn't donate a little to him. Lol. Maybe having your 5 yr old to chase every day is making you drop some pounds? Hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> DH took some photos of the wild rose blooming along the field where he was working, they smell so good.


The wild roses and your project are beautiful!
JUnek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is my prototype for the idea I had for a babies knitted sandal and now I can actually see it I know what I need to do to change it and make a better design


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> try dipping them in heavy starch and the slap them on the refrigerator and kind of pull them into shape - I used to starch Phyllis's nursing caps that way. --- sam


My sister used to mix Elmer's glue and water half and half to stiffen her crocheted snowflakes. That was over 20 years ago and they're still stiff and have held their shape. I've never tried it personally.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody, I'm a little late, but better late than never.
> It's been nice hot and sunny here the last week, but it's rained almost every night, today though is cool with a high of 67F/9.4C and mostly cloudy, tomorrow is supposed to be back up in the 80's again though.
> Well congrats on the new additions, babys of any kind are always cute.
> Friday we went to Cheyenne to go to Sams and do some other shopping that we needed to do, Saturday morning, David headed out to Texas with a load and I worked at Marla's helping to get her bookshelves in some sem·blance of order (that only took about 4-41/2 hours), then I planted my roses when I got home and weeded around the others. Sunday I got the chicken wire up around the garden, poor Ryssa is not happy with me, all her entrance points into the garden are blocked now, she runs out, tries to get in, checks another place and tries to get in, then sits down and looks back at the kitchen door like I've completely ruined her life. lol I feel so bad, NOT.
> ...


Wow!! So glad that sun roof didn't hit and break David's windshield. I know that was scary!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my prototype for the idea I had for a babies knitted sandal and now I can actually see it I know what I need to do to change it and make a better design


Aren't you smart?! That's very cute!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Warm and muggy here and the temps will likely rise to near 90 degrees and some more thunder storms throughout the day.
> 
> Best wishes to you, Josephine and MR P. Hope it is a lovely day for celebrating.
> 
> ...


Hoping that Don's appointment went well and that you all got good news. 
Poor Tim, but it's good that he's doing okay with the disruption of Aurora, it's hard with young ones, they have so much energy. 
You've had so much going on this last year that it's not surprising that you've had weight loss.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, beautiful rose and beautiful scarf :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend Where we are getting it romantic drizzly rain. Stopping in real quick before heading out and about.I will try to catch up when I get back.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy going out to all those in need. HUGS all the way round the world. Have a great day


Love the coffee, and yes, having a friend like you and a friend like me is just good taste. LOL!!! 
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you they are fun to make up as long as I read the proper snowflake pattern and don't try to combine two different ones. :mrgreen: :XD: Which I have done more than once.


 That would indeed make them unique.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs P.
> I have just had a phone call from my son to say the agent has been told the seller has seen their solicitor and as far as they are concerned all systems are go. We now have to wait to hear from our solicitor that all is ok and that we will be getting a date. So, still keep everything crossed please.
> Nice weather here today. Take care all. Just going to write to VaL, she sent me a letter today, she is progressing but anxious to get home.


Wonderful!!!!! I have everything and my shoe laces crossed!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, that is a veryneat idea :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Aren't you smart?! That's very cute!
> Junek


Thank you June and not to smart as I did not write down what I was doing when doing it 😄 good job it is only a prototype already started next one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Wow!! So glad that sun roof didn't hit and break David's windshield. I know that was scary!
> Junek


It's very lucky that it didn't cause an accident . I'm glad it didn't do any damage 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, that is a veryneat idea :thumbup:


Thank you Norma . The only trouble is I now have an idea for another one 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to surround don with warm healing goodness. hopefully if he gains his weight back his "marine stature" will also return.
> 
> joy - the final direction of the windspan "Sl1p, knit all stitches on needle removing markers as you go." - I think you could knit back and forth for as often as you wanted to and then bind off. at one time I was going to make a wingspan with 180 sts to make it longer - haven't quite got that one started yet. lol --- sam


Sam, I probably should have cast on a number of extra stitches, but as this is my first one, I wasn't sure of the math proportions; so I've been winging it. Next one I will use a larger needle size and more stitches. The eyelets are okay, even with the random spacings, but a larger size needle would create a lacier effect and be lighter in weight. Also, the multi-color hides mistakes as well as the eyelet's laciness.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What thoughtful DH you have to take the time to photograph the roses. They really are lovely. The scarf/ wrap you're blocking is beautiful. The yarn is interesting with the bright "stripe" contrasting with the darker colors too. You always do suc lovely work.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, good to hear your mom seems to be improving a little, I'm sure getting better pain management has helped a lot.
> 
> Ohio Joy, I hope all goes well with both your & your DH checkups. Having Don lose that much weight is bound to make him look older, hopefully he can get feeling better & put it back n, too bad I couldn't donate a little to him. Lol. Maybe having your 5 yr old to chase every day is making you drop some pounds? Hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> DH took some photos of the wild rose blooming along the field where he was working, they smell so good.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lovely roses, Bonnie, and the knitting is lovely. Good on you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy you have been a busy lady between Marla's and your home! I bet you get a real laugh out of Ryssa's antics. I am thankful the "flying sunroof" didn't cause David to have an accident or hurt anyone else. I've never heard of anything like that happening to a sunroof. 

Can't wait to meet in person at the KAP. Take care!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy -- hope Don regains his strength and weight soon and also his posture. Hope your weight loss is not something serious and just a result of burning more than you're taking in...with all you have going, I'll bet that it's the latter.


That is my thought, too, Rookie. I'm not worrying about it until she tells me I have something to be concerned about.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG that is so cute!!! 


Swedenme said:


> This is my prototype for the idea I had for a babies knitted sandal and now I can actually see it I know what I need to do to change it and make a better design


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I go fix dinner and forget Happy Anniversary to Purple & Mr P. 

Joy sendiing Don healing prayers for a speedy return to proper weight and stature and for you that your weight loss is due to being run around by a 5 year old. Also hope Don's recheck went well today. {{HUGS}}

Sassafras (Joy) I am glad you had such a great trip. Loved the family picture.


Off to finish fix supper; fixing chunky chicken salad with apples & grapes served on a bed of lettuce and wedges of tomatoe. It's just too hot for a hot meal. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG that is so cute!!!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma . The only trouble is I now have an idea for another one
> Sonja


Here comes Sonja the knitting designer!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wish you could have met us in Charleston.
Kaye, Ryssa lives a charmed pampered life. Wish I could snuggle her.
Sonja, you are so clever. Love the baby sandal.
Joy, sending healing energy for you and DH.
Bonnie, love the roses and scarf. We don't have a/c. We use evaporative cooling which works fine in desert. Unfortunately it is not yet working. I am trying to not be snarky but really this is unacceptable in 106 degree heat. I would have called service man to put it on April 1st. If it got cool some nights we could ue electric blanket. But even in cotton sari with tower fn going I am barely not sweltering.
Thank all for compliment on pic. I wrote all names down to thank individually and can't read my own writing.
Spent an hour in the pool at InShape to try and keep my cool and not mill DH.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here comes Sonja the knitting designer!


I doubt that . But I was quite pleased with how it turned out I'm looking forward to seeing what it looks like when I make some changes 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I doubt that . But I was quite pleased with how it turned out I'm looking forward to seeing what it looks like when I make some changes
> Sonja


You never know--my designing started with my thinking, "I wonder if I could..." Go for it! :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Scary the sunroof letting loose, could have cause a terrible accident. I'm glad it missed David.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody, I'm a little late, but better late than never.
> It's been nice hot and sunny here the last week, but it's rained almost every night, today though is cool with a high of 67F/9.4C and mostly cloudy, tomorrow is supposed to be back up in the 80's again though.
> Well congrats on the new additions, babys of any kind are always cute.
> Friday we went to Cheyenne to go to Sams and do some other shopping that we needed to do, Saturday morning, David headed out to Texas with a load and I worked at Marla's helping to get her bookshelves in some sem·blance of order (that only took about 4-41/2 hours), then I planted my roses when I got home and weeded around the others. Sunday I got the chicken wire up around the garden, poor Ryssa is not happy with me, all her entrance points into the garden are blocked now, she runs out, tries to get in, checks another place and tries to get in, then sits down and looks back at the kitchen door like I've completely ruined her life. lol I feel so bad, NOT.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie - love the shawl. What yarn is that - it's so pretty!
> 
> Love the wild roses too - don't think I've ever seen them.


The yarn is Mary Maxim Prism Sparkle, it's only acrylic but comes in very pretty colours. My sister is a redhead, I think this will go to her for her birthday in Nov.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my prototype for the idea I had for a babies knitted sandal and now I can actually see it I know what I need to do to change it and make a better design


It's very cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I doubt that . But I was quite pleased with how it turned out I'm looking forward to seeing what it looks like when I make some changes
> Sonja


I would still say you are one of the most courageous knitters I know!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie - love the shawl. What yarn is that - it's so pretty!
> 
> Love the wild roses too - don't think I've ever seen them.


The wild roses grow all over here, they are Albertas provincial flower.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> You never know--my designing started with my thinking, "I wonder if I could..." Go for it! :mrgreen: :thumbup:


Thank you Sorlenna I'm going to try my best to make a nice sandal

Thank you Bonnie and desert Joy

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would still say you are one of the most courageous knitters I know!


Thank you Julie that's a very nice compliment 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie that's a very nice compliment
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The wild roses grow all over here, they are Albertas provincial flower.


Do they have a lovely perfume to them Bonnie 
I do like the smell even though I end up sneezing about 50 times 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was over at DS place scrubbing the rust off the siding & foundation where the previous owners let the sprinkler run on the house. The well over there has terrible iron. It looks so much better now.

While I was over there I picked a bunch of rhubarb, I have a cake in the oven & put 9 bags in the freezer. DH doesnt like rhubarb but I decided to make the cake anyway, I will share with someone, not sure who yet.

Here are some photos of my yard, it will look much better in another month, I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was over at DS place scrubbing the rust off the siding & foundation where the previous owners let the sprinkler run on the house. The well over there has terrible iron. It looks so much better now.
> 
> While I was over there I picked a bunch of rhubarb, I have a cake in the oven & put 9 bags in the freezer. DH doesnt like rhubarb but I decided to make the cake anyway, I will share with someone, not sure who yet.
> 
> Here are some photos of my yard, it will look much better in another month, I hope.


Those purple flowers are glorious!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The yarn is Mary Maxim Prism Sparkle, it's only acrylic but comes in very pretty colours. My sister is a redhead, I think this will go to her for her birthday in Nov.


I think that's a perfect choice for your sister.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I go fix dinner and forget Happy Anniversary to Purple & Mr P.
> 
> Joy sendiing Don healing prayers for a speedy return to proper weight and stature and for you that your weight loss is due to being run around by a 5 year old. Also hope Don's recheck went well today. {{HUGS}}
> 
> ...


Your dinner sounds wonderful!! You're so right about the heat. Our high today was 99f and it was still that hot at 6pm. The heat index was 109. I feel sorry for anyone who has to work in this heat. If it's this hot now, in June, I really dread July and August!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was over at DS place scrubbing the rust off the siding & foundation where the previous owners let the sprinkler run on the house. The well over there has terrible iron. It looks so much better now.
> 
> While I was over there I picked a bunch of rhubarb, I have a cake in the oven & put 9 bags in the freezer. DH doesnt like rhubarb but I decided to make the cake anyway, I will share with someone, not sure who yet.
> 
> Here are some photos of my yard, it will look much better in another month, I hope.


Your flowers and yard are so lovely. I really miss having a garden but wouldn't be able to work in it if I could have one. But I sure miss those fresh veggies!
I've never had rhubarb...I don't think I've ever even seen any!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs P.
> I have just had a phone call from my son to say the agent has been told the seller has seen their solicitor and as far as they are concerned all systems are go. We now have to wait to hear from our solicitor that all is ok and that we will be getting a date. So, still keep everything crossed please.
> Nice weather here today. Take care all. Just going to write to VaL, she sent me a letter today, she is progressing but anxious to get home.


Sounding hopeful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, your green looks grand. Oh what I would give to be somewhere where you had to turn on an oven. i think i could bake just putting casserole in sun. Cooler still not fixed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do they have a lovely perfume to them Bonnie
> I do like the smell even though I end up sneezing about 50 times
> Sonja


Yes, they smell wonderful


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love roses too but the smell gives me a massive headache.


Swedenme said:


> Do they have a lovely perfume to them Bonnie
> I do like the smell even though I end up sneezing about 50 times
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love all the flowers and the garden & fruit trees.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was over at DS place scrubbing the rust off the siding & foundation where the previous owners let the sprinkler run on the house. The well over there has terrible iron. It looks so much better now.
> 
> While I was over there I picked a bunch of rhubarb, I have a cake in the oven & put 9 bags in the freezer. DH doesnt like rhubarb but I decided to make the cake anyway, I will share with someone, not sure who yet.
> 
> Here are some photos of my yard, it will look much better in another month, I hope.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was like that last summer when everyone here was talking about rhubarb so I broke down, bought some frozen and made a crumble or pie (don't remember which) using it and OMG it was sooooooo good.


jknappva said:


> Your flowers and yard are so lovely. I really miss having a garden but wouldn't be able to work in it if I could have one. But I sure miss those fresh veggies!
> I've never had rhubarb...I don't think I've ever even seen any!
> Junek


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy, I'm glad too that Don is doing better. Maybe as he continues he'll put the weight back on and have a little more strength.
Hopefully you're not having flooding. We have some squishy ground behind the barn and everything is damp and hard to keep clean and dry ugh but I'm still glad it's Summer and not icy Winter any more!
My little garden is growing and our son's is growing quite nicely. It'll be hard to get in there to weed so I hope the plants grow fast.
I've had a nice restful day off and will go back to work tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully my back will hold out!


Poledra65 said:


> Hoping that Don's appointment went well and that you all got good news.
> Poor Tim, but it's good that he's doing okay with the disruption of Aurora, it's hard with young ones, they have so much energy.
> You've had so much going on this last year that it's not surprising that you've had weight loss.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was like that last summer when everyone here was talking about rhubarb so I broke down, bought some frozen and made a crumble or pie (don't remember which) using it and OMG it was sooooooo good.


And I'm still on the search for it...someday I'll try it!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, your flowers are beautiful, and your garden is amazing! Our son has put in a good size garden like that. We're going to have a LOT of green beans!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was over at DS place scrubbing the rust off the siding & foundation where the previous owners let the sprinkler run on the house. The well over there has terrible iron. It looks so much better now.
> 
> While I was over there I picked a bunch of rhubarb, I have a cake in the oven & put 9 bags in the freezer. DH doesnt like rhubarb but I decided to make the cake anyway, I will share with someone, not sure who yet.
> 
> Here are some photos of my yard, it will look much better in another month, I hope.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in before I catch up...... Mum had the physio today... and she managed to stand up with them helping, then again and they werent needed to hold her once up. Not for long but it is a good start.  She is to continue excersises as much as we can manage and physio guy will see her again on Thurs....


Good news, hoping that she continues to improve, small steps but good none the less. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was over at DS place scrubbing the rust off the siding & foundation where the previous owners let the sprinkler run on the house. The well over there has terrible iron. It looks so much better now.
> 
> While I was over there I picked a bunch of rhubarb, I have a cake in the oven & put 9 bags in the freezer. DH doesnt like rhubarb but I decided to make the cake anyway, I will share with someone, not sure who yet.
> 
> Here are some photos of my yard, it will look much better in another month, I hope.


I love your yard Bonnie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I'm still on the search for it...someday I'll try it!


I couldn't find Rhubarb in Texas to save my life, I was so used to it growing everywhere in Alaska, I have some in my back yard now, it grows with absolutely no help whatsoever.  In the right environment that is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Joy, I'm glad too that Don is doing better. Maybe as he continues he'll put the weight back on and have a little more strength.
> Hopefully you're not having flooding. We have some squishy ground behind the barn and everything is damp and hard to keep clean and dry ugh but I'm still glad it's Summer and not icy Winter any more!
> My little garden is growing and our son's is growing quite nicely. It'll be hard to get in there to weed so I hope the plants grow fast.
> I've had a nice restful day off and will go back to work tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully my back will hold out!


Don't over do the back, I did that a little bit last week, not too bad, but did have to take a pill one night in order to sleep, it was so tight.
Whoo hoo!!!! David had dumped the whole package of watermelon seeds in an area of the garden, we have about 7 starts coming up so far, we may actually get watermelon this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, wish you could have met us in Charleston.
> Kaye, Ryssa lives a charmed pampered life. Wish I could snuggle her.
> Sonja, you are so clever. Love the baby sandal.
> Joy, sending healing energy for you and DH.
> ...


Joy, there are days I threaten to send her out in the semi with her daddy. lol She's standing at the edge of my chair bouncing up and down and growling at her hoof as it's on the floor and she wants it in the chair, she finally got down to get it, but now is throwing it at my feet trying to get me to put it in the chair with her, not happening, that thing stinks. lol She is way too pampered, she lives up to her name, Ryssa Princess Penelope Schwanz. lol David said she was born with the cuteness dowload built in and she knows how to work it.

I sure hope you are able to get the cooler working soon, that's just way too hot in the house, makes everything miserable, I came home to 90 in the house Saturday, thankfully we have the portable air con unit and I was able to cool it down considerably.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You never know--my designing started with my thinking, "I wonder if I could..." Go for it! :mrgreen: :thumbup:


I agree, mine started with, I need so I'll come up with it. 
Have fun and enjoy it. Mind you, I don't design nearly as much or as intricate as Sorlenna does, but I love it as much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Scary the sunroof letting loose, could have cause a terrible accident. I'm glad it missed David.


Me too, he was on his head set talking to me when it happened, he though it was just the cover to the sun roof at first, until it shattered behind him, he was really glad that no one was directly behind her, I'm sure it scared the heck out of her also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you have been a busy lady between Marla's and your home! I bet you get a real laugh out of Ryssa's antics. I am thankful the "flying sunroof" didn't cause David to have an accident or hurt anyone else. I've never heard of anything like that happening to a sunroof.
> 
> Can't wait to meet in person at the KAP. Take care!


 Today was pretty much a nothing day, just did a little in the kitchen, swept and mopped, and put the little bit of laundry I had done yesterday, away. 
She's a hoot, she's passed out next to me now. 
I agree, I've never heard of anything like that before either, very scary. 
Can't wait to meet you all too!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my prototype for the idea I had for a babies knitted sandal and now I can actually see it I know what I need to do to change it and make a better design


You aren't alone, I never remember to write down what I do on the first one either, especially on fingerless mitts, I do the first one, then have to go back and remember what I did and write it down so that I can do the second. :roll: You'd think I'd learn, but so far that seems to be my M.O. lol

Oops, I responded on this post when it should have gone to your other one, oh well, I just combine them. 
Your sandal is adorable!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's very lucky that it didn't cause an accident . I'm glad it didn't do any damage
> Sonja


I can't even imagine what went through that poor ladies mind when it happened, thankfully she didn't panic and accidentally cause an accident.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> try dipping them in heavy starch and the slap them on the refrigerator and kind of pull them into shape - I used to starch Phyllis's nursing caps that way. --- sam


LOL! All I could see in my mind was nursing caps and pasta being thrown at the fridge to see if it would stick.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a cute puppy.



Poledra65 said:


> Joy, there are days I threaten to send her out in the semi with her daddy. lol She's standing at the edge of my chair bouncing up and down and growling at her hoof as it's on the floor and she wants it in the chair, she finally got down to get it, but now is throwing it at my feet trying to get me to put it in the chair with her, not happening, that thing stinks. lol She is way too pampered, she lives up to her name, Ryssa Princess Penelope Schwanz. lol David said she was born with the cuteness dowload built in and she knows how to work it.
> 
> I sure hope you are able to get the cooler working soon, that's just way too hot in the house, makes everything miserable, I came home to 90 in the house Saturday, thankfully we have the portable air con unit and I was able to cool it down considerably.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Joy, I'm glad too that Don is doing better. Maybe as he continues he'll put the weight back on and have a little more strength.
> Hopefully you're not having flooding. We have some squishy ground behind the barn and everything is damp and hard to keep clean and dry ugh but I'm still glad it's Summer and not icy Winter any more!
> My little garden is growing and our son's is growing quite nicely. It'll be hard to get in there to weed so I hope the plants grow fast.
> I've had a nice restful day off and will go back to work tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully my back will hold out!


Take care, hope your back doesn't cause problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow what an amazing thing for a 6 yo to do. Tearing up at the thought that a 6yo could be so thoughtful and selfless as to do this. Presumably his parents set the example for him. And just for Ben to get to the finish line is a great achievement for him as well so well done on Ben for persevering.


I agree, wow, what a wonderful thing for that little boy to do for Ben, I think that makes him the overall first place winner just for his kindness and sportsmanship. And great that Ben made it to the finish line in all the races, nice job Ben!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a cute puppy.


Thank you, she's charging her batteries right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Bentley!


Happy late birthday Bentley!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a soggy GreatBend. Spent the weekend at camp relaxing and crocheting on my snowflakes. I need to start tucking in ends before I get many more me.
> 
> A really neat idea for those that like corn dogs but want to make them at home. Amy made a gluten free cornbread mix put it into muffin tins, cut hot dogs to fit and pressed one piece into each muffin tin. Baked them for about 12 minutes at 350f/176c/ gas mark4.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all those in need and hugs for everyone


Those look good, great idea, I'll have to try them for David and maybe use sausages. Yummm
Love the snowflakes!!! Those will look great on trees.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all.
> Today is DH birthday. We had a busy weekend celebrating with our one son and his wife and then some friends. So tonight I am wore out.
> So we decided to get up,early and then drive into work.
> The weather this weekend was just perfect but changed today.
> ...


Happy late birthday to your DH!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good one as its off the iPad but you get the picture 😀first time I've knit a pair in the round will definitly knit them again now I know what I'm doing
> Sonja


Thosere adorable! And the color is great too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those of you in the States may be familiar with this- it appealed to my warped sense of humour! Thanks mjs!
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/bud_lite.html#.VQ727PQbxwU.mailto


 :shock:  :XD: :XD: Too funny!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that must have been a little scary. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody, I'm a little late, but better late than never.
> It's been nice hot and sunny here the last week, but it's rained almost every night, today though is cool with a high of 67F/9.4C and mostly cloudy, tomorrow is supposed to be back up in the 80's again though.
> Well congrats on the new additions, babys of any kind are always cute.
> Friday we went to Cheyenne to go to Sams and do some other shopping that we needed to do, Saturday morning, David headed out to Texas with a load and I worked at Marla's helping to get her bookshelves in some sem·blance of order (that only took about 4-41/2 hours), then I planted my roses when I got home and weeded around the others. Sunday I got the chicken wire up around the garden, poor Ryssa is not happy with me, all her entrance points into the garden are blocked now, she runs out, tries to get in, checks another place and tries to get in, then sits down and looks back at the kitchen door like I've completely ruined her life. lol I feel so bad, NOT.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja - that is so cute - what wonderful work you turn out - those will look so cute on a baby. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is my prototype for the idea I had for a babies knitted sandal and now I can actually see it I know what I need to do to change it and make a better design


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to Daralene for posting about my fall. I just wanted to let you know that I am doing okay so far . I have a mess in my mouth and still have to be really careful and watch for a brain bleed.
> 
> What is happening with Mel? It sounds far from good.
> 
> ...


Oh my Shirley! You certainly don't do things by halves, I am so very glad that you are okay and going to be fine, but having a sore mouth is no fun at all, I hope that the sores and soreness heals quickly and you are able to enjoy something a bit more substantial than soup and pudding. Please continue to take it easy, prayers and positive healing energies winging their way to you. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always wrap and turn if you did not want the eyelets. depending on the yarn I don't think I would go beyond an eight unless you are using really bulky yarn. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, I probably should have cast on a number of extra stitches, but as this is my first one, I wasn't sure of the math proportions; so I've been winging it. Next one I will use a larger needle size and more stitches. The eyelets are okay, even with the random spacings, but a larger size needle would create a lacier effect and be lighter in weight. Also, the multi-color hides mistakes as well as the eyelet's laciness.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, back from a 3 day wet, cold, muddy, dusty trip to the Sunshine Coast Show as support for my niece, the 15yo that has the health issues. DN, while not winning, did well. In the Junior Parader, she missed a ribbon just, all the kids in her age group were at the same level. It was cold enough that, on the second day, I sat in my little camp and made a set of fingerless gloves. Made them a little lose so that I could slip them onto my wrists when I needed to wash my hands.


Wonderful that your DN did well and even better that she had no health flair ups while at the shop.

Hopes that the moving goes smoothly and works well for all involved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - and a good designer in the making. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I would still say you are one of the most courageous knitters I know!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just read the news about Mel. So sorry to hear how poorly she is doing and now a possible diagnosis of MS. Pray it is wrong.
> 
> Didn't go to Ohio. Sis wants to try some tough love with mom and I think it might be working. Mom finally said that she thinks she is her own worst road block. Shows she is thinking about her attitude. Hope she can. It would be nice if she had some quality days ahead and not just sitting and waiting to die like she has been. It is good that I got to stay here and get a little more rest. Will go down a week from now.


Glad that your mom is doing better, hopefully the tough love will work wonders. Very glad that you are able to rest up at home with DH and then travel together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Bentley! My GD (Miss S) turned two yesterday!


Happy late birthday to your GD!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all - well, we sold 45 of the 50 loaves of bread that we had. One of the ladies took the others back to church to put in the refrigerator. We will see if anyone wants to buy them tomorrow after services. If not they willbe frozen for the next bake sale in the fall.
> 
> I bought 2 chicken halves to bring home for dinner - I need to go throw them in the oven to warm up and find something to go with them. Won't be anything fancy - I left home at 7:30 a.m. to help set up and got home about 3:30 after helping take things down. Came in, got a glass of water, sat in my chair and fell asleep!
> 
> Guess I'd better go before I fall asleep again.Love and hugs, Paula


I'd say that that was a well earned nap, wonderful that they sold so well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is very cute. sam



Poledra65 said:


> Joy, there are days I threaten to send her out in the semi with her daddy. lol She's standing at the edge of my chair bouncing up and down and growling at her hoof as it's on the floor and she wants it in the chair, she finally got down to get it, but now is throwing it at my feet trying to get me to put it in the chair with her, not happening, that thing stinks. lol She is way too pampered, she lives up to her name, Ryssa Princess Penelope Schwanz. lol David said she was born with the cuteness dowload built in and she knows how to work it.
> 
> I sure hope you are able to get the cooler working soon, that's just way too hot in the house, makes everything miserable, I came home to 90 in the house Saturday, thankfully we have the portable air con unit and I was able to cool it down considerably.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up back to page 10, so I'm off to bed. 
have a great night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes Sam, she is, and the problem is, she knows it too. lol I look at her and say "Awe, she's so cute" and she comes running to get snuggled, she really is a sweetheart but she's got attitude to spare, scared a poor lab last week, the poor thing just wanted to see Ryssa and Ryssa growled and backed the poor pup off, so I picked up Ryssa and let the poor lab see her, it was okay as long as I was holding her, but on the ground she thinks she mighty big. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> absolutely - and a good designer in the making. --- sam


 :thumbup: It would not surprise me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was over at DS place scrubbing the rust off the siding & foundation where the previous owners let the sprinkler run on the house. The well over there has terrible iron. It looks so much better now.
> 
> While I was over there I picked a bunch of rhubarb, I have a cake in the oven & put 9 bags in the freezer. DH doesnt like rhubarb but I decided to make the cake anyway, I will share with someone, not sure who yet.
> 
> Here are some photos of my yard, it will look much better in another month, I hope.


Your yard is beautiful Bonnie I have columbines everywhere as they self seed but it's funny because depending where they are in the garden they are different colours ranging from white to pink to a dark purple
Two things I find funny and it just shows the difference between countries 
1 rhubarb , that plant is everywhere here and you can buy it in any grocery store you just have to taste rhubarb pie warm it's delicious but never eat it raw it's awful in my opinion 
2 the word yard the definition here of a backyard is a small piece of land at the back of a house surrounded by a wall and usually a hard surface ie concrete 
I would love your yard Bonnie 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, your green looks grand. Oh what I would give to be somewhere where you had to turn on an oven. i think i could bake just putting casserole in sun. Cooler still not fixed.


Oh oh I can't imagine how hot you must be . It's not as if you can open doors and windows to help cool the house down . Do you have any fans 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, there are days I threaten to send her out in the semi with her daddy. lol She's standing at the edge of my chair bouncing up and down and growling at her hoof as it's on the floor and she wants it in the chair, she finally got down to get it, but now is throwing it at my feet trying to get me to put it in the chair with her, not happening, that thing stinks. lol She is way too pampered, she lives up to her name, Ryssa Princess Penelope Schwanz. lol David said she was born with the cuteness dowload built in and she knows how to work it.
> 
> I sure hope you are able to get the cooler working soon, that's just way too hot in the house, makes everything miserable, I came home to 90 in the house Saturday, thankfully we have the portable air con unit and I was able to cool it down considerably.


She is so cute and what a lovely colour she is . I agree about them hoof things and the smell I refuse to buy them now . Although when I give mine something large for her to chew on she just heads straight for the back garden and that's it don't see her for ages 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is so cute and what a lovely colour she is . I agree about them hoof things and the smell I refuse to buy them now . Although when I give mine something large for her to chew on she just heads straight for the back garden and that's it don't see her for ages
> Sonja


Thank you, and she's so soft after a bath. 
I don't think I'll be getting them again either, I hadn't gotten them in forever so forgot that they tend to stink as they get chewed, but then the bigger dogs never tried putting them in the chair beside me either. 
She tries to take them to the yard with her, I have to tell her and Buster to leave them in the house, at least Buster will usually when told, go back and get whatever he has dragged out to the backyard and bring it back in. lol


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was over at DS place scrubbing the rust off the siding & foundation where the previous owners let the sprinkler run on the house. The well over there has terrible iron. It looks so much better now.
> 
> While I was over there I picked a bunch of rhubarb, I have a cake in the oven & put 9 bags in the freezer. DH doesnt like rhubarb but I decided to make the cake anyway, I will share with someone, not sure who yet.
> 
> Here are some photos of my yard, it will look much better in another month, I hope.


Lovely yard Bonnie, thanks for posting the photos. No wonder you spend so much time working outside, there is so much work out there! Someone gave me some rhubarb a while back and I made a rhubarb cake - it was delicious!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey.

Had a lovely day yesterday, fun with the knitting group in the morning, I finished making a crochet basket and now going to throw some decoration at it so it can sit on my side table with all my bits and bobs in.

Mr P and I had a lovely lunch sitting by the lake, lots of wildlife until the wake boarders got going, but they were fun to watch.

Haven't much planned for today, except we may go for a swim later. Things are coming back to life in my knee and it is feeling less tight and I am walking more naturally. Still using a stick while I am out, but more to keep people away than anything.

Sorry I have got all behind again this week, but sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Will post some garden photos later, but they are on my tablet not this computer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Garden photos


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what is up with it?! Hoping for more progress for Mum tomorrow!


She had a very quiet day today... it seems her bottom is quite red so she was to stay in bed for the day and not sit in chair. Hence no excersises. Its a catch 22 I guess.... too many days sitting/lying on rear end causes problems as she hasnt been able to walk for over two weeks. But cant get her up to stand/walk and get moving quicker as she is too weak and physio not coming again till Thurs. :thumbdown: :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts prayers etc for mum. 

I had Serena for a couple of hours this afternoon. Great fun.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

June, if you have never had or even seen rhubarb the you won't know the rhubarb song I suppose?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking more of magic loop, and assuming one needs two lots of needles.


Magic loop only uses one needle so the tips you have are fine. Are you thinking of working with two circulars? This is a different technique to magic loop. I was most likely to have been doing magic loop. The only time I did two circulars was for the workshop as I found no advanatge in the method over magic loop- and one big disadvantage in that it needed 2 needles instead of one. Check out my workshops to see the differences.

Wrote this this morning and got stopped half way through and have only just got back to the computer! So its been sitting here patiently waiting for me for about 10 hours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HAve just had a quick read through and not commented at all. Toomany other thigns that need doign before I go to bed and figured I had just better keep up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up on this weeks TP but I doubt I will get to catch up on last weeks.

Love all the garden photos, thanks for sharing.

Sonja.. I loved the bootees and I see you are designing baby sandals.... very clever.  

And now I cant remember anything else I wanted to comment about.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found using the sugar solution worked the best on the Christmas bells I made several years ago...they even stored okay with tissue stuck in the bell part. Once set with the sugar, I sprayed with some finishing spray. I don't suppose you could use this in the warmer climates, but works up North.


I might give this a try on some of the snowflakes. Shouldn't be a problem it isn't the warmest climate come winter, or so far this spring.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh I can't imagine how hot you must be . It's not as if you can open doors and windows to help cool the house down . Do you have any fans
> Sonja


I can - and I think I would be going away again until it was fixed. Tell him you want me back get it fixed!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, your garden looks magnificent :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a cute puppy.


I could see what you mean a bout the cuteness download!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Garden photos


More beautiful photos. I did enjoy them. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I might give this a try on some of the snowflakes. Shouldn't be a problem it isn't the warmest climate come winter, or so far this spring.


I also bought some stiffening spray/solution -- it didn't work any better than the glue/water solution, sugar water solution, or heavy starch.

I plan on making some baskets to go on the top of my new bookcases and plan to use some stiffening agent in them -- probably the glue/water solution -- I'm making them with a pretty heavy cotton yarn so not sure how it will work; I'll let you know.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, there are days I threaten to send her out in the semi with her daddy. lol She's standing at the edge of my chair bouncing up and down and growling at her hoof as it's on the floor and she wants it in the chair, she finally got down to get it, but now is throwing it at my feet trying to get me to put it in the chair with her, not happening, that thing stinks. lol She is way too pampered, she lives up to her name, Ryssa Princess Penelope Schwanz. lol David said she was born with the cuteness dowload built in and she knows how to work it.
> 
> I sure hope you are able to get the cooler working soon, that's just way too hot in the house, makes everything miserable, I came home to 90 in the house Saturday, thankfully we have the portable air con unit and I was able to cool it down considerably.


Unfortunately, we have another miserably hot day to look forward to!! And really, no relief in sight. If it weren't for the fact that we might be snowed in, I'd welcome winter again right now. At least I wouldn't be hot and have to give so much money to the electric company! I hope I remember I wrote that next winter when I'm complaining about the cold!! ROFL!!
Ryssa is such a character. You're lucky she lets you sit in HER chair and live in HER house!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday, fun with the knitting group in the morning, I finished making a crochet basket and now going to throw some decoration at it so it can sit on my side table with all my bits and bobs in.
> 
> ...


Oh, Josephine, you saying you mostly use your stick to keep people away gave me the most vivid picture of you all in purple with your dark green sock waving your stick at passers-by!!!
I always say if anyone threatens me while I'm in my chair, my metal cane/stick would soon beat them into submission. To steady me if I'm walking, it has to be pretty strong!!!
I'm delighted your knee is doing so well...you'll soon be on the roller skates terrorizing the neighbors! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Garden photos


thank you for the delightful photos of your lovely flowers. It's always such a pleasure to see them...it seems there's something blooming almost all year round!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> June, if you have never had or even seen rhubarb the you won't know the rhubarb song I suppose?


No, but I think someone posted it here a while back!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, there are days I threaten to send her out in the semi with her daddy. lol She's standing at the edge of my chair bouncing up and down and growling at her hoof as it's on the floor and she wants it in the chair, she finally got down to get it, but now is throwing it at my feet trying to get me to put it in the chair with her, not happening, that thing stinks. lol She is way too pampered, she lives up to her name, Ryssa Princess Penelope Schwanz. lol David said she was born with the cuteness dowload built in and she knows how to work it.


Ha ha! That middle picture: "Pleeeeeeease?" She's a riot.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I also bought some stiffening spray/solution -- it didn't work any better than the glue/water solution, sugar water solution, or heavy starch.
> 
> I plan on making some baskets to go on the top of my new bookcases and plan to use some stiffening agent in them -- probably the glue/water solution -- I'm making them with a pretty heavy cotton yarn so not sure how it will work; I'll let you know.


I made a basket of cotton a while back and didn't think it needed any stiffener--it was crochet, and the stitches were pretty snug, but if I were knitting or using a bigger needle/hook, I probably would add some stiffening to it. I did buy some stiffener at Joann to try out (they're about the same in result but glue is much cheaper!). I think when it's all gone, I'll go back to the glue mix.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

DH got swamp cooler going last night. Yeah. Felt really bad for him on the roof in this heat and also I hate him being on the roof at 83 with macular degeneration. But when I told him I was calling a cooler guy he had a melt down. 
We are going to Loma Linda, 3 hrs. each way, to his eye doctor today. So maybe I can actually get one knitting done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> DH got swamp cooler going last night. Yeah. Felt really bad for him on the roof in this heat and also I hate him being on the roof at 83 with macular degeneration. But when I told him I was calling a cooler guy he had a melt down.
> We are going to Loma Linda, 3 hrs. each way, to his eye doctor today. So maybe I can actually get one knitting done.


I'm with you that he really shouldn't be on the roof. But at least you have the cooler going which is good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is so cute and what a lovely colour she is . I agree about them hoof things and the smell I refuse to buy them now . Although when I give mine something large for her to chew on she just heads straight for the back garden and that's it don't see her for ages
> Sonja


I have never heard of buying hooves for dogs, here I have seen dried pigs ears. I never bought anything form our dogs as there was always enough stuff around the yard. My DH gets dead cows in winter & puts them in the field out from the house so he can shoot coyotes when they come to eat. Coyotes prey on young calves where there are lots around & the last several years there have been many. 
When I was working I used to invite the doctors occasionally for supper, & it never failed if they came the dog would have some body part of an animal on our doorstep. :roll: So classy when having company :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple, lovely photos as always, thanks for sharing.

Desert Joy, I'm glad you finally got your cooler running but agree, your DH really should stay off the roof. Safe travels today.

Thanks for all the compliments on the garden & scarf. The yard really is lots of work & I'm finding I'm slowing down some. My DH asked how many more years I think I can have so many flowers & such s big garden. We will see...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the coffee, and yes, having a friend like you and a friend like me is just good taste. LOL!!!
> Have a great day!!!


Having friends like on KTP is the best! thank you you have a great day as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Norma . The only trouble is I now have an idea for another one
> Sonja


Nothing wrong with having an idea for another one :thumbup: I would be happy if I had idea like that again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Garden photos


Beautiful pictures as usual Josephine . I've just been pulling all the bluebells up the leaves are so slimy when starting to rot and the snails love them , yuk I must must start wearing gloves 
I'm glad you had a lovely time yesterday and that your knee is well on the way to being fully healed . Nearly time to get the roller boots out or maybe even some disco roller boots maybe a new hobby for you and Mr P :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those look good, great idea, I'll have to try them for David and maybe use sausages. Yummm
> Love the snowflakes!!! Those will look great on trees.


I was thinking sausage and it would be a good brunch food. I bet they would go good in the lunch cooler when David is on the road. Gives me an idea for someone I know that is on the road a lot.
Thank you! i will have to post a photo when they are all on the tree. Of course that will be a while form now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ha ha! That middle picture: "Pleeeeeeease?" She's a riot.


LOL!! She does know how to work it, and she thinks that when we are walking down the street, that everyone we come across must want to see her, she just doesn't understand when people keep on going and don't stop to pet. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> DH got swamp cooler going last night. Yeah. Felt really bad for him on the roof in this heat and also I hate him being on the roof at 83 with macular degeneration. But when I told him I was calling a cooler guy he had a melt down.
> We are going to Loma Linda, 3 hrs. each way, to his eye doctor today. So maybe I can actually get one knitting done.


Thank goodness that that is working now, but he definitely does not need to be up there, silly man, but what can you do. Hope you were able to get your knitting done on the trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, we have another miserably hot day to look forward to!! And really, no relief in sight. If it weren't for the fact that we might be snowed in, I'd welcome winter again right now. At least I wouldn't be hot and have to give so much money to the electric company! I hope I remember I wrote that next winter when I'm complaining about the cold!! ROFL!!
> Ryssa is such a character. You're lucky she lets you sit in HER chair and live in HER house!!!
> Junek


And, we have another day of rain and thunderstorms. We had tornado warnings last night and forecasts are for rain through next weekend. I don't think my head and chest will ever clear of the tightness and mucus at this rate. I keep taking my meds and Dr. says just have to ride it out.

DH leaves for his fishing trip with his brother and friends this Thursday and he'll be gone until next week Saturday. He'll be fishing on Father's Day!! They go to the same place in Canada that they've gone for the past 20 years; it's not the same without their Dad to go along, but memorable all the same. I don't call it fishing -- I call it catching since they have so much luck up there. They catch enough for their shore lunches and to keep for the camp and then release the rest. They are allowed to bring some back, but it's such a hassle, that they haven't bothered--they just leave it for families up there.

The painting is just about finished and we'll do the touch ups tomorrow. The gray downstairs looks green when the light comes in from the West and the upstairs sage green looks gray with the morning sun. Very interesting....but I'm very happy with the color choices I made and how they've worked out. Now to get things back in order a little bit before getting the new drapes and furniture. Still haven't figured out how to arrange things yet, but have carved out a little corner area for the DGC..I'll put up growth charts for each of them and then put the toy bins in front of them...Photos of them will go up on the other wall. It should look cute.

I've been taking it easy and playing around with the bib pattern. I think I'll don one more with a spa cotton yarn and then should be able to write it up. I'm currently doing one with a cotton/acrylic that may end up being more cute than functional..it was some left over yarn from a shawl. I'll post some photos when I have this most recent one done and then will post the pattern for those who may want to try it out. It's a fun knit and I'm incorporating all kinds of knitting skills (picking up stitches, cast on in middle of row, crochet cast on, & duplicate stitch) so even a beginner knitter will find it interesting and challenging but not overwhelming.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Having friends like on KTP is the best! thank you you have a great day as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking sausage and it would be a good brunch food. I bet they would go good in the lunch cooler when David is on the road. Gives me an idea for someone I know that is on the road a lot.
> Thank you! i will have to post a photo when they are all on the tree. Of course that will be a while form now. :mrgreen:


 A very good idea, I'll have to make some up and see how he likes it, maybe use jalapeno corn bread? We are going to get him a microwave and power converter so that he can have hot food this winter, and then he could heat them up too if he wanted, he's gettting really sick of sandwiches while on the road, I'd have gotten sick of them long ago. Going to make him some beef jerky to take also, since it keeps so well and is good protien, might try making some turkey jerky too, for a change. 
Oh yes, you will have to post, it's going to be very pretty. Now you just need to crochet an angel for the top. :wink: According to Sam, less than 6 month now. :? I will be ready for Christmas when it get here, I will I will I will, maybe. lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Josephine, you saying you mostly use your stick to keep people away gave me the most vivid picture of you all in purple with your dark green sock waving your stick at passers-by!!!
> I always say if anyone threatens me while I'm in my chair, my metal cane/stick would soon beat them into submission. To steady me if I'm walking, it has to be pretty strong!!!
> I'm delighted your knee is doing so well...you'll soon be on the roller skates terrorizing the neighbors! LOL!
> Junek


I felt like pushing my stick between the spokes of a young man's bike who was riding on the pavement a bit too close for comfort! But I resisted, didn't want to damage my purple flowery stick :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, we have another day of rain and thunderstorms. We had tornado warnings last night and forecasts are for rain through next weekend. I don't think my head and chest will ever clear of the tightness and mucus at this rate. I keep taking my meds and Dr. says just have to ride it out.
> 
> DH leaves for his fishing trip with his brother and friends this Thursday and he'll be gone until next week Saturday. He'll be fishing on Father's Day!! They go to the same place in Canada that they've gone for the past 20 years; it's not the same without their Dad to go along, but memorable all the same. I don't call it fishing -- I call it catching since they have so much luck up there. They catch enough for their shore lunches and to keep for the camp and then release the rest. They are allowed to bring some back, but it's such a hassle, that they haven't bothered--they just leave it for families up there.
> 
> ...


Yuck! Hopefully it will soon pass. Yesterday, even with my meds the pressure in my head was so bad that I didn't really accomplish much, but I did get caught up here. 
When you are done painting there, my living room really needs help. lol 
Actually I don't mind painting but I just can't decide on a color, oh well, it will come to me. 
You pattern sounds great, can't wait to play with it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> thank you for the delightful photos of your lovely flowers. It's always such a pleasure to see them...it seems there's something blooming almost all year round!
> Junek


Thank you June, it's mostly a green garden with splashes of colour. Here's another photo for you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I felt like pushing my stick between the spokes of a young man's bike who was riding on the pavement a bit too close for comfort! But I resisted, didn't want to damage my purple flowery stick :thumbup:


Oh my! But glad you resisted, I think you need to post us a picture of your stick, sounds really pretty as well as useful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June, it's mostly a green garden with splashes of colour. Here's another photo for you


So beautiful though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I felt like pushing my stick between the spokes of a young man's bike who was riding on the pavement a bit too close for comfort! But I resisted, didn't want to damage my purple flowery stick :thumbup:


I know it took a lot of will power. And if it's like here, he's not supposed to be on the sidewalk with a bike...Am I wrong in assuming you met the walking pavement. Oh, the joys of American English and ENGLISH English! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my! But glad you resisted, I think you need to post us a picture of your stick, sounds really pretty as well as useful.


Here you go together with the horrid green socks xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know it took a lot of will power. And if it's like here, he's not supposed to be on the sidewalk with a bike...Am I wrong in assuming you met the walking pavement. Oh, the joys of American English and ENGLISH English! LOL!!
> Junek


He should have been on the road, l believe you call our pavement a sidewalk xxxx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here you go together with the horrid green socks xx


Ooh, what a gorgeous purple walking stick! I can see why you don't want to risk damaging it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL how can you resist such a cute little face.....LOL


Poledra65 said:


> Joy, there are days I threaten to send her out in the semi with her daddy. lol She's standing at the edge of my chair bouncing up and down and growling at her hoof as it's on the floor and she wants it in the chair, she finally got down to get it, but now is throwing it at my feet trying to get me to put it in the chair with her, not happening, that thing stinks. lol She is way too pampered, she lives up to her name, Ryssa Princess Penelope Schwanz. lol David said she was born with the cuteness dowload built in and she knows how to work it.
> 
> I sure hope you are able to get the cooler working soon, that's just way too hot in the house, makes everything miserable, I came home to 90 in the house Saturday, thankfully we have the portable air con unit and I was able to cool it down considerably.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, what a gorgeous purple walking stick! I can see why you don't want to risk damaging it.


Thank you, l think l bought it from Amazon many years ago x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She had a very quiet day today... it seems her bottom is quite red so she was to stay in bed for the day and not sit in chair. Hence no excersises. Its a catch 22 I guess.... too many days sitting/lying on rear end causes problems as she hasnt been able to walk for over two weeks. But cant get her up to stand/walk and get moving quicker as she is too weak and physio not coming again till Thurs. :thumbdown: :roll:


Oh boy! I was worried about the pressure situation for her- as long as it doesn't develop into sores.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts prayers etc for mum.
> 
> I had Serena for a couple of hours this afternoon. Great fun.


So glad for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Must hunt it out.



darowil said:


> Magic loop only uses one needle so the tips you have are fine. Are you thinking of working with two circulars? This is a different technique to magic loop. I was most likely to have been doing magic loop. The only time I did two circulars was for the workshop as I found no advanatge in the method over magic loop- and one big disadvantage in that it needed 2 needles instead of one. Check out my workshops to see the differences.
> 
> Wrote this this morning and got stopped half way through and have only just got back to the computer! So its been sitting here patiently waiting for me for about 10 hours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A very good idea, I'll have to make some up and see how he likes it, maybe use jalapeno corn bread? We are going to get him a microwave and power converter so that he can have hot food this winter, and then he could heat them up too if he wanted, he's gettting really sick of sandwiches while on the road, I'd have gotten sick of them long ago. Going to make him some beef jerky to take also, since it keeps so well and is good protien, might try making some turkey jerky too, for a change.
> Oh yes, you will have to post, it's going to be very pretty. Now you just need to crochet an angel for the top. :wink: According to Sam, less than 6 month now. :? I will be ready for Christmas when it get here, I will I will I will, maybe. lol


A microwave would be good yes warm food is nice n those cold nights. I can see how David is tired of sandwiches. Maybe he could take some 321 cake mix and have hot cake in a mug sometimes. OH beef jerky yummy :thumbup: You could always make up little meat pies as well. 
Yes Christmas is coming very fast it seems. I have upturn for a little snowflake doll that will be perfect for the top of the tree. I think any ways depends on how easy it is to make up. I'll be read too :XD: :mrgreen: I hope too


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here you go together with the horrid green socks xx


I can see why you are not overly fond of the green socks. I love your walking stick


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He should have been on the road, l believe you call our pavement a sidewalk xxxx


Yes we do, it is odd how words are different.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Nothing wrong with having an idea for another one :thumbup: I would be happy if I had idea like that again.


Thank you Caren I've already knit 2 different ones now I just have to knit a pair

As for the tree when you think about it we are halfway through June so not long really especially when I have a list of things I want to make that I fully intended to start on in January 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren I've already knit 2 different ones now I just have to knit a pair
> 
> As for the tree when you think about it we are halfway through June so not long really especially when I have a list of things I want to make that I fully intended to start on in January
> Sonja


You are most welcome. I do that with mittens for the grandkids. I have one mitten my sister knit for Jamie when she was about three. I have intentions of making a pair the same.

I have a list of items I want to get finished for christmas, they might not all get done. I have to find the little dresses stick them up and put buttons on them as well. :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. I do that with mittens for the grandkids. I have one mitten my sister knit for Jamie when she was about three. I have intentions of making a pair the same.
> 
> I have a list of items I want to get finished for christmas, they might not all get done. I have to find the little dresses stick them up and put buttons on them as well. :XD:


I've changed my avatar so it will be a nagging reminder to get a move on 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Here you go together with the horrid green socks xx


That made me laugh socks and stick remind me of Morris dancers have you got some clogs and some fancy bands to keep your socks up 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of buying hooves for dogs, here I have seen dried pigs ears. I never bought anything form our dogs as there was always enough stuff around the yard. My DH gets dead cows in winter & puts them in the field out from the house so he can shoot coyotes when they come to eat. Coyotes prey on young calves where there are lots around & the last several years there have been many.
> When I was working I used to invite the doctors occasionally for supper, & it never failed if they came the dog would have some body part of an animal on our doorstep. :roll: So classy when having company :roll:


Didn't they wonder were the body parts came from 😄


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, l think l bought it from Amazon many years ago x


It's very pretty....mine had multi-colored and gold butterflies.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> DH got swamp cooler going last night. Yeah. Felt really bad for him on the roof in this heat and also I hate him being on the roof at 83 with macular degeneration. But when I told him I was calling a cooler guy he had a melt down.
> We are going to Loma Linda, 3 hrs. each way, to his eye doctor today. So maybe I can actually get one knitting done.


So glad that you will be cool again, but on the roof at 83?......men!! :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> So glad that you will be cool again, but on the roof at 83?......men!! :shock:


I wouldn't be on the roof myself, and I've got a way to go before I get to 83!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I wouldn't be on the roof myself, and I've got a way to go before I get to 83!


That's what I was thinking . Mind you I get dizzy going up a small step ladder to put my curtains up 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking . Mind you I get dizzy going up a small step ladder to put my curtains up
> Sonja


Me, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple, very pretty walking stick, I can see why you don't like the socks.
That hucherea is very pretty, almost doesn't look real.

Kate, are you feeling better today?

Change of plans for my activities the next 2 days, the other grandmother was to have the GKs but she flaked so I have them until after supper tomorrow. Have to pick GS up from school as the bus isn't allowed to bring him here.they are always happy to come here & are pretty easy to have around.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh socks and stick remind me of Morris dancers have you got some clogs and some fancy bands to keep your socks up 😄
> Sonja


Do tap shoes count? X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's very pretty....mine had multi-colored and gold butterflies.
> Junek


There are some really pretty ones around and mine folds up and goes in my hand bag x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Do tap shoes count? X


Yes I just knew you would have something do you tap dance as well as Brucie 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I just knew you would have something do you tap dance as well as Brucie
> Sonja


Much much better, modest aren't i?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Attention KAP attendees!

I have just sent all of you an email for T-shirt orders. If you are interested in purchasing a T-shirt for this year's KAP, please follow the link in the email to order. Orders need to be placed by June 30, 2015, please. Payment will be made to me in cash at KAP, as I am paying for the completed order to make it easier. The more shirts ordered, the lower the price will be!

Thanks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, we have another day of rain and thunderstorms. We had tornado warnings last night and forecasts are for rain through next weekend. I don't think my head and chest will ever clear of the tightness and mucus at this rate. I keep taking my meds and Dr. says just have to ride it out.
> 
> DH leaves for his fishing trip with his brother and friends this Thursday and he'll be gone until next week Saturday. He'll be fishing on Father's Day!! SThey go to the same place in Canada that they've gone for the past 20 years; it's not the same without their Dad to go along, but memorable all the same. I don't call it fishing -- I call it catching since they have so much luck up there. They catch enough for their shore lunches and to keep for the camp and then release the rest. They are allowed to bring some back, but it's such a hassle, that they haven't bothered--they just leavers it for families up there.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear you still feel poorly Rookie . A chesty cough does seem to take ages to clear and the awful weather won't be helping or if you are anything like me and my son painting doesn't help either even the one that says breath easy on the front of the tin . Every time my husband decorated we would cough and splutter 
Your colour scheme sounds lovely . Don't you think it makes you feel better when your house is all nice and fresh . The grandchildren will love there area 
You knitting sounds really interesting can't wait to see it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Much much better, modest aren't i?


Very but we all know what a shy retiring person you are 😄
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just gone 6 am., Wednesday, one Calzone in the oven to feed two hungry young Missionaries, and two small pizzas waiting to cook for me. Have not made pizza or calzone for maybe two years now- used to be something I made every Saturday to give Fale lunch for Sunday, his favourite was a seafood one, loaded with mussels.
And as I was typing the buzzer went so the first pizza is now cooking- I might be tempted to have it for breakfast!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Very but we all know what a shy retiring person you are 😄
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking . Mind you I get dizzy going up a small step ladder to put my curtains up
> Sonja


Or standing on a kitchen chair!! When I could stand on a chair!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June, it's mostly a green garden with splashes of colour. Here's another photo for you


I love the pictures! Thank goodness, our apartment management has landscapers who always bring plantings for the areas around the front of the building. And with all the rain we've had, the grass and trees are very lush and green. But with all the miserably hot weather we've had for the last week and for the days to come, it's going to need another rain to stay green.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here you go together with the horrid green socks xx


Love the stick. See what you mean about the stockings though - not the most glamorous! xx


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And the EU are demanding that England takes in more people even though there are not enough houses to house everybody already living here and countries like like France and Germany are way bigger than England and have far less populations and that's my little rant finished
> Sonja


It seems fair to me that the UK should take their share, while at the moment they are doing very little. I remember back in the 1970s, when Edi Amin was throwing the Asian population out of Uganda, most of those who came to Britain made a huge contribution to life here. When we moved to Peterborough, in 1978, our neighbours were a family who had been expelled from Uganda. The father was an engineer, who worked for the local authority, his wife had a managerial post with a local company, and their two children are now a dentist and an optician. I also worked with some of the young men who came here as short term refugees from the Yugoslavian conflict, and felt quite ashamed at how little we were able to do for them, in the short time they spent in this country.

I do think any arrangement to accept refugees has to be carefully managed, but I hope Britain can at least take her share in dealing with a crisis which she has played a part in creating.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is my prototype for the idea I had for a babies knitted sandal and now I can actually see it I know what I need to do to change it and make a better design


Wow! I love that, and it is so very different from anything I have seen before! It might even stay on a baby's foot, which is saying something! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> :shock: :shock: OH no my biggest fear is not being able to get them starched properly   :shock: I've not had the best of luck in the past am hoping I will get it right this time. :thumbup:


Yes, that is a real worry. I remember when I was a little girl, one of the neighbours used to make lovely baskets and other things, which were starched - it must have been old-fashioned laundry starch, rather than spray starch, -then 'baked' in a very low oven. It seemed to work very well, but I have never tried it for myself.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> Happy Anniversary, Josephine. Hope you and Mr P enjoy your lunch. Also, that is a beautiful rose.


Happy (belated) anniversary from me, too. So was it 1968? In that case, we are approaching the same anniversary, in September. I don't think my brain can handle such complex arithmetic any more... :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy (belated) anniversary from me, too. So was it 1968? In that case, we are approaching the same anniversary, in September. I don't think my brain can handle such complex arithmetic any more... :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Yes it was 1968 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purple, very pretty walking stick, I can see why you don't like the socks.
> That hucherea is very pretty, almost doesn't look real.
> 
> Kate, are you feeling better today?


Yes I am thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes I am thanks, Bonnie.


Glad to hear that, Kate.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, that is a real worry. I remember when I was a little girl, one of the neighbours used to make lovely baskets and other things, which were starched - it must have been old-fashioned laundry starch, rather than spray starch, -then 'baked' in a very low oven. It seemed to work very well, but I have never tried it for myself.


I have seen baskets snatched like that and then baked. I think we can still buy liquid starch in the stores. It works great for using to make finger paints.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just gone 6 am., Wednesday, one Calzone in the oven to feed two hungry young Missionaries, and two small pizzas waiting to cook for me. Have not made pizza or calzone for maybe two years now- used to be something I made every Saturday to give Fale lunch for Sunday, his favourite was a seafood one, loaded with mussels.
> And as I was typing the buzzer went so the first pizza is now cooking- I might be tempted to have it for breakfast!


 Those should taste and smell wonderful. Those are two very lucky young men.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I figure I'm at least getting in extra exercise.
> Yes poor Ryssa, and to add insult to injury, I won't let her bring her cow hoof up into my chair as they stink the more the dogs chew on them. She's very put out.


Poor Ryssa. I wouldn't let her have her cow hoof in the chair either!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was over at DS place scrubbing the rust off the siding & foundation where the previous owners let the sprinkler run on the house. The well over there has terrible iron. It looks so much better now.
> 
> While I was over there I picked a bunch of rhubarb, I have a cake in the oven & put 9 bags in the freezer. DH doesnt like rhubarb but I decided to make the cake anyway, I will share with someone, not sure who yet.
> 
> Here are some photos of my yard, it will look much better in another month, I hope.


Can you freeze portions of the cake to have some later?

I love the photos of your yard and garden. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, there are days I threaten to send her out in the semi with her daddy. lol She's standing at the edge of my chair bouncing up and down and growling at her hoof as it's on the floor and she wants it in the chair, she finally got down to get it, but now is throwing it at my feet trying to get me to put it in the chair with her, not happening, that thing stinks. lol She is way too pampered, she lives up to her name, Ryssa Princess Penelope Schwanz. lol David said she was born with the cuteness dowload built in and she knows how to work it.
> 
> I sure hope you are able to get the cooler working soon, that's just way too hot in the house, makes everything miserable, I came home to 90 in the house Saturday, thankfully we have the portable air con unit and I was able to cool it down considerably.


Ryssa is so cute! I knew she was tiny, but seeing her laying beside the computer really shows how small she is!

Sassafrass, have you tried putting cool cloths on the back of your neck, and on your left wrist, to help cool you down? I don't want you to get heat sick, after you have finally gotten so much better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Garden photos


Beautiful flowers! It sounds like your lunch was very nice. Glad your knee is healing so quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I can - and I think I would be going away again until it was fixed. Tell him you want me back get it fixed!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> DH got swamp cooler going last night. Yeah. Felt really bad for him on the roof in this heat and also I hate him being on the roof at 83 with macular degeneration. But when I told him I was calling a cooler guy he had a melt down.
> We are going to Loma Linda, 3 hrs. each way, to his eye doctor today. So maybe I can actually get one knitting done.


I am so glad your swamp cooler is finally working! I do understand not wanting your DH up on the roof at his age, and his failing sight. I am sure his melt down was because he feels it's one more thing that he is not able to do anymore, and making him feel useless. Too bad you were on the receiving end of the melt down, tho. Hope he got a good report from the eye dr., and that you got some knitting done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of buying hooves for dogs, here I have seen dried pigs ears. I never bought anything form our dogs as there was always enough stuff around the yard. My DH gets dead cows in winter & puts them in the field out from the house so he can shoot coyotes when they come to eat. Coyotes prey on young calves where there are lots around & the last several years there have been many.
> When I was working I used to invite the doctors occasionally for supper, & it never failed if they came the dog would have some body part of an animal on our doorstep. :roll: So classy when having company :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here you go together with the horrid green socks xx


I love the walking stick, but agree with you on the stockings. How many more days?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A microwave would be good yes warm food is nice n those cold nights. I can see how David is tired of sandwiches. Maybe he could take some 321 cake mix and have hot cake in a mug sometimes. OH beef jerky yummy :thumbup: You could always make up little meat pies as well.
> Yes Christmas is coming very fast it seems. I have upturn for a little snowflake doll that will be perfect for the top of the tree. I think any ways depends on how easy it is to make up. I'll be read too :XD: :mrgreen: I hope too


Caren, good ideas for something warm and different for David. I bet Kathy could use them also.

Christmas seems so far away, but, yes, it's not as far as it seems. Your snowflakes will be beautiful on the tree. A snowflake angel pattern? Ooooo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

All caught up for the night. Sending hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Those should taste and smell wonderful. Those are two very lucky young men.


I gather they enjoyed it- I had warmed it up- because it is nice when Mozzarella is soft. There is a pay back- if the weather holds till Friday they will cut my grass. Got petrol for the lawn-mower yesterday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, would love recipe for seafood calzone.
Tami, Eye dr. said pressure in DH's eye is up. Not good. I did get some knitting done. Came home very tired and so pain felt like 8. Probably only 6. Took pain pill and lying down with Maya. I'm a tad worried I still have pain. Wanted to call dr. today for appt. but left before she opened, came home after she closed and my phone ran out of juice on trip down there. Incidentally, DH did not have his car keys. He dropped me off at Barnes & Noble and went to eye dr. He did NOT have his keys. Had to take taxi to get mine. I'm so glad I haven't gone nasty at him over cooler as he seems overwhelmed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a bit busy, Joy- will write it out when I get a chance!



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, would love recipe for seafood calzone.
> Tami, Eye dr. said pressure in DH's eye is up. Not good. I did get some knitting done. Came home very tired and so pain felt like 8. Probably only 6. Took pain pill and lying down with Maya. I'm a tad worried I still have pain. Wanted to call dr. today for appt. but left before she opened, came home after she closed and my phone ran out of juice on trip down there. Incidentally, DH did not have his car keys. He dropped me off at Barnes & Noble and went to eye dr. He did NOT have his keys. Had to take taxi to get mine. I'm so glad I haven't gone nasty at him over cooler as he seems overwhelmed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I felt like pushing my stick between the spokes of a young man's bike who was riding on the pavement a bit too close for comfort! But I resisted, didn't want to damage my purple flowery stick :thumbup:


And he might have fallen over onto you which would never do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He should have been on the road, l believe you call our pavement a sidewalk xxxx


And we call them footpath. Here children under I think 12 are allowed to ride on the footpath and everyone else on the road. (I think if you are accompanying young kids you can ride on the footpath with them)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here you go together with the horrid green socks xx


The stick is great- maybe you should keep on using it just becuase it is nice? The stockings- well what can I say. It's not even a nice green.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking . Mind you I get dizzy going up a small step ladder to put my curtains up
> Sonja


I'd be happy on the roof- as long as I didn't have to climb a ladder to get there. Go figure that one out. heights don't bother me but ladders do (don't like the open stairs either come to think of it).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes I am thanks, Bonnie.


Gald that you are getting better at least. When are you going to be able to see you GD? and what about Luke- haven't heard him mentioned for a while.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you freeze portions of the cake to have some later?
> 
> I love the photos of your yard and garden. Thanks for sharing.


I could have frozen some but sent it home for son & DIL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'd be happy on the roof- as long as I didn't have to climb a ladder to get there. Go figure that one out. heights don't bother me but ladders do (don't like the open stairs either come to think of it).


I think that's my problem too the gaps . It's the same with elevators I can go in any one to any floor but I really don't like those glass one 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baby hat - baby hat - free pattern - you are going to love this one. --- sam

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-for-Baby/Newborn-Fall-Apple-Crochet-Pattern


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think that's my problem too the gaps . It's the same with elevators I can go in any one to any floor but I really don't like those glass one
> Sonja


Don't mind glass lifts (elevators)-though don't think I would like a glass floor (but might try it if it was worth it for a view).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gald that you are getting better at least. When are you going to be able to see you GD? and what about Luke- haven't heard him mentioned for a while.


Hoping to go and see Caitlin on Monday. Luke is here lying beside me, sound asleep. He's off to nursery this afternoon so really needs a nap in the morning or he ends up falling asleep in his meal at night!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't mind glass lifts (elevators)-though don't think I would like a glass floor (but might try it if it was worth it for a view).


I'm not too bad in glass lifts, but I can't stand on glass floors, even when I can see others on it and they are not falling through!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we call them footpath. Here children under I think 12 are allowed to ride on the footpath and everyone else on the road. (I think if you are accompanying young kids you can ride on the footpath with them)


I know the law here states that bikes should be on the road, but it never seems to be enforced.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. 

I have been really really naughty. I have ditched the socks :shock

My legs were so itchy yesterday that I just couldn't stand them. It's only a couple of days early and seeing as I am swimming, walking and going up and down stairs ok l thought it should be fine. Also I feel so much more normal, ok I admit I am not normal!

off to visit a lovely rose garden today, then collect LM from school and singing this evening.

Sending healing vibes and hugs all round. X


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, would love recipe for seafood calzone.
> Tami, Eye dr. said pressure in DH's eye is up. Not good. I did get some knitting done. Came home very tired and so pain felt like 8. Probably only 6. Took pain pill and lying down with Maya. I'm a tad worried I still have pain. Wanted to call dr. today for appt. but left before she opened, came home after she closed and my phone ran out of juice on trip down there. Incidentally, DH did not have his car keys. He dropped me off at Barnes & Noble and went to eye dr. He did NOT have his keys. Had to take taxi to get mine. I'm so glad I haven't gone nasty at him over cooler as he seems overwhelmed.


I'm sure he is feeling his age and eye pressure can be very troubling. I am glad he was able to fix the cooler without problems; I would worry about him being on the roof too. Sorry to hear about car keys, etc. Seems when things happen, they come in pairs or threes and can be very overwhelming. I hope Dr. finds solution for his eyes and that you are able to see your Dr. for pains. Praying that things settle down for both of you and that you can enjoy some of the indoor cool.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'm not too bad in glass lifts, but I can't stand on glass floors, even when I can see others on it and they are not falling through!!


I know exactly what you mean . I watched a programme that showed the skywalk at the Grand Canyon and I thought no way I felt sick just looking at it 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't mind glass lifts (elevators)-though don't think I would like a glass floor (but might try it if it was worth it for a view).


When you get to Chicago (sometime, I hope), I'll take you to the plexiglass observation deck...I'll watch you as you go out there---I can get as far as that on the elevator, but won't be able to go near any windows at that height and I'd die from fright at the glass enclosure.

http://theskydeck.com/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Hoping to go and see Caitlin on Monday. Luke is here lying beside me, sound asleep. He's off to nursery this afternoon so really needs a nap in the morning or he ends up falling asleep in his meal at night!


Is he snuggling right in . My middle son when he was little used to say will you lay next to me till I fall asleep he would then proceed to wrap his arms round my neck and stick to me like glue . I had to be a contortionist to get out once he was asleep 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hoping to go and see Caitlin on Monday. Luke is here lying beside me, sound asleep. He's off to nursery this afternoon so really needs a nap in the morning or he ends up falling asleep in his meal at night!


I'm glad you're feeling better to be able to see Caitlin...I'm sure she's changed some already. Good to hear that Luke is there..nursery school is so good for them to expel all that energy. Our DGS is pretty tired when we pick him up from camp...he almost feel asleep at dinner tonight and he's tucked in bed asleep at 7:00 p.m. and sleeps until 6:30 - 7:00 a.m.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm not too bad in glass lifts, but I can't stand on glass floors, even when I can see others on it and they are not falling through!!


You and I can stand back and watch Darowil on the SkyDeck when you come to Chicago (I hope you and DH will be able to make the trip here someday...preferable summertime.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know the law here states that bikes should be on the road, but it never seems to be enforced.


Cars are allowed to park on our side streets so many times the bikers find the sidewalks safer (I agree) and they give right of way to pedestrians so it works out okay. We are seeing less and less kids on bikes and more beginning drivers as the neighborhood gets older---about time for some houses to turn over to young families again. We were the young family when we moved in and have seen it turn over a couple of times. We are just about the oldest in the neighborhood now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey.
> 
> I have been really really naughty. I have ditched the socks :shock
> 
> ...


It can't have been much fun wearing them socks if it's been as warm down Surrey as it has been here 
I'm itching to been out chopping bushes and both arms are just itching
Oh oh just looked. And noticed I've come out in lumpy spots I've obviously had an alergic reaction to something 
Hope the weather stays nice for your visit to a rose garden it's just started raining here but a nice warm summer rain 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know exactly what you mean . I watched a programme that showed the skywalk at the Grand Canyon and I thought no way I felt sick just looking at it
> Sonja


Sonja -- you can come with us to take Darowil up to the SkyDeck -- you, Kate and I will stay safely back to watch and then a sigh of relief when we're back at street level and go visit the museums.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja -- you can come with us to take Darowil up to the SkyDeck -- you, Kate and I will stay safely back to watch and then a sigh of relief when we're back at street level and go visit the museums.


The sky deck looks good in the picture but that's as close as I'll get I think I would like the room were you can enjoy the views but I prefer my feet firmly on the ground 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey.
> 
> I have been really really naughty. I have ditched the socks :shock
> 
> ...


Normal for you is what counts.
It's hard to see you developing a clot now with all that exercise-no clot would hget a chance to grow you would move it on too quick!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You and I can stand back and watch Darowil on the SkyDeck when you come to Chicago (I hope you and DH will be able to make the trip here someday...preferable summertime.)


For some reason I think I would want to crawl! As if it would help!
Wouldn't it be wonderful if we really could all catch up?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hoping to go and see Caitlin on Monday. Luke is here lying beside me, sound asleep. He's off to nursery this afternoon so really needs a nap in the morning or he ends up falling asleep in his meal at night!


We have a photo of Maryanne with her head in her bowl- a not uncommon occurrence for her.
Caitlin will have changed by then, they change so quickly at that age.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja -- you can come with us to take Darowil up to the SkyDeck -- you, Kate and I will stay safely back to watch and then a sigh of relief when we're back at street level and go visit the museums.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy! I was worried about the pressure situation for her- as long as it doesn't develop into sores.


Me too Julie.... they told me today that it is better looking than yesterday. Mum had her hair cut and blow waved today in their salon. Very nice, she looks much more like my mum now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too Julie.... they told me today that it is better looking than yesterday. Mum had her hair cut and blow waved today in their salon. Very nice, she looks much more like my mum now.


A visit to the hair salon usually makes me feel better too...hope your Mom continues to improve.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well when they finish your grass send them over to do mine! It looks like a jungle out there....LOL. Any word on the ramp?


Lurker 2 said:


> I gather they enjoyed it- I had warmed it up- because it is nice when Mozzarella is soft. There is a pay back- if the weather holds till Friday they will cut my grass. Got petrol for the lawn-mower yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going with a fomer colleague to get pedicures this morning; should be fun. The salon is having a special or else I'd have said I couldn't go. I'm picking her up in a little bit. 

Glass elevators/lifts, glass observation decks, etc.....don't care for them at all. Isnt it in Chicago that the Sears Tower (can't remember new name) has window observation decks tht lean out? I think I saw it on the news awhile back. You can definitely forget that. While all of you go up I'll just go to the yarn shops.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A visit to the hair salon usually makes me feel better too...hope your Mom continues to improve.


I too hope your mum continues to improve sounds as if the caught the redness in time before they developed into sores
Is she getting to move around more now ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going with a fomer colleague to get pedicures this morning; should be fun. The salon is having a special or else I'd have said I couldn't go. I'm picking her up in a little bit.
> 
> Glass elevators/lifts, glass observation decks, etc.....don't care for them at all. Isnt it in Chicago that the Sears Tower (can't remember new name) has window observation decks tht lean out? I think I saw it on the news awhile back. You can definitely forget that. While all of you go up I'll just go to the yarn shops.....


Hope you have fun when you go for your pedicure Gwen 
I've never had one . The thought of someone touching my feet makes my toes curl 😄I think I like my personal space to much 
Hate it if I'm stood in a queue and someone is stood right on top of me 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My niece, nephew, grandnephew and girlfriend, friend Betty standing, my nephew and me.


Nice picture of your lovely family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here are some photos of my yard, it will look much better in another month, I hope.


Your yard is beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, there are days I threaten to send her out in the semi with her daddy. lol She's standing at the edge of my chair bouncing up and down and growling at her hoof as it's on the floor and she wants it in the chair, she finally got down to get it, but now is throwing it at my feet trying to get me to put it in the chair with her, not happening, that thing stinks. lol She is way too pampered, she lives up to her name, Ryssa Princess Penelope Schwanz. lol David said she was born with the cuteness dowload built in and she knows how to work it.
> 
> I sure hope you are able to get the cooler working soon, that's just way too hot in the house, makes everything miserable, I came home to 90 in the house Saturday, thankfully we have the portable air con unit and I was able to cool it down considerably.


She looks a charmer. How can you resist giving her a big hug.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going with a fomer colleague to get pedicures this morning; should be fun. The salon is having a special or else I'd have said I couldn't go. I'm picking her up in a little bit.
> 
> Glass elevators/lifts, glass observation decks, etc.....don't care for them at all. Isnt it in Chicago that the Sears Tower (can't remember new name) has window observation decks tht lean out? I think I saw it on the news awhile back. You can definitely forget that. While all of you go up I'll just go to the yarn shops.....


Enjoy your pedicure Gwen. I treated myself to one on Monday. It was my treat to me after working the last two weeks! Lovely!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going with a fomer colleague to get pedicures this morning; should be fun. The salon is having a special or else I'd have said I couldn't go. I'm picking her up in a little bit.
> 
> Glass elevators/lifts, glass observation decks, etc.....don't care for them at all. Isnt it in Chicago that the Sears Tower (can't remember new name) has window observation decks tht lean out? I think I saw it on the news awhile back. You can definitely forget that. While all of you go up I'll just go to the yarn shops.....


Have fun with the pedicure. There's a tower in Dusseldorf that you can lean out on the glass at 45 degrees. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too Julie.... they told me today that it is better looking than yesterday. Mum had her hair cut and blow waved today in their salon. Very nice, she looks much more like my mum now.


I am so glad to hear of the improvement - and brilliant that they got her hair done- she will feel much more like herself, too!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I would love the glass observation deck etc. I don't like ladders because of the instability.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well when they finish your grass send them over to do mine! It looks like a jungle out there....LOL. Any word on the ramp?


They are doing the February referrals right now- and mine came in end of February. I have warned them I will be away on my trip to Pekapeka in July. For which Fiona the OT I spoke with was grateful. Hopefully before Pekapeka- more likely when I get back. I did do a couple of minutes on the exercycle, yesterday, but it had been put on high resistance so I had to go really easy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey.
> 
> I have been really really naughty. I have ditched the socks :shock
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for ditching those ugly, itchy, hot socks. I could hardly stand to wear CLOTHES yesterday with a heat index of 109f. Thank goodness, it's a little cooler today. Well, perhaps I should say it's less hot! Since a heat index of 95f is far from cool.
I'm praying for everyone in TX as that tropical storm drops even more downpours of rain on the eastern part of the state!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It can't have been much fun wearing them socks if it's been as warm down Surrey as it has been here
> I'm itching to been out chopping bushes and both arms are just itching
> Oh oh just looked. And noticed I've come out in lumpy spots I've obviously had an alergic reaction to something
> Hope the weather stays nice for your visit to a rose garden it's just started raining here but a nice warm summer rain
> Sonja


Do you have poison ivy in England? We have it here and sometimes people come in contact with it without realizing it.
A friend of mine managed to find some when she was clearing around her dad's grave and didn't realize it. She put her hands to her face and,of course, that transferred it to her face,too. She was out of work for almost 2 weeks since she was my boss at the public library. So working with the public!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going with a fomer colleague to get pedicures this morning; should be fun. The salon is having a special or else I'd have said I couldn't go. I'm picking her up in a little bit.
> 
> Glass elevators/lifts, glass observation decks, etc.....don't care for them at all. Isnt it in Chicago that the Sears Tower (can't remember new name) has window observation decks tht lean out? I think I saw it on the news awhile back. You can definitely forget that. While all of you go up I'll just go to the yarn shops.....


And I'll be in the yarn shops with you. When I was in Toronto, friends were going in the CN tower to the glass floored restaurant. They tried to talk me into it. NO go...they would have had to chloroform me and tie me and drag me there!!
BUt I love flying...go figure??!!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Garden photos


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, would love recipe for seafood calzone.
> Tami, Eye dr. said pressure in DH's eye is up. Not good. I did get some knitting done. Came home very tired and so pain felt like 8. Probably only 6. Took pain pill and lying down with Maya. I'm a tad worried I still have pain. Wanted to call dr. today for appt. but left before she opened, came home after she closed and my phone ran out of juice on trip down there. Incidentally, DH did not have his car keys. He dropped me off at Barnes & Noble and went to eye dr. He did NOT have his keys. Had to take taxi to get mine. I'm so glad I haven't gone nasty at him over cooler as he seems overwhelmed.


I am sorry to hear that his pressure is up. I am sure he is stressing over it. I would think he could tell if his vision is narrowing. I will add him in to my prayers. You continue to be in them! No wonder you are so tired, with the trip, then the heat, and another long trip to the eye dr. on top of it. Call today if you can. So sorry your DH misplaced the keys.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A couple of day ago, my sister and MM (Motor Man, her DH) took f friends to see the Corolla wild horses. And, of course, she took pictures...lots of pictures. She even got one of the newest baby...Guillermo!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She had a very quiet day today... it seems her bottom is quite red so she was to stay in bed for the day and not sit in chair. Hence no excersises. Its a catch 22 I guess.... too many days sitting/lying on rear end causes problems as she hasnt been able to walk for over two weeks. But cant get her up to stand/walk and get moving quicker as she is too weak and physio not coming again till Thurs. :thumbdown: :roll:


Sorry to hear this. No fun for her with a sore bottom. Hope it improves soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I could have frozen some but sent it home for son & DIL


I am sure they will enjoy it! I didn't know if it would freeze well, and if you didn't have anyone to share it with, at least that way it wouldn't go to waste.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Do you have poison ivy in England? We have it here and sometimes people come in contact with it without realizing it.
> A friend of mine managed to find some when she was clearing around her dad's grave and didn't realize it. She put her hands to her face and,of course, that transferred it to her face,too. She was out of work for almost 2 weeks since she was my boss at the public library. So working with the public!
> Junek


No poison ivy June whatever it was went as quick as it came 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, what a gorgeous purple walking stick! I can see why you don't want to risk damaging it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It can't have been much fun wearing them socks if it's been as warm down Surrey as it has been here
> I'm itching to been out chopping bushes and both arms are just itching
> Oh oh just looked. And noticed I've come out in lumpy spots I've obviously had an alergic reaction to something
> Hope the weather stays nice for your visit to a rose garden it's just started raining here but a nice warm summer rain
> Sonja


Those lumpy spots are hives, so yes, you are allergic to something. Hope the reaction is over quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, what a gorgeous purple walking stick! I can see why you don't want to risk damaging it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> A couple of day ago, my sister and MM (Motor Man, her DH) took f friends to see the Corolla wild horses. And, of course, she took pictures...lots of pictures. She even got one of the newest baby...Guillermo!
> Junek


Beautiful pictures June . A nice family trip to the beach . They look really fit and healthy . Love the one of the baby taking a dip . Do people just leave them alone ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Those lumpy spots are hives, so yes, you are allergic to something. Hope the reaction is over quickly.


Gone almost as quick as they came 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A couple of day ago, my sister and MM (Motor Man, her DH) took f friends to see the Corolla wild horses. And, of course, she took pictures...lots of pictures. She even got one of the newest baby...Guillermo!
> Junek


The horses are beautiful. Your sister is a great photographer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No poison ivy June whatever it was went as quick as it came
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I LOVE the horse pictures June.


jknappva said:


> A couple of day ago, my sister and MM (Motor Man, her DH) took f friends to see the Corolla wild horses. And, of course, she took pictures...lots of pictures. She even got one of the newest baby...Guillermo!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have fun with the pedicure. There's a tower in Dusseldorf that you can lean out on the glass at 45 degrees. :thumbup:


There's one of those here also...I don't trust any of them!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No poison ivy June whatever it was went as quick as it came
> Sonja


I'm glad it was over quickly!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures June . A nice family trip to the beach . They look really fit and healthy . Love the one of the baby taking a dip . Do people just leave them alone ?
> Sonja


There's a law that people are supposed to stay at least 50 ft away from them. And if one comes near you, you're supposed to slowly move away. Unfortunately, there will be some people who get too close. They are wild!!! And someone got bitten not too long ago because she approached too closely to one of them.
My sister's pictures look as if she's close but she uses a telephoto lens and crops the pictures so they're farther away than they look.
Guillermo, the youngest one, was in one of the canals several days ago and almost drowned. So someone who was very compassionate waded in and pulled him to the shore and safety. If everyone would be so considerate of them!!!
Junek


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Josephene, Happy belated anniversary from me too. Sorry I missed it. We were married in 1971 so this October it will be 44 years Yikes!!


PurpleFi said:


> Yes it was 1968 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here you go together with the horrid green socks xx


Beautiful stick! And your socks aren't toooooooo bad, lovely green stems for a lovely purple flower.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> There's a law that people are supposed to stay at least 50 ft away from them. And if one comes near you, you're supposed to slowly move away. Unfortunately, there will be some people who get too close. They are wild!!! And someone got bitten not too long ago because she approached too closely to one of them.
> My sister's pictures look as if she's close but she uses a telephoto lens and crops the pictures so they're farther away than they look.
> Guillermo, the youngest one, was in one of the canals several days ago and almost drowned. So someone who was very compassionate waded in and pulled him to the shore and safety. If everyone would be so considerate of them!!!
> Junek


I just wondered when I saw the people in the background I'm glad that someone helped the foal and that most people keep there distance

We have people here who do stupid things too like when Dolphins come in to
close and stray into harbours last year people were going out on them jet skis and basically pestering the poor animal 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A microwave would be good yes warm food is nice n those cold nights. I can see how David is tired of sandwiches. Maybe he could take some 321 cake mix and have hot cake in a mug sometimes. OH beef jerky yummy :thumbup: You could always make up little meat pies as well.
> Yes Christmas is coming very fast it seems. I have upturn for a little snowflake doll that will be perfect for the top of the tree. I think any ways depends on how easy it is to make up. I'll be read too :XD: :mrgreen: I hope too


Tthe cake is a great idea, I thought of meat pies too, but I need to find good recipes for those. 
I'm almost done with the cardigan that I was commissioned to do, then I need to do the Christmas stockings (6 of them) that I also have a commission to do for someone else, then I may get back to the things I want to finish. It will be my first foray into Christmas stockings but she gave me one to use as a pattern, I just need 5 more names and dates before I get too far into them, then maybe I'll make some for my family. 
I wanted to do some crocheting, but I think that will have to wait until after the new year at this point. :roll:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Those socks do look warm, probably not a good thing in summer. I remember having to wear one after I had my second child for varicose vein running up my left leg the sock went all the way up and it was hot! My Mom would have loved your cane! She had a wooden one and had to paint it all different colors. She got a lot of compliments on it, I still have it.


PurpleFi said:


> Here you go together with the horrid green socks xx


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'd be happy on the roof- as long as I didn't have to climb a ladder to get there. Go figure that one out. heights don't bother me but ladders do (don't like the open stairs either come to think of it).


That's me too! I can stand any where as long as my feet are flat, but I can't climb a ladder. Bob found me a small stepladder for the kitchen that has wide steps and I'm ok on that, but a regular step ladder with the narrow rungs makes me feel like I'm going to fall. I've stood on the rim of the Grand Canyon and looked down to the bottom and I was fine, but the first rung of a ladder - no way! Aren't our brains silly things sometimes?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Our dogs will occasionally bring deer legs home. I understand coyotes are coming back into our area but haven't heard them here yet, I think the neighbors would probably shoot them otherwise we would worry about our goats. They are definitely in Southern Ohio though,we hear them at night.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of buying hooves for dogs, here I have seen dried pigs ears. I never bought anything form our dogs as there was always enough stuff around the yard. My DH gets dead cows in winter & puts them in the field out from the house so he can shoot coyotes when they come to eat. Coyotes prey on young calves where there are lots around & the last several years there have been many.
> When I was working I used to invite the doctors occasionally for supper, & it never failed if they came the dog would have some body part of an animal on our doorstep. :roll: So classy when having company :roll:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know exactly what you mean . I watched a programme that showed the skywalk at the Grand Canyon and I thought no way I felt sick just looking at it
> Sonja


Oh, I'd do that in a heartbeat. The skywalk was built after we were out there, but we would all have been on it for sure!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I also dont like heights, no way would I be in a glass bottom elevator or out on the Grand Canyon sky walk. When we were there DH kept climbing around t get a better view, drove me nuts! We were on the south rim, some day I hope to go to the north rim, we tried to go there on our Harley trip a few years ago but only got to Moab, Utah as it got too hot.

Kate, I'm glad you are finally feeling better, 

Gwen, enjoy the pedicure, I've only had it done once while we were vacationing in Arizona, it was only $25 there but here they charge $70 so won't be happening.

June, thanks for sharing the horse photos, beautiful.
I didn't sleep well last night so I'm tired today, GD woke up at 2 am needing to pee & I didn't go back to sleep til 5, then DS was up banging around at 6, had to be up at 730 to get GS off to school


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, I'd do that in a heartbeat. The skywalk was built after we were out there, but we would all have been on it for sure!


My oldest son would be out there with you . The other two would be with me stood on firm ground watching 😄
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just gone 6 am., Wednesday, one Calzone in the oven to feed two hungry young Missionaries, and two small pizzas waiting to cook for me. Have not made pizza or calzone for maybe two years now- used to be something I made every Saturday to give Fale lunch for Sunday, his favourite was a seafood one, loaded with mussels.
> And as I was typing the buzzer went so the first pizza is now cooking- I might be tempted to have it for breakfast!


Yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too Julie.... they told me today that it is better looking than yesterday. Mum had her hair cut and blow waved today in their salon. Very nice, she looks much more like my mum now.


That's so nice that she was able to get her hair done, that will help to boost her spirits which will hopefully help her recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A couple of day ago, my sister and MM (Motor Man, her DH) took f friends to see the Corolla wild horses. And, of course, she took pictures...lots of pictures. She even got one of the newest baby...Guillermo!
> Junek


Awe, he's so cute!!! They are all so beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just wondered when I saw the people in the background I'm glad that someone helped the foal and that most people keep there distance
> 
> We have people here who do stupid things too like when Dolphins come in to
> close and stray into harbours last year people were going out on them jet skis and basically pestering the poor animal
> Sonja


People get too close to the bison in Yellowstone too, we watched as people were trying to go all the way up to a baby, the momma wasn't happy and the huge bull bison kept warning them off, but they were ignoring him, we left as we didn't want to see any carnage that was to ensue if they kept pushing to get closer, those things can run up to 40 miles/hour. And they post signs virtually everywhere, saying to stay away and keep your distance. Oh well...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going with a fomer colleague to get pedicures this morning; should be fun. The salon is having a special or else I'd have said I couldn't go. I'm picking her up in a little bit.
> 
> Glass elevators/lifts, glass observation decks, etc.....don't care for them at all. Isnt it in Chicago that the Sears Tower (can't remember new name) has window observation decks tht lean out? I think I saw it on the news awhile back. You can definitely forget that. While all of you go up I'll just go to the yarn shops.....


Hope you enjoyed your pedicure. I'm going soon.

I'm with you when it comes to glass elevators or other things like that. A friend's condo has floor to ceiling windows in her dining room and I can't go near the window. The elevator is also glass. She's on the 32nd floor. I have to face backwards to come down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Josephene, Happy belated anniversary from me too. Sorry I missed it. We were married in 1971 so this October it will be 44 years Yikes!!


We married in October of 1972 so right there with you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A couple of day ago, my sister and MM (Motor Man, her DH) took f friends to see the Corolla wild horses. And, of course, she took pictures...lots of pictures. She even got one of the newest baby...Guillermo!
> Junek


What beautiful horses! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

June, I do love those pictures of the wild horses. Thank you so much for posting them :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We married in October of 1972 so right there with you.


Right behind you....July, 1973!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

August, 1972. But thank God long since legally ended.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope you enjoyed your pedicure. I'm going soon.
> 
> I'm with you when it comes to glass elevators or other things like that. A friend's condo has floor to ceiling windows in her dining room and I can't go near the window. The elevator is also glass. She's on the 32nd floor. I have to face backwards to come down.


My sister's DH is scared of heights,too. He was upstairs at their house looking out the French doors at the boats on the water and, I swear he was using binoculars and standing 5 ft from the doors!
BUT he went paragliding or whatever it's called where they strap you in a harness to a parachute/sail and tow it behind a boat. Couldn't believe he actually did it twice!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are incredible picures; especially like the newest baby.


jknappva said:


> A couple of day ago, my sister and MM (Motor Man, her DH) took f friends to see the Corolla wild horses. And, of course, she took pictures...lots of pictures. She even got one of the newest baby...Guillermo!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Right behind you....July, 1973!


Good gosh!! Y'all make me feel really old.....well, I really am old!
If my husband had lived, we would be celebrating our 61st anniversary.....before most of you were born!! I thank God every day I wake up and I'm still here...rain or shine, hot or cold!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh now I've done the parasailing before and LOVED it. Also did hanggliding and loved it. When parasailing it was the quietest time ever.


jknappva said:


> My sister's DH is scared of heights,too. He was upstairs at their house looking out the French doors at the boats on the water and, I swear he was using binoculars and standing 5 ft from the doors!
> BUT he went paragliding or whatever it's called where they strap you in a harness to a parachute/sail and tow it behind a boat. Couldn't believe he actually did it twice!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a wonderful time getting a pedicure and a manicure. Very relaxing. Afterwards we went to a small restaurant that serves the best food. After that we went to two antique shops and browsed around. Really had a nice time. It is unbelievably hot here today; suppose to be 99 not counting the heat index. Even with the a.c. running the house is not as cool as it usually is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just wondered when I saw the people in the background I'm glad that someone helped the foal and that most people keep there distance We have people here who do stupid things too like when Dolphins come in to close and stray into harbours last year people were going out on them jet skis and basically pestering the poor animal
> Sonja[/quote
> 
> Sometimes it amazes me how stupid people can be about wild animals. Several years ago some tourists put honey on the hands of 2 kids so they could take photos of the bears licking it off ! :roll: How could anyone be that dumb? both kids were killed.
> Last summer we saw people walking to get close to take photos of grizzly bears, insane.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good gosh!! Y'all make me feel really old.....well, I really am old!
> If my husband had lived, we would be celebrating our 61st anniversary.....before most of you were born!! I thank God every day I wake up and I'm still here...rain or shine, hot or cold!
> Junek


& they are making me feel quite young, we were married in1981


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, it's good your mom is doing a little better & I'm sure having her hair done makes her feel better too. Its good they caught on to the red spots before they became real sores.

Gwen, I couldn't ever parasail or glide, I would be sick, I was sick on the Farris Wheel at the fair. When I was painting the house a few years ago I had bruises on the front of my legs from holding myself. So tight to the ladder.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I read somewhere recently that Artificial Intelligence'' is no match for natural stupidity. One of those ''If the shoe fits, wear it'' occasions, I believe. (re tourists and will animals)

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great walking stick - that is a rather different shade of green. maybe you could have a "burning of the horrid green stockings" party when you are finally done with wearing them. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here you go together with the horrid green socks xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't we wonderful. --- sam



KateB said:


> So glad that you will be cool again, but on the roof at 83?......men!! :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> aren't we wonderful. --- sam


Steady on Sam I wouldn't go that far 😄

Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like fun. I love Chicago - wish for one more trip to museums and planetarium. don't think it is going to happen though. always had a good time when I was there. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> When you get to Chicago (sometime, I hope), I'll take you to the plexiglass observation deck...I'll watch you as you go out there---I can get as far as that on the elevator, but won't be able to go near any windows at that height and I'd die from fright at the glass enclosure.
> 
> http://theskydeck.com/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures june - thanks for sharing. beautiful horses - I could take the little colt home anytime. how do they keep the horse population from becoming over powering? --- sam



jknappva said:


> A couple of day ago, my sister and MM (Motor Man, her DH) took f friends to see the Corolla wild horses. And, of course, she took pictures...lots of pictures. She even got one of the newest baby...Guillermo!
> Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope you get a good night's sleep tonight.
Went to book club. We watched a DVD on Rothko. Lovely artist. Then ran around getting pain rx from DR. P., appt. for Dr. G, Walmart to fill rx. Nap time.
June, love pic of horses, esp. young one.
Gwen, sounds like nice day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell me those stupid parents are in jail. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I just wondered when I saw the people in the background I'm glad that someone helped the foal and that most people keep there distance We have people here who do stupid things too like when Dolphins come in to close and stray into harbours last year people were going out on them jet skis and basically pestering the poor animal
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi guys, love the pictures of Purples garden and socks?????? They are a real fashion statement for sure. 
Loved Kaye's little puppy, she is so tiny and so cute.
What a day, worked MOnday and Tuesday and the feet were so sore, shots didn't work. Got home and couldn't stand and couldn't sleep. So up most of the night and slept a couple of hours this early morning. Today was supposed to be beginning of my college friends get together and in a way I was glad they shortened it a night. So I have been cleaning and doing laundry and knitting. Made a baby cap and got confused(ha! Ha!). Had to patterns stuck together and started with one turned pattern over and continued and when I was getting near done, thought this just doesn't look right. I was knitting two different patterns. So ripped it out and started over, need to have it done by Friday. 
So really tired and just wore out I guess.
Hugs to all, julie, would love to have you as my chef!, I can dream.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Life has taken another twist for us. Yesterday the water line to the toilet broke and flooded most of the house. Today a crew came and toke out most of the carpet and laminate flooring. Only our bedroom and kitchen have intact flooring. There are fans around. I have several boxes that got wet so went to Walmart and bought 12 plastic totes. I have repacked several, maybe half. Life is interesting round here to say the least.
In answer to a previous thread, we were married is March 69. 
We have missed some of the rain from Bob but someplaces in the area got 5 inches and it is still raining. There is more flooding. Terrible weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Life has taken another twist for us. Yesterday the water line to the toilet broke and flooded most of the house. Today a crew came and toke out most of the carpet and laminate flooring. Only our bedroom and kitchen have intact flooring. There are fans around. I have several boxes that got wet so went to Walmart and bought 12 plastic totes. I have repacked several, maybe half. Life is interesting round here to say the least.
> In answer to a previous thread, we were married is March 69.
> We have missed some of the rain from Bob but someplaces in the area got 5 inches and it is still raining. There is more flooding. Terrible weather.


You folks in Texas have certainly gotten more than your share. So sorry to hear about your internal flood...what a mess to be in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister's DH is scared of heights,too. He was upstairs at their house looking out the French doors at the boats on the water and, I swear he was using binoculars and standing 5 ft from the doors!
> BUT he went paragliding or whatever it's called where they strap you in a harness to a parachute/sail and tow it behind a boat. Couldn't believe he actually did it twice!!
> Junek


Not for me :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Life has taken another twist for us. Yesterday the water line to the toilet broke and flooded most of the house. Today a crew came and toke out most of the carpet and laminate flooring. Only our bedroom and kitchen have intact flooring. There are fans around. I have several boxes that got wet so went to Walmart and bought 12 plastic totes. I have repacked several, maybe half. Life is interesting round here to say the least.
> In answer to a previous thread, we were married is March 69.
> We have missed some of the rain from Bob but someplaces in the area got 5 inches and it is still raining. There is more flooding. Terrible weather.


It seems there is never a dull moment in your life. Don't you wish for some peace!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A very late good evening from Surrey. It's been lovely and warm today. We visited a lovely rose garden, photos tomorrow, collected zLm from school. Had singing practice and GS2 rang to say he hot a distinction inhis cello exam. Now off to bed cos iI'm tird. Night night


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, it's good your mom is doing a little better & I'm sure having her hair done makes her feel better too. Its good they caught on to the red spots before they became real sores.
> 
> Gwen, I couldn't ever parasail or glide, I would be sick, I was sick on the Farris Wheel at the fair. When I was painting the house a few years ago I had bruises on the front of my legs from holding myself. So tight to the ladder.


I rode on both a Ferris wheel and a roller coaster ONCE and that was one time too many!! When we'd go to Busch Gardens, I rode the boat ride and the train.....that's more my speed!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures june - thanks for sharing. beautiful horses - I could take the little colt home anytime. how do they keep the horse population from becoming over powering? --- sam


I don't think that's a problem, Sam. Unfortunately, they sometime wander into the road and get killed....at least one a year.
The Foundation does try to get any that are ailing and get medical help for them. I think they've recently gotten some wild horses from other places in the country. They were very concerned about in-breeding.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Life has taken another twist for us. Yesterday the water line to the toilet broke and flooded most of the house. Today a crew came and toke out most of the carpet and laminate flooring. Only our bedroom and kitchen have intact flooring. There are fans around. I have several boxes that got wet so went to Walmart and bought 12 plastic totes. I have repacked several, maybe half. Life is interesting round here to say the least.
> In answer to a previous thread, we were married is March 69.
> We have missed some of the rain from Bob but someplaces in the area got 5 inches and it is still raining. There is more flooding. Terrible weather.


I'm so sorry, Marilyn. I know you're more than ready for some good news. I hope you don't get any flooding rain from Bob.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn, you were married the same year I was. 
Sorry you have flooding problems.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just to add one more statistic; we were married between Christmas and New Year's in '62.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good evening from Surrey. It's been lovely and warm today. We visited a lovely rose garden, photos tomorrow, collected zLm from school. Had singing practice and GS2 rang to say he hot a distinction inhis cello exam. Now off to bed cos iI'm tird. Night night


Congrats to GS2 on his cello exam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Our dogs will occasionally bring deer legs home. I understand coyotes are coming back into our area but haven't heard them here yet, I think the neighbors would probably shoot them otherwise we would worry about our goats. They are definitely in Southern Ohio though,we hear them at night.


They are here, also, so they are in northern Ohio. So you might want to worry about the goats. I've seen and heard them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & they are making me feel quite young, we were married in1981


May 1982!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi guys, love the pictures of Purples garden and socks?????? They are a real fashion statement for sure.
> Loved Kaye's little puppy, she is so tiny and so cute.
> What a day, worked MOnday and Tuesday and the feet were so sore, shots didn't work. Got home and couldn't stand and couldn't sleep. So up most of the night and slept a couple of hours this early morning. Today was supposed to be beginning of my college friends get together and in a way I was glad they shortened it a night. So I have been cleaning and doing laundry and knitting. Made a baby cap and got confused(ha! Ha!). Had to patterns stuck together and started with one turned pattern over and continued and when I was getting near done, thought this just doesn't look right. I was knitting two different patterns. So ripped it out and started over, need to have it done by Friday.
> So really tired and just wore out I guess.
> Hugs to all, julie, would love to have you as my chef!, I can dream.


Hope you get some relief from your feet soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Life has taken another twist for us.  Yesterday the water line to the toilet broke and flooded most of the house. Today a crew came and toke out most of the carpet and laminate flooring. Only our bedroom and kitchen have intact flooring. There are fans around. I have several boxes that got wet so went to Walmart and bought 12 plastic totes. I have repacked several, maybe half. Life is interesting round here to say the least.
> In answer to a previous thread, we were married is March 69.
> We have missed some of the rain from Bob but someplaces in the area got 5 inches and it is still raining. There is more flooding. Terrible weather.


I'm sorry your toilet flooded your house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good evening from Surrey. It's been lovely and warm today. We visited a lovely rose garden, photos tomorrow, collected zLm from school. Had singing practice and GS2 rang to say he hot a distinction inhis cello exam. Now off to bed cos iI'm tird. Night night


Congratulations to your GS!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They are here, also, so they are in northern Ohio. So you might want to worry about the goats. I've seen and heard them.


Don has been hunting coyotes for several years around here--at the requests of several farmers and livestock owners. Between the coyotes raiding the livestock and the groundhogs/woodchucks laying waste to the various grain fields, Don has a rather busy season.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don has been hunting coyotes for several years around here--at the requests of several farmers and livestock owners. Between the coyotes raiding the livestock and the groundhogs/woodchucks laying waste to the various grain fields, Don has a rather busy season.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had Delbert set a trap in my garden this morning, I have a #%#% mole in there, took out about 1/2 of my broccoli plants, grrr, if it isn't the weather it's wildlife :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don has been hunting coyotes for several years around here--at the requests of several farmers and livestock owners. Between the coyotes raiding the livestock and the groundhogs/woodchucks laying waste to the various grain fields, Don has a rather busy season.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We know someone local who called ODNR and asked how to get rid of them, as they had children and dogs they were concerned about, and they were coming close to the house. Nothing but farm fields behind. They were told to shoot them, and not mover or bury them. As long as the dead one was not moved or buried, the others would leave. If it was buried, the others would stay around. That was several years ago, so that may have changed. At that time, if you were in an area that it was legal to shoot, it was not illegal to shoot them. Of course, if in the city, you could not.

I would prefer to let any animal live, but if they were becoming dangerous to my family, it's us or them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had Delbert set a trap in my garden this morning, I have a #%#% mole in there, took out about 1/2 of my broccoli plants, grrr, if it isn't the weather it's wildlife :roll:


Darn moles! They look like mice, so you know what I would want done with them! ACK!!!!! Can you hear me screaming all the way up there? :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn. Sorry you've now had a flood, seems like lately if it wasn't for bad luck you wouldn't have any. Hope things get better soon. I'm glad at least the heavy rains missed you. Wish you could send some of that our way.

Purple, congrats to your GS on the cello exams.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam. here is the picture of the flies you requested..another form of fabric art? They are, left to right, egg sucking leeches, Fred the Red, and woolly buggers.The Fred the Red are the brown ones in the middle on the bottom.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

They are beautiful, a work of art.
Sorry about the flooding in the house. What a mess to contend with. Hope all dries out for you.
Congrats to the grandson on his cello.
Finished the baby hat. Now I can give it to the new grandmother tomorrow. Not like being under the gun, could plan ahead once in awhile.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here is the picture of the flies you requested..another form of fabric art? They are, left to right, egg sucking leeches, Fred the Red, and woolly buggers.The Fred the Red are the brown ones in the middle on the bottom.


Those are cool!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to sooth your aching feet. --- sam



Spider said:


> Hi guys, love the pictures of Purples garden and socks?????? They are a real fashion statement for sure.
> Loved Kaye's little puppy, she is so tiny and so cute.
> What a day, worked MOnday and Tuesday and the feet were so sore, shots didn't work. Got home and couldn't stand and couldn't sleep. So up most of the night and slept a couple of hours this early morning. Today was supposed to be beginning of my college friends get together and in a way I was glad they shortened it a night. So I have been cleaning and doing laundry and knitting. Made a baby cap and got confused(ha! Ha!). Had to patterns stuck together and started with one turned pattern over and continued and when I was getting near done, thought this just doesn't look right. I was knitting two different patterns. So ripped it out and started over, need to have it done by Friday.
> So really tired and just wore out I guess.
> Hugs to all, julie, would love to have you as my chef!, I can dream.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Marilyn - your life seems to be one excitement after another - hopefully it will soon settle down and find you living quietly in a new home. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Life has taken another twist for us. Yesterday the water line to the toilet broke and flooded most of the house. Today a crew came and toke out most of the carpet and laminate flooring. Only our bedroom and kitchen have intact flooring. There are fans around. I have several boxes that got wet so went to Walmart and bought 12 plastic totes. I have repacked several, maybe half. Life is interesting round here to say the least.
> In answer to a previous thread, we were married is March 69.
> We have missed some of the rain from Bob but someplaces in the area got 5 inches and it is still raining. There is more flooding. Terrible weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for the cello exam. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> A very late good evening from Surrey. It's been lovely and warm today. We visited a lovely rose garden, photos tomorrow, collected zLm from school. Had singing practice and GS2 rang to say he hot a distinction inhis cello exam. Now off to bed cos iI'm tird. Night night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful - it would be a treat to watch you tie one - such talent. I would be sticking myself with the hook a dozen times if I tried to tie one. thanks for the picture - and they certainly are another kind of fabric art. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Sam. here is the picture of the flies you requested..another form of fabric art? They are, left to right, egg sucking leeches, Fred the Red, and woolly buggers.The Fred the Red are the brown ones in the middle on the bottom.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> That's me too! I can stand any where as long as my feet are flat, but I can't climb a ladder. Bob found me a small stepladder for the kitchen that has wide steps and I'm ok on that, but a regular step ladder with the narrow rungs makes me feel like I'm going to fall. I've stood on the rim of the Grand Canyon and looked down to the bottom and I was fine, but the first rung of a ladder - no way! Aren't our brains silly things sometimes?


Brains are very silly- I'm exactly the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & they are making me feel quite young, we were married in1981


'83 for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Life has taken another twist for us. Yesterday the water line to the toilet broke and flooded most of the house. Today a crew came and toke out most of the carpet and laminate flooring. Only our bedroom and kitchen have intact flooring. There are fans around. I have several boxes that got wet so went to Walmart and bought 12 plastic totes. I have repacked several, maybe half. Life is interesting round here to say the least.
> In answer to a previous thread, we were married is March 69.
> We have missed some of the rain from Bob but someplaces in the area got 5 inches and it is still raining. There is more flooding. Terrible weather.


Life is interesting for you thats for sure. Hope they can sort it out soon without more disruption. Do you have water- well coming out the correct places that is?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good evening from Surrey. It's been lovely and warm today. We visited a lovely rose garden, photos tomorrow, collected zLm from school. Had singing practice and GS2 rang to say he hot a distinction inhis cello exam. Now off to bed cos iI'm tird. Night night


Well done GS2 congratulation sto him on doing so very well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I rode on both a Ferris wheel and a roller coaster ONCE and that was one time too many!! When we'd go to Busch Gardens, I rode the boat ride and the train.....that's more my speed!
> Junek


Perfectly happy on them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here is the picture of the flies you requested..another form of fabric art? They are, left to right, egg sucking leeches, Fred the Red, and woolly buggers.The Fred the Red are the brown ones in the middle on the bottom.


They are a work of art. Can they be reused?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here is the picture of the flies you requested..another form of fabric art? They are, left to right, egg sucking leeches, Fred the Red, and woolly buggers.The Fred the Red are the brown ones in the middle on the bottom.


Beautiful, wonderful mini works of art :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> yeah for the cello exam. --- sam


Congratulations from an old piano/flute teacher! I know what hard work was in that mark :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just dropping in to say that I'm still around and trying to keep up with all developments in our TP family. The summaries are so useful, thanks ladies! And I've got to thank Sam for more recipes than I even knew existed, some will get tested out but not them all! 
I'm still having a lot of time and energy taken up by some family difficulties on my side and health problems of the In laws so can't spend as much time as I'd like here in KP - or knitting. I'm sorry to see the serious problems many of you are facing and am thinking of you all. Also great to get good news, photos etc. what beautiful and talented families there are here. 
I'm back in Guernsey at present, DH is currently in Philadelphia but will be home on Tuesday. We will then go to Alderney to prepare for the annual FlyIn; expecting around 30 private planes to arrive for a weekend of fun, conducted walks, meals and of course trophies for all sorts of things (best presented aircraft, longest distance travelled to get here, most enthusiastic participant etc, etc). I need to get the metal polish out before the presentations! 
The following weekend we will be back to the mainland ready for DD's graduation. She gets a BSc in Vet science but then has to complete a further 2 years at university ( and pass more exams) to be qualified to practice as a Veterinarian.

Hugs and healing happy wishes to everyone, and especially for Mel, Valerie and Shirley. I hope to be back " full time" in a month or two, but you're all in my thoughts. Happy knitting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spider - I hope the shots start to do their job soon.
Railyn - oh no, I know how much damage water can do. I hope you get it all sorted out.
Purple - Congratulations to your DGS on passing his exam! :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I rode on both a Ferris wheel and a roller coaster ONCE and that was one time too many!! When we'd go to Busch Gardens, I rode the boat ride and the train.....that's more my speed!
> Junek


I'm with you there June! I did go up the CN tower in Toronto several years ago without too much problem although my stomach did turn over a few times on the glass floor! Thank goodness roller coasters hadn't been invented when I was young - at least not anywhere I went - or I probably would have had a go. Just in the last couple of weeks there has been a terrible accident at one of our theme parks where two cars on one of the huge roller coasters collided. The passengers were trapped on there for about four hours before being taken to hospital. Fortunately I don't think anyone was killed but at least two beautiful young girls have had to have a leg removed because their injuries were so severe.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here is the picture of the flies you requested..another form of fabric art? They are, left to right, egg sucking leeches, Fred the Red, and woolly buggers.The Fred the Red are the brown ones in the middle on the bottom.


They are beautiful. Definitely an art form! Now i see where your name comes from!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good evening from Surrey. It's been lovely and warm today. We visited a lovely rose garden, photos tomorrow, collected zLm from school. Had singing practice and GS2 rang to say he hot a distinction inhis cello exam. Now off to bed cos iI'm tird. Night night


Congratulations to your grandson . You must all be very proud of him 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here is the picture of the flies you requested..another form of fabric art? They are, left to right, egg sucking leeches, Fred the Red, and woolly buggers.The Fred the Red are the brown ones in the middle on the bottom.


They are beautiful , but the thought of catching wriggly fish makes me shiver . I would be useless at surviving in a wilderness . I told my youngest son I proved how much I loved him by taking him fishing and crabbing when he was little . I sat and helped him put the bait on and helped him with his fishing rod
and the whole time I was thinking please don't catch a fish luckily enough by the time he did catch one he was old enough to deal with it himself
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey.

thank you all for your congratulations to GS for passing his cello exam. He is going to London today for a Kip on a Ship, that means he gets to spend the night on HMS Belfast which is moored on the Thames by Towrr Bridge

sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all xx.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful , but the thought of catching wriggly fish makes me shiver . I would be useless at surviving in a wilderness . I told my youngest son I proved how much I loved him by taking him fishing and crabbing when he was little . I sat and helped him put the bait on and helped him with his fishing rod
> and the whole time I was thinking please don't catch a fish luckily enough by the time he did catch one he was old enough to deal with it himself
> Sonja


How long was he sitying there then :?:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Forgot to say the fish lures are fantastic, add to a few dorset buttons and you'd have a deam catcher xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Made this last night, not sure what I'm going yo use it for.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just dropping in to say that I'm still around and trying to keep up with all developments in our TP family. The summaries are so useful, thanks ladies! And I've got to thank Sam for more recipes than I even knew existed, some will get tested out but not them all!
> I'm still having a lot of time and energy taken up by some family difficulties on my side and health problems of the In laws so can't spend as much time as I'd like here in KP - or knitting. I'm sorry to see the serious problems many of you are facing and am thinking of you all. Also great to get good news, photos etc. what beautiful and talented families there are here.
> I'm back in Guernsey at present, DH is currently in Philadelphia but will be home on Tuesday. We will then go to Alderney to prepare for the annual FlyIn; expecting around 30 private planes to arrive for a weekend of fun, conducted walks, meals and of course trophies for all sorts of things (best presented aircraft, longest distance travelled to get here, most enthusiastic participant etc, etc). I need to get the metal polish out before the presentations!
> The following weekend we will be back to the mainland ready for DD's graduation. She gets a BSc in Vet science but then has to complete a further 2 years at university ( and pass more exams) to be qualified to practice as a Veterinarian.
> ...


Good to ehar that the suammaries help you keep up- that was the idea behind them.
Life sounds very bisy for you. Congratulations to DD on getting BSc- and now on to the next 2 years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful , but the thought of catching wriggly fish makes me shiver . I would be useless at surviving in a wilderness . I told my youngest son I proved how much I loved him by taking him fishing and crabbing when he was little . I sat and helped him put the bait on and helped him with his fishing rod
> and the whole time I was thinking please don't catch a fish luckily enough by the time he did catch one he was old enough to deal with it himself
> Sonja


One year when the girls were failry young Mum the girls and myself went on a yacht whihc included fishing. Vicky happily did the fishing was very proud about the fish she caught- but wanted nothing mor eot do with it and wanted it thrown back in. Can't remeber what happened to the fish- Maryanne thinks it was thrown back in. We didn't want it as neither Mum nor I like fish all that much and no way would we have even have cooked it let alone prepared it for cooking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Made this last night, not sure what I'm going yo use it for.


It looks good- is the patterning the way it came out or did you do it that way? It looks very effective- I'm sure you will find a use for it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh now I've done the parasailing before and LOVED it. Also did hanggliding and loved it. When parasailing it was the quietest time ever.


 :shock: You are a braver woman than I.... NO chance, not for anything would I do that. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I just wondered when I saw the people in the background I'm glad that someone helped the foal and that most people keep there distance We have people here who do stupid things too like when Dolphins come in to close and stray into harbours last year people were going out on them jet skis and basically pestering the poor animal
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are a work of art. Can they be reused?


Yes, over and over until you loose them, catch them on a rock or tree branch as you cast or the fish is so strong that he breaks the tippet, the thinner piece of monofilament the fly is tied to that goes to the leader and then to the fly line. If that takes place, the hook just disintegrates in a week or so and leaves the fish unharmed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, over and over until you loose them, catch them on a rock or tree branch as you cast or the fish is so strong that he breaks the tippet, the thinner piece of monofilament the fly is tied to that goes to the leader and then to the fly line. If that takes place, the hook just disintegrates in a week or so and leaves the fish unharmed.


I know nothing about fishing- think I've gone fishing twice in my life.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good evening from Surrey. It's been lovely and warm today. We visited a lovely rose garden, photos tomorrow, collected zLm from school. Had singing practice and GS2 rang to say he hot a distinction inhis cello exam. Now off to bed cos iI'm tird. Night night


 :thumbup: Congratulations the GS2... fantastic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry, Marilyn. I know you're more than ready for some good news. I hope you don't get any flooding rain from Bob.
> Junek


Ditto......


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> How long was he sitying there then :?:


That's funny 😄although each time I took him did feel like a few years 
Pity I didn't know how to knit at the time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> How long was he sitying there then :?:


That's funny 😄although each time I took him did feel like a few years 
Pity I didn't know how to knit at the time

Beautiful fushia and your basket is gorgeous I keep saying this but I am definitely going to learn to crochet 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> It looks good- is the patterning the way it came out or did you do it that way? It looks very effective- I'm sure you will find a use for it.


That's the way the colour worked out, I rather like it in the blocks of colour. Just filled it with crochet cotton so I can make some more that I won't know what to do with :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny 😄although each time I took him did feel like a few years
> Pity I didn't know how to knit at the time
> 
> Beautiful fushia and your basket is gorgeous I keep saying this but I am definitely going to flearn to crochet
> Sonja


This was just a flat circle of crochet and then kept going round and round until the yarn ran out. Very easy. It was quite a thick yarn almost aran weight and I used a 5mm hook so it is quite solid.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> thank you all for your congratulations to GS for passing his cello exam. He is going to London today for a Kip on a Ship, that means he gets to spend the night on HMS Belfast which is moored on the Thames by Towrr Bridge
> 
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all xx.


Good morning Josephine from sunny Berkshire. Congratulations to DGS on his cello exam result. Bet he'll have a fun time spending the night on HMS Belfast. I didn't realise they did such things. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple - love the basket. Looks like it would be a great place to keep the crochet threads.

Early morning here--too much draining of the sinuses etc. that I had a stomach ache most of the night. Think it's over now, but we'll see. DH will take off here in a couple of hours to go to his twin brother's house and then off on their fishing trip. I packed up some Cowboy cookies and other goodies for them for the trip. They'll stop near Superior, MN for the night and then head on into Canada to the fishing camp:

http://www.northwindsoutfitters.com/

My sister-in-law and I are planning on going to some yarn shops on Saturday and enjoying a meal out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Josephine from sunny Berkshire. Congratulations to DGS on his cello exam result. Bet he'll have a fun time spending the night on HMS Belfast. I didn't realise they did such things. xx


Morning Angela, it's amazing the things there are for school children now. X


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> One year when the girls were failry young Mum the girls and myself went on a yacht whihc included fishing. Vicky happily did the fishing was very proud about the fish she caught- but wanted nothing mor eot do with it and wanted it thrown back in. Can't remeber what happened to the fish- Maryanne thinks it was thrown back in. We didn't want it as neither Mum nor I like fish all that much and no way would we have even have cooked it let alone prepared it for cooking.


A few years ago when DD2 and family were on holiday they went on a boat trip that involved fishing. The only one to catch anything was Rob aged about five. The boat man told him that if he took it back with him, the chef at their hotel would cook it for his supper. Rob peered in at this thing flapping at the bottom of the bucket and asked "will it be dead by supper time?"


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple - love the basket. Looks like it would be a great place to keep the crochet threads.
> 
> Early morning here--too much draining of the sinuses etc. that I had a stomach ache most of the night. Think it's over now, but we'll see. DH will take off here in a couple of hours to go to his twin brother's house and then off on their fishing trip. I packed up some Cowboy cookies and other goodies for them for the trip. They'll stop near Superior, MN for the night and then head on into Canada to the fishing
> My sister-in-law and I are planning on going to some yarn shops on Saturday and enjoying a meal out.[/quote
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Purple - love the basket. Looks like it would be a great place to keep the crochet threads.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> This was just a flat circle of crochet and then kept going round and round until the yarn ran out. Very easy. It was quite a thick yarn almost aran weight and I used a 5mm hook so it is quite solid.


Thank you Josephine I've written it down to try 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Josephine I've written it down to try
> Sonja


Shout if you need any help x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here is the picture of the flies you requested..another form of fabric art? They are, left to right, egg sucking leeches, Fred the Red, and woolly buggers.The Fred the Red are the brown ones in the middle on the bottom.


those are really interesting. They look really intricate to make!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just dropping in to say that I'm still around and trying to keep up with all developments in our TP family. The summaries are so useful, thanks ladies! And I've got to thank Sam for more recipes than I even knew existed, some will get tested out but not them all!
> I'm still having a lot of time and energy taken up by some family difficulties on my side and health problems of the In laws so can't spend as much time as I'd like here in KP - or knitting. I'm sorry to see the serious problems many of you are facing and am thinking of you all. Also great to get good news, photos etc. what beautiful and talented families there are here.
> I'm back in Guernsey at present, DH is currently in Philadelphia but will be home on Tuesday. We will then go to Alderney to prepare for the annual FlyIn; expecting around 30 private planes to arrive for a weekend of fun, conducted walks, meals and of course trophies for all sorts of things (best presented aircraft, longest distance travelled to get here, most enthusiastic participant etc, etc). I need to get the metal polish out before the presentations!
> The following weekend we will be back to the mainland ready for DD's graduation. She gets a BSc in Vet science but then has to complete a further 2 years at university ( and pass more exams) to be qualified to practice as a Veterinarian.
> ...


It's good to hear from you. I hope things settle down soon so you can visit with us more often. But sounds like some of the busyness is a happy busyness.....your daughter's graduation.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> thank you all for your congratulations to GS for passing his cello exam. He is going to London today for a Kip on a Ship, that means he gets to spend the night on HMS Belfast which is moored on the Thames by Towrr Bridge
> 
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all xx.


I know you're all very proud of the GS on his great marks on the exam! What an exciting venture for him to spend the night aboard a ship!
Those 'dancing ladies' are lovely!! I love seeing the different flowers everyone has been showing!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> One year when the girls were failry young Mum the girls and myself went on a yacht whihc included fishing. Vicky happily did the fishing was very proud about the fish she caught- but wanted nothing mor eot do with it and wanted it thrown back in. Can't remeber what happened to the fish- Maryanne thinks it was thrown back in. We didn't want it as neither Mum nor I like fish all that much and no way would we have even have cooked it let alone prepared it for cooking.


My DH loved to fish and so did my children. I've cleaned and cooked enough fish to feed everyone in our city!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know nothing about fishing- think I've gone fishing twice in my life.


I went with my DH once and it was once too many....BORED, BORED, BORED!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Purple, congratulations to the cellist. Hope he enjoys his night aboard HMS Belfast.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple - love the basket. Looks like it would be a great place to keep the crochet threads.
> 
> Early morning here--too much draining of the sinuses etc. that I had a stomach ache most of the night. Think it's over now, but we'll see. DH will take off here in a couple of hours to go to his twin brother's house and then off on their fishing trip. I packed up some Cowboy cookies and other goodies for them for the trip. They'll stop near Superior, MN for the night and then head on into Canada to the fishing camp:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the information about the fishing camp. I'm sure you and your sister-in-law will have fun on your Sat. adventure!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil: ran across this sock pattern. Have you tried this technique yet? There are quite a few other designs from him that you might find interesting.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/squircle-2


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, so sorry about the flooding. Hope you have wonderful insurance so you have no trouble getting things fixed. Niagara Falls in your home is no fun at all.

Purple, congratulations on GS's cello exam and night on boat. Love the basket.

Rookie, hope you feel better soon and have a wonderful time in the yarn shops.

Flyty1n, those are actually beautiful. What an artist you are. I imagine it is beautiful to see the lines going back and forth with those on them. So real.

As to fishing. I loved it. Used to go with my uncles up in Canada and we would be out on the lake with nothing around for miles and miles up in the middle of nowhere. LOL A lumbercamp and then take the boat and go for miles with the lakes interconnected. I didn't have to do anything with the fish, not even bait my line, so I loved it. After many wonderful hours out on the lake, so peaceful except, I'm sure for me, who probably talked non stop,  we would eat the fish either at the cabin or up on a rocky shore overlooking the lake with a fire and frying pan. Good memories. I always thought fly fishing was an art form in itself.

TNS, sure hope family situation gets sorted and I know about health issues with loved ones. Life sure has a way of getting busy with things like this. I'm sure you'll be glad to see DH again and then a wonderful time by all with the planes all coming in and awarding those newly polished trophies.

I am still home since sis decided to do the tough love with mom. I want to be there with her but I support sis. After all, she is there with mom all the time and I just come in from far away, so don't feel it would be right of me to try and take over. If I was down there all the time doing things I might say more but I trust my little sister. So wise, way beyond her years. It is her son that had the brain aneurysm. Right now she is in Texas with her new granddaughter, Peyton and the pictures are too cute. Wish she was resting but she is taking care of others, as usual.

Spider, sure hope you can get out of pain. Have a great time at your reunion with the college gals.

I had such a lovely dinner with my BFF and she said she had big news. I said I know you can't be pregnant and she laughed and laughed. She's younger than me but still beyond the "normal" child bearing years. Well, she is up for a job that she didn't even want but was told about. It is at a prison teaching literacy and it would actually be safer than at the children/teen center where she works now. However, she loves where she is and makes a difference, but this would be much more money and a great pension and she is now at that age with only a few years to go and no pension, so she really has to think about this. I want whatever is best for her. So strange her life has taken her in this direction as she loves the small children but they are laying off so many teachers here that the only ones they were hiring were the ones they had laid off. Means she will move even further away, so now will be almost 2 hrs. to see her, making winter trips, perhaps a thing of the past. I really want what is best for her and having a pension is so important. One can't always work if things happen with health. The dinner was wonderful overlooking the lake and outlet. We went to the boathouse after and sat in adirondack rockers by the water and just watched the water go by and chatted. Felt like we had been transported back in time. Wonderful!!

My, I'm going on and on.
Will be heading out for mom's next week. She comes home tomorrow and my other little sis will take care of her and assess how much she can be on her own. Till I get there, she will spend the nights.

Today I'm going to do the stairs and get some knitting to take with me. Had planned to have it down here days ago.
:roll: 
Have been making soup with my vitamix. Just throw the veggies and liquid in and within a few minutes I have piping hot soup. A real luxury I know, but I sure do love it. Made the best carrot ginger soup the other day. No recipe yet, but carrots, ginger, celery, onion, parsley, cilantro,...you get the idea. Made tomato soup before and yesterday made gazpacho. My oh my, what a wonderful flavor when the tomatoes are vine ripened and so tasty. Must be done in greenhouse but from the local farmers.

DH is making me tea now so I will say good-bye and we will have our morning reading time. So great having him home. He is rehearsing his solo concert every day so beautiful music filling the house. My sister says that is why we have such lovely plants. I know it sure can't hurt, but I know I have a little to do with it too because when I go away and come back they are next to death's door. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :wink:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's the way the colour worked out, I rather like it in the blocks of colour. Just filled it with crochet cotton so I can make some more that I won't know what to do with :roll:


SOmetiems the colours can come beutifully like in this one. It looks solid so would hold small things easily. More of them that you don't know sounds like a good use of time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> A few years ago when DD2 and family were on holiday they went on a boat trip that involved fishing. The only one to catch anything was Rob aged about five. The boat man told him that if he took it back with him, the chef at their hotel would cook it for his supper. Rob peered in at this thing flapping at the bottom of the bucket and asked "will it be dead by supper time?"[/quot
> 
> how sweet


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here is the picture of the flies you requested..another form of fabric art? They are, left to right, egg sucking leeches, Fred the Red, and woolly buggers.The Fred the Red are the brown ones in the middle on the bottom.


No self-respecting fish should pass on these flies. Great job. I've never tried fly fishing but have watched others. My DH and I used to love fishing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Made this last night, not sure what I'm going yo use it for.


Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple - love the basket. Looks like it would be a great place to keep the crochet threads.
> 
> Early morning here--too much draining of the sinuses etc. that I had a stomach ache most of the night. Think it's over now, but we'll see. DH will take off here in a couple of hours to go to his twin brother's house and then off on their fishing trip. I packed up some Cowboy cookies and other goodies for them for the trip. They'll stop near Superior, MN for the night and then head on into Canada to the fishing camp:
> 
> ...


A week or so to myself sounds good-hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS lovely to hear from you and congratulations to you DD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I went with my DH once and it was once too many....BORED, BORED, BORED!
> Junek


Both times I went there was as much talking as fishing so it was OK. But if I had tosit quitley to stop chasing away th elfish I would have given up very quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> J
> I'm back in Guernsey at present, DH is currently in Philadelphia but will be home on Tuesday. We will then go to Alderney to prepare for the annual FlyIn; expecting around 30 private planes to arrive for a weekend of fun, conducted walks, meals and of course trophies for all sorts of things (best presented aircraft, longest distance travelled to get here, most enthusiastic participant etc, etc). I need to get the metal polish out before the presentations!
> The following weekend we will be back to the mainland ready for DD's graduation. She gets a BSc in Vet science but then has to complete a further 2 years at university ( and pass more exams) to be qualified to practice as a Veterinarian.
> 
> Hugs and healing happy wishes to everyone, and especially for Mel, Valerie and Shirley. I hope to be back " full time" in a month or two, but you're all in my thoughts. Happy knitting.


The fly-in sounds like fun. 
What is the longest distance one has come in the past?

Congratulations to you DD on her graduation. Now on to the next chapter of her life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil: ran across this sock pattern. Have you tried this technique yet? There are quite a few other designs from him that you might find interesting.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/squircle-2


No- I have it upstairs to try. Reminds me-I should see if I can get it done before the next Feats in Socks exhibition- only have a week though. Maybe one?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Made this last night, not sure what I'm going yo use it for.


Yarn bowl? Fruit? Very nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am still home since sis decided to do the tough love with mom. I want to be there with her but I support sis. After all, she is there with mom all the time and I just come in from far away, so don't feel it would be right of me to try and take over. If I was down there all the time doing things I might say more but I trust my little sister. So wise, way beyond her years. It is her son that had the brain aneurysm. Right now she is in Texas with her new granddaughter, Peyton and the pictures are too cute. Wish she was resting but she is taking care of others, as usual.


We are going to try tough love on Maryanne next week- saw an Aspergers specialist the other day whose suggestions gelled with what I felt and wanted to do and then her community support worker agreed so back to her place Monday and less intervention from us. Will be hard at times, but I think David will find it harder than me to refuse to help when she demands it in inappropriate ways. But to continue to give appropriate help in agreed ways.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS -- good too hear from you. The fly-in sounds like fun and so much work polishing the trophies.

Congrats to your DD - such hard work to become a vet. Our DGS just changed his mind about being a paleontologist to a vet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> TNS lovely to hear from you and congratulations to you DD.


Oh yes, I forgot to mention congratulations to DD. How wonderful. I'm sure it is a very difficult to pass. Great job!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We are going to try tough love on Maryanne next week- saw an Aspergers specialist the other day whose suggestions gelled with what I felt and wanted to do and then her community support worker agreed so back to her place Monday and less intervention from us. Will be hard at times, but I think David will find it harder than me to refuse to help when she demands it in inappropriate ways. But to continue to give appropriate help in agreed ways.


Good luck. When does your niece finish her time here?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We are going to try tough love on Maryanne next week- saw an Aspergers specialist the other day whose suggestions gelled with what I felt and wanted to do and then her community support worker agreed so back to her place Monday and less intervention from us. Will be hard at times, but I think David will find it harder than me to refuse to help when she demands it in inappropriate ways. But to continue to give appropriate help in agreed ways.


Wishing you the best with your efforts to ultimately help her. If you keep this first in your mind you will be able to do it. It isn't easy. Hugs ahead of time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Still on here, LOL Tea is ready so Ciao till next time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just dropping in to say that I'm still around and trying to keep up with all developments in our TP family. The summaries are so useful, thanks ladies! And I've got to thank Sam for more recipes than I even knew existed, some will get tested out but not them all!
> I'm still having a lot of time and energy taken up by some family difficulties on my side and health problems of the In laws so can't spend as much time as I'd like here in KP - or knitting. I'm sorry to see the serious problems many of you are facing and am thinking of you all. Also great to get good news, photos etc. what beautiful and talented families there are here.
> I'm back in Guernsey at present, DH is currently in Philadelphia but will be home on Tuesday. We will then go to Alderney to prepare for the annual FlyIn; expecting around 30 private planes to arrive for a weekend of fun, conducted walks, meals and of course trophies for all sorts of things (best presented aircraft, longest distance travelled to get here, most enthusiastic participant etc, etc). I need to get the metal polish out before the presentations!
> The following weekend we will be back to the mainland ready for DD's graduation. She gets a BSc in Vet science but then has to complete a further 2 years at university ( and pass more exams) to be qualified to practice as a Veterinarian.
> ...


Good to see you! Sending prayers for all in need in your family. Have fun with the fly in. Congratulations to your DD!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful , but the thought of catching wriggly fish makes me shiver . I would be useless at surviving in a wilderness . I told my youngest son I proved how much I loved him by taking him fishing and crabbing when he was little . I sat and helped him put the bait on and helped him with his fishing rod
> and the whole time I was thinking please don't catch a fish luckily enough by the time he did catch one he was old enough to deal with it himself
> Sonja


LOL Sonja, I can bait a hook, including catching a minnow in the bucket for bait, fish, and if I have a glove or a rag, I can take it off of the hook. However, someone else has to clean the fish before I can cook it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> thank you all for your congratulations to GS for passing his cello exam. He is going to London today for a Kip on a Ship, that means he gets to spend the night on HMS Belfast which is moored on the Thames by Towrr Bridge
> 
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all xx.


What a fun thing for your GS to get to do! Love the flowers.

I'm off to meet DD & DGkids for breakfast. I am supposed to go knitting but will be coming home to get some things done before the weekend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Made this last night, not sure what I'm going yo use it for.


Pretty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too. 


KateB said:


> Spider - I hope the shots start to do their job soon.
> Railyn - oh no, I know how much damage water can do. I hope you get it all sorted out.
> Purple - Congratulations to your DGS on passing his exam! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

lovely


PurpleFi said:


> Made this last night, not sure what I'm going yo use it for.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck. When does your niece finish her time here?


Her parents and brother arrive Sunday week- so we will be back to just us two again.
And now of to bed I go- so see you all tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Shout if you need any help x


Thank you I will
Sonja

Didn't realise I had done a Gwennie in an earlier post was trying to edit the first one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I know you're all very proud of the GS on his great marks on the exam! What an exciting venture for him to spend the night aboard a ship!
> Those 'dancing ladies' are lovely!! I love seeing the different flowers everyone has been showing!
> Junek


What a lovely description of the flower June . When I first read your post I went back looking thinking I had missed seeing Josephine and some ladies dancing 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple - love the basket. Looks like it would be a great place to keep the crochet threads.
> 
> Early morning here--too much draining of the sinuses etc. that I had a stomach ache most of the night. Think it's over now, but we'll see. DH will take off here in a couple of hours to go to his twin brother's house and then off on their fishing trip. I packed up some Cowboy cookies and other goodies for them for the trip. They'll stop near Superior, MN for the night and then head on into Canada to the fishing camp:
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling all better Rookie 
Just got to say I think you and your sister-in-law have the better deal 
I hope you both have a lovely time

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We are going to try tough love on Maryanne next week- saw an Aspergers specialist the other day whose suggestions gelled with what I felt and wanted to do and then her community support worker agreed so back to her place Monday and less intervention from us. Will be hard at times, but I think David will find it harder than me to refuse to help when she demands it in inappropriate ways. But to continue to give appropriate help in agreed ways.


Hope everything goes alright with your daughter next week . Tough love is hard but better in the long run hopefully 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL Sonja, I can bait a hook, including catching a minnow in the bucket for bait, fish, and if I have a glove or a rag, I can take it off of the hook. However, someone else has to clean the fish before I can cook it!


Thankfully I never found out if I could do it although when we used to go crabbing at Whitby and bought the bait which was chunks of leftover fish bits I did put it on the hook for him but that was dead fish 
When I was young I used to like winkles ( type of shellfish )until I saw them live moving over rocks never touched them since . They even look awful . Think small snails . Yuk 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thankfully I never found out if I could do it although when we used to go crabbing at Whitby and bought the bait which was chunks of leftover fish bits I did put it on the hook for him but that was dead fish
> When I was young I used to like winkles ( type of shellfish )until I saw them live moving over rocks never touched them since . They even look awful . Think small snails . Yuk
> Sonja


Used to have winkles as a child for Su day tea. Used a long pin to get them out of the shells


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Used to have winkles as a child for Su day tea. Used a long pin to get them out of the shells


I remember them well . I used to like cockles and mussels too but definitly wouldn't eat them now . I think I have become a fussy eater as I've got older 
Isn't it supposed to be the other way round 
:lol: 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful , but the thought of catching wriggly fish makes me shiver . I would be useless at surviving in a wilderness . I told my youngest son I proved how much I loved him by taking him fishing and crabbing when he was little . I sat and helped him put the bait on and helped him with his fishing rod
> and the whole time I was thinking please don't catch a fish luckily enough by the time he did catch one he was old enough to deal with it himself
> Sonja


I don't like touching slimy fish but have done it. When my boys were young we spent 2 weeks each summer at a nearby lake for swimming lessons ( their favourite time of year, when Christmas was over it was when is swimming lessons & after swimming lessons, how long to Christmas :lol: ). There is also a trout pond there & they fished every day & most days we had fish for lunch or supper. I was really glad when they were old enough to clean them.
My oldest even made some of those flies one winter, nothing near as expert as Flytyin1 makes. He is now into making the ones with the lead heads that you paint bright colours & put rubber tails on. That's what they use mostly for hooks here.
He also keeps leech traps in the slough to use them for bait, yuk!
DH went fishing yesterday so we will have fish for next few days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How long was he sitying there then :?:


 :lol:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a quick note. Thanks for all the comments about our flood. We do not own the house we are living in. Our middle daughter does. I know she has good insurance but it will still cost her something, I am sure. We get to put up with the mess. When I called her to give her the news, I got her answering machine so I called her husband, who is an airline pilot. He did answer his phone and told me that DD2 was on a plane on her way to Hawaii. They both love Hawaii so when-ever than can, they go over there. Todd goes there frequently, maybe once a month but DD works so can't go all the time and it is difficult to get a seat as there are fewer flights now so the planes are fuller. DH's parents both worked for a major airline in the 60's to maybe the 80's and they could get a seat easily but times have changes.
I repacked most of the boxes that got wet and was pleased at the amount of damage. We got at the mess quickly so there really was very little damage, the boxes were wet but not the contents. Now to get new flooring. Likely that will be in a couple of weeks at best.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> A few years ago when DD2 and family were on holiday they went on a boat trip that involved fishing. The only one to catch anything was Rob aged about five. The boat man told him that if he took it back with him, the chef at their hotel would cook it for his supper. Rob peered in at this thing flapping at the bottom of the bucket and asked "will it be dead by supper time?"


My DH brings home perch in winter, partly frozen,I personally don't like those as they are small & you have to pick too many bones, anyway, when he dumps them in the sink full of water to clean them the darn things come alive again :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't like touching slimy fish but have done it. When my boys were young we spent 2 weeks each summer at a nearby lake for swimming lessons ( their favourite time of year, when Christmas was over it was when is swimming lessons & after swimming lessons, how long to Christmas :lol: ). There is also a trout pond there & they fished every day & most days we had fish for lunch or supper. I was really glad when they were old enough to clean them.
> My oldest even made some of those flies one winter, nothing near as expert as Flytyin1 makes. He is now into making the ones with the lead heads that you paint bright colours & put rubber tails on. That's what they use mostly for hooks here.
> He also keeps leech traps in the slough to use them for bait, yuk!
> 
> DH went fishing yesterday so we will have fish for next few days.


Leech traps , I would be off in the opposite direction 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Flytyin1, great looking flies, I'm sure they will catch lots f fish.

Purple,beautiful fushia, I love them but don't grow them as mine always seem to get spider mites.
Lovely basket too, another thing on my to do list that hasn't happened yet.

Angela, hope your GS has a great sleepover on the ship, I imagine the kids are quite excited about that.

TNS, congrats to your daughter, have fun at the fly-in. Hope things soon settle with the older folks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I went with my DH once and it was once too many....BORED, BORED, BORED!
> Junek


That's how I feel about ice fishing, except it is also freezing & nerve racking to hear the ice crack. I like fishing in summer, so nice out in the boat on the lake, I don't like sitting on the shore of the trout pond though as you get eaten alive by Mosquitos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had Delbert set a trap in my garden this morning, I have a #%#% mole in there, took out about 1/2 of my broccoli plants, grrr, if it isn't the weather it's wildlife :roll:


We have something that we can't see long enough to tell what it is. Like a ball of fur, don't even see the legs and it has no tail. It runs the gauntlet of about 2 -3 feet of sidewalk from one side of the flower garden to the other in a streak it's so fast. Bigger than a mole, much smaller than a rabbit. Can't figure it out. Edit: Just saw that you said it took out about half of the broccoli plants. Oh No. That's a lot of gourmet dining and at your cost. :thumbdown:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I'm wearing those pads you told me about right now as we speak. On my neck, arms, knees and around the ankles. LOL I sure smell good. Love them. Thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We were married in '66. Will be our 50th next anniversary. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL Sonja, I can bait a hook, including catching a minnow in the bucket for bait, fish, and if I have a glove or a rag, I can take it off of the hook. However, someone else has to clean the fish before I can cook it!


I CAN clean them if I have to, used to do the little trout but DH & the boys know how to filet & debone them so they do it all the time, thank goodness. It's also. Ice to be able to eat the fish without picking for bones. When I was young I hated fish because they were always little & full of bones.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I just wondered when I saw the people in the background I'm glad that someone helped the foal and that most people keep there distance We have people here who do stupid things too like when Dolphins come in to close and stray into harbours last year people were going out on them jet skis and basically pestering the poor animal
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful time getting a pedicure and a manicure. Very relaxing. Afterwards we went to a small restaurant that serves the best food. After that we went to two antique shops and browsed around. Really had a nice time. It is unbelievably hot here today; suppose to be 99 not counting the heat index. Even with the a.c. running the house is not as cool as it usually is.


So glad you had a special time with pedicure, manicure and then the best food. Not sure who you were with, probably DH, but sounds wonderful. Sounds like you are healing ok from the hip surgery??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, so glad your mom is improving. That is wonderful news. Hugs and continued healing wishes sent her way. I'll bet she looked adorable with her hair done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad your stuff wasn't damaged, good that you caught it quickly but I'm sure you didn't need the extra work.

Hope they can get the floors fixed soon.



Railyn said:


> Just a quick note. Thanks for all the comments about our flood. We do not own the house we are living in. Our middle daughter does. I know she has good insurance but it will still cost her something, I am sure. We get to put up with the mess. When I called her to give her the news, I got her answering machine so I called her husband, who is an airline pilot. He did answer his phone and told me that DD2 was on a plane on her way to Hawaii. They both love Hawaii so when-ever than can, they go over there. Todd goes there frequently, maybe once a month but DD works so can't go all the time and it is difficult to get a seat as there are fewer flights now so the planes are fuller. DH's parents both worked for a major airline in the 60's to maybe the 80's and they could get a seat easily but times have changes.
> I repacked most of the boxes that got wet and was pleased at the amount of damage. We got at the mess quickly so there really was very little damage, the boxes were wet but not the contents. Now to get new flooring. Likely that will be in a couple of weeks at best.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm off again for a nap. Thinking of all of you and just had to stop by for a short chat. Enjoy the party!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Leech traps , I would be off in the opposite direction
> Sonja


Me too, I hate them. We used to swim in a small lake close to my parents farm, had to take the salt shaker with us to remove the leeches, I can't believe now I even went in the water :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I'm wearing those pads you told me about right now as we speak. On my neck, arms, knees and around the ankles. LOL I sure smell good. Love them. Thanks.


I'm glad they help. I bought them on EBay for a fraction of the cost at Walmart, if you're going to keep using them, you should check it out. About $20 including shipping for 140 small2 X3 inch ones.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Must be city folks. I know, I was one and then I lived way up in the country and got a whole different type of education. Then we have different problems when country folk go to the city. I know I did when I went to NYC.


So true, I'd be clueless in NYC, actually I have no desire to go there, I know most people think that's weird but just too much city for me. 
When I fly to Toronto, I rent a car & head straight for the country where my relatives are & even that's too crowded for me :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> People get too close to the bison in Yellowstone too, we watched as people were trying to go all the way up to a baby, the momma wasn't happy and the huge bull bison kept warning them off, but they were ignoring him, we left as we didn't want to see any carnage that was to ensue if they kept pushing to get closer, those things can run up to 40 miles/hour. And they post signs virtually everywhere, saying to stay away and keep your distance. Oh well...


I say people who do that get what they deserve...! I will always respect a wild animal, especially if it has young!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks like fun. I love Chicago - wish for one more trip to museums and planetarium. don't think it is going to happen though. always had a good time when I was there. --- sam


The Field Museum was the best museum I've ever been to--they had to kick me out at closing time--I could have stayed for days!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don has been hunting coyotes for several years around here--at the requests of several farmers and livestock owners. Between the coyotes raiding the livestock and the groundhogs/woodchucks laying waste to the various grain fields, Don has a rather busy season.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My dad has shot quite a few as well--they get very thick at times, and my dad's neighbor has a lot of livestock. When I was a kid, we never saw one, but for some reason, when they moved in, they increased rapidly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here is the picture of the flies you requested..another form of fabric art? They are, left to right, egg sucking leeches, Fred the Red, and woolly buggers.The Fred the Red are the brown ones in the middle on the bottom.


 :thumbup: Beautiful!

I love fishing--from the bank (no boats, thank you very much). We catch catfish, crappie (pronounced "croppy" for anyone who may not be familiar), and bass, but we don't use flies. I can clean 'em and cook 'em, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn, hope your flood damage is mitigated soon. You reminded me of the time that happened in our house; we had gone out for Mother's Day breakfast (and my birthday fell on Mother's Day that year to boot), and came home to 2" of water in the downstairs thanks to a burst pipe under the sink. Luckily, our insurance was good, but wow, what a mess.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil: ran across this sock pattern. Have you tried this technique yet? There are quite a few other designs from him that you might find interesting.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/squircle-2


And since I see that I've taken up nearly a page all by myself, I'll comment on this and then leave off for a bit!  They look interesting, but what do y'all think about that "seam" up the side? I'm wondering if that would make wearing them feel weird (I am very much a "princess and the pea" kind of girl with regard to sock and shoes--comfort is all that matters). I may try out the pattern just to see how it works...

Now I'm off for a bit. The "thing" has grown a little, and I think I have a plan for the next direction now, at least. I'll try and get a photo soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's how I feel about ice fishing, except it is also freezing & nerve racking to hear the ice crack. I like fishing in summer, so nice out in the boat on the lake, I don't like sitting on the shore of the trout pond though as you get eaten alive by Mosquitos.


I know that cracking of the ice sound well used to love it in the winter when we could take the short cut straight across the lake also used to go ice skating at night with my little brother . The cracking sound used to sound louder then 
Sound


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, I hate them. We used to swim in a small lake close to my parents farm, had to take the salt shaker with us to remove the leeches, I can't believe now I even went in the water :roll:


No way you would have got me in that lake . I remember paddling out into the water And seeing a small fish and my sister laughing at the size of the little fish when I said I'm not going in near that and my reply was it maybe only little but what size is the mam and dad 😄I think I was expecting Jaws to jump out of the water 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> We are going to try tough love on Maryanne next week- saw an Aspergers specialist the other day whose suggestions gelled with what I felt and wanted to do and then her community support worker agreed so back to her place Monday and less intervention from us. Will be hard at times, but I think David will find it harder than me to refuse to help when she demands it in inappropriate ways. But to continue to give appropriate help in agreed ways.


That sounds hard but hopefully it will all be the best for Maryanne in the end.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, I'd be clueless in NYC, actually I have no desire to go there, I know most people think that's weird but just too much city for me.
> When I fly to Toronto, I rent a car & head straight for the country where my relatives are & even that's too crowded for me :roll:


My husband refuses to go to London he says the underground is a nightmare 
I'm alright for a visit but would definitely never live there 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband refuses to go to London he says the underground is a nightmare
> I'm alright for a visit but would definitely never live there
> Sonja


We were there the year of the Olympics and found the city very easy to navigate with the Underground.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were there the year of the Olympics and found the city very easy to navigate with the Underground.


It's the crowds of people he does not like especially when they all squash on the trains 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the crowds of people he does not like especially when they all squash on the trains
> Sonja


I'd be with him on that--I barely managed the subway in NY for just a short while. :roll: I do not like crowds, especially if I can't get away from all those people easily.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on dd's graduation - the next two years will pass quickly. tons of healing energy zooming to you and yours to get you all well and back in the pink. --- sam



TNS said:


> Just dropping in to say that I'm still around and trying to keep up with all developments in our TP family. The summaries are so useful, thanks ladies! And I've got to thank Sam for more recipes than I even knew existed, some will get tested out but not them all!
> I'm still having a lot of time and energy taken up by some family difficulties on my side and health problems of the In laws so can't spend as much time as I'd like here in KP - or knitting. I'm sorry to see the serious problems many of you are facing and am thinking of you all. Also great to get good news, photos etc. what beautiful and talented families there are here.
> I'm back in Guernsey at present, DH is currently in Philadelphia but will be home on Tuesday. We will then go to Alderney to prepare for the annual FlyIn; expecting around 30 private planes to arrive for a weekend of fun, conducted walks, meals and of course trophies for all sorts of things (best presented aircraft, longest distance travelled to get here, most enthusiastic participant etc, etc). I need to get the metal polish out before the presentations!
> The following weekend we will be back to the mainland ready for DD's graduation. She gets a BSc in Vet science but then has to complete a further 2 years at university ( and pass more exams) to be qualified to practice as a Veterinarian.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband refuses to go to London he says the underground is a nightmare
> I'm alright for a visit but would definitely never live there
> Sonja


As a Lomdoner l will look after you if you fancy a visit. It really is one of the best lkaces in the world and you can find some quiet buts x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely Josephine - maybe a potted plant would fit in it. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Made this last night, not sure what I'm going yo use it for.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> As a Lomdoner l will look after you if you fancy a visit. It really is one of the best lkaces in the world and you can find some quiet buts x


That would have been lovely Josephine I could do with running away for a week end but with all the problems here I think it will be a long while before I get to visit London again 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I went with my DH once and it was once too many....BORED, BORED, BORED!
> Junek


I used to take a book--before we had SILs to go with Don and before we had retired neighbors in VA who would go with him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and david both lots of positive energy - it is difficult sometimes to do what is right for our children even when it is harder for them. --- sam



darowil said:


> We are going to try tough love on Maryanne next week- saw an Aspergers specialist the other day whose suggestions gelled with what I felt and wanted to do and then her community support worker agreed so back to her place Monday and less intervention from us. Will be hard at times, but I think David will find it harder than me to refuse to help when she demands it in inappropriate ways. But to continue to give appropriate help in agreed ways.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I say people who do that get what they deserve...! I will always respect a wild animal, especially if it has young!


But the kids shouldn't have to pay for having such stupid parents.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> But the kids shouldn't have to pay for having such stupid parents.


True. And I wrote that before I read about that particular case...too bad the bears didn't eat the parents instead. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the crowds of people he does not like especially when they all squash on the trains
> Sonja


Me too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the museum of science and industry is just as good - I could spend days in both of them. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The Field Museum was the best museum I've ever been to--they had to kick me out at closing time--I could have stayed for days!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking my spot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey Sonja --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-heart-dress?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=c3fad05064-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-c3fad05064-60616885


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

spider, healing energy sent your way. hope you can rest well tonight.
marilyn, so sorry you got flooded.
josephine, congratulations DGS on cello exam.
TNS, congratulations to DD on BSc degree.
flytyin, what beautiful work.
had bloodworm and urinalysis done this a.m. have knitting group this afternoon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wishing you the best with your efforts to ultimately help her. If you keep this first in your mind you will be able to do it. It isn't easy. Hugs ahead of time.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I CAN clean them if I have to, used to do the little trout but DH & the boys know how to filet & debone them so they do it all the time, thank goodness. It's also. Ice to be able to eat the fish without picking for bones. When I was young I hated fish because they were always little & full of bones.


If I find bones in my fish I'm done. I'm spoiled. Dad and DH never left none behind when they cleaned fish!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If I find bones in my fish I'm done. I'm spoiled. Dad and DH never left none behind when they cleaned fish!


That's one reason I like catfish so much--not bony like fish with scales. Plus the flavor, of course! :mrgreen:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't do scales either. My guys always skin them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't do scales either. My guys always skin them!


I don't either and the thought of eating fish with the head still attached and an eye looking at you just makes me shudder
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't either and the thought of eating fish with the head still attached and an eye looking at you just makes me shudder
> Sonja


Can't do that either!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No way you would have got me in that lake . I remember paddling out into the water And seeing a small fish and my sister laughing at the size of the little fish when I said I'm not going in near that and my reply was it maybe only little but what size is the mam and dad 😄I think I was expecting Jaws to jump out of the water
> Sonja


You mentioning Jaws reminded me that 2 young teenagers were bitten by a shark off North Carolina beaches within an hour of each other. I think one lost a leg and one an arm...can't remember exactly. that's not that far from us here in VA. but I sure don't have to worry about shark attacks.
After Steven Spielberg made the movie, Jaws, he went to Hawaii with friends. One of them asked him if he was going swimming in the ocean. He said no way, those sharks were just waiting for him!!
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Gone almost as quick as they came
> Sonja


I am really glad to hear that. When I first read about your spots, I was convinced you had chicken pox, partly because it is currently rampant in the UK, but also because, when I was 15 and developed chicken pox, our GP declared that it was an allergy, and I was forced to go to school. I remember feeling quite poorly, but my mother just told me to pull myself together and get on with it! It was only a week or so later, when my brother and sister developed the spots that anyone acknowledged that, in fact, I might have had good reason to feel sorry for myself.

Anyway, my instant diagnosis was wrong, and I am glad of it, and relieved to hear that the symptoms cleared quickly.
:thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's one reason I like catfish so much--not bony like fish with scales. Plus the flavor, of course! :mrgreen:


I agree with you Sorlenna. I grew up eating bullheads (like mini catfish) as well as walleye (filleted carefully so as to avoid the bones). I still love good, non-fishy tasting fish. Here I fish for trout but mostly always catch and release as they taste too fishy for me.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have just been doing a mega-catchup. We spent yesterday visiting old friends, and came back exhausted after a really enjoyable day. Today I have been frantically getting everything ready for a trip away in the caravan. We want to be off about 10.00 tomorrow morning, and I have been trying to be sure that we don't forget anything (but, of course, we always do!). Then the daughters and grandchildren who live nearby came round to see their dad, as we will be away for Father's Day, on Sunday.

I will try to keep looking in over the next few days, but campsite Wi-Fi is often rather poor, so I won't make any rash promises. We plan to be back on Wednesday. Meanwhile, we are hoping that the weather will soon improve. Midsummer's Day may be close, but summer temperatures seem to have been distinctly on the low side so far.

Best wishes to all my TP friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have just been doing a mega-catchup. We spent yesterday visiting old friends, and came back exhausted after a really enjoyable day. Today I have been frantically getting everything ready for a trip away in the caravan. We want to be off about 10.00 tomorrow morning, and I have been trying to be sure that we don't forget anything (but, of course, we always do!). Then the daughters and grandchildren who live nearby came round to see their dad, as we will be away for Father's Day, on Sunday.
> 
> I will try to keep looking in over the next few days, but campsite Wi-Fi is often rather poor, so I won't make any rash promises. We plan to be back on Wednesday. Meanwhile, we are hoping that the weather will soon improve. Midsummer's Day may be close, but summer temperatures seem to have been distinctly on the low side so far.
> 
> Best wishes to all my TP friends.


We are very definitely on the low side here! The south is having a major winter storm. Still a long haul to go before the weather will get much better. Enjoy your break, Chris!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have just been doing a mega-catchup. We spent yesterday visiting old friends, and came back exhausted after a really enjoyable day. Today I have been frantically getting everything ready for a trip away in the caravan. We want to be off about 10.00 tomorrow morning, and I have been trying to be sure that we don't forget anything (but, of course, we always do!). Then the daughters and grandchildren who live nearby came round to see their dad, as we will be away for Father's Day, on Sunday.
> 
> I will try to keep looking in over the next few days, but campsite Wi-Fi is often rather poor, so I won't make any rash promises. We plan to be back on Wednesday. Meanwhile, we are hoping that the weather will soon improve. Midsummer's Day may be close, but summer temperatures seem to have been distinctly on the low side so far.
> 
> Best wishes to all my TP friends.


Have a safe journey and enjoy your time away. Where are you planning to go to?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am really glad to hear that. When I first read about your spots, I was convinced you had chicken pox, partly because it is currently rampant in the UK, but also because, when I was 15 and developed chicken pox, our GP declared that it was an allergy, and I was forced to go to school. I remember feeling quite poorly, but my mother just told me to pull myself together and get on with it! It was only a week or so later, when my brother and sister developed the spots that anyone acknowledged that, in fact, I might have had good reason to feel sorry for myself.
> 
> Anyway, my instant diagnosis was wrong, and I am glad of it, and relieved to hear that the symptoms cleared quickly.
> :thumbup:


No chicken pox thank goodness just an allergic reaction to something
Which is funny because the hedge I was cutting is along a piece of land to the side of my house and it's very prickly and I usually look as if I have had a fight with a cat and lost so this time I wore long sleeves no scratches but itchy spots instead 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> Have a safe journey and enjoy your time away. Where are you planning to go to?


North Yorkshire! Possibly not the obvious place to find warm weather! ;-)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have just been doing a mega-catchup. We spent yesterday visiting old friends, and came back exhausted after a really enjoyable day. Today I have been frantically getting everything ready for a trip away in the caravan. We want to be off about 10.00 tomorrow morning, and I have been trying to be sure that we don't forget anything (but, of course, we always do!). Then the daughters and grandchildren who live nearby came round to see their dad, as we will be away for Father's Day, on Sunday.
> 
> I will try to keep looking in over the next few days, but campsite Wi-Fi is often rather poor, so I won't make any rash promises. We plan to be back on Wednesday. Meanwhile, we are hoping that the weather will soon improve.
> Midsummer's Day may be close, but summer temperatures seem to have been distinctly on the low side so far.
> ...


I'll cross my fingers that the weather warms up and you have a nice stay in your caravan 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> The fly-in sounds like fun.
> What is the longest distance one has come in the past?
> 
> Congratulations to you DD on her graduation. Now on to the next chapter of her life.


Thanks, everyone for my welcome back! Will still be rather distracted for a while.
Re: distance trophy at the Flyin - Previous years it's not been very far, Monaco or Switzerland, but this year someone has registered from Abu Dhabi, so if he arrives he'll probably win it! Apparently he will take about a week to hop between airfields. I don't know what he's flying but assume it might be something small. Most participants are from England with a few from France and Germany most years. Last year we had a big group of micro-lites from Cheshire, England, but this year they are attending the Guernsey air rally instead. We will miss them as they are a particularly wild and wooly group, but great fun. Guernsey is this weekend, so maybe some may decide to stay on as ours is next weekend.

Thanks all for your congrats to my DD. This is her last week of tuition this term, then she will be on placement for two weeks before the Graduation ceremony, and off to do more placements straight after. She's planning to get a rescue cat sometime soon so I've been tasked with looking out for any useful equipment, and have already found a Cat Mate feeder (automated for up to 4 days) in a charity shop. She isn't expecting to be leaving a newly rehomed cat home alone for some time, but needs to allow for long days out of the house when she's back at Uni next term. She is intending to take an indoor cat as she lives on the A6 which is a very busy major road, and the front garden is tiny, and although the back garden is really big it's not directly behind the house! Strange arrangement.
Flyty1in, Those fishing flies are wonderful. I'd never thought of them as a form of fibre art before I saw them here. You must need very agile fingers to wrap them. So attractive.
Must get to bed now ready for another busy day, so Good Night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> North Yorkshire! Possibly not the obvious place to find warm weather! ;-)


Weather has been pretty reasonable up here. But I agree not summer hot temperatures and if you are going to the coast it's not going to be any higher than mid teens this week end on the bright side no rain forecast


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Weather has been pretty reasonable up here. But I agree not summer hot temperatures and if you are going to the coast it's not going to be any higher than mid teens this week end on the bright side no rain forecast


No, not the coast. We will be staying near Boroughbridge, and doing days out, probably a few garden visits and stately home/historical sites, so providing we don't have too much wind or rain, we will be content. Possibly no sunbathing, though!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> No, not the coast. We will be staying near Boroughbridge, and doing days out, probably a few garden visits and stately home/historical sites, so providing we don't have too much wind or rain, we will be content. Possibly no sunbathing, though!


Not taking your bikini then!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> No, not the coast. We will be staying near Boroughbridge, and doing days out, probably a few garden visits and stately home/historical sites, so providing we don't have too much wind or rain, we will be content. Possibly no sunbathing, though!


Sounds nice . So down near York , Rippon, Harrogate way . Got relatives who live in Harrogate 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have just been doing a mega-catchup. We spent yesterday visiting old friends, and came back exhausted after a really enjoyable day. Today I have been frantically getting everything ready for a trip away in the caravan. We want to be off about 10.00 tomorrow morning, and I have been trying to be sure that we don't forget anything (but, of course, we always do!). Then the daughters and grandchildren who live nearby came round to see their dad, as we will be away for Father's Day, on Sunday.
> 
> I will try to keep looking in over the next few days, but campsite Wi-Fi is often rather poor, so I won't make any rash promises. We plan to be back on Wednesday. Meanwhile, we are hoping that the weather will soon improve. Midsummer's Day may be close, but summer temperatures seem to have been distinctly on the low side so far.
> 
> Best wishes to all my TP friends.


Hope you have a great holiday. I wish I could send you some of our heat....it's sweltering here and has been for the last couple of weeks. We've had rain each night for 3 nights but it sure hasn't cooled the temperatures. But the rain really has kept everything green and lush!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's one reason I like catfish so much--not bony like fish with scales. Plus the flavor, of course! :mrgreen:


I'm with you. I love catfish. Used to like pickerel a lot. My DH was great at fileting the fish so there would be very few bones. He knew that I would take forever to eat fish if I found one bone. Sadly I haven't had fish for a while. Must look for catfish next time I go shopping.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, everyone for my welcome back! Will still be rather distracted for a while.
> Re: distance trophy at the Flyin - Previous years it's not been very far, Monaco or Switzerland, but this year someone has registered from Abu Dhabi, so if he arrives he'll probably win it! Apparently he will take about a week to hop between airfields. I don't know what he's flying but assume it might be something small. Most participants are from England with a few from France and Germany most years. Last year we had a big group of micro-lites from Cheshire, England, but this year they are attending the Guernsey air rally instead. We will miss them as they are a particularly wild and wooly group, but great fun. Guernsey is this weekend, so maybe some may decide to stay on as ours is next weekend.


That sounds like so much fun. I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Not taking your bikini then!!


Whooohoooo!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been reading along most of the week, but too tired to stay on very long. After work, I have been helping a little with vacation Bible school preparations. The big week is next week. As of this past Sunday, 315 children were already registered to attend. That number will certainly grow throughout this week and on into next week. I cannot take off from work to help this year, but Matthew has been helping faithfully since January. I will go to the church after work next week and help out a bit as well as helping this weekend. I do have to work pretty much non-stop starting on Saturday and will work up to July 2nd. Then I have a vacation and we are going out of the state to visit family and I will knit. I told the boys that I want to work on projects that they have requested of me and patiently wait for. I think of each of you frequently and pray for you often. I do enjoy the beautiful flowers and children and animals pictured here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

knitting group fun. lunch and a nap.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm with you. I love catfish. Used to like pickerel a lot. My DH was great at fileting the fish so there would be very few bones. He knew that I would take forever to eat fish if I found one bone. Sadly I haven't had fish for a while. Must look for catfish next time I go shopping.


My daddy has a lake where he raises them. They're just as much fun to eat as they are to catch! It's been quite a while, though, since I've been able to go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Spent yesterday and today traipsing to the vet with my kitty, Tiger. She stopped peeing and wasn't eating. I knew that she had kidney problems and thought it was something even worse. First test her blood sugar was high so Vet thought maybe onset diabetes. Wanted to do another test today and this time blood normal. Happy to say that diagnosis is that her kidney function is now normal and, no diabetes.
She might have had a bladder infection resulting in her not peeing and a visit to the Vet gave her some stress. He did give her an antibiotic yesterday so that certainly helped. Expensive to say the least but, hey, she is part of my family and I'm glad to know that there is nothing serious going on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My daddy has a lake where he raises them. They're just as much fun to eat as they are to catch! It's been quite a while, though, since I've been able to go.


I have never caught a catfish.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have never caught a catfish.


They usually put up a good fight. I think I mostly like being out by the lake in the woods!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> North Yorkshire! Possibly not the obvious place to find warm weather! ;-)


I sure hope the weather warms up some for you I heard it was a bit chilly today, :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw that on the news and they were only in waist deep water. There was another on the news of a shark attack on a child in Floriday ; child was bit on the calf. I do not go in the ocean other than to walk in the surf (ankle deep). Big chicken here. Don't even like swimming in lakes. Give me a nice clean manmade pool.



jknappva said:


> You mentioning Jaws reminded me that 2 young teenagers were bitten by a shark off North Carolina beaches within an hour of each other. I think one lost a leg and one an arm...can't remember exactly. that's not that far from us here in VA. but I sure don't have to worry about shark attacks.
> After Steven Spielberg made the movie, Jaws, he went to Hawaii with friends. One of them asked him if he was going swimming in the ocean. He said no way, those sharks were just waiting for him!!
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey Sonja --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-heart-dress?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=c3fad05064-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-c3fad05064-60616885


That is a pretty little dress, have downloaded it added it to my ever growing list of want to make. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's one reason I like catfish so much--not bony like fish with scales. Plus the flavor, of course! :mrgreen:


I've never had catfish, we don't have them here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I sure hope the weather warms up some for you I heard it was a bit chilly today, :thumbup:


It was n't warm here in Lancashire at all today.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

HI Y'ALL
I have not fell off the face of the earth.
Needless to say life has gotten in the way and I am going in circles.
I saw my Dr this week and he finally listened to me when I once again told him of the pain in my leg. He got an Xray and scheduled me for an MRI on the 25th of the hip and leg. I will either find out what is wrong or that I am just old but will know for sure what is at the root of it. I have so much trouble walking and sleeping because of it.
Angie continues to be in and out of the hospital for the IVIG infusions. She can't tell any difference and says if this Dr does not get her back on her feet again, she is going to Mayo and will stay until they do.
Kelsey is having a "minor procedure" on her back on July 1st. If this doesn't work (which I don't think she will as this is the second time for the minor procedure) she will have to have a fusion.
Allyson and family had a wonderful vacation in Tennesee and I babysat her Yorkie for a week. Loved having her but boy, it was just like having a newborn baby. She petrified my calico cats, so I camped out in the bedroom with her and Jim kept the cats in the rest of the house. We ate sandwiches almost all week. It was a crazy week but we had fun with Bella. Allyson brought me a beautiful pale blue quilted bedspread for my California king sized bed. Brought her Dad some shirts.
I have been going to the Sr Citizens Center on Wednesdays and absolutely love it. The women are so sweet and welcoming and love seeing what they are doing. They are even planning a road trip to Knutty Knitters in Yazoo City (been trying to get there forever) after my birthday, July 8th. Isn't that sweet of them?
I have depended on the summaries (ladies you are so appreciated when life takes us away). I assure you, my prayer list has covered those in need. Don't have any updates. Gwen, let me know if there is anything that comes up I should know, dear heart.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I forgot to tell you Jim's heart Dr talked him in to taking part in a program called "The Healthy Heart" and I am going with him...an hour over there, four hours for the class, and an hour home...makes for a long day. This is every Tuesday and Thursday. You should see the diet we are to follow. I can do it, but I will surely be surprised if Jim can. No meat. A lot of things he has always refused to eat, etc. It is the Dean Orbis program. Oh what fun the ole folks are having trying to get healthy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to hear from you, Betty. Glad that your Dr is finally doing something for you, and that Jim is in a programme for his heart. You have been busy with that and family and pets. Good that you are going to the social group and have a trip planned. Hope you get some successful treatment for your leg. Take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> It was n't warm here in Lancashire at all today.


Sure hasn't felt much like summer here either, was down to +1C/34F last night again, good grief & the days start getting shorter after Sunday, whats happening this year? Beginning to think we are in a desert, dry & cold at night.

DH reallyis a " great white hunter" :lol: , set the trap yesterday, today he got that darn mole.  what a mess he was making.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I hope you get to the bottom of the trouble with your leg no fun being in pain.
I'm glad you are enjoying the knitting grou at the seniors center, sounds like they have a fun outing planned. 
Hope your poor daughters finally get better, too much sickness for one family, they must be getting discouraged when they see no improvement.


KathleenDris, hope you have a nice camping trip & the weather cooperates.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It was n't warm here in Lancashire at all today.


Was it this week the lawyers were to do their thing- or is that next week? Can't say we are warm either !!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sure hasn't felt much like summer here either, was down to +1C/34F last night again, good grief & the days start getting shorter after Sunday, whats happening this year? Beginning to think we are in a desert, dry & cold at night.
> 
> DH reallyis a " great white hunter" :lol: , set the trap yesterday, today he got that darn mole.  what a mess he was making.


At least here, the days will start to lengthen- but it will usually be when Winter starts in earnest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree with you Sorlenna. I grew up eating bullheads (like mini catfish) as well as walleye (filleted carefully so as to avoid the bones). I still love good, non-fishy tasting fish. Here I fish for trout but mostly always catch and release as they taste too fishy for me.


Bullheads in our local hometown Iowan river too!! My Mom loved them and also loved to go fishing for them.

My nephew is a fly fisherman in Oregon -- I'll have to see if he purchases flies or lets the fishermen do that themselves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and ere are some more --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Sweetheart-Baby-Booties-from-Patons


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes alright with your daughter next week . Tough love is hard but better in the long run hopefully
> Sonja


On other daughter is onboard as well so thats also good. She won't get far running to her little sister either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH brings home perch in winter, partly frozen,I personally don't like those as they are small & you have to pick too many bones, anyway, when he dumps them in the sink full of water to clean them the darn things come alive again :roll:


What! Now that would be even worse I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And since I see that I've taken up nearly a page all by myself, I'll comment on this and then leave off for a bit!  They look interesting, but what do y'all think about that "seam" up the side? I'm wondering if that would make wearing them feel weird (I am very much a "princess and the pea" kind of girl with regard to sock and shoes--comfort is all that matters). I may try out the pattern just to see how it works...
> 
> Now I'm off for a bit. The "thing" has grown a little, and I think I have a plan for the next direction now, at least. I'll try and get a photo soon.


Well we might have some idea soon- I have about an inch of the first cuff done. Hope to finish one by Friday (well next Friday, clear here as it is already Friday but guess some of you might be thinking tomorrow).
Edit. It is Friday for most of you by now I see.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't either and the thought of eating fish with the head still attached and an eye looking at you just makes me shudder
> Sonja


When we were first married Davids bosses took us out to lunch at a posh restaurant- and the main course was a whole fish each. Never have understood why fish must be there in a posh menu as so many people don't like fish (and especially with everything still there. I assume they had gutted them but scales, heads eyes etc all there looking for all the world like a fish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am really glad to hear that. When I first read about your spots, I was convinced you had chicken pox, partly because it is currently rampant in the UK, but also because, when I was 15 and developed chicken pox, our GP declared that it was an allergy, and I was forced to go to school. I remember feeling quite poorly, but my mother just told me to pull myself together and get on with it! It was only a week or so later, when my brother and sister developed the spots that anyone acknowledged that, in fact, I might have had good reason to feel sorry for myself.
> 
> Anyway, my instant diagnosis was wrong, and I am glad of it, and relieved to hear that the symptoms cleared quickly.
> :thumbup:


Maryanne was told she had something in her bed and needed to wash all the bedding. So for a while I listened to the doctor and got her to do that. The I decided that I thought the doctor was wrong and decided to treat it as chicken pox and keep her away from people. The one good thing he did do was send a swab. So when the surgery rang and said bring her back I knew I had been right from the start (that was why I took her becuase I thought Chicken Pox as did Vicky who was a med student at the time).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree with you Sorlenna. I grew up eating bullheads (like mini catfish) as well as walleye (filleted carefully so as to avoid the bones). I still love good, non-fishy tasting fish. Here I fish for trout but mostly always catch and release as they taste too fishy for me.


And do you feel as silly as I do when I say I don't like "fishy' fish? The looks I get when I say that- of course fish is fishy, its fish. But it different as you clearly get.

One early TP with Fireball Dave we got onto fish. And remarked that the only way I really like fish is cooked in batter. I had always assumed that this was becuase I liked the batter. But Dave said that it actually changes the way the fish cooks by enclosing it in batter so it does taste different. Made me feel better about liking battered fish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> North Yorkshire! Possibly not the obvious place to find warm weather! ;-)


No if you want heat wrong direction most likely. But lovely area. Any reason for North Yorkshire? Well at least it is summer (well by the time you get home anyway)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Spent yesterday and today traipsing to the vet with my kitty, Tiger. She stopped peeing and wasn't eating. I knew that she had kidney problems and thought it was something even worse. First test her blood sugar was high so Vet thought maybe onset diabetes. Wanted to do another test today and this time blood normal. Happy to say that diagnosis is that her kidney function is now normal and, no diabetes.
> She might have had a bladder infection resulting in her not peeing and a visit to the Vet gave her some stress. He did give her an antibiotic yesterday so that certainly helped. Expensive to say the least but, hey, she is part of my family and I'm glad to know that there is nothing serious going on.


Glad you managed to get your cat better with no apparent ongoing issue.
The lady I get a lot of my lovely wool from had a dog who had been very ill for a while and she lost it yesterday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> HI Y'ALL
> I have not fell off the face of the earth.
> Needless to say life has gotten in the way and I am going in circles.
> I saw my Dr this week and he finally listened to me when I once again told him of the pain in my leg. He got an Xray and scheduled me for an MRI on the 25th of the hip and leg. I will either find out what is wrong or that I am just old but will know for sure what is at the root of it. I have so much trouble walking and sleeping because of it.
> ...


Glad you are still enjoying the senior citizens. 
Do hope you canfin dout what is causing all the leg pain- and even better if they can then do something about it for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was it this week the lawyers were to do their thing- or is that next week? Can't say we are warm either !!!!!!


Think we might have the best weather. Mid teens so neither really cold (and a nice cold most of the time) but not hot either. Cold night tonight- due to reach about 4 so warmer than Bonnie's summer nights! Our coldest so far has been 2.8.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And do you feel as silly as I do when I say I don't like "fishy' fish? The looks I get when I say that- of course fish is fishy, its fish. But it different as you clearly get.
> 
> One early TP with Fireball Dave we got onto fish. And remarked that the only way I really like fish is cooked in batter. I had always assumed that this was becuase I liked the batter. But Dave said that it actually changes the way the fish cooks by enclosing it in batter so it does taste different. Made me feel better about liking battered fish.


Most of the time if fish tastes "fishy" it's because it's not fresh, fresh fish never tastes fishy. Also if it makes a difference how it is handled after being caught. DH has a live well in the boat, the fish are kept alive until we are ready to leave the lake, then filleted & immediately put on ice. My FIL used to just throw them in a bucket & bring them home dead, then clean them, they didn't taste very good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most of the time if fish tastes "fishy" it's because it's not fresh, fresh fish never tastes fishy. Also if it makes a difference how it is handled after being caught. DH has a live well in the boat, the fish are kept alive until we are ready to leave the lake, then filleted & immediately put on ice. My FIL used to just throw them in a bucket & bring them home dead, then clean them, they didn't taste very good.


If I ever get your way and it is the right time of the year you can serve me some fresh fish and see how I like it. 
So this week I've lined up fresh fish at your place and crawling on a glass floor to admire the view whiel being laughed at by others watching from the sidelines.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> If I ever get your way and it is the right time of the year you can serve me some fresh fish and see how I like it.
> So this week I've lined up fresh fish at your place and crawling on a glass floor to admire the view whiel being laughed at by others watching from the sidelines.


That's what friends are for Margaret so if you go crawling on the glass floor first we could all follow you to Bonnies for fresh fish ( and that was easier to type than say ) 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> knitting group fun. lunch and a nap.


And are you a lot cooler now ? 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what friends are for Margaret so if you go crawling on the glass floor first we could all follow you to Bonnies for fresh fish ( and that was easier to type than say ) 😄
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI sewing group this morning and then I'm going with a friend to a garden centre for a cream tea. There is also a very good craft department there.

Hugs to everyone, I'll try and catch up later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I ever get your way and it is the right time of the year you can serve me some fresh fish and see how I like it.
> So this week I've lined up fresh fish at your place and crawling on a glass floor to admire the view whiel being laughed at by others watching from the sidelines.


We can lead such interesting and exciting lives in our "supposing"...I hope it all comes true.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, I hate them. We used to swim in a small lake close to my parents farm, had to take the salt shaker with us to remove the leeches, I can't believe now I even went in the water :roll:


 :shock: UGH!! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I don't either and the thought of eating fish with the head still attached and an eye looking at you just makes me shudder
> Sonja


LOL I love fish but like you I dont like it "looking" at me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> If I ever get your way and it is the right time of the year you can serve me some fresh fish and see how I like it.
> So this week I've lined up fresh fish at your place and crawling on a glass floor to admire the view whiel being laughed at by others watching from the sidelines.


LOL. I can just see you crawling on the bottom of the boat.... mind you, you would be braver than me, no looking down through glass bottoms for me thank you. I will be on the sidelines with the others.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your border is spectacular. A tip of the hat to Mr. P for sure.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI sewing group this morning and then I'm going with a friend to a garden centre for a cream tea. There is also a very good craft department there.
> 
> Hugs to everyone, I'll try and catch up later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I didn't know whether to laugh or disown the dog today
She loves to run through the stream when we go out but there has been a problem with the water caused by new build further up so she's not allowed in 
On the way home we go past an old Manor House that is now used by old motoring fans as a club house and they do things for charity . Well there is normally no one there but the landlord so mishka wasn't on her lead as we came through the trees . Well today there was some men there and they had put a very large paddling pool up so I think you have guessed what the dog did . Straight in and out the other side a figure of eight run and leaped right back in again before running to the men stopping to shake and of round the grass again trying to dry herself 
She is now under the table hiding from me 
I can still here the men laughing 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, a girl has to just make her mark :XD:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, laugh, the men did.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, a girl has to just make her mark :XD:


Yes but couldn't she have done it when out with son 
It was funny though as she holds a lot of water in her thick fur and she looked so proud of herself 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't know whether to laugh or disown the dog today
> She loves to run through the stream when we go out but there has been a problem with the water caused by new build further up so she's not allowed in
> On the way home we go past an old Manor House that is now used by old motoring fans as a club house and they do things for charity . Well there is normally no one there but the landlord so mishka wasn't on her lead as we came through the trees . Well today there was some men there and they had put a very large paddling pool up so I think you have guessed what the dog did . Straight in and out the other side a figure of eight run and leaped right back in again before running to the men stopping to shake and of round the grass again trying to dry herself
> She is now under the table hiding from me
> ...


And she probably didn't see anything wrong with it either. She sounds like she had great fun. At least the men thought it was funny.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm with you. I love catfish. Used to like pickerel a lot. My DH was great at fileting the fish so there would be very few bones. He knew that I would take forever to eat fish if I found one bone. Sadly I haven't had fish for a while. Must look for catfish next time I go shopping.


And I'm the opposite...I really don't like the taste of catfish. To me they taste muddy! And I only like canned salmon in patties or in salad. The fresh salmon just have too strong a flavor for me. To each, his own!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> It was n't warm here in Lancashire at all today.


It was warm here yesterday too warm for me. Today it is much cooler, was only 11.8c/59f this morning.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been reading along most of the week, but too tired to stay on very long. After work, I have been helping a little with vacation Bible school preparations. The big week is next week. As of this past Sunday, 315 children were already registered to attend. That number will certainly grow throughout this week and on into next week. I cannot take off from work to help this year, but Matthew has been helping faithfully since January. I will go to the church after work next week and help out a bit as well as helping this weekend. I do have to work pretty much non-stop starting on Saturday and will work up to July 2nd. Then I have a vacation and we are going out of the state to visit family and I will knit. I told the boys that I want to work on projects that they have requested of me and patiently wait for. I think of each of you frequently and pray for you often. I do enjoy the beautiful flowers and children and animals pictured here.


I can't think of anyone who deserves a vacation more. I hope you have time to knit and rest! I guess July 2 isn't really that far away, is it? Time is sure flying by!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Spent yesterday and today traipsing to the vet with my kitty, Tiger. She stopped peeing and wasn't eating. I knew that she had kidney problems and thought it was something even worse. First test her blood sugar was high so Vet thought maybe onset diabetes. Wanted to do another test today and this time blood normal. Happy to say that diagnosis is that her kidney function is now normal and, no diabetes.
> She might have had a bladder infection resulting in her not peeing and a visit to the Vet gave her some stress. He did give her an antibiotic yesterday so that certainly helped. Expensive to say the least but, hey, she is part of my family and I'm glad to know that there is nothing serious going on.


so glad to hear that Tiger is recovering. It's heartbreaking when our fur babies are sick.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I forgot to tell you Jim's heart Dr talked him in to taking part in a program called "The Healthy Heart" and I am going with him...an hour over there, four hours for the class, and an hour home...makes for a long day. This is every Tuesday and Thursday. You should see the diet we are to follow. I can do it, but I will surely be surprised if Jim can. No meat. A lot of things he has always refused to eat, etc. It is the Dean Orbis program. Oh what fun the ole folks are having trying to get healthy.


always such a pleasure to hear from you, dearest Betty. I'm so sorry the leg is bothering you but glad the dr finally listened and is now trying to get to the real cause of all your pain. Sometimes they just do NOT listen to us. And we know our bodies better than they do.
Good luck with getting Jim to eat right. I hope he listens to the dr, if not to you. 
I'm so worried about my daughter. She has diabetes and really needs to lose some weight. But I know how hard it is to lose weight especially when you're unable to exercise. But it's hard so I know what you're going through with your girls and JIm.
Love you to the moon and back and all around the earth, Dear Betty, LOL
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I forgot to tell you Jim's heart Dr talked him in to taking part in a program called "The Healthy Heart" and I am going with him...an hour over there, four hours for the class, and an hour home...makes for a long day. This is every Tuesday and Thursday. You should see the diet we are to follow. I can do it, but I will surely be surprised if Jim can. No meat. A lot of things he has always refused to eat, etc. It is the Dean Orbis program. Oh what fun the ole folks are having trying to get healthy.


Forgot to mention that I'm so glad you're enjoying the Wed. get together. How wonderful that you're going to yarn shop again!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And do you feel as silly as I do when I say I don't like "fishy' fish? The looks I get when I say that- of course fish is fishy, its fish. But it different as you clearly get.
> 
> One early TP with Fireball Dave we got onto fish. And remarked that the only way I really like fish is cooked in batter. I had always assumed that this was becuase I liked the batter. But Dave said that it actually changes the way the fish cooks by enclosing it in batter so it does taste different. Made me feel better about liking battered fish.


I am the same I don't like fishy tasting fish. When battered it's not too bad because it does taste different


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI sewing group this morning and then I'm going with a friend to a garden centre for a cream tea. There is also a very good craft department there.
> 
> Hugs to everyone, I'll try and catch up later.


What beautiful flowers!! I think these are the prettiest you've shown us. Mr. P is a wizard in the garden!
Your garden always brightens my mornings.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't know whether to laugh or disown the dog today
> She loves to run through the stream when we go out but there has been a problem with the water caused by new build further up so she's not allowed in
> On the way home we go past an old Manor House that is now used by old motoring fans as a club house and they do things for charity . Well there is normally no one there but the landlord so mishka wasn't on her lead as we came through the trees . Well today there was some men there and they had put a very large paddling pool up so I think you have guessed what the dog did . Straight in and out the other side a figure of eight run and leaped right back in again before running to the men stopping to shake and of round the grass again trying to dry herself
> She is now under the table hiding from me
> ...


I'm so glad Mishka entertained the men. It could have been different if they'd gotten angry. I'm glad it was a good experience.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't know whether to laugh or disown the dog today
> She loves to run through the stream when we go out but there has been a problem with the water caused by new build further up so she's not allowed in
> On the way home we go past an old Manor House that is now used by old motoring fans as a club house and they do things for charity . Well there is normally no one there but the landlord so mishka wasn't on her lead as we came through the trees . Well today there was some men there and they had put a very large paddling pool up so I think you have guessed what the dog did . Straight in and out the other side a figure of eight run and leaped right back in again before running to the men stopping to shake and of round the grass again trying to dry herself
> She is now under the table hiding from me
> ...


May be wet and messy, but what a joy to see such exuberance!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you managed to get your cat better with no apparent ongoing issue.
> The lady I get a lot of my lovely wool from had a dog who had been very ill for a while and she lost it yesterday.


Oh, sorry to hear that. Always hard to lose a furry friend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> May be wet and messy, but what a joy to see such exuberance!


She has come out from under the table and is now sat giving me the innocent look head to one side tungue hanging out and keeps giving me her paw . She knows exactly how to be make friends again 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I'm the opposite...I really don't like the taste of catfish. To me they taste muddy! And I only like canned salmon in patties or in salad. The fresh salmon just have too strong a flavor for me. To each, his own!
> Junek


I'm not keen on salmon either, but there are different kinds of salmon too. The red is supposed to be the best. Lots of my friends order salmon when we're out but I've always hesitated in case I wouldn't enjoy it. I'd rather order something I really like.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And do you feel as silly as I do when I say I don't like "fishy' fish? The looks I get when I say that- of course fish is fishy, its fish. But it different as you clearly get.
> 
> One early TP with Fireball Dave we got onto fish. And remarked that the only way I really like fish is cooked in batter. I had always assumed that this was becuase I liked the batter. But Dave said that it actually changes the way the fish cooks by enclosing it in batter so it does taste different. Made me feel better about liking battered fish.


I absolutely get it! I do not like to eat fish from the ocean, nor can I eat a fishy freshwater fish! I can eat them battered on occasion, however, because of that change in taste.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How about this coffee from KP? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-344075-1.html 
And as I just posted this on a topic on camels in Australia figure I will add it here- fresh milk (not my photo and not from Australia)


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I ever get your way and it is the right time of the year you can serve me some fresh fish and see how I like it.
> So this week I've lined up fresh fish at your place and crawling on a glass floor to admire the view whiel being laughed at by others watching from the sidelines.


I'll come and crawl out with you for moral support - however, we'll have to bring several strong men to get me up off my knees. Seems like I can do "down" - but "up" is not in the picture any more! :-D :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I'm the opposite...I really don't like the taste of catfish. To me they taste muddy! And I only like canned salmon in patties or in salad. The fresh salmon just have too strong a flavor for me. To each, his own!
> Junek


More for me! :mrgreen: I don't care for salmon at all. Mother used to make those salmon patties with canned salmon when I was a kid and I dreaded it. LOL

I had friends who loved crayfish (crawdads where I'm from); I told them that was not food--it was bait to catch food. Those things taste like pond mud to me (and I actually do know what pond mud tastes like...I was a weird kid).

Lovely garden photos--Mr. P does very well!

Must get a shower and then get to work but hope to be back later. Hugs & blessings & healing thoughts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I ever get your way and it is the right time of the year you can serve me some fresh fish and see how I like it.
> So this week I've lined up fresh fish at your place and crawling on a glass floor to admire the view whiel being laughed at by others watching from the sidelines.


You have quite a vacation planned :lol: when are you coming?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fish is my favourite. The only ones up to now that I don't like are turbot , herring and pollock. Shellfish , not lobster or raw oysters. Octopus and squid I won't eat . I never eat beef. 
I have some good news, just phoned to see how Val is and she answered the phone, she is home and so glad to be out of hospital. So thank you all for your prayers, and please continue with them for her full recovery. 
It is cold here today, with a big dark cloud at the front of the house. So much for summer! 
Prayers for all in need and all take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You have quite a vacation planned :lol: when are you coming?


And all the others coming to join me as well! It would be wonderful to be able to wander round the US and Canada and then head over to the UK to catch up with everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And she probably didn't see anything wrong with it either. She sounds like she had great fun. At least the men thought it was funny.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Fish is my favourite. The only ones up to now that I don't like are turbot , herring and pollock. Shellfish , not lobster or raw oysters. Octopus and squid I won't eat . I never eat beef.
> I have some good news, just phoned to see how Val is and she answered the phone, she is home and so glad to be out of hospital. So thank you all for your prayers, and please continue with them for her full recovery.
> It is cold here today, with a big dark cloud at the front of the house. So much for summer!
> Prayers for all in need and all take care.


That is fabulous news....hope you are able to join us to get your well wishes and prayers for yourself!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> How about this coffee from KP? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-344075-1.html
> And as I just posted this on a topic on camels in Australia figure I will add it here- fresh milk (not my photo and not from Australia)


Oh, yuk! I hate warm milk I remember having it squished at me as a child but certainly not from a camel :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Some of the northern pike taste muddy here if caught in summer in the shallow lakes, yuk. Although this summer the water may never get warm enough for them to taste muddy!



Sorlenna said:


> More for me! :mrgreen: I don't care for salmon at all. Mother used to make those salmon patties with canned salmon when I was a kid and I dreaded it. LOL
> 
> I had friends who loved crayfish (crawdads where I'm from); I told them that was not food--it was bait to catch food. Those things taste like pond mud to me (and I actually do know what pond mud tastes like...I was a weird kid).
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> More for me! :mrgreen: I don't care for salmon at all. Mother used to make those salmon patties with canned salmon when I was a kid and I dreaded it. LOL
> 
> I had friends who loved crayfish (crawdads where I'm from); I told them that was not food--it was bait to catch food. Those things taste like pond mud to me (and I actually do know what pond mud tastes like...I was a weird kid).
> 
> ...


The whole of August is Kraftskiva (crayfish party time ) in Sweden . It's like a festival for the end of summer were the whole family and friends get together outdoors . The crayfish are caught and cooked . They decorate the trees with moon faces . Drink Aquavit eat crayfish and sing drinking songs it's a fun time even for someone like me who doesn't drink or eat crayfish and it's not on any special day just sometime in August so you can end up going to quite a few 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Fish is my favourite. The only ones up to now that I don't like are turbot , herring and pollock. Shellfish , not lobster or raw oysters. Octopus and squid I won't eat . I never eat beef.
> I have some good news, just phoned to see how Val is and she answered the phone, she is home and so glad to be out of hospital. So thank you all for your prayers, and please continue with them for her full recovery.
> It is cold here today, with a big dark cloud at the front of the house. So much for summer!
> Prayers for all in need and all take care.


I don't like sardines, can't evn sit at the table when DH eats them or oysters, they smell like something died. :roll: no octops or squid for me either.
I like shrimp & lobster but don't want the whole " bug" on my plate, just the tail.
Great news that Val is home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI sewing group this morning and then I'm going with a friend to a garden centre for a cream tea. There is also a very good craft department there.
> 
> Hugs to everyone, I'll try and catch up later.


Beautiful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Fish is my favourite. The only ones up to now that I don't like are turbot , herring and pollock. Shellfish , not lobster or raw oysters. Octopus and squid I won't eat . I never eat beef.
> I have some good news, just phoned to see how Val is and she answered the phone, she is home and so glad to be out of hospital. So thank you all for your prayers, and please continue with them for her full recovery.
> It is cold here today, with a big dark cloud at the front of the house. So much for summer!
> Prayers for all in need and all take care.


I've just trried looking back to check that Val was a friend- and can't find it in summaries. And yet you have been telling us for a quite a while how she is going so I'm hopefully not the only who needs a refresher.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Fish is my favourite. The only ones up to now that I don't like are turbot , herring and pollock. Shellfish , not lobster or raw oysters. Octopus and squid I won't eat . I never eat beef.
> I have some good news, just phoned to see how Val is and she answered the phone, she is home and so glad to be out of hospital. So thank you all for your prayers, and please continue with them for her full recovery.
> It is cold here today, with a big dark cloud at the front of the house. So much for summer!
> Prayers for all in need and all take care.


I'm so glad your friend is home . She will be able to rest and get better quicker in her own home 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I can't think of anyone who deserves a vacation more. I hope you have time to knit and rest! I guess July 2 isn't really that far away, is it? Time is sure flying by!
> Junek


Thank you. I am looking forward to it. If DH is driving, I am knitting! If I am driving, DH is sleeping. Matthew will sleep part of the trip if we leave early in the morning. I like leaving early to avoid some of the traffic and not have to drive into the sun so much of the afternoon. I think it will take 10-11 hours to get to DH's parents home. It is another couple of hours to get to his aunt, uncle and cousins so that will be during our week out west. I will take plenty of knitting along with me otherwise I will have to go shopping for yarn that I don't need.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I am looking forward to it. If DH is driving, I am knitting! If I am driving, DH is sleeping. Matthew will sleep part of the trip if we leave early in the morning. I like leaving early to avoid some of the traffic and not have to drive into the sun so much of the afternoon. I think it will take 10-11 hours to get to DH's parents home. It is another couple of hours to get to his aunt, uncle and cousins so that will be during our week out west. I will take plenty of knitting along with me otherwise I will have to go shopping for yarn that I don't need.


Mary I hope you and your family have a safe journey and a lovely relaxing time with your family and relatives 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Mary I hope you and your family have a safe journey and a lovely relaxing time with your family and relatives
> Sonja


I have to work for the next two weeks before I get to enjoy that vacation. We could leave a day earlier, but we decide to not have Matthew miss two weeks of art class. We will leave the morning after his class which gives me a whole day to get things done around the house before leaving. I always enjoy other people's vacations when they are shared here on KTP. I am so looking forward to a journey of my own. Mishka sounds like she was enjoying her walk today. The bonus was the opportunity to get wet and get others wet as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have to work for the next two weeks before I get to enjoy that vacation. We could leave a day earlier, but we decide to not have Matthew miss two weeks of art class. We will leave the morning after his class which gives me a whole day to get things done around the house before leaving. I always enjoy other people's vacations when they are shared here on KTP. I am so looking forward to a journey of my own. Mishka sounds like she was enjoying her walk today. The bonus was the opportunity to get wet and get others wet as well.


I hope you have a great vacation, you certainly earned it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you caught mole.
Betty, hope they find cause of leg pain and can treat it effectively. Hope diet is workable and you and DH can make it a part of your lives.
KathleenDoris, have fun on trip.
Hope to turn heel on 2nd sock today. May even figure where I am on shawl. Don't know aout you but it takes me a bit to pick up UFO and know what I am doing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary, I hope you and the family have a marvelous vacation.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I have some good news, just phoned to see how Val is and she answered the phone, she is home and so glad to be out of hospital. So thank you all for your prayers, and please continue with them for her full recovery.


 :thumbup: Yay!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that. Always hard to lose a furry friend.


So sorry your friend lost her fur baby!! It's always heartbreaking.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Fish is my favourite. The only ones up to now that I don't like are turbot , herring and pollock. Shellfish , not lobster or raw oysters. Octopus and squid I won't eat . I never eat beef.
> I have some good news, just phoned to see how Val is and she answered the phone, she is home and so glad to be out of hospital. So thank you all for your prayers, and please continue with them for her full recovery.
> It is cold here today, with a big dark cloud at the front of the house. So much for summer!
> Prayers for all in need and all take care.


So glad Val is well enough to be home. I think you heal faster when you can recuperate at home!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've just trried looking back to check that Val was a friend- and can't find it in summaries. And yet you have been telling us for a quite a while how she is going so I'm hopefully not the only who needs a refresher.


Yes, Val is my best friend. She fell, broke her hip, was in hospital one week which she described as utterly dreadful. Then she was moved to the rehab unit where she has made excellent progress, in fact two weeks ahead of expected. Now she is home and so much better for her and her husband. They had their 60 th wedding anniversary in January and are a lovely caring kind couple. 
Thank you all for your good wishes and continued prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear of friends recovering nicely and for some the prospect of medical help for pain. Mary great to know you and family will be having a wonderful family vacation; traveling mercies for when you head out. 
Enjoyed the mental picture of Mishka diving into the water, etc. I know she enjoyed herself. Sassafras meant to say I am so glad you got your cooling unit working so your home is more comfortable in the desert heat. It's been weeks since I've knitted anything; hands bothering me. Will styart new RA meds tomorrow sohope they will help. Do know theyhave to accuulate in my system for a bit before any results will be evident. Just moving forward.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

guess what I have here? --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/pudgy-animal-crochet-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=62479dfb02-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-62479dfb02-60616885


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> guess what I have here? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/pudgy-animal-crochet-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=62479dfb02-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-62479dfb02-60616885


Dagnabbit. I don't need anything more on my list! :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear of friends recovering nicely and for some the prospect of medical help for pain. Mary great to know you and family will be having a wonderful family vacation; traveling mercies for when you head out.
> Enjoyed the mental picture of Mishka diving into the water, etc. I know she enjoyed herself. Sassafras meant to say I am so glad you got your cooling unit working so your home is more comfortable in the desert heat. It's been weeks since I've knitted anything; hands bothering me. Will styart new RA meds tomorrow sohope they will help. Do know theyhave to accuulate in my system for a bit before any results will be evident. Just moving forward.


Hope the new med's get you feeling better.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Over at the lake now, finished the college girlfriend get together. Been so tired this week, that I really didn't enjoy it like I alway do. But it was so good to see them. Now I am at my place and I am just doing nothing. It has been a tough week.
Gwen hope the new meds work. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear of friends recovering nicely and for some the prospect of medical help for pain. Mary great to know you and family will be having a wonderful family vacation; traveling mercies for when you head out.
> Enjoyed the mental picture of Mishka diving into the water, etc. I know she enjoyed herself. Sassafras meant to say I am so glad you got your cooling unit working so your home is more comfortable in the desert heat. It's been weeks since I've knitted anything; hands bothering me. Will styart new RA meds tomorrow sohope they will help. Do know theyhave to accuulate in my system for a bit before any results will be evident. Just moving forward.


Mishka paid the consequences had to have a good brush which she hates 
The amount of fur that comes out of her when I brush /comb her if it was wool I could make a jumper for the whole family , it's just so thick .

I'm sorry you have pain in your hands Gwen and unable to knit does it also hinder you from doing things in your garden 
I hope your new Meds are really good and do a wonderful job of keeping any pain away 
So how is your hip is that still feeling better after the procedure you had 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka paid the consequences had to have a good brush which she hates
> The amount of fur that comes out of her when I brush /comb her if it was wool I could make a jumper for the whole family , it's just so thick .
> 
> I'm sorry you have pain in your hands Gwen and unable to knit does it also hinder you from doing things in your garden
> ...


If you knew a spinner, they could probably use it, Sonja!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

give me a minut --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is sit daydreaming the afternoon away -- doing this and that on my computer and not watching the time - so sorry - I will be editing while you read. and you will find it here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-344333-1.html#7503517


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you knew a spinner, they could probably use it, Sonja!


Hello Julie how have you been . Busy knitting ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie how have you been . Busy knitting ?
> Sonja


Yes- I have one of the edges for the shrug knitted while I waited for Sam to get us going for the new week!!!!!! Feeling better than I had over the last two days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- I have one of the edges for the shrug knitted while I waited for Sam to get us going for the new week!!!!!! Feeling better than I had over the last two days.


Have you not been well ? I know I haven't seen much of you on here I just thought you were trying to get the shrug finished for your daughter 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

edited


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you not been well ? I know I haven't seen much of you on here I just thought you were trying to get the shrug finished for your daughter
> Sonja


I was really down in the dumps (people know of my daughter who died nearly 21 years ago- but you may not- I was just missing her) Sometimes your emotions can affect you physically, and I was feeling quite weird spent most of the day in bed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was really down in the dumps (people know of my daughter who died nearly 21 years ago- but you may not- I was just missing her) Sometimes your emotions can affect you physically, and I was feeling quite weird spent most of the day in bed.


I knew about your daughter and I understand about all your emotions making you feel ill . I have all this to come and it is scaring me witless . It's awful knowing it's going to happen . I either want to cry like a baby or I try to bury my head in the sand and pretend everything is alright 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I knew about your daughter and I understand about all your emotions making you feel ill . I have all this to come and it is scaring me witless . It's awful knowing it's going to happen . I either want to cry like a baby or I try to bury my head in the sand and pretend everything is alright
> Sonja


I am so sorry Sonja- that was a bit insensitive of me- I was forgetting about your boy. Hugs my dear!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry Sonja- that was a bit insensitive of me- I was forgetting about your boy. Hugs my dear!


It was not insensitive you were feeling miserable and missing your daughter it might get easier but you must still think about her and miss her lots . Just hope you are feeling better now 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka paid the consequences had to have a good brush which she hates
> The amount of fur that comes out of her when I brush /comb her if it was wool I could make a jumper for the whole family , it's just so thick .
> 
> I'm sorry you have pain in your hands Gwen and unable to knit does it also hinder you from doing things in your garden
> ...


And I'm saying an extra prayer for you, Gwen, that the RA meds will be effective. I know you miss knitting. It's so hard when the pain is constant.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was not insensitive you were feeling miserable and missing your daughter it might get easier but you must still think about her and miss her lots . Just hope you are feeling better now
> Take care
> Sonja


It is a truism- Time does Heal- to some extent. But you confront this one every day, and are so brave. I could never have got to Britain in time to save my girl- and I was the only one with the medical knowledge that could have saved her. They did not know she was allergic to penicillin until it was far too late- Zoe (5mmdpn's) is of the opinion that it may well have been anaphylactic shock that was the real cause of her death.
Today although sad, is not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was really down in the dumps (people know of my daughter who died nearly 21 years ago- but you may not- I was just missing her) Sometimes your emotions can affect you physically, and I was feeling quite weird spent most of the day in bed.


I'm so sorry, Julie. I know the pain of losing a child must be unbearable. 
I pray God will give you peace.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> guess what I have here? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/pudgy-animal-crochet-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=62479dfb02-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-62479dfb02-60616885


Those are awesome, have downloaded several of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry, Julie. I know the pain of losing a child must be unbearable.
> I pray God will give you peace.
> Hugs, dear friend,
> Junek


Thanks June- one day I had to go for an appointment with the Heart Specialist- it was July 3rd the date of Mwyffanwy's death- my atrial fibrillation had them really worried- but I did realise why I was reading oddly- ended up in tears- but the young Registrar was very understanding.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a truism- Time does Heal- to some extent. But you confront this one every day, and are so brave. I could never have got to Britain in time to save my girl- and I was the only one with the medical knowledge that could have saved her. They did not know she was allergic to penicillin until it was far too late- Zoe (5mmdpn's) is of the opinion that it may well have been anaphylactic shock that was the real cause of her death.
> Today although sad, is not as bad as yesterday.


I'm sorry Julie this must go through your mind a lot . I know I keep thinking if only the first hospital had not misdiagnosed my son for 3year maybe things would be different . We can't help our thoughts . But I'm glad that today was better than yesterday and hopefully tomorrow will be better again 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry Julie this must go through your mind a lot . I know I keep thinking if only the first hospital had not misdiagnosed my son for 3year maybe things would be different . We can't help our thoughts . But I'm glad that today was better than yesterday and hopefully tomorrow will be better again
> Sonja


I am still angry with her father that he never bothered to pull finger and find how to contact me in time- and also with her foster mother who also knew how ill she was, and never bothered- I did not have the phone connected at the time- but eventually someone spoke to my sister-in-law up here- but it was all far to late by then. I do sometimes still feel angry with the nurses who sat all night watching her in agony- telling themselves it was psychiatric. The Psychiatrist next day was livid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, Val is my best friend. She fell, broke her hip, was in hospital one week which she described as utterly dreadful. Then she was moved to the rehab unit where she has made excellent progress, in fact two weeks ahead of expected. Now she is home and so much better for her and her husband. They had their 60 th wedding anniversary in January and are a lovely caring kind couple.
> Thank you all for your good wishes and continued prayers.


Remember as soon as you said broken hip!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marilyn, I sure hope that things start to go a lot better soon, you've really had a few hits lately. 

Purple, wonderful news on GS Cello exam, congrats to him. 

I know there were others I wanted to respond to but I have CRAFT, it's only 96f today, and really humid, so brain power is at a minimum. lol

David got home yesterday afternoon and this morning we went over to my aunts and tilled up her foot wide/60 foot long area along her fence so that she could get her angel garden set back up, and we put down some landscape fabric to help with weeds and grass. 
The dogs want to go for a walk but we are going to have to wait a bit and go later on, it's just too hot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And do you feel as silly as I do when I say I don't like "fishy' fish? The looks I get when I say that- of course fish is fishy, its fish. But it different as you clearly get.
> 
> One early TP with Fireball Dave we got onto fish. And remarked that the only way I really like fish is cooked in batter. I had always assumed that this was becuase I liked the batter. But Dave said that it actually changes the way the fish cooks by enclosing it in batter so it does taste different. Made me feel better about liking battered fish.


I don't like fishy fish either!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks June- one day I had to go for an appointment with the Heart Specialist- it was July 3rd the date of Mwyffanwy's death- my atrial fibrillation had them really worried- but I did realise why I was reading oddly- ended up in tears- but the young Registrar was very understanding.


Hugs and prayers, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs and prayers, Julie


Thanks Tami!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Someone please tell me why I don't have days 22 and 23. It ends with June 21st. What do I do...HOT VA Sharon It's 100


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Someone please tell me why I don't have days 22 and 23. It ends with June 21st. What do I do...HOT VA Sharon It's 100


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-344333-32.html#7519839

Come join us at the Tea Party that Sam started on Friday.


----------

